# knitting tea party 24 april '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 24 April 15

What a beautiful day  warm sunshine  door open  now the temp is falling and it is cooling off  the breeze is picking up  you can hear it howl around the corner of the house. Needless to say  the door is shut. But it was a lovely day  the dog yard was 80° but that was in full sun. My kind of weather.

Hickory certainly enjoyed having the door open  she spent the day going back and forth  she cant stay away from my hip very long. Lol She likes being where I am. She was having some trouble with her back legs this morning  I realize she is almost thirteen  but I am not ready for this  I gave her a Motrin in some peanut butter and she seemed to get along a little better. Im hoping it was just a fluke.

Bentley certainly loves being outdoors  usually a tantrum when it is time to go inside. Think he would sleep outside if he could. Lol He is all over the yard  you really need to watch him  he can be gone in a minute. He and Avery were outside together this morning for a while  I love listening to the two of them play together. Precious little souls.

Im going to open with two recipes of the same thing  one lighter than the other.

Creamy Key Lime Pie

8 Servings

A refreshing Key lime pie gets the benefit of high fiber when the crust is made with Fiber One® original bran cereal. Its delicious!

Ingredients

Crust 
2 cups Fiber One original bran cereal 
1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted 
1 tablespoon corn syrup 
1 teaspoon vanilla

Filling and Topping

2 tablespoons cold water 
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice 
1 ½ teaspoons unflavored gelatin 
4 oz (half 8-oz package) 1/3-less-fat (Neufchâtel) cream cheese, softened 
3 containers (6 oz each) Yoplait® Light Thick & Creamy Key lime pie yogurt 
1/2 cup frozen (thawed) reduced-fat whipped topping 
2 teaspoons grated lime peel

Directions

Heat oven to 350°F. Place cereal in resealable food-storage plastic bag; seal bag and finely crush with rolling pin or meat mallet until cereal looks like graham cracker crumbs (or finely crush in food processor).

In medium bowl, mix crust ingredients until blended. Press crust mixture evenly and firmly in bottom and up side of 9-inch glass pie plate. Bake 10 to 12 minutes or until firm. Cool completely, about 1 hour.

In 1-quart saucepan, mix water and lime juice. Sprinkle gelatin on lime juice mixture; let stand 1 minute. Heat over low heat, stirring constantly, until gelatin is dissolved. Cool slightly, about 2 minutes.

In medium bowl, beat cream cheese with electric mixer on medium speed until smooth. Add yogurt and lime juice mixture; beat on low speed until well blended. Fold in whipped topping and lime peel. Spoon into crust. Refrigerate until set, about 2 hours.

Expert Tips: For authenticity, use Key limes for the fresh juice and peel. If needed, Key lime juice is available bottled near the other bottled lime juices.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 180 - Calories from Fat 90 - Total Fat 10g - Saturated Fat 6g - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 25mg - Sodium 190mg-Total Carbohydrate 24g - Dietary Fiber 7g - Sugars 7g - Protein 5g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 15%; Vitamin C 4%; Calcium 15%; Iron 15%;

Exchanges: 1 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 1 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/creamy-key-lime-pie

Fluffy Key Lime Pie - lighter recipe

8 Servings

Cool off with a lighter key lime pie. Dont worry; its just as flavorful as the original.

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups finely crushed graham crackers (20 squares) 
1/3 cup butter or margarine, melted 
3 tablespoons sugar 
1 can (14 oz) sweetened condensed milk 
1/2 cup Key lime juice 
1 container (8 oz) frozen fat-free whipped topping, thawed

Directions

Heat oven to 350°F. In small bowl, mix graham cracker crumbs, butter and sugar. Press in bottom and up side of 9-inch glass pie plate. Bake 8 to 10 minutes or until golden brown; cool.

In large bowl, beat milk and lime juice with electric mixer on medium speed until smooth and thickened. Fold in whipped topping. Spoon into cooled pie crust.

Cover and refrigerate about 1 hour or until set. Store in refrigerator.

Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 360 - Calories from Fat 130 - Total Fat 14g - Saturated Fat 8g, - Trans Fat 1g - Cholesterol 35mg - Sodium 220mg - Total Carbohydrate 54g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 43g - Protein 5g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 8%; Vitamin C 8%; Calcium 15%; Iron 2%

Exchanges: 1 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choices: 3 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/fluffy-key-lime-pie-lighter-recipe

And lets just continue with a few more dessert recipes.

Ryan Scott's Brownie in a Mug

Serves 1

Ingredients

1/4 cup granulated sugar 
1/4 cup all-purpose flour 
2 tablespoons cocoa powder 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2 tablespoon olive oil (one thats not too strong is better) 
1 1/2 tablespoons water, at room temp 
1 egg

Directions

Sift together the sugar, flour and cocoa powder. Add the salt.

Mix together the olive oil, water and egg.

Fold the dry ingredients into the wet.

Pour into a mug and microwave for 2 minutes (no peeking!!)

http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/food/recipe_collections/18998_5_recipes_you_can_make_a_mug

Snickerdoodle Cobbler by Paula

Serves: 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients

6 tablespoons butter (real butter, no substitutions)
1 and ½ cup self-rising flour
1 and ½ cup sugar
¾ cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
½ tablespoon cinnamon
1 and ½ cup packed light brown sugar
1 and ½ cup hot water

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Melt butter in 9x13 inch pan.

In a mixing bowl, combine flour, sugar, milk, flavoring and cinnamon.

Stir to combine, but do not over-mix

Pour over melted butter.

Sprinkle brown sugar over top of batter.

Carefully pour hot water over butter and batter. Do not stir.

Cook 30 to 35 minutes until golden brown.

http://www.callmepmc.com/snickerdoodle-cobbler/

Pecan Cobbler Author: Paula Jones

Serves: 8 servings

This decadent Southern dessert recipe is super easy to make. The cobbler and sauce is created in one pan. The luscious, velvety texture makes the perfect bite...after bite...after bite!

Ingredients

6 tablespoon butter (no substitutions)
1 cup pecans
1 and ½ cup self-rising flour
1 and ½ cup granulated sugar
⅔ cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 and ½ cup packed light brown sugar
1 and ½ cup hot water

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Put butter in cake pan and melt in oven. Then sprinkle pecans over the melted butter.

Mix flour, sugar, milk and vanilla  stir but dont over mix.

Without mixing pour batter over butter and pecans  sprinkle the brown sugar evenly over batter.

Take hot water and carefully  pour over batter  do no stir.

Bake 30 to 35 minutes or until golden brown.

Notes: Best served warm with ice cream or whipped cream. Enjoy!

Cobbler will not be firm after 35 minutes. It will firm up as it cools. If over-cooked, there will be less sauce.

http://www.callmepmc.com/pecan-cobbler-and-reasons-i-blog/

SKINNY MEYER LEMON MOUSSE

Meyer lemon is thought to be a cross between a lemon and an orange (or mandarin) so it's a tad sweeter and less acidic than a regular lemon. That's why I love using it in this mousse. If you can't find Meyer lemon, then juice from common lemons will work just fine.

This recipe makes 4 servings, but it is very filling and a potent sweet-tart bite. I often divide it into 8 shot-size servings.

Yields about four 2/3 cup servings

Ingredients:

1/2 cup Meyer lemon juice, freshly squeezed
.25 ounce (1 packet) powdered unsweetened gelatin
2/3 cup sugar
2 cups nonfat Greek yogurt (I like Fage or Chobani)
Yellow food color (optional)
1 cup fresh blackberries
1 tablespoon lemon zest (I used a citrus zester to create curlicues)

Directions:

Place the lemon juice in a medium saucepan and sprinkle the gelatin over the surface in an even layer. Allow it to stand for 3 minutes.

Add the sugar to the pan and set it over medium heat. Cook, whisking constantly, until the gelatin mixture melts and the sugar is well incorporated, about 3 minutes.

Remove the pan from the heat source and quickly whisk in the yogurt.

The mixture may appear curdled at first, but this is normal keep whisking! Add the food color, if using.

When the mixture is smooth, spoon or pour the mousse into 4 individual dessert cups.

Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate until set, about 30 to 45 minutes.

Just before serving, top the cups with fresh berries and lemon zest. Keep leftovers refrigerated.

Calories 213  Calories from fat 3  Total fat 0.4g  Fiber 2.8g  Sugar 40.5g

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2015/04/skinny-meyer-lemon-mousse.html

Napoleon Cake - Blaettertorte

This recipe yields two cakes, which is great because you can fill one cake and freeze half of the baked pastry leaves/cookies for another time.

Ingredients:
1 c sugar
3 eggs
3/4 c butter, softened
3 Tbsp milk
3 cups flour
3 Tbsp cornstarch
3 tsp baking powder

Method:

Beat sugar and eggs well, then beat in the soft butter and milk.

Combine dry ingredients and stir into first mixture.

Turn dough onto floured counter to shape into a log.

Wrap or cover and refrigerate for a couple of hours.

After refrigeration:

Prepare 3 large cookie sheets with shortening and then flour. Tip sheet slightly and tap so that flour covers evenly. No need to repeat after first use.

Slice log into 12 even slices. (This will make a scant 12 slices. For a more forgiving amount to roll, or if you use a larger template, divide into ten.)

On lightly floured surface, shape each slice into a circle, then roll out to barely the size needed - use an 8 inch salad plate or bowl to cut circles. The first one is the hardest and then you can add the left over to the next one etc. Use the rolling pin to roll up, lift and unroll onto prepared sheet.

Try not to move cookies by hand because you will stretch them  use a spatula to move or tilt and tap the sheet. Place 2 at an angle to fit or bake one at a time.

Bake at 400 F for about 5 min., until very light golden in color. Allow to cool on sheet until cookies harden, (5 min) then transfer gently, using spatula, to cooling rack. Re-use the same sheet, without washing, for another set. Keep a few in rotation mode. Bake leftover strips (cuttings) to use for crumb topping.

It takes about 1 hour to roll out and bake 10 - 12 cookies. To freeze, stack in a round Tupperware or plate with a topper, using wax paper between each layer and paper towels around the stack to cushion. Sometimes, after freezing there may be some cracks, but with correct handling, they will never show once the cake is assembled and set. The traditional way is to fill 5 - 8 layers with vanilla custard. In our family we sometimes opt for chocolate pudding.

Vanilla Custard/Pudding (this makes a generous amount)

Ingredients:
5 c milk, separated
5 Tbsp cornstarch
5 Tbsp flour
5 Tbsp sugar
¼ tsp pure vanilla powder OR 2 tsp vanilla extract
5 egg yolks

Directions

In medium sized pot, bring 4 c milk to boil using just below med. heat.

Meanwhile, in a small bowl or 4 cup measuring cup, mix cornstarch, flour, sugar, vanilla and 1/4 c milk.

Add egg yolks, blending them in well, then 3/4 cup milk, gradually, stirring to make a smooth, thick liquid.

When milk starts to form small bubbles along the side and/or skin forms on top, add the egg mixture, using whisk, stirring until it comes to a second boil. Stir until smooth. Cool completely. (Place pot in ice water and/or lay plastic wrap right on pudding and refrigerate.)

To Assemble Torte:

In mixing bowl, beat 1 cup whipping cream with 1 tsp sugar until gentle peaks form, then add cooled custard/pudding, beating on low until mixed well for about half a minute.

Put a small amt (1 Tbsp) of pudding in the center of a flat serving plate. This is to keep the cake from slipping around while you try to layer it.

Using a large serving spoon, cover first layer with about ¾ - 1 cup pudding and repeat four or five times. There may be some wobble if the cookies are not very even - make up for it by the way you place them on top of each other  rotating fat end over skinny end etc. Cup sides with one hand as you spread the pudding.

Use the leftover pudding to cover the sides, if you like. Sprinkle with separately baked cookie crumbs.

Cover and refrigerate at least 10 hours. It will take a few hours for the cake to set, during which time you can help it along a bit. If it leans, place something under one side of the plate. Best after 24 or 48 hours. Keeps (refrigerated) for up to a week.

It's worth it!

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2015/04/napoleon-cake

I suppose now we should have some real food.

Baked Salmon with Spinach and Couscous

Makes 4 servings

Couscous is usually relegated to side dish status, but here its used as a bed for baking spinach and salmon for a nice one-dish meal.

Ingredients

1/2 cup(s) couscous, brown rice 
2 tablespoon lemon juice, fresh divided
1 teaspoon tarragon, dried (or oregano), crumbled
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2 package(s) spinach, baby (5 ounces each)
1	fillet(s) fish, salmon fillet skinless (1 pound)
2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1 tablespoon nuts, pine nuts toasted

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400°F.

In a 9 × 13-inch baking dish, stir together the couscous, 1 1/3 cups boiling water, 1 tablespoon of the lemon juice, the tarragon, and salt. Top with the spinach and the salmon.

Cover with foil and bake until the salmon pulls apart in flakes but is still moist and the couscous is tender, about 12 minutes.

Lift the salmon out of the pan and place on a cutting board. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon lemon juice, the oil, and pine nuts to the couscous-spinach mixture and fluff with a fork.

Divide the couscous-spinach mixture among 4 plates. Cut the salmon into 4 pieces and place on top. Garnish with lemon slices, if desired.

Phase Switch: To make this Phase 1, omit the couscous and boiling water. In a 9 x 13-inch baking dish, toss the spinach with the lemon juice, tarragon, and salt. Top with the salmon and cook, uncovered, until the salmon is still moist and just cooked through, about 10 minutes

www.southbeachdiet.com/food-fitness/recipe-for-baked-salmon-with-spinach-and-couscous

Pistachio Crusted Salmon Author: Julie Wunder

Serves: 4

Ingredients

4 pieces salmon (about 6 ounces)
1 lemon
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
4 teaspoons grainy mustard
¼ salted pistachios, shelled
¼ cup panko
1 tablespoon grated parmesan
Cooking Spray

Instructions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees

Spray a baking pan with cooking spray.

Squeeze the lemon juice over both sides of the salmon and salt and pepper both sides of the fish.

Evenly spread one teaspoon of mustard on each piece of fish.

Put the pistachios in a zipper bag and hit with the back of a measuring cup. You want to slightly break up the pieces, not turn them into dust.

Combine the broken pistachios, panko and parmesan and pour on a shallow plate large enough to dip the fish in.

Put the fish mustard side down into the pistachio mixture and press firmly to get the crust to stick. Make sure to get all of the corners!

Turn fish back over and place into the baking pan.

Put in oven for 20-25 minutes or just until fish is flaky.

Notes: I used salted pistachios for my recipe, if you use unsalted, you will need to add salt to the pistachio mixture. The fish I used was about 1 inch thick. If your piece is thicker or thinner, adjust the cooking times accordingly.

http://runninginaskirt.com/pistachio-crusted-salmon-recipe/

Spinach Artichoke Potato Skins

Serves 6-8 snack-size servings

INGREDIENTS

3 pounds Idaho potatoes 
1/4 cup white onion, small diced
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 box frozen chopped spinach, defrosted and squeezed of excess water 
1 box frozen artichokes, defrosted, drained and finely chopped 
1 8-ounce block cream cheese, softened 
Zest of 1 lemon 
1/2 cup white cheddar, divided
1/2 cup grated Parmigiano-Reggiano, divided 
Salt and ground black pepper

PREPARATION

Preheat oven to 400ºF.

Place potatoes on a baking sheet and roast until tender, about 25-30 minutes. Remove and set aside until cool enough to touch. Cut each potato in half and scoop the insides out into a medium-size mixing bowl. Place the skins cut-side up back onto the baking sheet.

In a sauté pan, cook onions and garlic until translucent, about 5 minutes. Add spinach and season with salt and pepper. Place softened cream cheese into the mixing bowl with the potato flesh. Add the spinach mixture, artichokes, lemon zest, 1/4 cup cheddar, 1/4 cup Parmigiano Reggiano, salt and ground black pepper to the mixing bowl and mix well.

With a small spoon, scoop the spinach-artichoke potatoes into the little potato skins. Top with the remaining Parmigiano and cheddar, and place back in the oven until the cheese is lightly browned, about 10 minutes.

http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/recipe/17016_Spinach_Artichoke

Richard Blais Goulash Meatballs with Red Cabbage Marmalade

Serves 6

INGREDIENTS

For the Meatballs:
12 ounces ground pork
12 ounces ground beef
1 onion, minced
1 large garlic clove, minced
2 ounces breadcrumbs
1 large egg, beaten
1 teaspoon Hungarian paprika
Salt and black pepper

For the Red Cabbage Marmalade:

2 quarts diced, red cabbage
2 cups red wine
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1/2 cup sugar
1 tablespoon salt

PREPARATION

For the meatballs, in a large bowl, combine all ingredients. Roll meatballs into golf ball-size portions. In a large skillet, heat 2 tablespoons of oil until smoking hot. Sear meatballs until browned on all sides. Bake meatballs on a baking sheet at 400°F for 8-10 minutes or until cooked through.

In a Dutch oven, combine all of the marmalade ingredients and cook over medium heat until all the sugar has dissolved and the liquids have reduced.

Add a cup of cooked cabbage to a blender and blend until puréed. Add purée to cooked cabbage, cool and serve beneath cooked meatballs.
http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/food/recipes/19739_richard_blais_goulash_meatballs_with_red_cabbage_marmalade

Lightened Up Taco Crescent Casserole By Blair

A family-friendly dinner gets skinny

Serves: 6

Ingredients

1 lb. extra lean ground beef
1 cup taco sauce or salsa
2 teaspoons taco seasoning
1 (8 ounce) can reduced-fat refrigerated crescent rolls
1 ½ cups reduced-fat shredded cheddar or Mexican-blend cheese, divided
½ cup non-fat plain Greek-style yogurt
Optional: salsa, avocado, sliced green onion for topping

Instructions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Spray a pie plate with non-stick cooking spray and set aside.

In a skillet, brown ground beef over medium heat. Drain off any fat, return to the skillet, and stir in taco sauce and taco seasoning.

Meanwhile, separate crescent roll dough into 8 triangles. Place the dough in prepared pie plate with the wide end of the triangles in the center of the plate and the narrow tips hanging over the rim of the plate.

In a small bowl, stir together yogurt and 1 ¼ cups of the shredded cheese.

Spoon the ground beef mixture over the crescent roll dough. Dollop the yogurt mixture on top of the beef.

Fold crescent roll dough over so that the tips are in the center of the dish. Sprinkle with the remaining ¼ cup of cheese.

Bake, uncovered, for about 25 minutes or until golden brown.

For serving, top with salsa, sliced avocado, and sliced green onion if desired.

http://www.theseasonedmom.com/lightened-up-taco-crescent-casserole/

Herb and Garlic Roasted Baby Red Potatoes Author: Julie Wunder

Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 /2 pounds baby red potatoes, cut in half (about 5 cups)
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 teaspoon dried thyme
½ teaspoon dried crushed rosemary
1 teaspoon minced garlic (2 cloves)
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
cooking spray
garnish: fresh parsley

Instructions

Preheat oven to 450 degrees

Line a cookie sheet with foil and spray with cooking spray

Toss the potatoes, olive oil, thyme, rosemary, garlic, salt and pepper in a bowl. Make sure all of the potatoes are covered well.

Pour on to cookie sheet and bake for 20-25 minutes or until golden brown and soft.

Notes: I used very small baby red potatoes. When you cut them in half they are about the size of a quarter round. If your potatoes are larger, you might want to quarter them

http://runninginaskirt.com/oven-roasted-baby-red-potatoes/

Lemon Farmer's Cheese Pancakes

Yield: 10 pancakes

Ingredients

Pancakes:
3 large eggs, separated
3/4 cup whole-milk farmer's cheese
2 ounces (1/4 cup) butter, softened
2 tablespoons sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon freshly grated lemon zest
1 tablespoon freshly grated gingerroot (optional)
1 tablespoon chopped fresh thyme leaves (optional)

For Frying:

2 tablespoons butter
Garnish:
Butter (optional)
Confectioners' sugar (optional)

Preparation

Place egg whites in a bowl and beat until stiff peaks form. Set aside.

Combine egg yolks, farmer's cheese, 2 ounces (1/4 cup) softened butter, sugar and salt in bowl. Beat until well mixed. Add flour and mix until just combined. Don't over mix! Stir in lemon zest, gingerroot (if using) and thyme (if using). Gently fold in beaten egg whites.

Heat a griddle or large skillet over low heat. Spread 1 tablespoon butter on griddle until melted and sizzling.

Spoon scant 1/4 cupful of batter onto griddle or skillet. Cook for 5 minutes or until bubbles form on the surface of pancakes. Turn and continue cooking 3 minutes or until deep golden brown. Repeat with remaining 1 tablespoon butter and rest of batter.

Serve immediately. Serve with additional butter and a sprinkle of confectioners' sugar, if desired.

www.easteuropeanfood.about.com/od/crossculturalnoodles/r/Lemon-Farmers-Cheese-Pancake-Recipe

Windy enough today to blow off your wig if it isnt well pinned on. Lol What is nice is that the wind has lost that winter chill and has that fresh spring feel and smell. It really isnt too bad outside even though it is just in the mid-50s. I can definitely live with this weather until hotter weather comes.

The baby blanket continues to grow  over half way now.

Gluten free seems to be a way of life for many of you so I have been gleaning my email for GF recipes. Here are a few I have found.

Gluten Free Hostess-Style Crunch Donettes by NICOLE HUNN

The donuts can be made in a mini donut pan in the oven (my current favorite donut pans are the cheap-o ones made by Wilton), or in an electric miniature donut maker. Mine is Babycakes brand, and I bought it at Kohls. With a coupon. On sale. For next to nothing. And I highly recommend it. It makes the cutest, roundest donuts.

Yield: 18 miniature donuts

Ingredients

For the Crunch Topping

3 ounces (about 2 1/2 cups) unsweetened gluten free cornflakes (I used Erewhon corn flakes), crushed into small crumbs (I used a food processor, but you can crush them by hand as well)
1/3 cup (32 g) nonfat dry milk powder (try replacing with an equal amount blanched almond flour)
1/3 cup (67 g) granulated sugar
1 teaspoon kosher salt
4 tablespoons (56 g) unsalted butter, melted

For the Donuts

1 5/8 cup (228 g) all purpose gluten free flour (I used Better Batter)*
3/4 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
6 tablespoons (54 g) cornstarch (try replacing with arrowroot)
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
2/3 cup (133 g) granulated sugar
1/4 cup (56 g) neutral oil (like canola or safflower oil)
1 egg (50 g, weighed out of shell) plus 1 egg white (25 g) at room temperature, beaten
1/2 cup + 2 tablespoons (5 fluid ounces) buttermilk, at room temperature
2 tablespoons (42 g) honey
1/2 teaspoon pure coconut extract (can replace with an equal amount of pure vanilla extract)

For coating

4 to 6 tablespoons (84 g to 126 g) honey
Crunch topping (above)
*If you are using Cup4Cup gluten free flour. My mock Cup4Cup blend, or another high-starch blend like King Arthur Flour all purpose gluten free flour, replace the all purpose gluten free flour, xanthan gum and cornstarch in the ingredients list with 2 cups (280 g) Cup4Cup. (Note From Sam  I gave you this recipe in last weeks ktp.)

Directions

First, make the crunch topping. Preheat your oven to 300°F. Line a large rimmed baking sheet with unbleached parchment paper and set it aside.

In a large bowl, place all of the crunch topping ingredients, and mix to combine well. Turn the mixture out onto the prepared baking sheet, and spread into an even layer. Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake until just beginning to brown (about 20 minutes). Remove from the oven and allow to cool completely on the baking sheet while you make the donuts.

Make the donuts. To make the donuts in the oven, increase your oven temperature to 350°F. Grease a miniature donut pan, and set it aside. To make them in an electric donut maker, warm the appliance according to the manufacturers directions.

In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, cornstarch, baking powder, baking soda, salt and sugar, and whisk to combine well.

Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the oil, egg, egg white, buttermilk, honey and coconut extract, mixing well to combine after each addition. The batter will be thick.

Bake the donuts. If making the donuts in an oven, fill the prepared donut wells about 3/4 of the way full. Place in the center of the oven and bake for about 10 minutes, or until the donuts are set and a toothpick inserted in the center of a donut comes out clean.

Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the pan for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely. If making the donuts in an electric donut maker, fill the bottom of the donut maker wells completely with batter, then close and secure the lid. Allow to bake for 3 minutes. Open the donut maker and remove the donuts with the remover tool or the tines of a fork. Transfer to a wire rack to cool completely. Repeat with the remaining batter.

Assemble the donuts. Place 4 tablespoons of honey for the coating in a small, heat-safe bowl and warm in the microwave for about 20 seconds or over a double-boiler until thinned.

Place the cornflake crunch in a shallow bowl and set it next to the honey. Dip both sides of each cooled donut in the warm honey, and then press firmly into the crunch topping on all sides so the topping adheres before placing on the wire rack. Repeat with the remaining donuts, adding more honey to the dipping bowl as necessary. Allow the donuts to set before serving.

Donut recipe adapted from the copycat recipe for Gluten Free Hostess Powdered Sugar Donettes on page 263 of Gluten Free Classic Snacks. Crunch topping adapted from Momofuku-Style Cornflake Crunch.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-hostess-style-crunch-donettes/

GLUTEN FREE CAKE DONUTS WITH STRAWBERRY GLAZE Recipe by Cheeky Kitchen

Servings 30

INGREDIENTS

1 box Betty Crocker Gluten Free yellow cake mix 
2 eggs 
1 stick butter, softened 
1/3 cup strawberry fruit spread 
8 large ripe strawberries (stem removed) 
4 cups powdered sugar 
1/2 tablespoon - free or pure vanilla

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 350ºF.

In a mixing bowl or stand mixer, beat together Betty Crocker cake mix, eggs, butter and fruit spread. Spoon into a lightly greased donut pan. Bake for 8-12 minutes for mini donut pans (or 10-16 minutes for large donut pans). When the donuts spring back lightly to the touch, remove and cool slightly before removing from the pan.

In a blender, mix strawberries until coarsely chopped. Add powdered sugar and vanilla. Blend until a syrup-like frosting forms. If needed, add 1-2 tablespoons of water to thin the frosting. Pour into a large bowl.

Dip warm donuts into the strawberry icing. Use a spoon to drizzle the icing to fill in all over. Place donuts on a cooling rack until icing sets, about 10 minutes. Enjoy!

TIPS: Cooking gluten-free? Always read labels to make sure each recipe ingredient is gluten-free. Products and ingredient sources can change.

Special Equipment: This recipe calls for the use of a donut pan.

Alternate toppings: Frost these donuts with any pre-made gluten-free frosting, glaze or sprinkles

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/gluten-free-cake-donuts-with-strawberry-glaze

Four C Tart With Gluten Free Crust By Rachelle Ferneau

Combining the exotic flavors of Curry, Caramel, Coconut and Chocolate, this tart is a twist on the classic pairing of chocolate and caramel. It is a great make-ahead dessert as the caramel requires chilling overnight. Store refrigerated; remove from refrigerator about 10 minutes before serving for full expression of the flavors and textures.

Servings: 12-16

Ingredients

For the crust:
3 heaping cups sweetened coconut flakes 
4 tbsp (1/2 stick) good quality non-dairy margarine (I like Earth Balance), melted 
1 egg white

For the caramel

2 cups sugar 
1/2 cup water 
Scant 1/4 cup light corn syrup or honey 
1/2 tsp salt 
3 tsp curry powder 
4 tbsp (1/2 stick) good quality non-dairy margarine (I like Earth Balance), cut into cubes 
1 tsp pure vanilla extract 
½ cup coconut milk (not light)

For the chocolate ganache:

1 cup coconut milk (not light) 
9 oz good quality bittersweet chocolate, chopped 
Sea salt for sprinkling

Directions
Make the crust: Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Generously spray with cooking spray an 11 tart pan with removable bottom. Set aside.

In a mixing bowl, combine the coconut, melted margarine and egg white and mix until the coconut is well coated. Press evenly into the prepared tart pan, starting around the sides (make sure they are not too thick) and working your way towards the center of the pan. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes or until the coconut is deep golden brown on the bottom and the top edge. Cool.

Make the caramel: In a heavy saucepan, combine the sugar, water, corn syrup or honey and salt. Gently stir the mixture until all the sugar has been moistened. Bring to a boil over high heat and allow to cook undisturbed approximately 8 to 10 minutes, until the bubbling slows and the mixture is a deep golden amber (do not leave the sugar mixture unattended and watch carefully as it can burn quickly).

Using a large whisk, add the curry powder and margarine and gently whisk until well incorporated. Be careful during this step as the mixture will bubble and steam vigorously!

Add the vanilla extract and slowly pour in the coconut milk while continuously whisking until the caramel is well blended. Pour into the prepared tart shell and refrigerate overnight.

Make the ganache: Place the chopped chocolate in a large bowl.

In a small saucepan, bring the coconut milk just to a boil, then immediately pour over the chocolate.

Allow the chocolate to soften for about a minute, then whisk until the chocolate is completely melted and the mixture is smooth. Pour the ganache over the caramel layer, smooth the top and sprinkle with sea salt. Return to the refrigerator until the ganache is set.

Note: The coconut crust can become sticky from the caramel, so plan to serve the tart on the removable bottom. Use a sharp, heavy knife dipped in hot water to help cut clean slices.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/four-c-tart-with-gluten-free-crust/

Even though these are not gluten free I thought it was a fun recipe and another use for Pillsbury refrigerated crescent rolls.

STRAWBERRY RHUBARB GLAZED DONUTS by Daring Gourmet

Servings 14

INGREDIENTS

1 cup quartered fresh strawberries 
1/2 cup diced rhubarb 
1 tablespoon butter 
1/4 cup heavy cream 
1/4 teaspoon pure vanilla extract 
1/4 cup white chocolate chips 
1 cup powdered sugar 
2 tubes Pillsbury refrigerated crescent rolls 
Sprinkles, if desired

DIRECTIONS

Place the strawberries and rhubarb in a saucepan along with the butter and cook over medium-high heat until soft, about 4-5 minutes.

Place the strawberry/rhubarb mixture in a food processor with the heavy cream and vanilla extract and puree until smooth. Return the mixture to the saucepan and heat it until very hot but not boiling. Remove it from the heat and whisk in the white chocolate chips until smooth. Refrigerate until chilled. Once chilled, whisk in the powdered sugar until smooth. Set aside until ready to use. Will keep in the fridge for up to 3 days.

To make the donuts: Sprinkle some flour on your work surface. Roll out the tube of dough but don't separate it. Fold it over along the middle seam. Using a biscuit cutter or a glass, cut circles out of the dough at the widest point of each triangle. Use a smaller circle to cut out the donut hole. Scoop up the scraps of dough, reshape them into a ball, and roll it back out to the same width as the original square. Cut more donuts out. You'll end up with 7 donuts per tube of dough if you're using a 3 inch diameter cutter.

Heat the oil in a saucepan to a depth of at least 3-inches (or use a deep fryer). The temperature should be between 360°F and 375°F. Drop a donut into the oil and let it fry on one side until golden brown, 30-60 seconds. Then carefully flip the donut over and fry the other side until golden brown. Note: If the oil is hot enough the donut will not become saturated with oil. The high heat will immediately seal the outside of the dough, preventing the oil from seeping in.Remove the donut to a wire rack or a paper towel-lined plate while you fry the remaining donuts.

Dunk the donuts into the glaze and place them back on the rack or a plate for a few minutes to allow the glaze to set. Add some sprinkles if desired.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/strawberry-rhubarb-glazed-donuts

Its been blowing and gusting big time for the last two days. The air is slightly cool but not unpleasant if you are in the sun  the wind is kind of fun. The cats go low to the ground to go back and forth from here to the barn or wherever else they go. Very cute.

I was talking to Phyllis today  had looked up some stuff she had wanted  wanted to give it to her  I teased her and said I bet her clothesline was full  and she said yes it was  towels and sheets. You certainly wouldnt need any softner the way they would be blowing. And they would smell soooooo good.

I have kind of a hodgepodge of recipes to post here  I wish I had room to post all the recipes I find  they sound so good  but I am sure you are tapped into several recipe sites  just hope we dont pick the same one. Lol

Crunchy Asparagus Salad by Kuniko Yagi

If you can find shichimi/togarashi, or if you're willing to order it online, you should. It's a delicious spice blend that we're happy to now have in our kitchen. Use it on fish, in rice, maybe tossed with some vegetables.

Servings: 4

INGREDIENTS

1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 teaspoon toasted sesame oil
1 teaspoon distilled white vinegar
1 bunch of thin asparagus (about 1 pound), trimmed
One 4-ounce piece of daikon radish, peeled and thinly sliced (1 cup)
Kosher salt
Pepper
Toasted sesame seeds and togarashi, for sprinkling

DIRECTIONS

In a large bowl, whisk the soy sauce with the sesame oil and vinegar.

Fill a medium bowl with ice water. In a steamer basket set in a large saucepan of  simmering water, steam the asparagus until crisp-tender, 2 to 3 minutes. Transfer to the ice bath to cool. Drain and pat dry, then chop the asparagus into 2-inch lengths.

Add the asparagus and daikon to the soy sauce dressing, season with salt and pepper and toss to coat.

Transfer to plates, sprinkle with sesame seeds and togarashi and serve.
Food & Wine (March 2015), recipe

www.bittenword.com

Bacon and Egg Pasta Salad

Bacon and Egg salad keeps well for two days - just keep it in an airtight container in the refrigerator.

serves 8

INGREDIENTS:

250g (raw weight) Elbow Macaroni, cooked, rinsed, drained
8 Hard Boiled Eggs, chopped roughly
250g Bacon Bits, cooked
1 cup Celery, chopped
1/2 cup Red Onion, chopped
1 1/2 cups Mayonnaise
1 t Salt
3/4 t Black Pepper

DIRECTIONS:

Be sure all the cooked ingredients have cooled completely - toss all together, chill at least 30 minutes.

Transfer to a serving dish and enjoy !

http://www.withablast.net/2015/04/bacon-and-egg-pasta-salad.html

Pea, Asparagus, and Fava Bean Salad by Melissa Hamilton and Christopher Hirsheimer

Makes 6 Servings

Ingredients

3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon finely grated Pecorino or Parmesan
1 tablespoon (or more) fresh lemon juice
Kosher salt, freshly ground pepper
2 cups fresh fava beans (from about 2 pounds pods) or frozen fava beans, thawed
2 bunches asparagus, trimmed, stalks peeled if thick
1 cup shelled fresh peas (from about 1 pound pods) or frozen peas, thawed
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 shallot, thinly sliced

Preparation

Whisk olive oil, Pecorino, and 1 tablespoon lemon juice in a medium bowl to blend. Season with salt, pepper, and more lemon juice, if desired. Set dressing aside.

If using fresh fava beans, cook in a large saucepan of boiling salted water until tender, about 4 minutes. Using a slotted spoon, transfer to a colander set in a bowl of ice water (do not cook frozen beans). Drain and peel; place in a large bowl.

Return water in saucepan to a boil; add asparagus and cook until just tender, about 4 minutes. Using tongs, transfer to colander in ice water.

If using fresh peas, return water in saucepan to a boil; add peas and cook until tender, about 3 minutes (do not cook frozen peas). Drain; transfer to colander in ice water. Drain vegetables. Add to bowl with fava beans.

Combine vegetable oil and shallot in a small saucepan over medium heat and cook, stirring occasionally, until shallot is golden brown and crisp, 10-12 minutes. Transfer shallot to a paper towel-lined plate.

Add dressing to bowl with vegetables, season with salt and pepper, and toss to coat. Transfer salad to a serving platter and top with shallot and bacon.

DO AHEAD: Dressing and vegetables can be prepared 1 day ahead. Cover separately and chill.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/pea-asparagus-and-fava-bean-salad

Thin Rice Noodle Salad with Crumbled Tofu

INGREDIENTS

16 ounces extra firm tofu, crumbled
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 tablespoon soy sauce
8 ounces thin rice noodles
1 tablespoon sesame oil
8 ounces snap peas
1 large carrot, grated
4 scallions, minced
1/4 cup cilantro, chopped
1/4 cup mint, chopped

Noodle Salad Dressing:

2 cloves garlic, minced
1 jalapeno, minced
2 tablespoons minced ginger
4 tablespoons fish sauce
4 tablespoons warm water
1 large lime, juice only
1 tablespoon brown sugar
2 teaspoons sesame oil

DIRECTION
Crumble tofu and blot very dry with a few paper towels. Heat a large nonstick (or cast iron) skillet over medium heat. Add vegetable oil and crumbled tofu and let cook, stirring every five minutes or so, until tofu is browned and getting crispy (probably 12-15 minutes total). It's very hard to overcook so just let it go!

Meanwhile, whisk together dressing ingredients and set aside. Chop and grate veggies for salad and add snap peas, carrots, and scallions to a large bowl.

Cook thin noodles by pouring boiling water over them and letting them sit for 2 minutes. Then rinse quickly with cold water to stop cooking and toss with sesame oil to prevent sticking. Add noodles to bowl with veggies.

Add cooked tofu and dressing to salad bowl and toss to combine all flavors. Add mint and cilantro at the end.

Serve immediately or chill for later. Keeps well for 3-4 days.

www.macheeseo.com

Teriyaki Chicken Salad Recipe By Skinny Ms.

Once youve got this chicken salad recipe down, feel free to substitute shrimp or pork, or try the sauce in your favorite stir fry.

Yields: 2 servings | Serving Size: 1/2 recipe|Calories: 406| Previous Points: 9| Points Plus: 10| Total Fat: 16 g | Saturated Fat: 3 g | Trans Fat: 0 g | Cholesterol: 101 mg | Sodium: 771 mg | Carbohydrates: 24 g | Dietary Fiber: 4 g | Sugars: 9 g | Protein: 40 g |

Ingredients

Teriyaki Sauce:

1/2 cup low sodium soy sauce 
2 tablespoons rice wine vinegar 
1 teaspoon honey 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 teaspoon grated fresh ginger 
1/2 tablespoon cornstarch 
1 tablespoon water

Salad:

1 tablespoon sesame oil 
2 boneless skinless chicken breasts, sliced 
1 red bell pepper, diced 
1 cup cubed pineapple 
2 heads Romaine lettuce, chopped into bite sized pieces

Directions

Whisk the soy sauce, vinegar, honey, garlic, and ginger in a small saucepan and bring to a boil. Combine the cornstarch and the water in a small bowl until cornstarch is dissolved and add to the pot. Boil for about 30 seconds and turn off the heat.

Make the sauce by combining the soy sauce, vinegar, sugar, garlic, and ginger in a small saucepan with 1/4 cup water. Bring to a boil. Mix the cornstarch with the water and add it to the pot. Boil for 1 minute and turn off the heat.

Heat the sesame oil in a skillet over medium high heat. Add the chicken and cook until browned. Add the bell peppers and pineapple and cook until warm and slightly softened. Pour the sauce over the chicken and stir until heated through.

To serve, top the Romaine lettuce with the chicken, bell peppers, and pineapple.

http://skinnyms.com/teriyaki-chicken-salad-recipe

CREAMY AVOCADO TUNA SALAD Recipe by The Food in my Beard

Servings 5

INGREDIENTS

2 (7 ounce) cans Tuna 
2 avocados 
1 tablespoon mayonnaise 
1/2 red onion 
2 carrots 
2 celery stalks 
1 clove garlic 
1 lemon

DIRECTIONS

Dice the celery, carrots, and onion. Grate the garlic with a microplane. Strain the tuna.

Remove the avocado from the skin and mash. Salt and add lemon juice right away to prevent browning. Add the rest of the ingredients and mix.

Serve on a sandwich or in a salad. I like it with balsamic, cucumber, and tomatoes.

4 If saving some, be sure to push plastic wrap directly on the surface of the tuna to prevent browning.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/creamy-avocado-tuna-salad/751b44d7-8836-4019-b9b6-9662eec6b1d6/

and just in case you missed it in last weeks ktp ---------

Healthy Broccoli Slaw Author Julie Wunder

Serves: 4

Ingredients

1 12 ounce bag broccoli slaw
¼ cup plain Greek yogurt
½ lime, juiced
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
1 teaspoon agave nectar or honey
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon pepper
2 tablespoons fresh parsley or cilantro
¼ cup pumpkin seeds

Instructions

Mix the slaw, yogurt, lime, vinegar, honey, salt and pepper in a bowl until well coated.

Fold in the parsley and pumpkin seeds.

Refrigerate at least 2 hours but up to overnight.

Notes: The parsley and cilantro are very different flavors, but both work well! Pick your favorite!

http://runninginaskirt.com/healthy-broccoli-slaw-recipe/

Southwestern Corn and Black Bean Salad Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 410, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 477mg, Dietary Fiber: 13g, Total Fat: 16g, Carbs: 57g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 16g 
Carb Choices: 3

Ingredients

3 ear(s) corn, on the cob, large, husked 
1/3 cup(s) nuts, pine nuts 
1/4 cup(s) lime juice 
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/4 cup(s) cilantro, fresh, chopped 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
pepper, black ground, to taste 
30 ounce(s) beans, black, rinsed 
2 cup(s) cabbage, red, shredded 
1 large tomato(es), diced 
1/2 cup(s) onion(s), red, minced

Preparation

Bring 1 inch of water to a boil in a Dutch oven. Add corn, cover and cook until just tender, about 3 minutes. When cool enough to handle, cut the kernels from the cobs using a sharp knife.

Meanwhile, place pine nuts in a small dry skillet over medium-low heat and cook, stirring, until fragrant and lightly browned, 2 to 4 minutes.

Whisk lime juice, oil, cilantro, salt and pepper in a large bowl. Add the corn, pine nuts, beans, cabbage, tomato and onion; toss to coat. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/southwestern-corn--black-bean-salad.aspx

Radish and Herb Salad with Meyer Lemon Dressing MELISSA CLARK

Shaved Vegetable Salad: Thinly slicing radishes, celery and fennel, preferably on a mandoline, makes for a salad as ethereally light as the usual baby lettuce, but with a more interesting mix of colors and textures. If you can find watermelon radishes, use them here  they turn a good-looking mix into something truly stunning, with a piquant bite. If you cant find Meyer lemons, substitute regular lemon juice spiked with a touch of orange or tangerine to compensate for the missing sweetness.

INGREDIENTS

1 small shallot, very thinly sliced, preferably on a mandoline 
Zest of 1 Meyer lemon 
4 teaspoons Meyer lemon juice, more as needed 
¼ cup extra-virgin olive oil, more as needed, for drizzling 
4 cups fresh parsley leaves 
2 celery stalks, very thinly sliced, preferably on a mandoline (1 cup), plus 1/2 cup celery leaves 
6 radishes, very thinly sliced, preferably on a mandoline (1 cup) 
½ fennel bulb, very thinly sliced, preferably on a mandoline (1 cup), plus 1/2 cup fennel fronds 
2 teaspoons drained capers 
Flaky sea salt (such as Maldon), as needed 
Black pepper, as needed

PREPARATION

In a small bowl, combine shallot and the lemon zest and juice. Let stand 10 minutes. Whisk in olive oil.

In a large bowl, combine parsley, celery stalks and leaves, radishes, fennel bulb and fronds, and capers.

Toss in dressing. Season with salt and pepper. Drizzle in more oil and lemon juice, if necessary.

http://cooking.nytimes.com/recipes/1017318-radish-and-herb-salad-with-meyer-lemon-dressing

Smoky Tomato Soup

$4.12 recipe / $1.03 serving

For this version, I used smoky fire roasted tomatoes and added a healthy does of smoked paprika. The deep smoky flavor plays so well with the bright, acidic tomatoes. I also added a touch of cumin because, well, I love it. Cumin has a slightly earthy flavor that compliments the smoked paprika, as well as a slightly lemony scent to accent the tomatoes. This tomato soup is incredibly fast and easy, making a perfect side dish to this weeks meal (stay tuned). It only left me wondering one thingwhy dont I make tomato soup more often?!

Total Cost: $4.12
Cost Per Serving: $1.03 (1.25 cup ea.)
Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 Tbsp olive oil $0.32
1 small yellow onion $0.36
2 cloves garlic $0.16
2 Tbsp tomato paste $0.11
½ Tbsp smoked paprika $0.15
½ tsp cumin $0.05
2 15oz. cans fire roasted diced tomatoes $2.78
1 cup vegetable broth $0.12
½ tsp brown sugar $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper to taste $0.05

Instructions

Finely dice the onion and mince the garlic. Add them to a soup pot with the olive oil and cook over medium heat until the onions are soft and translucent.

Add the tomato paste, smoked paprika, and cumin to the pot. Continue to stir and cook for about two minutes to slightly caramelize the tomato paste and toast the spices.

Add the cans of fire roasted tomatoes, vegetable broth, brown sugar, and some freshly cracked pepper. Stir to combine and heat through (about 10 minutes). Taste and adjust the seasoning if needed (salt may be needed depending on the brand of broth used).

Notes: Although I prefer a chunky texture and appearance, this soup can be puréed with an immersion blender to make a smooth soup. More broth or water may be needed if the soup becomes too thick.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2015/04/smoky-tomato-soup/

Herbed Chicken and Spinach Soup Recipe

Tanya MacDonald, Antigonish County, Nova Scotia

MAKES:4 servings

Ingredients

1 pound boneless skinless chicken thighs, cut into 1/2-inch pieces
1 can (16 ounces) kidney beans, rinsed and drained
1 can (14-1/2 ounces) chicken broth
1 medium onion, chopped
1 medium sweet red pepper, chopped
1 celery rib, chopped
2 tablespoons tomato paste
3 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon minced fresh rosemary or 1/4 teaspoon dried rosemary, crushed
1/2 teaspoon minced fresh thyme or 1/4 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
3 cups fresh baby spinach1/4 cup shredded Parmesan cheese

Directions

In a 3-qt. slow cooker, combine the first 13 ingredients. Cover and cook on low for 4-5 hours or until chicken is tender.

Stir in spinach; cook 30 minutes longer or until spinach is wilted.

Top with cheese

Originally published as Herbed Chicken & Spinach Soup in Taste of Home Everyday Slow Cooker & One Dish Recipes Annual 2013, p75

Nutritional Facts: 1-1/2 cups with 1 tablespoon cheese equals 331 calories, 10 g fat (3 g saturated fat), 81 mg cholesterol, 955 mg sodium, 27 g carbohydrate, 8 g fiber, 33 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/herbed-chicken---spinach-soup

Turkey Sausage Soup with Fresh Vegetables Recipe

Nancy Heishman, Las Vegas, Nevada

10 servings

Ingredients

1 package (19-1/2 ounces) Italian turkey sausage links, casings removed
3 large tomatoes, chopped
1 can (15 ounces) garbanzo beans or chickpeas, rinsed and drained
3 medium carrots, thinly sliced
1-1/2 cups cut fresh green beans (1-inch pieces)
1 medium zucchini, quartered lengthwise and sliced
1 large sweet red or green pepper, chopped

Directions

In a large skillet, cook sausage over medium heat 8-10 minutes or until no longer pink, breaking into crumbles; drain and transfer to a 6-qt. slow cooker.

Add tomatoes, beans, carrots, green beans, zucchini, pepper and green onions. In a large bowl, whisk stock, tomato paste and seasoned salt; pour over vegetables.

Cook, covered, on low 6-8 hours or until vegetables are tender. Just before serving, stir in basil. Yield: 10 servings (3-1/2 quarts).

Freeze option: Freeze cooled soup in freezer containers. To use, partially thaw in refrigerator overnight. Heat through in a saucepan, stirring occasionally and adding a little stock if necessary.

Nutritional Facts: 1-1/3 cups equals 167 calories, 5 g fat (1 g saturated fat), 20 mg cholesterol, 604 mg sodium, 21 g carbohydrate, 5 g fiber, 13 g protein. Diabetic Exchanges: 2 lean meat, 2 vegetable, 1/2 starch.

Originally published as Turkey Sausage Soup with Fresh Vegetables in Simple & Delicious April/May 2014

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/turkey-sausage-soup-with-fresh-vegetables

Spicy Lentil and Chickpea Stew Recipe

8 servings

Ingredients

2 teaspoons olive oil
1 medium onion, thinly sliced
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
2 cans (15 ounces each) chickpeas or garbanzo beans, rinsed and drained
1 cup dried lentils, rinsed
1 can (2-1/4 ounces) sliced ripe olives, drained
3 teaspoons smoked paprika
4 cups vegetable broth
4 cans (8 ounces each) no-salt-added tomato sauce
4 cups fresh baby spinach
3/4 cup fat-free plain yogurt

Directions

In a small skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat. Add onion, oregano and pepper flakes; cook and stir 8-10 minutes or until onion is tender. Transfer to a 5- or 6-qt. slow cooker.

Add chickpeas, lentils, olives and paprika; stir in broth and tomato sauce. Cook, covered, on low 8-10 hours or until lentils are tender. Stir in spinach. Top servings with yogurt. Yield: 8 servings (2-3/4 quarts).

Originally published as Spicy Lentil & Chickpea Stew in Taste of Home Everyday Slow Cooker & One Dish Recipes Annual 2014, p56

Light-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a light-bodied red wine such as Pinot Noir.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/spicy-lentil---chickpea-stew

MUFFULETTA QUICHE CUPS

Servings 8

INGREDIENTS

1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury Place N Bake® refrigerated crescent rounds (8 rounds) or 1 can (8 oz) Pillsbury refrigerated crescent dinner rolls 
3 tablespoons finely diced ham 
3 tablespoons finely diced salami 
2 tablespoons finely chopped pimiento-stuffed green olives 
1/2 teaspoon oregano leaves 
2 eggs 
2 tablespoons half-and-half 
1/8 teaspoon red pepper sauce 
1 cup shredded provolone cheese (4 oz) 
2 teaspoons chopped fresh Italian (flat-leaf) parsley

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 375°F. Spray 8 regular-size muffin cups (2 3/4x1 1/4 inches) with Crisco® Original No-Stick Cooking Spray.

If using crescent rounds, remove from package, separate into 8 rounds. If using crescent rolls, remove from package, but do not unroll. Using serrated knife, cut roll into 8 rounds; carefully separate rounds. Press 1 round on bottom and completely up side of each muffin cup.

In small bowl, mix ham, salami, olives and oregano. In another small bowl, beat eggs, half-and-half and pepper sauce with fork until well blended.

Spoon about 1 tablespoon cheese into each muffin cup. Top each with about 1 rounded tablespoon ham mixture. Divide egg mixture evenly among muffin cups (about 1 tablespoon each). Top with remaining cheese.

Bake 12 to 16 minutes or until filling is set and edges of rolls are golden brown. Cool in pan 5 minutes. Run knife around edge of each quiche to loosen; remove to cooling rack. Garnish with parsley. Serve warm.

SERVING SIZE: 1 SERVING - Calories 190 - Calories from Fat 110 - Total Fat 13g - Saturated Fat 5g, - Trans Fat 1 1/2g - Cholesterol 60mg - Sodium 480mg - Total Carbohydrate 12g - (Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 3g - Protein 8g

% DAILY VALUE*: Vitamin A 4%; Vitamin C 0%; Calcium 10%; Iron 6%;

EXCHANGES: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 1/2 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;

CARBOHYDRATE CHOICES: 1

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/muffuletta-quiche-cups

HAM AND CHEESE PRETZEL BITES by Girl Versus Dough

Servings 16

INGREDIENTS

1 can Pillsbury refrigerated thin pizza crust 
1 package (8 ounce) sliced cheddar cheese 
1 package (7 ounce) sliced deli ham 
1 egg, beaten 
Coarse sea salt 
1 tablespoon butter, melted 
Progresso Recipe Starters creamy three cheese cooking sauce, for dipping

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 425°F. Unroll pizza dough onto a lightly greased baking sheet.

Top dough evenly with sliced cheese and ham slices. Carefully and tightly roll up dough from the long end into a log; pinch seam to seal.

Slice log into 16 equal pieces. Set each piece cut side-down on baking sheet.

Brush dough with beaten egg, then sprinkle sides and tops with coarse salt. Bake 15 to 20 minutes until golden brown and cheese is melted and bubbly.

Brush dough with melted butter. Sprinkle with more salt, if desired. Serve with warm Creamy Three Cheese cooking sauce on the side for dipping.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/ham-and-cheese-pretzel-bites

SWISS CHARD, PEAR AND GRUYÈRE TART By Aran Goyoaga

Makes one 9-inch round tart or one 14 by 4-inch rectangular tart

Servings 8

Ingredients

pastry crust

½ cup (70 g) superfine brown rice flour, plus more for dusting 
1⁄3 cup (45 g) quinoa flour 
1⁄3 cup (35 g) almond flour 
2 tablespoons potato starch 
2 tablespoons tapioca starch 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1 stick (8 tablespoons or 110 g) cold unsalted butter, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
6 to 8 tablespoons ice water

swiss chard, pear, and gruyère filling

2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 medium leek, sliced 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
4 cups (175 g) chopped Swiss chard (remove tough ribs but use the tender ones) 
2 tablespoons white wine 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
Pinch of freshly grated nutmeg 
2 eggs 
1 tablespoon sweet rice flour or Cornstarch 
1/2 cup (125 ml) whole milk 
1/2 cup (125 ml) unsweetened coconut milk 
1/2 ounce (15 g) Parmesan cheese, finely grated 
2 ounces (60 g) Gruyere cheese, grated 
1 medium Bartlett or Bosc pear, thinly sliced, preferably with a mandoline 
Microgreens, for garnish

Directions

make the crust

Add the first seven ingredients to the bowl of a food processor. Pulse a couple of times to aerate. Add the cold butter to the flour mixture and pulse ten times, until the butter is cut into pea-size pieces.

Add 6 tablespoons ice water and pulse until the dough comes together. It will not form a ball. Check the dough to see if it holds together when pressed between your fingers. Add more water if needed.

Turn the dough out onto a work surface, knead it a couple of times, and press it together to form a disk. Wrap it in plastic wrap. Press it down to flatten it and refrigerate it for 30 minutes.

Preheat the oven to 375°F (190°C). Lightly dust your (preferably cold) work surface with superfine brown rice flour and roll out the dough to a ¼-inch thickness. If the dough cracks while rolling, pinch it back together. Fill the tart mold with the dough and press it gently into the mold. Cut off excess dough.

Refrigerate the dough for 15 minutes.

Blind-bake the tart by covering it with a piece of parchment paper and topping the paper with pie weights or dried beans. Bake for 20 minutes. Remove the pie weights and paper and continue baking for another 10 minutes, until lightly golden. Let it cool slightly while preparing the filling. (Leave the oven on.)

prepare the filing and bake the tart

In a large sauté pan, heat the olive oil over medium heat. Add the leek and garlic and cook until tender, about 5 minutes.

Add the Swiss chard, white wine, ½ teaspoon of the salt, ¼ teaspoon of the black pepper, and nutmeg. Cook until the chard is wilted and most of the liquid has evaporated, about 5 minutes. Set aside to cool slightly.

Whisk together the eggs, sweet rice flour, milk, coconut milk, Parmesan, 1 ounce (30 g) of the Gruyère, remaining ½ teaspoon salt, and remaining ¼ teaspoon black pepper.

Fill the tart crust with the Swiss chard and top with slices of pear. Lightly press the filling down and pour the custard over it. Top with the remaining 1 ounce (30 g) Gruyère.

Bake at 375°F (190°C) for about 25 minutes, until golden brown. Let it cool slightly before cutting. Serve the tart garnished with microgreens.

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/swiss-chard-pear-gruyere-tart/

Tomato Tarte Tatin By Susie Fishbein

This is a twist on the famous French dessert, Tarte Tatin, in which apples are caramelized and baked in an upside-down tart. This dish is great as a vegetarian appetizer or lovely as a side for meat dishes. It also pairs wonderfully with a salad as a light meal.

Servings: 8 Tarts

Ingredients

12 medium, ripe, firm plum tomatoes 
extra-virgin olive oil 
6 sprigs fresh thyme 
6 cloves fresh garlic, thinly sliced 
5 large shallots, unpeeled 
4 ounces raw, shelled, pistachio meats 
1 cup firmly packed fresh basil leaves 
1/2 teaspoon coarse sea salt or kosher salt 
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar 
1⁄4 cup honey 
nonstick cooking spray 
2 sheets puff pastry, defrosted at room temperature for 20 minutes 
8 (4-ounce) aluminum tins or ramekins

Directions
Preheat oven to 275°F.

Cut the tomatoes in half lengthwise. Place cut-side-up on a jellyroll pan. Brush the tops of each tomato half with olive oil. Arrange the thyme sprigs and slices of garlic over the tomatoes. Bake for 1 hour.

Raise the oven temperature to 350°F.

Place each shallot onto a square of aluminum foil. Drizzle with olive oil. Close up each packet and place in the oven alongside the tomatoes; the packets can be placed directly on the oven rack. Bake for 1 hour. Remove tomatoes and shallots from oven. Raise the oven temperature to 425˚F.

When the shallots are cool enough to handle, open each foil packet and squeeze the roasted shallots out of their skins into a food processor fitted with a metal S blade. Discard the skins and stem ends. Add the pistachios, basil leaves, and salt. Pulse a few times to make a paste; make sure the nuts are finely chopped.

In a small pot over medium heat, cook the balsamic and honey until it is reduced slightly. Dont overcook, as it will thicken a lot as it cools.

Spray foil tins or ramekins with nonstick cooking spray. Brush the inside of the tins with the balsamic reduction. Arrange and overlap 3 tomato halves in each, pressing to make a cup to hold the pesto. Top with some of the pistachio pesto.

Using a cookie cutter or drinking glass, cut out circles of puff pastry slightly bigger than the opening of the foil tin; the pastry will shrink when it bakes and will become the bottom crust when unmolded. Top each tart with a puff pastry round, lightly pressing it to the tin. Place tins on a jellyroll pan.

Bake for 15 minutes, until the pastry is puffed and golden. Turn each tart out onto a plate or platter. Serve warm or at room temperature.

Notes: When roasting the tomatoes and shallots, make extra of both. The uses are endless. Oven-roasted tomatoes are great in salads, omelets, any pasta dish, or cut up into cooked brown rice or wheatberries mixed with a little store-bought pesto. I love adding them to grilled cheese sandwiches and tuna sandwiches. You can toss them in the food processor with fresh thyme and 1-2 cloves of garlic; process to make a pesto that goes with grilled chicken or fish. You can add them to an antipasto platter or make cute hors doeuvres by alternating roasted tomatoes with small marinated fresh mozzarella balls and fresh basil leaves on a toothpick.

Roasted shallots are a great ingredient to add to your homemade vinaigrettes; use an immersion blender to blend them in. I squeeze roasted shallots out into a pan and sauté in a little olive oil as the base for a red wine sauce for a steak. You can sauté them in olive oil in a pan and then add baby spinach and a tablespoon of balsamic or red wine vinegar; cook until the spinach is wilted and you have a great side dish. You can even just squeeze them out onto a good roll as the ultimate condiment for a grilled steak sandwich

http://www.joyofkosher.com/recipes/tomato-tarte-tatin/

Four C Tart With Gluten Free Crust By Rachelle Ferneau

Combining the exotic flavors of Curry, Caramel, Coconut and Chocolate, this tart is a twist on the classic pairing of chocolate and caramel. It is a great make-ahead dessert as the caramel requires chilling overnight. Store refrigerated; remove from refrigerator about 10 minutes before serving for full expression of the flavors and textures.

Servings: 12-16

Ingredients

For the crust:
3 heaping cups sweetened coconut flakes 
4 tbsp (1/2 stick) good quality non-dairy margarine (I like Earth Balance), melted 
1 egg white

For the caramel

2 cups sugar 
1/2 cup water 
Scant 1/4 cup light corn syrup or honey 
1/2 tsp salt 
3 tsp curry powder 
4 tbsp (1/2 stick) good quality non-dairy margarine (I like Earth Balance), cut into cubes 
1 tsp pure vanilla extract 
½ cup coconut milk (not light)

For the chocolate ganache:

1 cup coconut milk (not light) 
9 oz good quality bittersweet chocolate, chopped 
Sea salt for sprinkling

Directions

Make the crust: Preheat oven to 325 degrees. Generously spray with cooking spray an 11 tart


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

zooming through: busy ribbing, will read the recipes later!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Great start again, Sam, and good recipes!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ooh, I just remembered I saw rhubarb (at last) at the farmer's market--may have to try that recipe out!

Thanks for the opening--be back later!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 17th April, 2015*

HEALTH ISSUES

*budasha* developing ear ache and neuralgia behind her ear early in the week.

*swedenme* sons scan shows cancer in his lung. Seeing surgeon in a few days.

*vabchnonie* may have a problem with her carotid arteries, needs further tests and to see a surgeon. This may be the cause of her migraines.

*angelam* the husband of a friend has a fractured skull after coming off a motor bike without a helmet. Expected to make a full recovery though currently doesnt recognise his family.

Rookie spoke to *Dreamweaver* who has had complications from hernia surgery. She is finding it hard. Rookie has also heard from Daralene *Cashmeregma* whose mothers health is deteriorating .

Cathy has been onto *AZsticks*- life has been tough, Alan has pain issues, (related to previous health issues) also their kitty was killed and Sandis father died a few weeks ago.

*Grannypeg's* husband due to have surgery Wednesday-very large kidney stone requiring open surgery

*Puplovers* mother is in hospital and ended up having surgery to remove a blood clot plus 4 stents to repair a previous bypass.

*bulldog* planned surgery on her leg 7th May

*machriste* has at last had her back issues relieved thanks to her chiropractor and several weeks of traction.

*cmaliza* has been out of commission for the last two weeks due to a troublesome cramping in her gut.

OTHER ISSUES
*jheins* has had to get a new computer late last week. Which she is getting used to now.

*pearlone* is heading back to PA to sort out the house and put it on the market so they can move to Florida permanently.

*pacer* had no hot water but it was quickly fixed so not left boiling jugs for too long.

*railyn* will be moving close to her children at the end of June. Have received a back payment from Veterans Affairs enabling them to purchase a place near the family- and suitable for a wheelchair should DH's Parkinsons require this at a later date.

*gagesmom's* DH may have lead on a job. Desperately needed, as her wage is not enough.

*nittergma* has had her orientation at Walmart and begins work next week..

*Lurker* now has a fence up for Ringo so he can go outside without her being there.

PHOTOS
6 - *Kate* - Harvey at Glencoe
8 - *Angelam* - NewYork photos
9 - *Angelam* - More NYC photos
12 - *Nico* - DS's graduation/Kookaburra
14 - *Sugarsugar* - Serena the birthday girl
16 - *Swedenme* - Romper suit
16 - *Lurker* - The Queen
21 - *cmaliza* - Centre panel for Mystery Afghan
22 - *Gagesmom* - Baby sweater
27 - *Rookie* - Coffee
28 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Denise
29 - *Caren* - "Loot" from UK
29 - *Kate* - Arran photos
29 - *Caren* - Skye waterfall
30 - *Caren * - Feet
31 - *Gagesmom* - Noah's sweater
33 - *Khinkle* - Yarn shop loot/Socks/Ugly afghan/DPNS!
33 - *Caren* - Breakfast
34 - *Caren* - Shadow selfie/View/Hotel
34 - *Bonnie* - Spare room/Blanket
35 - *Caren* - Scotland
37 - *Caren* - Nano blocks
39 - *Gagesmom* - 'Boys' on the couch
53 - *Lurker* - Quadruple rainbow
54 - *Caren* - Scottish photos
60 - *Caren* - More photos of Scotland
63 - *Poledra* - Hat/ Marla's shawl
70 - *Caren* - Snow!
73 - *Swedenme* - Baby cardigan and bootees
78 - *Lurker* - Southern lights
76 - *Kate* - Luke
79 - *Gwen* - Yarn
82 - *Kate* - Pregnant DIL
83 - *Kate* - Expected DGD
84 - *Caren* - Apple & pear roses/Seth in the snow
85 - *Lurker* - DD's "Thomas the Tank Engine" birthday cake

RECIPES
5 -*Sam* - Buckeye Brownies/50 States recipes (link)
8 - *Sam* - Weekly recipes
9 - *Sam* - Sriracha sauce (link)
30 - *Sam* - 15 Protein-Packed Recipes for Weight Loss (link)
33 - *Lurker* - High Protein Peanut Bars
34 - *Sam* - The Healthiest Chocolate Chip Cookie Ever
45 - *Sam* - 7-Layer Dulce De Leche Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Bars
45 - *Sam* - Healthy broccoli slaw
60 - *Sam* - Gluten-Free Thin Mint Cookie Recipe
63 - *Sam* - How to Turn a Dozen Eggs into 5 Workday Lunches (link)
79 - *Gwen* - Apple slices recipe (link)
86 - *Sam* - Three cheese pizza puffs

CRAFTS
5 - *Bonnie* - Yarn outlet (link)
35 - *Sam* - Crochet man shorts (link)
47 - *Sam* - Crochet baby ' bluebell ' hats
54 - *Bonnie* - Free patterns (link)
75 - *Sam* - Tiny columns stitch (link)
77 - *Sam* - Knitting patterns (link)
79 - *Sam * - Argyle socks (link)

OTHERS
11 - *Bonnie* - Self watering planters/Hypertufta planters (links)
11 - *Sam* - Hypertufta planters (+ link)
32 - *Sam* - Gluten Free Plus diet
33 - *Sam* - 15 Remedies You Can Make From Turmeric
81 - *Lurker* - Fascinating performance of Bach (link)
82 - *Lurker* - Volcano eruption (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks *Kate* for the summaries!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary posted, now back to read your post Sam. Thanks for starting us off.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and here is your next pair of socks. and it's a free pattern. --- sam

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss15/PATTangular.php


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks *Kate* for the summaries!


I'm posting, but Margaret (Darowil) did the written summary. Can't claim it all as mine! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam thanks for the opening . I love meatballs well I am a swede what do you expect &#128521;I also love deserts as long as there is no alcohol in them so will take a closer look at those recipes 
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I was only away for half an hour and look how much there is to catch up with already!


I have a puzzle which I am sure one of you will be able to provide the answer to. This afternoon I went to my knitting group, to find that we had had a donation of a large quantity of brand new yarn, in good quantities of each colour, and useful colours, at that. It had been given by a man whose mother had recently died and he had found the stash when clearing out her house.

As well as the yarn, there were some mystery objects - I wish I had had a camera with me, as a photo would have really helped, but I will just have to rely on words. They were about 50 little square garter stitch pillows, no more than 3inches square and stuffed with an acrylic stuffing. Two of them had little tabs attached to one side. We spent ages trying to figure out what they were intended for. The best guess we could come up with was some sort of padded blanket. Has anyone got a better suggestion? Maybe someone here has made something similar?

I would love to have your ideas!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for those of you that like to crochet baby clothes - here s a very neat pattern that all the best dressed babies are going to be wearing. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-hooded-cowl


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I was only away for half an hour and look how much there is to catch up with already!
> 
> I have a puzzle which I am sure one of you will be able to provide the answer to. This afternoon I went to my knitting group, to find that we had had a donation of a large quantity of brand new yarn, in good quantities of each colour, and useful colours, at that. It had been given by a man whose mother had recently died and he had found the stash when clearing out her house.
> 
> ...


Pincushions? Pillows for mice? :roll: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could they be the beginning of a "puff afghan"? I think someone on here has started one. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> I was only away for half an hour and look how much there is to catch up with already!
> 
> I have a puzzle which I am sure one of you will be able to provide the answer to. This afternoon I went to my knitting group, to find that we had had a donation of a large quantity of brand new yarn, in good quantities of each colour, and useful colours, at that. It had been given by a man whose mother had recently died and he had found the stash when clearing out her house.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Julie - this has your name written all over it. ---- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-moon-flower-scarf


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Pincushions? Pillows for mice? :roll: :lol:


Funny although I do think the pin cushion is a good idea 
Sonja


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh man, Sam, one recipe sounded better than the last. (I must be hungry!) Thanks for your usual tasty start, and thank you to the summary queens; you really are amazing!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks *Kate* for the summaries!


Thanks from me too Kate


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> could they be the beginning of a "puff afghan"? I think someone on here has started one. --- sam


That is the sort of thing we suspected. I will google that description and see if anything comes up. Thanks, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Julie - this has your name written all over it. ---- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-moon-flower-scarf


I'll have to remember this!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to remember this!


It does seem as if it would suit you! I can picture you wearing it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the wonderful opening to each of you who put this together. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It does seem as if it would suit you! I can picture you wearing it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Just checking in to mark my place. Will catch up later.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have thunder! And rain! YAY!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have thunder! And rain! YAY!


good, I am glad for you!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

If we don't have some shunshine soon, we will have mold growing on us. Just the time it's nice enough to be outside (no 100+ degree summer temperatures) we get so much rain. At least, the threatened storms with possible tornadoes have been dismissed, for which I am very thankful. I'm coming to Defiance for spring next year as it sounds more pleasant there than it is here in Texas right now. We had 80 degrees much earlier this spring, but now it has become cooler. Thank you to all you kind people who make the Tea Party so pleasant. I surely do appreciate the summaries you kind ladies spend time doing for us. Thank you.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to remember this!


Oh, that is beautiful!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Wonderful opening, as always, Sam. That scarf looks really gorgeous. I might have to bite the bullet and try to make that! Thanks to Kate and Margaret for the very helpful summary.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> and here is your next pair of socks. and it's a free pattern. --- sam
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss15/PATTangular.php


Those are lovely


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is pretty grey and damp here during the spring 81 brighteyes - you could get moldy here also. --- sam



81brighteyes said:


> If we don't have some shunshine soon, we will have mold growing on us. Just the time it's nice enough to be outside (no 100+ degree summer temperatures) we get so much rain. At least, the threatened storms with possible tornadoes have been dismissed, for which I am very thankful. I'm coming to Defiance for spring next year as it sounds more pleasant there than it is here in Texas right now. We had 80 degrees much earlier this spring, but now it has become cooler. Thank you to all you kind people who make the Tea Party so pleasant. I surely do appreciate the summaries you kind ladies spend time doing for us. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it would suit you well - will be waiting for you to model it. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Wonderful opening, as always, Sam. That scarf looks really gorgeous. I might have to bite the bullet and try to make that! Thanks to Kate and Margaret for the very helpful summary.
> Junek


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Another great start to a new week Sam. The recipes for the Key Lime Pie have me salivating. Great summary Kate, would be lost without it.

Peggy


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll have to remember this!


Oh that is beautiful Julie - will leave that one up to you.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Marking my spot. We are off to Ottawa tom our son's wedding in the morning. Will be quite a long day for us.

Then next Tuesday we will head for Ottawa overnight and Dave will have surgery on Wednesday.

May be MIA for a few days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> If we don't have some shunshine soon, we will have mold growing on us. Just the time it's nice enough to be outside (no 100+ degree summer temperatures) we get so much rain. At least, the threatened storms with possible tornadoes have been dismissed, for which I am very thankful. I'm coming to Defiance for spring next year as it sounds more pleasant there than it is here in Texas right now. We had 80 degrees much earlier this spring, but now it has become cooler. Thank you to all you kind people who make the Tea Party so pleasant. I surely do appreciate the summaries you kind ladies spend time doing for us. Thank you.


Oh! I wish this morning the deck had about 2" of what I thought was snow but DH said hail? Then snowing huge flakes this morning & early afternoon. Now just dreary damp & cold. DH even lit the fireplace as the house feels so damp & cold. Nothing like wood heat to make the house comfy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. We are off to Ottawa tom our son's wedding in the morning. Will be quite a long day for us.
> 
> Then next Tuesday we will head for Ottawa overnight and Dave will have surgery on Wednesday.
> 
> May be MIA for a few days.


Have fun at the wedding, safe travels & hope your DHs surgery goes well, it should be much less painful than having to pass the stones if they had busted them up, just a little longer recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Could they have been intended to use as pin cushions?


Kathleendoris said:


> I was only away for half an hour and look how much there is to catch up with already!
> 
> I have a puzzle which I am sure one of you will be able to provide the answer to. This afternoon I went to my knitting group, to find that we had had a donation of a large quantity of brand new yarn, in good quantities of each colour, and useful colours, at that. It had been given by a man whose mother had recently died and he had found the stash when clearing out her house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought the same.....you should make it for yourself Julie. It would look stunning on you.


Sorlenna said:


> It does seem as if it would suit you! I can picture you wearing it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a save trip; traveling mercies for you. Enjoy the wedding and congrats to the couple. Will be keeping DH in prayers.


Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. We are off to Ottawa tom our son's wedding in the morning. Will be quite a long day for us.
> 
> Then next Tuesday we will head for Ottawa overnight and Dave will have surgery on Wednesday.
> 
> May be MIA for a few days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, great opening.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summary.
Took myself to Disney's movie Monkey Kingdom this afternoon. I love nature films.
Kate, your newest to be DGD is a beauty.
Peg, enjoy wedding. Healing energy sent for DH's surgery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Carol* sorry to hear you've been having stomach problems. Hope it clears up soon. I know your afghan is going to be gorgeous. I'm ashamed to say I haven't worked on mine in awhile but I have almost finished the shawl that I'm gifting so my time has been spent productively.

*Sam* You had asked what the yarn I posted on the last teaparty was going to be used for. Here is a download of the pictures of the pattern. Don't know how to post these except as a download (sorry).

My oldest grandson is going to his senior prom tonight. Here's a picture of him with his mom. He is such a love.

Tomorrow we are suppose to have rain back again. Today was a beautiful day and in the 70's (F).

Sam those recipes are great this week again. Think I'll make the lite taco casserole and the lite key lime pie for dinner tomorrow. I have to run a few errands in the morning and can easily swing by the grocery to pick up what I need. Drooling already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought the same.....you should make it for yourself Julie. It would look stunning on you.


I will have to download it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Approaching 9:30pm. Took a shift at work tonight. Only 4 hours. Was my day off but when ya need cash that motivates ya. Lol. 

Caught up on last week's and here to. Going to go for now and finish the baby dress. Also spend some time with Gage. Have to work tomorrow 9 to 5. Check in later after Gage is asleep.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, beautiful family--you all have the same great smile!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Meadow sweet summer dress by Marianna Mel 

Hot off the needles 

Night all.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Meadow sweet summer dress by Marianna Mel
> 
> Hot off the needles
> 
> Night all.


Looks great, Melody!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, lovely photo of you DD & GS.
Melody, the dress Is very cute.

Sam, thanks so much for all the recipes. I have never had key lime pie, is there a difference between regular limes & key limes?
I had not heard of Vereniki but looking at the recipe they are very like Perogies whick we eat often. I don't make my own but my DIL & her parents make them as well as Nalysnyky(sp?)which are a crepe filled with cottage cheese & in a cream sauce.the local ladies catering group even make them sometimes fr banquets with cabbage rolls.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. We are off to Ottawa tom our son's wedding in the morning. Will be quite a long day for us.
> 
> Then next Tuesday we will head for Ottawa overnight and Dave will have surgery on Wednesday.
> 
> May be MIA for a few days.


Hope you have a lovely day at your sons wedding and that all goes well with your husbands surgery 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thought the same.....you should make it for yourself Julie. It would look stunning on you.


Julie there was a big discussion about this pattern a while back as the pattern then wasn't in English . Some of the clever knitters figured out how to do it . So if you need any tips it's worth while taking a look . I know I will if I ever get round to knitting it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Julie there was a big discussion about this pattern a while back as the pattern then wasn't in English . Some of the clever knitters figured out how to do it . So if you need any tips it's worth while taking a look . I know I will if I ever get round to knitting it
> Sonja


I guess it is a matter of 'searching' it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gwen. Lovely pictures your grandson is very handsome 
I like your patterns will look forward to seeing finished items 

Melody your dress looks lovely . That pattern is on my to do list along with most of Mariannas other patterns &#128512; . I have knit the Rosie's ruffles set . They are such easy patterns to follow 
Sonja


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Okay, caught up with last week's ktp and now over here for this one. I am listening to the reaction of the crowd to time out being called on the football game on TV - ANZAC Day Tribute Match - which was called because of a major storm hitting Sydney. Full on hail, lightning, thunder and torrensial rain passing quickly through.

Nicho, stay safe. I heard that it is causing some issues on its path.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I was only away for half an hour and look how much there is to catch up with already!
> 
> I have a puzzle which I am sure one of you will be able to provide the answer to. This afternoon I went to my knitting group, to find that we had had a donation of a large quantity of brand new yarn, in good quantities of each colour, and useful colours, at that. It had been given by a man whose mother had recently died and he had found the stash when clearing out her house.
> 
> ...


Possibly or maybe Christmas Decorations (thought created by their size and the tap on a couple.)


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Could they have been intended to use as pin cushions?


There were about 50 of them, in just two colours (and with good qualities of the same yarn ready to used for more), so I definitely think they were part of a larger project.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Possibly or maybe Christmas Decorations (thought created by their size and the tap on a couple.)


The colours - orange and white - were not very Chrismassy. The tabs on the sides were made in a mixture of the two colours, which suggests that they were intended to be joined together.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. We are off to Ottawa tom our son's wedding in the morning. Will be quite a long day for us.
> 
> Then next Tuesday we will head for Ottawa overnight and Dave will have surgery on Wednesday.
> 
> May be MIA for a few days.


It definitely sounds as if there is plenty of action to cause you to go missing. Best wishes with both events and look after yourself amid all that is happening!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. We are off to Ottawa tom our son's wedding in the morning. Will be quite a long day for us.
> 
> Then next Tuesday we will head for Ottawa overnight and Dave will have surgery on Wednesday.
> 
> May be MIA for a few days.


Enjoy the wedding and I hope all goes well for Dave's surgery.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Meadow sweet summer dress by Marianna Mel
> 
> Hot off the needles
> 
> Night all.


Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen - Lovely pic of DGS and his mum, they are so alike..and as was mentioned the same gorgeous grin as you! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The weather's looking quite bright this morning although the forecast is rain later. We're going to a charity ball tonight which means getting dressed up (not my forte! :roll: ) so I bought a dress in Amsterdam, but as usual couldn't find one with sleeves....and I have reached the stage where I need my arms covered if I'm "dressed".....don't care too much when it's casual. So...ended up buying a chiffon jacket type thing, tried it on with the dress and the static would have blinded you!! :shock: I've now soaked the jacket in fabric conditioner and I've bought drier sheets to rub over the dress (hints courtesy of the wonderful internet!) but if you see any extra electrical activity in the northern sky tonight, it may not be the Northern Lights it could be me! :roll:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> The weather's looking quite bright this morning although the forecast is rain later. We're going to a charity ball tonight which means getting dressed up (not my forte! :roll: ) so I bought a dress in Amsterdam, but as usual couldn't find one with sleeves....and I have reached the stage where I need my arms covered if I'm "dressed".....don't care too much when it's casual. So...ended up buying a chiffon jacket type thing, tried it on with the dress and the static would have blinded you!! :shock: I've now soaked the jacket in fabric conditioner and I've bought drier sheets to rub over the dress (hints courtesy of the wonderful internet!) but if you see any extra electrical activity in the northern sky tonight, it may not be the Northern Lights it could be me! :roll:


Sounds as if you could brighten up proceedings this evening, Kate! I agree with you on the sleeve thing - sleeveless is fine soaking up the sun in the garden or on holiday, but not for an even slightly formal occasion. I hope the fabric conditioner works!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess it is a matter of 'searching' it!


Type in this is gorgeous and go on the one by donnathump 
Also Resololved? On moonflower scarf by cknits. I bookmarked them for if I ever knit the scarf / shawl 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The weather's looking quite bright this morning although the forecast is rain later. We're going to a charity ball tonight which means getting dressed up (not my forte! :roll: ) so I bought a dress in Amsterdam, but as usual couldn't find one with sleeves....and I have reached the stage where I need my arms covered if I'm "dressed".....don't care too much when it's casual. So...ended up buying a chiffon jacket type thing, tried it on with the dress and the static would have blinded you!! :shock: I've now soaked the jacket in fabric conditioner and I've bought drier sheets to rub over the dress (hints courtesy of the wonderful internet!) but if you see any extra electrical activity in the northern sky tonight, it may not be the Northern Lights it could be me! :roll:


Now you know what to wear if you ever have a power cut :XD: 
I hope it works and you have a lovely time 
But if the lights start flickering I know who to blame 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am here- Mum was not feeling well this afternoon so she has not come-is feeling better but not sure whether she will go home ar stay with my sister tonight. And David went to take Maryanne's things to her- and rang a short while ago to say he was taking a lass home. So no idea what he is up too-someone in strife who has stopped to help from a later phone call. Understand why he did it, but all the same worried about him going off alone with a young female. Wish he had come to get me. Means I am here alone and won't be off to buy yarn tomorrow either. May as well waitiuntil Mum can come with me as she is buying me something.
My niece returns tomorrow- is due in about 7am!
HAd a good family time. Must show you my newest portraits- bymy great-nephews (4 &5).
Doggies lost- and played badly.
My newest portraits from my great nephews (4 & 5) and a bracelet the 5yo made at school.

Heard from David again- he has finally dropped her off at what he thinks is her home. So he is now on his way home again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. We are off to Ottawa tom our son's wedding in the morning. Will be quite a long day for us.
> 
> Then next Tuesday we will head for Ottawa overnight and Dave will have surgery on Wednesday.
> 
> May be MIA for a few days.


HAve a lovely day at the wedding if you get this before you leave. And hope that the surgery goes well. How long will he be in for? I assume as it is open surgery he will be in for a while rather than day surgery. But these days who knows.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Carol* sorry to hear you've been having stomach problems. Hope it clears up soon. I know your afghan is going to be gorgeous. I'm ashamed to say I haven't worked on mine in awhile but I have almost finished the shawl that I'm gifting so my time has been spent productively.
> 
> *Sam* You had asked what the yarn I posted on the last teaparty was going to be used for. Here is a download of the pictures of the pattern. Don't know how to post these except as a download (sorry).
> 
> ...


Lovely photo- she doesn't look old enough to have a son his age!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The weather's looking quite bright this morning although the forecast is rain later. We're going to a charity ball tonight which means getting dressed up (not my forte! :roll: ) so I bought a dress in Amsterdam, but as usual couldn't find one with sleeves....and I have reached the stage where I need my arms covered if I'm "dressed".....don't care too much when it's casual. So...ended up buying a chiffon jacket type thing, tried it on with the dress and the static would have blinded you!! :shock: I've now soaked the jacket in fabric conditioner and I've bought drier sheets to rub over the dress (hints courtesy of the wonderful internet!) but if you see any extra electrical activity in the northern sky tonight, it may not be the Northern Lights it could be me! :roll:


Hope you have a lovley night out- and don't create too much extra electricity.
Thanks for posting the summary.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen - Lovely pic of DGS and his mum, they are so alike..and as was mentioned the same gorgeous grin as you! :thumbup:


Ditto from me Gwen; your daughter doesn't look old enough to have a son that old. She is gorgeous.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone... wow another week already.! Thanks Sam for starting us off again. I am glad to hear that you are starting to see some sunshine. I know how much you hate the cold.
We are forecast to have 14c and rain tomorrow :shock: Yuck, but I guess we are in Autumn and on our way to Winter.  

How is the school attendance lately?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks *Kate* for the summaries!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> I'm posting, but Margaret (Darowil) did the written summary. Can't claim it all as mine! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It does seem as if it would suit you! I can picture you wearing it.


So can I, it is nice Julie. Re The whoot scarf


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam! Wow some of those recipes sound delicious!!! I have been out of the country for 40 days and while away had troubles with the Internet so much of what I could get was not too clear etc., But...I am home, sweet home and loving it. What to my surprise I open my Ravlery page and did some snooping around and have found out that my favorite Designer has a Buy One, Get One Free Pattern Sale going on!!! Yay!!! Just waiting for me, I am one that loves shawls and Dee O'Keefe has great patterns so what more could I have asked for when I got home. 
DH and I were in South America doing 8 days on land and 32 on a cruise. We had some very interesting experiences one of which was Iguazu Falls, they are indeed spectacular and the awesome find ( since 1991) in northern Peru of archeological sites that are still being excavated. Another great experience was the Falkland Islands and all those penguins...oh my gosh!! are they a noisy bunch but oh so adorable! Yes, we did circumnavigate...that was quite interesting with the rough seas and all of us in our cabins praying not to get seasick. Again, I am glad to be home as 40 days is a bit long for vacation but the experience was phenomenal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


gagesmom said:


> Meadow sweet summer dress by Marianna Mel
> 
> Hot off the needles
> 
> Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! Wow some of those recipes sound delicious!!! I have been out of the country for 40 days and while away had troubles with the Internet so much of what I could get was not too clear etc., But...I am home, sweet home and loving it. What to my surprise I open my Ravlery page and did some snooping around and have found out that my favorite Designer has a Buy One, Get One Free Pattern Sale going on!!! Yay!!! Just waiting for me, I am one that loves shawls and Dee O'Keefe has great patterns so what more could I have asked for when I got home.
> DH and I were in South America doing 8 days on land and 32 on a cruise. We had some very interesting experiences one of which was Iguazu Falls, they are indeed spectacular and the awesome find ( since 1991) in northern Peru of archeological sites that are still being excavated. Another great experience was the Falkland Islands and all those penguins...oh my gosh!! are they a noisy bunch but oh so adorable! Yes, we did circumnavigate...that was quite interesting with the rough seas and all of us in our cabins praying not to get seasick. Again, I am glad to be home as 40 days is a bit long for vacation but the experience was phenomenal.


Wonderful travel pics!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Carol* sorry to hear you've been having stomach problems. Hope it clears up soon. I know your afghan is going to be gorgeous. I'm ashamed to say I haven't worked on mine in awhile but I have almost finished the shawl that I'm gifting so my time has been spent productively.
> 
> *Sam* You had asked what the yarn I posted on the last teaparty was going to be used for. Here is a download of the pictures of the pattern. Don't know how to post these except as a download (sorry).
> 
> ...


Lovely photo of them both.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> The weather's looking quite bright this morning although the forecast is rain later. We're going to a charity ball tonight which means getting dressed up (not my forte! :roll: ) so I bought a dress in Amsterdam, but as usual couldn't find one with sleeves....and I have reached the stage where I need my arms covered if I'm "dressed".....don't care too much when it's casual. So...ended up buying a chiffon jacket type thing, tried it on with the dress and the static would have blinded you!! :shock: I've now soaked the jacket in fabric conditioner and I've bought drier sheets to rub over the dress (hints courtesy of the wonderful internet!) but if you see any extra electrical activity in the northern sky tonight, it may not be the Northern Lights it could be me! :roll:


 :lol: :lol: You are so funny. Have fun!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't ya just love kids drawings. Nice bracelet too.. Hope mum gets to feeling better.


darowil said:


> Well I am here- Mum was not feeling well this afternoon so she has not come-is feeling better but not sure whether she will go home ar stay with my sister tonight. And David went to take Maryanne's things to her- and rang a short while ago to say he was taking a lass home. So no idea what he is up too-someone in strife who has stopped to help from a later phone call. Understand why he did it, but all the same worried about him going off alone with a young female. Wish he had come to get me. Means I am here alone and won't be off to buy yarn tomorrow either. May as well waitiuntil Mum can come with me as she is buying me something.
> My niece returns tomorrow- is due in about 7am!
> HAd a good family time. Must show you my newest portraits- bymy great-nephews (4 &5).
> Doggies lost- and played badly.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Peggy & Margaret. She started young; has 5 kids. She is 35; will be 36 in Sept. She is the DD that remarried this past October. She's a pretty special young woman; strong & intelligent. Of course I am a little biased. lol


Grannypeg said:


> Ditto from me Gwen; your daughter doesn't look old enough to have a son that old. She is gorgeous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Peggy & Margaret. She started young; has 5 kids. She is 35; will be 36 in Sept. She is the DD that remarried this past October. She's a pretty special young woman; strong & intelligent. Of course I am a little biased. lol


Did things settle down there- they had all sorts of problems I remember.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures. Sounds like a trip of a life time. Thanks also for the tip about Dee O'Keefe's patterns; will have to check her out.


patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! Wow some of those recipes sound delicious!!! I have been out of the country for 40 days and while away had troubles with the Internet so much of what I could get was not too clear etc., But...I am home, sweet home and loving it. What to my surprise I open my Ravlery page and did some snooping around and have found out that my favorite Designer has a Buy One, Get One Free Pattern Sale going on!!! Yay!!! Just waiting for me, I am one that loves shawls and Dee O'Keefe has great patterns so what more could I have asked for when I got home.
> DH and I were in South America doing 8 days on land and 32 on a cruise. We had some very interesting experiences one of which was Iguazu Falls, they are indeed spectacular and the awesome find ( since 1991) in northern Peru of archeological sites that are still being excavated. Another great experience was the Falkland Islands and all those penguins...oh my gosh!! are they a noisy bunch but oh so adorable! Yes, we did circumnavigate...that was quite interesting with the rough seas and all of us in our cabins praying not to get seasick. Again, I am glad to be home as 40 days is a bit long for vacation but the experience was phenomenal.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Okay, caught up with last week's ktp and now over here for this one. I am listening to the reaction of the crowd to time out being called on the football game on TV - ANZAC Day Tribute Match - which was called because of a major storm hitting Sydney. Full on hail, lightning, thunder and torrensial rain passing quickly through.
> 
> Nicho, stay safe. I heard that it is causing some issues on its path.


I saw that bad weather on the news. Good grief that was a lot of hail. Sydney is really having a bad time of it this week. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They did and thank you for asking. His issue was triggered by loss of job which is now solved so it has quieted down. 


darowil said:


> Did things settle down there- they had all sorts of problems I remember.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished my shawl last night. Will block it today then show you. Not a fancy shawl but I'm pleased with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They did and thank you for asking. His issue was triggered by loss of job which is now solved so it has quieted down.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> They did and thank you for asking. His issue was triggered by loss of job which is now solved so it has quieted down.


That's good news and I'm glad he got another job and I hope they can now live a happy life 
Sonja


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen,

You daughter is beautiful and grandson is very handsome.

Kate

Agree with the upper arm issue. Hope you have a great time at your party.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my shawl last night. Will block it today then show you. Not a fancy shawl but I'm pleased with it.


Look forward to seeing it finished . your post made me think that I am now going to have to learn how to block as I'm knitting my first shawl . I suppose it also means I need to buy whatever you use to block a shawl as well 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well I am here- Mum was not feeling well this afternoon so she has not come-is feeling better but not sure whether she will go home ar stay with my sister tonight. And David went to take Maryanne's things to her- and rang a short while ago to say he was taking a lass home. So no idea what he is up too-someone in strife who has stopped to help from a later phone call. Understand why he did it, but all the same worried about him going off alone with a young female. Wish he had come to get me. Means I am here alone and won't be off to buy yarn tomorrow either. May as well waitiuntil Mum can come with me as she is buying me something.
> My niece returns tomorrow- is due in about 7am!
> HAd a good family time. Must show you my newest portraits- bymy great-nephews (4 &5).
> 
> ...


I'm glad you heard back from David 
Love the portraits and the bracelet is lovely too 
Sonja


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. We are off to Ottawa tom our son's wedding in the morning. Will be quite a long day for us.
> 
> Then next Tuesday we will head for Ottawa overnight and Dave will have surgery on Wednesday.
> 
> May be MIA for a few days.


Have fun at the wedding...congrulations to your son.
Prayers for quick healing and a successful surgery for your DH!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Carol* sorry to hear you've been having stomach problems. Hope it clears up soon. I know your afghan is going to be gorgeous. I'm ashamed to say I haven't worked on mine in awhile but I have almost finished the shawl that I'm gifting so my time has been spent productively.
> 
> *Sam* You had asked what the yarn I posted on the last teaparty was going to be used for. Here is a download of the pictures of the pattern. Don't know how to post these except as a download (sorry).
> 
> ...


Your daughter is lovely and you have a very handsome grandson. They take after you with the great good looks!!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, drawings adorable, so full of life.
Patient's, wow, what a special vacation. Love to see more pix.
Gwen, your daughter is stunning and DGS very handsome.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I am here- Mum was not feeling well this afternoon so she has not come-is feeling better but not sure whether she will go home ar stay with my sister tonight. And David went to take Maryanne's things to her- and rang a short while ago to say he was taking a lass home. So no idea what he is up too-someone in strife who has stopped to help from a later phone call. Understand why he did it, but all the same worried about him going off alone with a young female. Wish he had come to get me. Means I am here alone and won't be off to buy yarn tomorrow either. May as well waitiuntil Mum can come with me as she is buying me something.
> My niece returns tomorrow- is due in about 7am!
> HAd a good family time. Must show you my newest portraits- bymy great-nephews (4 &5).
> Doggies lost- and played badly.
> ...


Sorry you didn't get to buy your yarn, but hopefully your mum is feeling better now and you'll get to hit the shops. Love the bangle and those drawings!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! Wow some of those recipes sound delicious!!! I have been out of the country for 40 days and while away had troubles with the Internet so much of what I could get was not too clear etc., But...I am home, sweet home and loving it. What to my surprise I open my Ravlery page and did some snooping around and have found out that my favorite Designer has a Buy One, Get One Free Pattern Sale going on!!! Yay!!! Just waiting for me, I am one that loves shawls and Dee O'Keefe has great patterns so what more could I have asked for when I got home.
> DH and I were in South America doing 8 days on land and 32 on a cruise. We had some very interesting experiences one of which was Iguazu Falls, they are indeed spectacular and the awesome find ( since 1991) in northern Peru of archeological sites that are still being excavated. Another great experience was the Falkland Islands and all those penguins...oh my gosh!! are they a noisy bunch but oh so adorable! Yes, we did circumnavigate...that was quite interesting with the rough seas and all of us in our cabins praying not to get seasick. Again, I am glad to be home as 40 days is a bit long for vacation but the experience was phenomenal.


That sounds like a fabulous holiday and your photos are spectacular. Nice to put a face to a name too!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, there were some people from New Zealand on our ship, quite nice I might add.


Lurker 2 said:


> Wonderful travel pics!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Gweniepooh, yes it was a great trip and then the bonus to come home and find out about Dee's patterns on sale!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous pictures. Sounds like a trip of a life time. Thanks also for the tip about Dee O'Keefe's patterns; will have to check her out.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd love to see that shawl as I love knitting them .


Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my shawl last night. Will block it today then show you. Not a fancy shawl but I'm pleased with it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks KateB, not much of a face since it was so hot and humid and was sweating quite a bit so, no make up ....LOL!


KateB said:


> That sounds like a fabulous holiday and your photos are spectacular. Nice to put a face to a name too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> The weather's looking quite bright this morning although the forecast is rain later. We're going to a charity ball tonight which means getting dressed up (not my forte! :roll: ) so I bought a dress in Amsterdam, but as usual couldn't find one with sleeves....and I have reached the stage where I need my arms covered if I'm "dressed".....don't care too much when it's casual. So...ended up buying a chiffon jacket type thing, tried it on with the dress and the static would have blinded you!! :shock: I've now soaked the jacket in fabric conditioner and I've bought drier sheets to rub over the dress (hints courtesy of the wonderful internet!) but if you see any extra electrical activity in the northern sky tonight, it may not be the Northern Lights it could be me! :roll:


LOL!! Unfortunately, I'm too far south to see the Northern Lights but may see you glowing on your way to the ball, Cinderella!! 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! Wow some of those recipes sound delicious!!! I have been out of the country for 40 days and while away had troubles with the Internet so much of what I could get was not too clear etc., But...I am home, sweet home and loving it. What to my surprise I open my Ravlery page and did some snooping around and have found out that my favorite Designer has a Buy One, Get One Free Pattern Sale going on!!! Yay!!! Just waiting for me, I am one that loves shawls and Dee O'Keefe has great patterns so what more could I have asked for when I got home.
> DH and I were in South America doing 8 days on land and 32 on a cruise. We had some very interesting experiences one of which was Iguazu Falls, they are indeed spectacular and the awesome find ( since 1991) in northern Peru of archeological sites that are still being excavated. Another great experience was the Falkland Islands and all those penguins...oh my gosh!! are they a noisy bunch but oh so adorable! Yes, we did circumnavigate...that was quite interesting with the rough seas and all of us in our cabins praying not to get seasick. Again, I am glad to be home as 40 days is a bit long for vacation but the experience was phenomenal.


Thanks for sharing pictures of your wonderful vacation!! It sounds like you had a wonderful time. But, yes, after 40 days, I would be getting homesick!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They did and thank you for asking. His issue was triggered by loss of job which is now solved so it has quieted down.


That's wonderful. I thought perhaps things were going well after seeing your DD's beautiful smile in the picture!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPSIE!! Hit the send button once too much!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


Oh, such very handsome men!! They seem so delighted with each other!
junek


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Handsome Dudes!!! Wow!


KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

That's an understatement!


jknappva said:


> Thanks for sharing pictures of your wonderful vacation!! It sounds like you had a wonderful time. But, yes, after 40 days, I would be getting homesick!
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


You have a very handsome son and grandson . Luke always looks very happy and he really has a lovely grin on his face in this picture 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks, there were some people from New Zealand on our ship, quite nice I might add.


Oh, NZ'ers get around the globe! It seems to be built into the genes, now. Once upon a time people only traveled if in the Forces.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


They are both so handsome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are both so handsome!


I agree!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

The house is very quiet at the moment so I must be home alone just now. I'm joining the set-in sleeves and the side seams on a sweater I inherited form a guild member who passed away several months ago. It will be donated to a Relay for Life teams craft booth at the May Relay.

Sun is still shining and the day is warming to the mid-50s F. It's lovely at my north window.

Think I need some sustenance shortly.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The house is very quiet at the moment so I must be home alone just now. I'm joining the set-in sleeves and the side seams on a sweater I inherited form a guild member who passed away several months ago. It will be donated to a Relay for Life teams craft booth at the May Relay.
> 
> Sun is still shining and the day is warming to the mid-50s F. It's lovely at my north window.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your day! And your repast!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the recipes and opening Sam. Also the summaries ladies. 
A quiet day here recovering from our shopping spree still. My prayers for all in need. Best wishes to all celebrating.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. Hope you have a lovely day for church.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie. Hope you have a lovely day for church.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It is quite good, presently, but showers are forecast- that is Autumn!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Caught up at last! What is it with Google chrome that makes it take a rest every weekend?? It's been off for another 24 hours again! Anyway, rant over. 
Many thanks for a great opening once again Sam and thanks for the summaries Kate and Margaret. Kate, I hope you enjoy your ball, your dress sounds deLIGHTful! 
Gwen, your DD and GS look so alike and make a handsome pair.
Grannypeg, enjoy your son's wedding - sounds like a long drive. I hope DH's surgery goes well and he is soon on the road to recovery. 
Patocenizo, your trip sounds wonderful. I'm not sure that South America is somewhere I will ever get to see so it's good to see your pictures. Thank you for sharing them with us.
After a long dry spell here the weather is about to change. Rain over night (just starting now) and then a very unsettled week with fairly low temperatures. We've been too spoilt recently. Looks like a wet London Marathon and a wet walk tomorrow for me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful pictures, sounds like you have had an amazing vacation.



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! Wow some of those recipes sound delicious!!! I have been out of the country for 40 days and while away had troubles with the Internet so much of what I could get was not too clear etc., But...I am home, sweet home and loving it. What to my surprise I open my Ravlery page and did some snooping around and have found out that my favorite Designer has a Buy One, Get One Free Pattern Sale going on!!! Yay!!! Just waiting for me, I am one that loves shawls and Dee O'Keefe has great patterns so what more could I have asked for when I got home.
> DH and I were in South America doing 8 days on land and 32 on a cruise. We had some very interesting experiences one of which was Iguazu Falls, they are indeed spectacular and the awesome find ( since 1991) in northern Peru of archeological sites that are still being excavated. Another great experience was the Falkland Islands and all those penguins...oh my gosh!! are they a noisy bunch but oh so adorable! Yes, we did circumnavigate...that was quite interesting with the rough seas and all of us in our cabins praying not to get seasick. Again, I am glad to be home as 40 days is a bit long for vacation but the experience was phenomenal.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


Lovely photo , great looking guys!

Hope you had a fun night out & didn't cause too many power surges :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


Wow! What a handsome pair!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you know that tomorrow is National Pretzel Day? Celebrate the day and make one of these. --- sam

Pretzel-Wrapped Hot Dogs

18 servings

Ingredients

12 oz lukewarm beer 
1 Tbs white sugar 
2 tsp kosher salt 
1 package active dry yeast 
4 1/2 C bread flour 
1/4 C melted butter 
1 large egg yolk 
1 Tbs water 
10 C water 
2/3 C baking soda 
1/4 C kosher salt  
18 hot dogs

Directions

Heat beer in saucepan on low until it reaches 110º.

Combine warmed beer, sugar, and 2 teaspoons of kosher salt in a bowl, sprinkle yeast on top, and let stand for 5 minutes until yeast softens and starts to foam.

Place bread flour and butter together, add the yeast mixture, then mix together until solid yet elastic dough forms. Let rise for an hour.

Preheat oven to 450º.

Line 2 baking sheets with parchment paper.

Beat an egg yolk together with 1 tablespoon water in a bowl, then set aside.

In a large pot, stir baking soda into 10 cups water and bring to a boil.

Roll dough out on oiled surface into a large rectangle.
Cut the dough into 18 inch-wide strips and wrap each around a hot dog in a spiral, pinching the edges to seal them; the tips of the hot dogs should peek out of each end of the wrapped dough.

Drop 2 or 3 dough-wrapped hot dogs each into the boiling water for 30 seconds, then arrange all the hot dogs on the baking sheets. Brush each pretzel dog with the egg wash, and sprinkle salt over them.

Bake in the oven until golden brown, or for about 15 minutes.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/pretzel_wrapped_hot_dogs.htm

Homemade Pretzels

2 servings

Ingredients

1 Package Active Dry Yeast 
1½ Cups Warm Water (110 degrees) 
1 Tsp. Salt 
1 Tsp. Sugar 
4 Cups All-purpose Flour 
2 Eggs 
2 Tbs. Water 
Coarse Salt

Directions

In a large mixing bowl, stir and dissolve yeast in warm water.

Add in salt, sugar, and 2 cups of the flour and stir. 
Blend until smooth.

On a lightly floured surface, turn dough and knead until smooth and elastic for about 5 minutes.

Divide dough into 3-ounce pieces and roll into a ball.

Leave for about 10 minutes to rest.

Roll dough into strings and twist pieces towards the middle.

Attach ends of the dough in a pretzel shape.

Place pretzels on a baking sheet and leave until dough is twice it's size.

In a bowl, put the eggs and water together.

Brush egg mixture on top of the pretzels.

Sprinkle coarse salt on top.

Bake at 400 degrees for 10-12 minutes or until golden brown.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/homemade_pretzels.htm

Spinach Feta Stuffed Soft Pretzels

12 pretzels

Ingredients

1 1/2 C. warm water (110 degrees) 
1 Tbs. plus 1 tsp. sugar, divided 
1 Tbs. active dry yeast 
4 1/2 C. all purpose flour, divided 
1 tsp. kosher salt 
1/2 tsp. table salt 
1 Tbs. vegetable oil 
1/2 C. baking soda 
4 C. hot water 
1 C. creamed spinach (prepared according to directions if frozen) 
red pepper flakes (optional) 
3/4 C. crumbled feta cheese 
3/4 to 1 C. shredded mozzarella cheese (or string cheese torn into strips) 
2 Tbs. butter, melted 
kosher or other large salt, to garnish

Directions

In a small bowl combine warm water, 1 teaspoon sugar, and yeast. Let stand for 10 minutes or until foamy.

Put 3 1/2 cups flour, 1 tablespoon sugar, 1 teaspoon kosher salt, and 1/2 teaspoon table salt in the bowl of your stand mixer. Mix with the paddle attachment for a few seconds.

Add vegetable oil and yeast mixture and just mix until moistened.

Switch to the dough hook and knead on medium speed until the dough is smooth and clears the sides of the bowl, about 5 minutes.

Add in the remaining cup of flour while dough is kneading.

When dough is done kneading, place in a large oiled bowl. Cover with plastic wrap and let it rise till doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Thirty minutes before you plan to bake, preheat the oven to 450 degrees.

Spray a baking sheet with non-stick spray or line with parchment paper.

Dissolve baking soda in hot water.

When dough has risen, turn it out onto a floured surface and divide into 12 equal pieces.

Roll each piece into a rope, roughly 1/2-inch diameter. Press the ropes flat, until about 2 inches across.

Mix red pepper flakes, if using, to taste, into the creamed spinach.

Spoon a 1/2-inch wide row of spinach mixture down the center. Sprinkle a small amount of mozzarella and feta cheese over the spinach. Roll up dough about the filling and pinch the edges shut. Shape into pretzels, gently pressing ends down to attach.

Carefully dip pretzels, one at a time, into the baking soda and water, then place pretzels on baking sheet.

Be gentle to avoid the filling breaking through. In fact, these are delicate enough that you might want to lower the pretzels into the water while in your hands instead of dipping.

Bake for 8 minutes, or until golden brown.

As soon as the pretzels come out of the oven, brush with melted butter and sprinkle with a little salt.

Let cool 5 minutes. Then enjoy right away or reheat leftovers later in a toaster oven, sandwich press, or even waffle iron

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/spinach_feta_stuffed_soft_pretzels.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would feel pretty good on a cold morning grannypeg - maybe you should consider making it for yourself. --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> Oh that is beautiful Julie - will leave that one up to you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can definitely tell that is your daughter gwen - lovely - handsome grandson. love the projects - will be anxious to see them finished. really like the shrug. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *Carol* sorry to hear you've been having stomach problems. Hope it clears up soon. I know your afghan is going to be gorgeous. I'm ashamed to say I haven't worked on mine in awhile but I have almost finished the shawl that I'm gifting so my time has been spent productively.
> 
> *Sam* You had asked what the yarn I posted on the last teaparty was going to be used for. Here is a download of the pictures of the pattern. Don't know how to post these except as a download (sorry).
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely melody - well done. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Meadow sweet summer dress by Marianna Mel
> 
> Hot off the needles
> 
> Night all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you come to the knit a palooza be sure to bring some nalysnyky - they sound very yummy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, lovely photo of you DD & GS.
> Melody, the dress Is very cute.
> 
> Sam, thanks so much for all the recipes. I have never had key lime pie, is there a difference between regular limes & key limes?
> I had not heard of Vereniki but looking at the recipe they are very like Perogies whick we eat often. I don't make my own but my DIL & her parents make them as well as Nalysnyky(sp?)which are a crepe filled with cottage cheese & in a cream sauce.the local ladies catering group even make them sometimes fr banquets with cabbage rolls.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is now translated in English. --- sam

http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/



Swedenme said:


> Julie there was a big discussion about this pattern a while back as the pattern then wasn't in English . Some of the clever knitters figured out how to do it . So if you need any tips it's worth while taking a look . I know I will if I ever get round to knitting it
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are definitely going to need a picture of the happy couple off to the ball. --- sam



KateB said:


> The weather's looking quite bright this morning although the forecast is rain later. We're going to a charity ball tonight which means getting dressed up (not my forte! :roll: ) so I bought a dress in Amsterdam, but as usual couldn't find one with sleeves....and I have reached the stage where I need my arms covered if I'm "dressed".....don't care too much when it's casual. So...ended up buying a chiffon jacket type thing, tried it on with the dress and the static would have blinded you!! :shock: I've now soaked the jacket in fabric conditioner and I've bought drier sheets to rub over the dress (hints courtesy of the wonderful internet!) but if you see any extra electrical activity in the northern sky tonight, it may not be the Northern Lights it could be me! :roll:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes Bonnie, we did.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Beautiful pictures, sounds like you have had an amazing vacation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great bracelet - love the "portraits". --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I am here- Mum was not feeling well this afternoon so she has not come-is feeling better but not sure whether she will go home ar stay with my sister tonight. And David went to take Maryanne's things to her- and rang a short while ago to say he was taking a lass home. So no idea what he is up too-someone in strife who has stopped to help from a later phone call. Understand why he did it, but all the same worried about him going off alone with a young female. Wish he had come to get me. Means I am here alone and won't be off to buy yarn tomorrow either. May as well waitiuntil Mum can come with me as she is buying me something.
> My niece returns tomorrow- is due in about 7am!
> HAd a good family time. Must show you my newest portraits- bymy great-nephews (4 &5).
> Doggies lost- and played badly.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

school attendance has been steady - fear is a great motivator. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... wow another week already.! Thanks Sam for starting us off again. I am glad to hear that you are starting to see some sunshine. I know how much you hate the cold.
> We are forecast to have 14c and rain tomorrow :shock: Yuck, but I guess we are in Autumn and on our way to Winter.
> 
> How is the school attendance lately?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a fabulous trip pat - I think the circumnavigating would have been a blast - would have loved to be outside while the ship was rounding the tip of south America. definitely a dream trip. hope you have lots of pictures to share. glad you are home safe and sound. good picture of you and dh. ---sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! Wow some of those recipes sound delicious!!! I have been out of the country for 40 days and while away had troubles with the Internet so much of what I could get was not too clear etc., But...I am home, sweet home and loving it. What to my surprise I open my Ravlery page and did some snooping around and have found out that my favorite Designer has a Buy One, Get One Free Pattern Sale going on!!! Yay!!! Just waiting for me, I am one that loves shawls and Dee O'Keefe has great patterns so what more could I have asked for when I got home.
> DH and I were in South America doing 8 days on land and 32 on a cruise. We had some very interesting experiences one of which was Iguazu Falls, they are indeed spectacular and the awesome find ( since 1991) in northern Peru of archeological sites that are still being excavated. Another great experience was the Falkland Islands and all those penguins...oh my gosh!! are they a noisy bunch but oh so adorable! Yes, we did circumnavigate...that was quite interesting with the rough seas and all of us in our cabins praying not to get seasick. Again, I am glad to be home as 40 days is a bit long for vacation but the experience was phenomenal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture kate - thanks. --- sam



KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is everyone - a whole page to myself? --- sam

I was thinking about those puffy squares - some time ago someone was knitting an afghad - little squares that she put a little stuffing in before closing - she was knitting two at a time so had top and bottom done at the same time. somewhere there was also a quilt made the same way. does anyone remember it?


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just dropping in to save my place. I have let the day slip away from me and want to knit some more on my socks. I broke not one but two of my Chiagoo bamboo size one ML needles with the 40" cord, so I had ordered two of the Chiagoo red lace in the 40" cord. They came in so I can work on getting all my sock projects finished and then will post them. Finally, I have licked my fitting problem.
I have been pretty lazy with this leg. Jim is going to throw me away if I don't do better. HA HA.
May have to go stay with baby daughter Kelsey for a few days. Her back/leg pain have really got her down. I am afraid she is facing a lot with her back. All three of my girls have back problems. I so worry about them having to go down the back road I have traveled.
Off for now. Promise I will check in and catch up tomorrow. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Betty, I can't imagine anyone who has you in their life (and for this long)who would be foolish enough to throw you away. . . .ever.

Hugs and grins,

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is everyone - a whole page to myself? --- sam
> 
> I was thinking about those puffy squares - some time ago someone was knitting an afghad - little squares that she put a little stuffing in before closing - she was knitting two at a time so had top and bottom done at the same time. somewhere there was also a quilt made the same way. does anyone remember it?


No, you're not alone here, Sam. I'm seaming up the short-sleeved sweater (woman's) for the Relay for Life craft booth. The Relay will be held about Mother's Day weekend, I think.

Rookie was making the little puffs for a blanket or afghan of some kind. I think it's called the ''beekeeper's'' afghan.

Ohio Joy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Another week almost over with. Where has the month gone? Almost missed my youngest DGS's birthday which is tomorrow. Called to wish him a happy one. His party was today. Told him I would send his card tomorrow. Thought I had another week.

Will be home next weekend for my oldest DGD's college graduation. She'll have her BS (BA?) In Social Work. That's on Sunday. Monday is Lila's follow up vet appt. Hoping I can get her shots that are due in May done, too.

Great recipes and pics posted. Love the travel ones. My hearing impaired DGD is going to Peru in August with a group to see how the HI deal with it there. Can't say I'd let my 16 yo go without me.

Finished the sock I had on DPNs. Just did the last three inches on them to try. Had hoped to buy a 12" #1 circ today but she only had a 0. Went to a LYS in Murfreesboro. Ended up with two balls of yarn with free shawl patterns, some notions, and the Susan Bates digital row counter. Then asked her if she knew where I could find an Amish swift. She had one for sale plus ball winders. So I bought my mother's day gifts for me. 
Have been wanted them for a while now. Had enough on a rewards card from work for all of it.

Kate, does Luke like to wear clothes? My DGGS, who is almost three, still likes to be semi naked. Seems like most of his pics are like that.

Traveling wishes and prayers for upcoming surgeries to all who need them.

Betty, I have nine of the squares put together with the border being worked on. I did deviate from the pattern some but am trying to use what they wanted. I'll post a pic when finished.

Take care all,

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great picturel definitely has his dad's eyes.


KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

THAT is good news. Hope it continues that way from now on. 


thewren said:


> school attendance has been steady - fear is a great motivator. --- sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oh what school way to celebrate pretzel day &#128077;&#128077;&#128525;&#128525; I remember making pretzels with the teens when they were little nearly every day.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Tanks Sam, always glad to be home with good memories. We were not too far from where the volcano is presently erupting in southern Chile. Thankfully it waited until after we had left.


thewren said:


> what a fabulous trip pat - I think the circumnavigating would have been a blast - would have loved to be outside while the ship was rounding the tip of south America. definitely a dream trip. hope you have lots of pictures to share. glad you are home safe and sound. good picture of you and dh. ---sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fierce winds. Spent day in bed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Kate, does Luke like to wear clothes? My DGGS, who is almost three, still likes to be semi naked. Seems like most of his pics are like that.
> Kathy


Yes he's quite happy in his clothes, in fact is very patient about getting dressed, unlike his father who fought me all the way!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> when you come to the knit a palooza be sure to bring some nalysnyky - they sound very yummy. --- sam


Maybe one of these years I'll get there but not this year as we are going to Sturgis & won't be back by then. 
I'm not are the Nalysnyky would travel very well but if someone wants to try them I could scare up a recipe. They are sort of an acquired taste, seems like not everyone likes them but among our Ukrainian neighbors they are very popular.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is now translated in English. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/


Did someone translate that or Googe translate? Seems a weird wording.

That is s pretty, I've bookmarked it to do sometime.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, good to hear school attendance is going well.
Patocinzio, good that you missed the erupting volcano, that could have really spoiled the vacation. The pictures on the news are quite awe inspiring but thank goodness we are far away. Must be frightening for those nearby, it said on the news the ash is 2 ft deep in places. I remember everything here being covered with dust when Mount St. Helens erupted but it wasn't too thick.

I've spent my day in the kitchen, made 10 pies, 5 apple & 5 Saskatoon & 5 shells, I freeze them uncooked & bring out as needed. I had only 1 left in the freezer & like to keep some. Then I dd 3 jelly tools this afternoon, 1 lemon cream to eat now as it doesn't freeze & 2 rasberry cream for the freezer. Soon I will be busy outside (I hope we are under a snowfall warning but I think it's going to go south of us, we seem to just be getting clouds & crazy wind) & won't want to bake.

I have a question for our Master gardener or anyone who s a Dahlia expert. I've got my dahlias in pots & they were doing so well but suddenly the leaves are drooping & one has even rotted off just above the ground. At first. Thought it was Damp-off & treated for that but no improvement. I talked to a friend today & she thinks it's a fungus &I Will have to throw them out, not happy about that.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a question for our Master gardener or anyone who s a Dahlia expert. I've got my dahlias in pots & they were doing so well but suddenly the leaves are drooping & one has even rotted off just above the ground. At first. Thought it was Damp-off & treated for that but no improvement. I talked to a friend today & she thinks it's a fungus &I Will have to throw them out, not happy about that.


I'm certainly no expert on dahlias or any other plants but . . . if you Google dahlia diseases or some such reference, Bonnie, you can find a wide variety of links to problems and caring for them. I just did.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10 pm and I have just caught up now. I started another of the little dresses last night and I am about half finished already. I worked on it at work during lunch break.

Love all the photos from travel pics to grandsons. 

Off to bed. Night all. Work 12 noon to 530 pm tomorrow then off work on Monday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he would be a foolish man indeed to allow a woman like you to get away. he would then realize just how good he had had it. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Just dropping in to save my place. I have let the day slip away from me and want to knit some more on my socks. I broke not one but two of my Chiagoo bamboo size one ML needles with the 40" cord, so I had ordered two of the Chiagoo red lace in the 40" cord. They came in so I can work on getting all my sock projects finished and then will post them. Finally, I have licked my fitting problem.
> I have been pretty lazy with this leg. Jim is going to throw me away if I don't do better. HA HA.
> May have to go stay with baby daughter Kelsey for a few days. Her back/leg pain have really got her down. I am afraid she is facing a lot with her back. All three of my girls have back problems. I so worry about them having to go down the back road I have traveled.
> Off for now. Promise I will check in and catch up tomorrow. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I knew someone was - there is also a knitting pattern for the same thing. will need to look for it. --- sam



jheiens said:


> No, you're not alone here, Sam. I'm seaming up the short-sleeved sweater (woman's) for the Relay for Life craft booth. The Relay will be held about Mother's Day weekend, I think.
> 
> Rookie was making the little puffs for a blanket or afghan of some kind. I think it's called the ''beekeeper's'' afghan.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you Kathy - sounds like you had a good time in the lys. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Another week almost over with. Where has the month gone? Almost missed my youngest DGS's birthday which is tomorrow. Called to wish him a happy one. His party was today. Told him I would send his card tomorrow. Thought I had another week.
> 
> Will be home next weekend for my oldest DGD's college graduation. She'll have her BS (BA?) In Social Work. That's on Sunday. Monday is Lila's follow up vet appt. Hoping I can get her shots that are due in May done, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but how exciting that would have been - just think what great pictures you would have had to share - plus the bragging rights. --- sam



patocenizo said:


> Tanks Sam, always glad to be home with good memories. We were not too far from where the volcano is presently erupting in southern Chile. Thankfully it waited until after we had left.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm certainly no expert on dahlias or any other plants but . . . if you Google dahlia diseases or some such reference, Bonnie, you can find a wide variety of links to problems and caring for them. I just did.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I did google & think I will have to throw them out based on what I read. I was hoping maybe someone had an old "folk" remedy that I could try.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> he would be a foolish man indeed to allow a woman like you to get away. he would then realize just how good he had had it. --- sam


Re:Betty. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did someone translate that or Googe translate? Seems a weird wording.
> 
> That is s pretty, I've bookmarked it to do sometime.


Definitely been translated by Google I think and there are problems in it according to the conversation over on main but some of them figured it out . I don't know if the actual translation has been updated 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


What a great photo of the two of them.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> did you know that tomorrow is National Pretzel Day? Celebrate the day and make one of these. --- sam


Sam, not a fan of Pretzels after breaking a tooth in half eating a soft one. I do hope others will try though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> school attendance has been steady - fear is a great motivator. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Rookie was making the little puffs for a blanket or afghan of some kind. I think it's called the ''beekeeper's'' afghan.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, you may have nailed it, found a beekeeper afghan on pininterest which had been done with little squares.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Now to introduce some somberness, I sincerely hope no ktpers have family in or near Nepal at the moment. The region was hit with a massive, deadly and devestating earthquake with aftershocks still occurring almost as strong. 

Devestating with high loss of life, human and animal but also because of the loss of buildings that were centuries old. All these losses can never be replaced. some say building can be replaced but they will not be the same. Some of the details will now be lost for all time.

I am praying the angels can ease the pain and suffering that is occurring from this.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Now to introduce some somberness, I sincerely hope no ktpers have family in or near Nepal at the moment. The region was hit with a massive, deadly and devestating earthquake with aftershocks still occurring almost as strong.
> 
> Devestating with high loss of life, human and animal but also because of the loss of buildings that were centuries old. All these losses can never be replaced. some say building can be replaced but they will not be the same. Some of the details will now be lost for all time.
> 
> I am praying the angels can ease the pain and suffering that is occurring from this.


Just awful, over 2000 people killed which will likely rise. A couple of hundred Australians unaccounted for also. Tragic.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> No, you're not alone here, Sam. I'm seaming up the short-sleeved sweater (woman's) for the Relay for Life craft booth. The Relay will be held about Mother's Day weekend, I think.
> 
> Rookie was making the little puffs for a blanket or afghan of some kind. I think it's called the ''beekeeper's'' afghan.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I found the 'beekeeper's quilt' on Ravelry. That looks like a more sophisticated version of what I thought we might have: it is hexagons, knitted in the round, rather than simple squares, but we may be getting close! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Joy, you may have nailed it, found a beekeeper afghan on pininterest which had been done with little squares.


Thanks! I have never looked at Pinterest, but I will give it a try! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I found the 'beekeeper's quilt' on Ravelry. That looks like a more sophisticated version of what I thought we might have: it is hexagons, knitted in the round, rather than simple squares, but we may be getting close! :thumbup:


The Beekeepers Quilt was what it reminded me of as well. An dno reason why they would have to be hexagons (mind you would need a different name as squares don't suit bees well!). Wonder if Valerie ever knitted a BeeKeepers Quilt?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> The Beekeepers Quilt was what it reminded me of as well. An dno reason why they would have to be hexagons (mind you would need a different name as squares don't suit bees well!). Wonder if Valerie ever knitted a BeeKeepers Quilt?


I googled beekeepers quilt, and amongst the images that came up was one done with squares instead of hexagons. This one is on pin interest.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I found the 'beekeeper's quilt' on Ravelry. That looks like a more sophisticated version of what I thought we might have: it is hexagons, knitted in the round, rather than simple squares, but we may be getting close! :thumbup:


I believe that is what Rookie was working on a while back. With all the pieces needed, I'm sure she's far from finished with it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Bonnie 7591 - The problem with your dahlias maybe "root rot" That can come from too much water or not a good storage over the winter. Dahlias bulbs are usually dug up for the winter and stored in cool,dry place. I placed mine in hay and covered in dirt. Brought to life in the sun and when I saw "eyes" starting I planted in the ground. Dig up your sick ones and lay out to dry, perhaps that will help, also then you can see the root system and see if there is any life on just decayed roots and stem of plant. Not an expert by ant means, just had several dinner plate size and others when I lived in West Virginia, had to leave them behind. Don't know if the new owners worked outside or now, hopefully so, I had a small green house and potting shed, also square yard garden boxes. Keep me posted, would like to follow this through to bloom, hopefully. More later...VA Sharon


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> The weather's looking quite bright this morning although the forecast is rain later. We're going to a charity ball tonight which means getting dressed up (not my forte! :roll: ) so I bought a dress in Amsterdam, but as usual couldn't find one with sleeves....and I have reached the stage where I need my arms covered if I'm "dressed".....don't care too much when it's casual. So...ended up buying a chiffon jacket type thing, tried it on with the dress and the static would have blinded you!! :shock: I've now soaked the jacket in fabric conditioner and I've bought drier sheets to rub over the dress (hints courtesy of the wonderful internet!) but if you see any extra electrical activity in the northern sky tonight, it may not be the Northern Lights it could be me! :roll:


Hope you enjoyed the ball last night and that you weren't electrified. We used to go to a Children's Foundation ball every fall and really enjoyed it. Miss it now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!
> DH and I were in South America doing 8 days on land and 32 on a cruise. We had some very interesting experiences one of which was Iguazu Falls, they are indeed spectacular and the awesome find ( since 1991) in northern Peru of archeological sites that are still being excavated.


What a fabulous trip you had! I love to cruise but I don't think I could handle one that long. Thanks for posting the pictures. Nice one of you and your DH.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the wealth of recipes. I briefly skimmed them but will go back later to read them. Kate thanks for the summary. I don't know if any of you are interested in the immune-building bone broth that has become so popular. I understand that a glass of it sells for $15. I made both beef and chicken and I think it's quite good. If any of you are interested, I will get the web site for the recipes and post it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Peggy & Margaret. She started young; has 5 kids. She is 35; will be 36 in Sept. She is the DD that remarried this past October. She's a pretty special young woman; strong & intelligent. Of course I am a little biased. lol


That's quite a family. I'm sure you're very proud of her and the kids.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


What a lovely picture of your son and Luke. Both look so happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hot dog pretzel - wow, what a lot of salt but I haven't had a hot dog in ages and my mouth is watering. Not sure I could handle 18 though :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is now translated in English. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ladylifehacks.com/beautiful-knit-scarf-free-pattern/


That is a lovely scarf. Another one for my "to-do" list.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> . I broke not one but two of my Chiagoo bamboo size one ML needles with the 40" cord, so I had ordered two of the Chiagoo red lace in the 40" cord.
> I have been pretty lazy with this leg. Jim is going to throw me away if I don't do better. HA HA.
> May have to go stay with baby daughter Kelsey for a few days. Her back/leg pain have really got her down. I am afraid she is facing a lot with her back. All three of my girls have back problems. I so worry about them having to go down the back road I have traveled.
> Off for now. Promise I will check in and catch up tomorrow. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


You must be knitting up a storm to keep breaking your needles. What are you making that's making them red hot? Sorry to hear that your daughter is having back problems. Not much fun, I know from experience. I hope you are continuing to improve.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Now to introduce some somberness, I sincerely hope no ktpers have family in or near Nepal at the moment. The region was hit with a massive, deadly and devestating earthquake with aftershocks still occurring almost as strong.
> 
> Devestating with high loss of life, human and animal but also because of the loss of buildings that were centuries old. All these losses can never be replaced. some say building can be replaced but they will not be the same. Some of the details will now be lost for all time.
> 
> I am praying the angels can ease the pain and suffering that is occurring from this.


It truly was a devastating earthquake. I saw a documentary a few months ago about the area and how dangerous even a smaller quake would be. In the capital city, there were so many flimsy buildings that people were living in that wouldn't have even survived a strong wind storm let alone an earthquake. 
Will keep all of the survivors in my prayers.
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> S
> 
> I've spent my day in the kitchen, made 10 pies, 5 apple & 5 Saskatoon & 5 shells, I freeze them uncooked & bring out as needed. I had only 1 left in the freezer & like to keep some. Then I dd 3 jelly tools this afternoon, 1 lemon cream to eat now as it doesn't freeze & 2 rasberry cream for the freezer.
> I have a question for our Master gardener or anyone who s a Dahlia expert. I've got my dahlias in pots & they were doing so well but suddenly the leaves are drooping & one has even rotted off just above the ground. At first. Thought it was Damp-off & treated for that but no improvement. I talked to a friend today & she thinks it's a fungus &I Will have to throw them out, not happy about that.


Your pies sound so good. I've never seen Saskatoon berries around here and you would think with the way we get fruits from all over the world that we might get those berries here. We're not that far from you. Or are they that scarce?

I love dahlias but can't answer your question. I only ever planted them outside after the last frost. Unfortunately, we had lots of earwigs and they loved the eat my dahlias. I finally gave up. They won the war. :XD:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10 pm and I have just caught up now. I started another of the little dresses last night and I am about half finished already. I worked on it at work during lunch break.
> 
> Love all the photos from travel pics to grandsons.
> 
> Off to bed. Night all. Work 12 noon to 530 pm tomorrow then off work on Monday


Mel, you must spend every spare minute turning out those beautiful little dresses. You must be exhausted working, caring for your guys and knitting too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I did google & think I will have to throw them out based on what I read. I was hoping maybe someone had an old "folk" remedy that I could try.


If you have any left, you could try sprinkling the rhizomes with a fungicide before planting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just awful, over 2000 people killed which will likely rise. A couple of hundred Australians unaccounted for also. Tragic.


Very tragic.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Morning everyone 9 am here and friends we haven't seen in months are due to arrive around 10am. I get to visit for a bit before I have to run to work.

Going to spend some time looking through some of the unpacked boxes on Monday to see if I can find mine and Greg's resumes. I might just get a 2nd job AGAIN. 

Got to go for now. Check in later


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, all - ready for church - will be leaving soon - Sunday school, church and a quarterly meeting (ugh). When we get home I'm hoping to rake out the last of my flower beds. I wanted to do it yesterday, but it was a little too windy - I don't think my neighbor would have appreciated all my debris blowing into her yard!!

Love all the pictures - and thank you to Sam for all the yummy recipes and the ladies for the summaries. Hugs, Paula


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Yeah, the wind has stopped.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! Wow some of those recipes sound delicious!!! I have been out of the country for 40 days and while away had troubles with the Internet so much of what I could get was not too clear etc., But...I am home, sweet home and loving it. What to my surprise I open my Ravlery page and did some snooping around and have found out that my favorite Designer has a Buy One, Get One Free Pattern Sale going on!!! Yay!!! Just waiting for me, I am one that loves shawls and Dee O'Keefe has great patterns so what more could I have asked for when I got home.
> DH and I were in South America doing 8 days on land and 32 on a cruise. We had some very interesting experiences one of which was Iguazu Falls, they are indeed spectacular and the awesome find ( since 1991) in northern Peru of archeological sites that are still being excavated. Another great experience was the Falkland Islands and all those penguins...oh my gosh!! are they a noisy bunch but oh so adorable! Yes, we did circumnavigate...that was quite interesting with the rough seas and all of us in our cabins praying not to get seasick. Again, I am glad to be home as 40 days is a bit long for vacation but the experience was phenomenal.


Welcome back. What a phenomenal trip. The pictures are great.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


beautiful picture.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DS has just posted this pic of himself and Luke on Facebook. I think you can see the likeness?..although the wee one has his mummy's mouth.


beautiful picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone 9 am here and friends we haven't seen in months are due to arrive around 10am. I get to visit for a bit before I have to run to work.
> 
> Going to spend some time looking through some of the unpacked boxes on Monday to see if I can find mine and Greg's resumes. I might just get a 2nd job AGAIN.
> 
> Got to go for now. Check in later


Mel, you take care of yourself. We worry about you, and personally I think you are working hard enough already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Current progress on the shrug- not yet halfway up the ribbing- needs to be 7 1/2 inches.


The first one, the blue one is going to Utah in a week's time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your pies sound so good. I've never seen Saskatoon berries around here and you would think with the way we get fruits from all over the world that we might get those berries here. We're not that far from you. Or are they that scarce?
> 
> I love dahlias but can't answer your question. I only ever planted them outside after the last frost. Unfortunately, we had lots of earwigs and they loved the eat my dahlias. I finally gave up. They won the war. :XD:


It is only in very recent years any Saskatoons have been grown commercially, & those don't have near the flavor of the wild ones I pick around the farm. Maybe as more are commercially grown you will see them. I use them for anything you would put blueberries in.

My mom used to grow many dahlias but only planted outdoors so the blooms were late. Now people start them indoors so we have earlier blooms.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I bought a bag of roots at Costco, I didn't need 15 but that was the only dinner plate ones they had. I don't think I have overwatered but the leaves have started wilting & one rotted off. I have not grown many of them but my mom used to grow a whole row around the yard & I love them.I called q friend who works in a greenhouse & she thinks it may be Leaf-wilt & if so I cannt salvage them. Maybe I will try the suggestion of digging them out & cutting them off then sprinkle with fungicide & replant. Or maybe I will just ditch them & start over. Good grief!



vabchnonnie said:


> Bonnie 7591 - The problem with your dahlias maybe "root rot" That can come from too much water or not a good storage over the winter. Dahlias bulbs are usually dug up for the winter and stored in cool,dry place. I placed mine in hay and covered in dirt. Brought to life in the sun and when I saw "eyes" starting I planted in the ground. Dig up your sick ones and lay out to dry, perhaps that will help, also then you can see the root system and see if there is any life on just decayed roots and stem of plant. Not an expert by ant means, just had several dinner plate size and others when I lived in West Virginia, had to leave them behind. Don't know if the new owners worked outside or now, hopefully so, I had a small green house and potting shed, also square yard garden boxes. Keep me posted, would like to follow this through to bloom, hopefully. More later...VA Sharon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We saw on the news about the earthquake, what a mess & they are having trouble getting help in to them. 
Earthquakes, volcanos,& tsunamis I'll take my cold prairie winters anytime. 
They cause such devastation & loss of life. Terrible.


Julie, your shrug is coming along great.

Melody, don't you already work fulltime hours? When you haven't been feeling well will you be able to work more without causing yourself problems? Couldn't you go to social services & get some help rather than trying to work 2 jobs?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We saw on the news about the earthquake, what a mess & they are having trouble getting help in to them.
> Earthquakes, volcanos,& tsunamis I'll take my cold prairie winters anytime.
> They cause such devastation & loss of life. Terrible.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie!
regards volcanoes earthquakes and tsunamis, I don't have the option, here, they are part of our life- and I think I would find the Prairie winter a real shock!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Current progress on the shrug- not yet halfway up the ribbing- needs to be 7 1/2 inches.
> 
> The first one, the blue one is going to Utah in a week's time.


Coming along very nicely, love the colour too. I much prefer the longer cuffs they seem to be much more comfortable, I think.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sonja these are the dresses I have started. The green one is the one started before my holidays. The little purple one is for DJ's dolly, I guessed at the size while at the airport and on the plane. The grey purple verigated I started when I got home. I should really get them all finished. :mrgreen: :XD: I will need to add a bit more on the straps for the dolls dress. I used sock yarn and size 1 needles.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mel, you take care of yourself. We worry about you, and personally I think you are working hard enough already.


I completely agree with Julie. You do work too hard, take care of yourself. Sending you hugs


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just doing a quick catch up from yesterday and today. I don't have time to comment on much as I worked 8 hours this morning and now off to work for another 3 hours and then home to see what laundry I can get going. I worked 71 hours this week so I read when I can and knit when I can. These next 2 weeks should be a bit easier on me. I suspect we won't work all of next weekend and then I will have a day and a half off for Matthew's art competition. I know we should get a break for Memorial day weekend as well. I have requested vacation time in July and August which will give me a break as well. Speaking of August, I still need to register for KAP and get my hotel reservation called in as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Current progress on the shrug- not yet halfway up the ribbing- needs to be 7 1/2 inches.
> 
> The first one, the blue one is going to Utah in a week's time.


That's looking really nice Julie . Looks as if it is going to be nice and warm . Have you given the blue one away as a gift ? 
Sonja


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sonja these are the dresses I have started. The green one is the one started before my holidays. The little purple one is for DJ's dolly, I guessed at the size while at the airport and on the plane. The grey purple verigated I started when I got home. I should really get them all finished. :mrgreen: :XD: I will need to add a bit more on the straps for the dolls dress. I used sock yarn and size 1 needles.


Those all look great, Caren!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone 9 am here and friends we haven't seen in months are due to arrive around 10am. I get to visit for a bit before I have to run to work.
> 
> Going to spend some time looking through some of the unpacked boxes on Monday to see if I can find mine and Greg's resumes. I might just get a 2nd job AGAIN.
> 
> Got to go for now. Check in later


Take care Melody and I hope everything gets better ( money wise ) for you and your family soon

Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mel, you take care of yourself. We worry about you, and personally I think you are working hard enough already.


I totally agree. Please get as much rest as you can.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Sonja these are the dresses I have started. The green one is the one started before my holidays. The little purple one is for DJ's dolly, I guessed at the size while at the airport and on the plane. The grey purple verigated I started when I got home. I should really get them all finished. :mrgreen: :XD: I will need to add a bit more on the straps for the dolls dress. I used sock yarn and size 1 needles.


They are lovely Caren . I would have loved that little dress for my dolls when I was little . It would have saved me an early bedtime when I decided to cut mums cushion cover and make a dolls dress . The purple / grey yarn is gorgeous that is going to be a lovely dress
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Current progress on the shrug- not yet halfway up the ribbing- needs to be 7 1/2 inches.
> 
> The first one, the blue one is going to Utah in a week's time.


Looking good Julie! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sonja these are the dresses I have started. The green one is the one started before my holidays. The little purple one is for DJ's dolly, I guessed at the size while at the airport and on the plane. The grey purple verigated I started when I got home. I should really get them all finished. :mrgreen: :XD: I will need to add a bit more on the straps for the dolls dress. I used sock yarn and size 1 needles.


I like these too Caren, especially the purples. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well the Ball went okay and I didn't light up the room! The fabric softener, drier sheets and two safety pins in the seams (all tricks gleaned from good old Google :thumbup: ) worked and I remained static free! Had a lazy day today after yesterday's late night and in preparation for Luke duty tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Coming along very nicely, love the colour too. I much prefer the longer cuffs they seem to be much more comfortable, I think.


Thanks, Caren! I am in favour of a 7/8th sleeve myself- I like to be able to do the dishes without the sleeve getting wet, either that or one that will stay up when pushed or folded back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sonja these are the dresses I have started. The green one is the one started before my holidays. The little purple one is for DJ's dolly, I guessed at the size while at the airport and on the plane. The grey purple verigated I started when I got home. I should really get them all finished. :mrgreen: :XD: I will need to add a bit more on the straps for the dolls dress. I used sock yarn and size 1 needles.


Good thing it was a small project, if it was me knitting it I think I would give up on size ones!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just checking in quicly before I take a rest. I've spent several hours working in the yard. Put up one of the trellises for the toatoes & cucumbers. Also cut back some shrubbry that I actually want cut down totally and cleared some of the overgrown jasmine. Drag a metal garden arch from one part of the yard to another and have almost gotten it instaled in it's new location. It will frame one of the gates into my garden area where the raised beds are. I'm not quite tall enough to get the jasmine in place across the top of it so will need to get DH to help me there. I pestered him enough tody so that he at least started pressure washing the house. One short end done but still LOTS to do. I'm whipped right now; may try to get a bit more done later but back and legs about give out for now. Don't want to over do it. This coming week is a medical week for us; dog to vet Mon., me to rheumatologist Tues., going to try and get in on Wed. for my physical, and Thurs. DH to the dentist and for me a home health PA visit sometime between 8 a.m. and 1pm. Whew.....busy, busy, busy. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's looking really nice Julie . Looks as if it is going to be nice and warm . Have you given the blue one away as a gift ?
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja! It is 100% wool, which I prefer- find it breathes better, and being worsted weight, should be nice and warm.
Yes the blue one has been gifted, to a very pleased young lady, it cost only $12 in yarn, so I'm not begrudging it- you can never make up for the time it takes- except at 'slave' rates!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking good Julie! :thumbup:


Thanks, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well the Ball went okay and I didn't light up the room! The fabric softener, drier sheets and two safety pins in the seams (all tricks gleaned from good old Google :thumbup: ) worked and I remained static free! Had a lazy day today after yesterday's late night and in preparation for Luke duty tomorrow!


So glad for you!- never heard of the safety pins before!
Have a lovely Luke day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in keeping with national pretzel day - which is today - here is dessert for tonight. --- sam --- and it's nobake.

CHOCOLATE MOUSSE PIE WITH PRETZEL CRUST by Cheeky Kitchen

This decadent no-bake chocolate mousse pie is piled into a crust of crushed pretzels and topped with fresh whipped cream. A drizzle of salted caramel finishes off this simply splendid dessert.

Servings 8

INGREDIENTS

2 cups pretzels, crushed 
3/4 cup butter, melted 
1/2 cup sugar 
3 1/2 cups heavy whipping cream 
1/2 cup powdered sugar 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
2 cups dark chocolate chips 
1/2 cup caramel sauce 
1 tablespoon sea salt flakes 
Pretzel sticks (whole) for garnish, if desired

DIRECTIONS

Spray a standard-sized pie pan with nonstick baking spray. Set aside.

In a small bowl, mix together crushed pretzels, melted butter, and sugar until well combined. Press mixture into the prepared pie pan, then place pan in freezer to chill for 10 minutes.

In a stand mixer fitted with the whisk attachment, beat whipping cream until soft peaks form.

Add powdered sugar and vanilla to the cream, whip until combined, then spoon 2 cups of the whipped cream into a small bowl, set aside.

In a medium microwave-safe bowl, melt the dark chocolate chips until smooth.

Allow to cool slightly, until the melted chocolate is cool to the touch, then slowly add it to the remaining whipping cream, mixing it slowly with the stand mixer until smooth and fluffy.

Spoon chocolate mousse mixture into the pretzel pie crust. Top with remaining whipped cream.

Refrigerate until mousse sets up. Serve slices of pie drizzled with caramel sauce and a sprinkling of sea salt.

Add whole pretzel sticks, too, if desired.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/chocolate-mousse-pie-with-pretzel-crust


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would be wary also. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Sam, not a fan of Pretzels after breaking a tooth in half eating a soft one. I do hope others will try though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is what it was called. good job busyworkerbee --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Joy, you may have nailed it, found a beekeeper afghan on pininterest which had been done with little squares.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I saw it on the new - terrible. it is the outlaying villages I worry about the most - they are mostly cut off from help. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Now to introduce some somberness, I sincerely hope no ktpers have family in or near Nepal at the moment. The region was hit with a massive, deadly and devestating earthquake with aftershocks still occurring almost as strong.
> 
> Devestating with high loss of life, human and animal but also because of the loss of buildings that were centuries old. All these losses can never be replaced. some say building can be replaced but they will not be the same. Some of the details will now be lost for all time.
> 
> I am praying the angels can ease the pain and suffering that is occurring from this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think there will be some americans there also - so unfortunate. --- sam --- it caused a massive avalanche on mt. Everest - they think several teams are lost. ---- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just awful, over 2000 people killed which will likely rise. A couple of hundred Australians unaccounted for also. Tragic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that would be great budasha. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam, thanks for the wealth of recipes. I briefly skimmed them but will go back later to read them. Kate thanks for the summary. I don't know if any of you are interested in the immune-building bone broth that has become so popular. I understand that a glass of it sells for $15. I made both beef and chicken and I think it's quite good. If any of you are interested, I will get the web site for the recipes and post it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they would freeze well. --- sam



budasha said:


> Hot dog pretzel - wow, what a lot of salt but I haven't had a hot dog in ages and my mouth is watering. Not sure I could handle 18 though :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Take care Melody and I hope everything gets better ( money wise ) for you and your family soon
> 
> Sonja


I do, too, Melody!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great color Julie - looking good. should keep you warm this winter. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Current progress on the shrug- not yet halfway up the ribbing- needs to be 7 1/2 inches.
> 
> The first one, the blue one is going to Utah in a week's time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what were the safety pins for? --- sam



KateB said:


> Well the Ball went okay and I didn't light up the room! The fabric softener, drier sheets and two safety pins in the seams (all tricks gleaned from good old Google :thumbup: ) worked and I remained static free! Had a lazy day today after yesterday's late night and in preparation for Luke duty tomorrow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

14 Gluten Free Casserole Recipes Free eCookbook

14 Gluten Free Casserole Recipes Free eCookbook
Read more at http://www.faveglutenfreerecipes.com/Casserole-Recipes/Gluten-Free-Casserole-Recipes-eCookbook#8aS8I6063UXIPYBW.99

Free Healthy Recipe eCookbooks

http://www.favehealthyrecipes.com/Cake-Recipes/8-Healthy-Cake-Recipes-for-Any-Occasion-Free-eCookbook


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

A minister was completing a temperance sermon and with
great emphasis he said,

'If I had all the beer in the world,
I'd take it and pour it into the river.'

With even greater emphasis he said,

'And if I had all the wine in the world,
I'd take it and pour it into the river.'

And then finally, shaking his fist in the air, he said,

'And if I had all the whiskey in the world,
I'd take it and pour it into the river.'

Sermon complete, he sat down...

The song leader stood very cautiously and announced
With a smile, nearly laughing,

'For our closing song, let us sing Hymn 365,

'Shall We Gather at the River.'


Smile - life is too short not to!!



See you at the river!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a great color Julie - looking good. should keep you warm this winter. --- sam


That is the plan Sam!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Great start again, Sam, and good recipes!


~~~I agree! I'm getting hungry just reading! Loads of good ideas....thanks for the work you put into doing this every week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just had a chance to go through all Sam's recipes for this week- Microsoft word has gone seriously on the blink though- claims things are not there- when I know they are- and then throws the whole lot at me so fast it's like an old fashioned film animation with cards. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam asked me to post this one! From Ruthie in Glasgow:
*Born a Lutheran*

Each Friday night after work, Ole would fire up his barbeque on the shore of Arthurs Lake and cook a venison steak. All of Ole's neighbours were Catholic and they were forbidden from eating meat on a Friday.

The delicious aroma from the grilled venison steaks wafted over the neighbourhood and was causing such a problem for the Catholic faithful that they finally talked to their priest. The Priest came to visit Ole, and suggested that he become a Catholic.

After several classes and much study, Ole attended Mass... and as the priest sprinkled holy water over him, he said, "You were born a Lutheran and raised a Lutheran but now you are a Catholic"

Ole's neighbours were relieved, until Friday night arrived and the wonderful aroma of grilled venison filled the neighbourhood.
The Priest was called immediately by the neighbours and he rushed over to Ole's place clutching a rosary and prepared to scold him, but he stopped and watched in amazement.

There stood Ole, clutching a small bottle of holy water which he carefully sprinkled over the grilling meat and chanted: "You vuz born a deer, you vuz raised a deer, but now you is a rainbow trout."


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh man, Sam, one recipe sounded better than the last. (I must be hungry!) Thanks for your usual tasty start, and thank you to the summary queens; you really are amazing!


~~~"Summary Queens"...perfect name. Ditto from me, too...a great BIG THANK YOU!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Marking my spot. We are off to Ottawa tom our son's wedding in the morning. Will be quite a long day for us.
> 
> Then next Tuesday we will head for Ottawa overnight and Dave will have surgery on Wednesday.
> 
> May be MIA for a few days.


~~~Best wishes for the wedding...and even better wishes for the surgery. Keeping you in prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Those all look great, Caren!


Well thank you 😊


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Carol* sorry to hear you've been having stomach problems. Hope it clears up soon. I know your afghan is going to be gorgeous. I'm ashamed to say I haven't worked on mine in awhile but I have almost finished the shawl that I'm gifting so my time has been spent productively.
> 
> *Sam* You had asked what the yarn I posted on the last teaparty was going to be used for. Here is a download of the pictures of the pattern. Don't know how to post these except as a download (sorry).
> 
> ...


~~~Thanks, Gwen...I'm doing much better....back in the land of the living!
What a handsome grandson! Mom looks very proud!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Meadow sweet summer dress by Marianna Mel
> 
> Hot off the needles
> 
> Night all.


~~~SOOOOO adorable!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> There were about 50 of them, in just two colours (and with good qualities of the same yarn ready to used for more), so I definitely think they were part of a larger project.


~~~I would guess the puffy blankets. Rookie, weren't you making something like this?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam! Wow some of those recipes sound delicious!!! I have been out of the country for 40 days and while away had troubles with the Internet so much of what I could get was not too clear etc., But...I am home, sweet home and loving it. What to my surprise I open my Ravlery page and did some snooping around and have found out that my favorite Designer has a Buy One, Get One Free Pattern Sale going on!!! Yay!!! Just waiting for me, I am one that loves shawls and Dee O'Keefe has great patterns so what more could I have asked for when I got home.
> DH and I were in South America doing 8 days on land and 32 on a cruise. We had some very interesting experiences one of which was Iguazu Falls, they are indeed spectacular and the awesome find ( since 1991) in northern Peru of archeological sites that are still being excavated. Another great experience was the Falkland Islands and all those penguins...oh my gosh!! are they a noisy bunch but oh so adorable! Yes, we did circumnavigate...that was quite interesting with the rough seas and all of us in our cabins praying not to get seasick. Again, I am glad to be home as 40 days is a bit long for vacation but the experience was phenomenal.


~~~GREAT photos! Must have been a wonderful trip!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Handsome Dudes!!! Wow!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: Super grins!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> The house is very quiet at the moment so I must be home alone just now. I'm joining the set-in sleeves and the side seams on a sweater I inherited form a guild member who passed away several months ago. It will be donated to a Relay for Life teams craft booth at the May Relay.
> 
> Sun is still shining and the day is warming to the mid-50s F. It's lovely at my north window.
> 
> ...


~~~Enjoy the peace & quiet!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> school attendance has been steady - fear is a great motivator. --- sam


~~~Good news!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked me to post this one! From Ruthie in Glasgow:
> *Born a Lutheran*
> 
> Each Friday night after work, Ole would fire up his barbeque on the shore of Arthurs Lake and cook a venison steak. All of Ole's neighbours were Catholic and they were forbidden from eating meat on a Friday.
> ...


Love it!!ROFL!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just dropping in to save my place. I have let the day slip away from me and want to knit some more on my socks. I broke not one but two of my Chiagoo bamboo size one ML needles with the 40" cord, so I had ordered two of the Chiagoo red lace in the 40" cord. They came in so I can work on getting all my sock projects finished and then will post them. Finally, I have licked my fitting problem.
> I have been pretty lazy with this leg. Jim is going to throw me away if I don't do better. HA HA.
> May have to go stay with baby daughter Kelsey for a few days. Her back/leg pain have really got her down. I am afraid she is facing a lot with her back. All three of my girls have back problems. I so worry about them having to go down the back road I have traveled.
> Off for now. Promise I will check in and catch up tomorrow. I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


~~~If he throws, I'm ready to catch you! He'd be losing a great treasure, for sure!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Another week almost over with. Where has the month gone? Almost missed my youngest DGS's birthday which is tomorrow. Called to wish him a happy one. His party was today. Told him I would send his card tomorrow. Thought I had another week.
> 
> Will be home next weekend for my oldest DGD's college graduation. She'll have her BS (BA?) In Social Work. That's on Sunday. Monday is Lila's follow up vet appt. Hoping I can get her shots that are due in May done, too.
> 
> ...


~~~Kathy, my friend finished her crocheted afghan....and she thinks it is waaaaaaay too small! What size is yours going to be? My friend is adding to it, to make it a usable size. Would love to see pictures.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> A minister was completing a temperance sermon and with
> great emphasis he said,
> 
> 'If I had all the beer in the world,
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, do hope you won't have to work a second job.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> what were the safety pins for? --- sam


I think they were to help dissipate/earth? the static electricity Sam....whatever, it worked!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Caren . I would have loved that little dress for my dolls when I was little . It would have saved me an early bedtime when I decided to cut mums cushion cover and make a dolls dress . The purple / grey yarn is gorgeous that is going to be a lovely dress
> Sonja


Thank you very much. I had stuff like this got my dolls, some go my first knitting and crocheting when I was about 5-6 years old. Oh dear I would have had an early bedtime too, as well as having to help recover the coushion. Thanks I really like the purple/grey yarn, thought of making it into gloves when I bought it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I like these too Caren, especially the purples. :thumbup:


Thank you will post finished photos of all three dresses.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caren! I am in favour of a 7/8th sleeve myself- I like to be able to do the dishes without the sleeve getting wet, either that or one that will stay up when pushed or folded back.


I think that is why I like the longer cuffs they seem to stay pushed up longer than short cuffs. I can also turn them up to make shorter sleeves if wanted.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good thing it was a small project, if it was me knitting it I think I would give up on size ones!


I thought I might have given up but am glad I didn't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I think that is why I like the longer cuffs they seem to stay pushed up longer than short cuffs. I can also turn them up to make shorter sleeves if wanted.


I did not get the decreases quite right on my own Guernsey- so the cuffs are quite wide, and starting to felt.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I thought I might have given up but am glad I didn't.


 :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, here we go again. A beautiful, sunny day earlier and now more severe thunderstorms with possible tornadoes will soon arrive. Spring in Texas is nerve-wracking. When the weatherman warns that one should go into their "safe room", ha, WHAT "safe room"??? Most of the homes don't have an inside room let alone one that is supposedly "safe". What a stupid way houses were built here knowing that this area is known as "tornado alley". Pitiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> A minister was completing a temperance sermon and with
> great emphasis he said,
> 
> 'If I had all the beer in the world,
> ...


I love it have passed it on to a few friends 👍👍👍😁😁


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not get the decreases quite right on my own Guernsey- so the cuffs are quite wide, and starting to felt.


I have done that so many times never pleased when that happens. I have been known to stitch the cuff with my sewing machine and cut the excess off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have done that so many times never pleased when that happens. I have been known to stitch the cuff with my sewing machine and cut the excess off.


I'll wait and see how it survives the first wash- you've reinvented a sort of 'steek' Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I'll wait and see how it survives the first wash- you've reinvented a sort of 'steek' Caren!


I hope it washes nicely for you. I had no idea what it was called all I knew was it worked for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I hope it washes nicely for you. I had no idea what it was called all I knew was it worked for me.


I've not yet attempted it- but apparently a lot of Fair Isle jerseys are knitted all in the round, to the neck, then steeked to create the armhole. Can also be done to create a cardigan- especially nice if you have a pretty matching braid or ribbon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not yet attempted it- but apparently a lot of Fair Isle jerseys are knitted all in the round, to the neck, then steeked to create the armhole. Can also be done to create a cardigan- especially nice if you have a pretty matching braid or ribbon.


Oh I might have to give that a try sounds a bit easier than all the extra stitching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I might have to give that a try sounds a bit easier than all the extra stitching.


It is a lot easier to read your graph whether Fair Isle or Guernsey. When knitted circular!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW, Caren, have you cooked with ground Amaranth?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lot easier to read your graph whether Fair Isle or Guernsey. When knitted circular!


Yes it sure is much easier. 👍👍


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, Caren, have you cooked with ground Amaranth?


Not yet I have picked some up to try though. Have you tried it yet?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Rain, beautiful rain here at last. There is even a bit of snow almost down to the mountain benches. We are rejoicing and my lawn is getting green again. Still have water restrictions, but this will be a big help. Thanks for the rain prayers for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Not yet I have picked some up to try though. Have you tried it yet?


I have a couple of kilos, and am at the stage of hunting the internet- kitchen storage is far from ideal as yet- loath to open too much without somewhere to store it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Well, here we go again. A beautiful, sunny day earlier and now more severe thunderstorms with possible tornadoes will soon arrive. Spring in Texas is nerve-wracking. When the weatherman warns that one should go into their "safe room", ha, WHAT "safe room"??? Most of the homes don't have an inside room let alone one that is supposedly "safe". What a stupid way houses were built here knowing that this area is known as "tornado alley". Pitiful.


Sorry about your bad weather. I have to say we had an absolutely perfect day in Minneapolis for the birthday party for DGS (turning 4 tomorrow) at the park--in the 60sF, a little breeze and not a cloud in the sky. I think there were about 10 kids and 13 adults--a beautiful park I had never visited. The Twin cities is full of parks and lakes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a couple of kilos, and am at the stage of hunting the internet- kitchen storage is far from ideal as yet- loath to open too much without somewhere to store it.


Amy puts her stuff into resealable bags in the refridgerator. That way it stays fresher and doesn't get damp.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon My Precious Friends,
It is a beautiful day here. We went to SS and church and had lunch with a group of our church friends. Lot of laughter at our table! Then Jim and I came home and I came to the knitting site. I read every post on socks, so I opened the post on the 12 circulars and man There were ten or more pages of ugliness amongst sockit2me and one of the other members. I just skimmed over those parts as I have enough drama with a teenage granddaughter. It made me really appreciate the love we all share here.unconditional love!
Am sort of on standby if Kelsey should call and need me to come help her. Lee got home last night, so I will see what the week holds. Angie has been having some painful tests. She had one last week and the IV was placed between her toes. She has a follow up May 7th so maybe when I get home from this little procedure we will have a little news on her. Allyson (the mother of the granddaughter who stays with us Mon-Thurs, my little ADHD granddaughter, and very hyperactive grandson) has a bleeding ulcer and has gained a lot of weight doing the ole eat by emotions routine. All three of my girls are the top of my prayer list along with my son who already has heart problems at his young age. 
I have been working on finishing up several pairs of socks I had started. Completely unraveled one pair as I made them before I discovered how to really fit my socks to my foot/template. I broke my two bamboo needles as I put too much pressure on the two I had. I replaced them with Chiagoo Red Lace. Surely I cant break these.
SAM, Great opening as always. You and the ladies sure keep us up to date and fill our recipe files with all sorts of treasures to cook. I know how your heart must break to see Hickory suffering from her senior years. It is a reminder of how precious every moment is.
Gwen, Your daughter and her son have a lot of you in them. She is lovely and he is handsome. I liked your pattern, particularly the shrug. Someday I am going to make a shawla red one! I will have to go to Ravelry and look at her pattern. Guess I will do the Ashton for a first when I can. I cant seem to pull myself away from sock knitting. Jim asked me the other day how I was going to crochet names and Gerrys shawl, knit socks, and knit our afghan! LOL! Yall sound like us. We have a typed sheet on the front of our refrigerator with all of our appointments on them. Sounds to me like you may be overdoing with the gardening but know you love it. We women seem to think we are invinceable sometimes.
Peggy, Prayers for your husband for all to go well. I know the wedding was wonderful and look forward to pictures.
Mellie, Sweet Summer Dress is just adorable. I love your yarn choice. Baby, I am praying you do not have to get a second job. You have enough on your little shoulders as is. I love the feather and fan pattern on the bottom.
Patocenizo, Thank you for sharing your vacation with us. Such beautiful sights for you to behold. I love the picture of you and your DH. Nice to put a name with a face.
Margaret, I would have been worried if my DH were off with a young female alone. Not that we dont trust our men, but nowadays you never know if they are going to make an unfounded accusation Love your nephews picture and your bracelet.
Kate, I not only want my arms covered, I want my whole body covered. That is a great picture of Luke with his Dad.
Kathy, you have quite a lot going on. A big happy birthday to your DGS & to your DGD on her graduation. I am with you, I could not see my child going so far away without me. I am so glad you bought your swift and yarn ball winder. They sure are needed when one does a lot of knitting with sock yarns and hanks of thread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Amy puts her stuff into resealable bags in the refridgerator. That way it stays fresher and doesn't get damp.


I have very limited refrigerator space now!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well computer is acting up so here is rest of my "post or book"
Julie, your shrug is looking good. I loved the holy water joke.

Bonnie, What is a Saskatoon? Moma used to make a bunch of pie crusts and freeze them for later use. She made the best pie crust.

Caren, your little dresses are so darn cute. I love the purple of coarse. I use a size 1 and fingering yarn to make my socks so I wouldn't have a problem except if I couldn't follow the pattern.

I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have very limited refrigerator space now!


Oh dear that wouldn't work then What about freezer space I know a lot of people keep there flours in the freezer


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well computer is acting up so here is rest of my "post or book"
> Julie, your shrug is looking good. I loved the holy water joke.
> 
> Bonnie, What is a Saskatoon? Moma used to make a bunch of pie crusts and freeze them for later use. She made the best pie crust.
> ...


Well thank you very much. I enjoy using the smaller yarns and needles it's when a pattern is too plain as my mum would say. I loose interest easily. I can't believe I've got three at the same time going.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, cute dresses, great yarn colors.

Betty, sure seems like your family is having more than their share of health problems, I hope things improve. I can't imagine getting an IV between the toes, sounds very painful.

I have been working in the yard this afternoon, took away 3 loads of garden trash. I got the chicken wire cages off all my fruit trees. I had my DH take the chainsaw to my " rosebush from hell", then I tried to dig out the roots which I'm sure reach most of the way to China. I was standing on the shovel handle & it still wouldn't come out. This plant is by the water tap on the front of the house & has 1/2 inch thorns, I've been trying to kill it for years but each time it comes back with a vengeance.
The GKs come tomorrow for 2 days & I have to be the play school volunteer Wed morning so I thought I should get some work done today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Saskatoons are a wild fruit that makes the best pies, somewhat like blueberries but I think they make better pies. There are now some "tame" ones but the wild ones have much more flavor. I make pie filling by cooking them with water & sugar & thicken with cornstarch.
They grow wild around our farm, I pick several pails each summer.
Here's what Wikipedia says;

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amelanchier_alnifolia



Bulldog said:


> Well computer is acting up so here is rest of my "post or book"
> Julie, your shrug is looking good. I loved the holy water joke.
> 
> Bonnie, What is a Saskatoon? Moma used to make a bunch of pie crusts and freeze them for later use. She made the best pie crust.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear that wouldn't work then What about freezer space I know a lot of people keep there flours in the freezer


I will be able to, once I get rid of the TV cabinet, that is blocking my kitchen storage system


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Well computer is acting up so here is rest of my "post or book"
> Julie, your shrug is looking good. I loved the holy water joke.
> 
> Bonnie, What is a Saskatoon? Moma used to make a bunch of pie crusts and freeze them for later use. She made the best pie crust.
> ...


The important thing is it will be warm! I thought the holy water one rather good, too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well the Ball went okay and I didn't light up the room! The fabric softener, drier sheets and two safety pins in the seams (all tricks gleaned from good old Google :thumbup: ) worked and I remained static free! Had a lazy day today after yesterday's late night and in preparation for Luke duty tomorrow!


I hope we get some pictures??


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that would be great budasha. --- sam


Here's the website for the bone broth:

http://www.marilyn.ca/HealthFitness/segments/Daily/April2015/FoodSensitivities

and then click on "Health Benefits of Bone Broth"

I'm enjoying it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> they would freeze well. --- sam


In that case, I might just try it. Didn't know what to have for supper so I had a hot dog and baked beans. Pretty good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be able to, once I get rid of the TV cabinet, that is blocking my kitchen storage system


Oh always a bother when things are blocked with something else. I gave things blocking a few of my storage cupboards getting ready for renovations to one of the rooms.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> A minister was completing a temperance sermon and with
> great emphasis he said,
> 
> 'If I had all the beer in the world,
> ...


 That's a good one.l Must have been quite a crowd at the river,:lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here's the website for the bone broth:
> 
> http://www.marilyn.ca/HealthFitness/segments/Daily/April2015/FoodSensitivities
> 
> ...


The link didn't work :-(


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh always a bother when things are blocked with something else. I gave things blocking a few of my storage cupboards getting ready for renovations to one of the rooms.


And with the weather so wet, and predicted all week- not much hope of removing it soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The link didn't work :-(


It did ok, for me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Precious Friends,
> I
> Am sort of on standby if Kelsey should call and need me to come help her. Lee got home last night, so I will see what the week holds. Angie has been having some painful tests. She had one last week and the IV was placed between her toes. She has a follow up May 7th so maybe when I get home from this little procedure we will have a little news on her. Allyson (the mother of the granddaughter who stays with us Mon-Thurs, my little ADHD granddaughter, and very hyperactive grandson) has a bleeding ulcer and has gained a lo.


/

You and your family certainly have more than a fair share of health problems. Sending prayers for you and your family for better health in the future.l


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Saskatoons are a wild fruit that makes the best pies, somewhat like blueberries but I think they make better pies. There are now some "tame" ones but the wild ones have much more flavor. I make pie filling by cooking them with water & sugar & thicken with cornstarch.
> They grow wild around our farm, I pick several pails each summer.
> Here's what Wikipedia says;
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amelanchier_alnifolia


Wikipedia says it's a serviceberry. I had a serviceberry vine at my previous home and the birds loved it. I wonder if it might have been the same. Are the Saskatoons on a tree or a vine?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The link didn't work :-(


Then go to MarilynDenis show and it should come up. Click on daily shows. The recipe was on April 22nd. If you still can't get it, I'll be more than happy to copy it for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The link didn't work :-(


That's strange. I just tried it using the link in your message and it came up. I wonder if it has something to do with messages between U.S. and Canada.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And with the weather so wet, and predicted all week- not much hope of removing it soon.


I understand the wet weather putting a damper in moving the cabinet. I have one that needs moving I'm hoping to get it done tomorrow evening.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It did ok, for me.


Could just be my phone it does that at times. Will try it out on my ioad


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

budasha said:


> Then go to MarilynDenis show and it should come up. Click on daily shows. The recipe was on April 22nd. If you still can't get it, I'll be more than happy to copy it for you.


It came up for me, Liz, but took a bit to load the site.

Ohio Jopy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Betty* I probably did do too much in the yard today; really, really tired and hurt BUT it was well worth the discomfort. I so enjoyed it. DH went out with e about 7 p.m. and sawed down the two privet bushes I wanted removed and I loaded them into my little love truck to be hauled away. Still a bit more to load but the bed of the truck was full. It will still be there (unfortunately...LOL) so I'll get it later this week. Even DH said it looked much better with those scraggly bushes gone. He then went up to Zaxby's and brought home a grilled chicken salad for my dinner and a chicken plate for himself. YUM!

I still haven't blocked the shawl I finished but will do so this week. I was going to do a little knitting this evening but I'm too tired....happy tired though. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Then go to MarilynDenis show and it should come up. Click on daily shows. The recipe was on April 22nd. If you still can't get it, I'll be more than happy to copy it for you.


Works fine on my iPad, my phone is not playing nice tonight at all. Keeps kicking me off KP too


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, don't you already work fulltime hours? When you haven't been feeling well will you be able to work more without causing yourself problems? Couldn't you go to social services & get some help rather than trying to work 2 jobs?


I agree with Bonnie-


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> A minister was completing a temperance sermon and with
> great emphasis he said,
> 
> 'If I had all the beer in the world,
> ...


Wonderful Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam asked me to post this one! From Ruthie in Glasgow:
> *Born a Lutheran*
> 
> Each Friday night after work, Ole would fire up his barbeque on the shore of Arthurs Lake and cook a venison steak. All of Ole's neighbours were Catholic and they were forbidden from eating meat on a Friday.
> ...


Very good- but I'm sorry not as good as Sams Gather at the River.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Margaret, I would have been worried if my DH were off with a young female alone. Not that we dont trust our men, but nowadays you never know if they are going to make an unfounded accusation Love your nephews picture and your bracelet.
> .


Exactlly what I was concerned about- I know I could trust him but what about her? I did say you should have come and got me. I guess I should have was his response. The funny thing is he is careful to avoid this type of situation arising normally so it was surprsing that he did this. Think he was simply so concerned about her that he didn't think beyond getting her home. And it was further away than he expected as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wikipedia says it's a serviceberry. I had a serviceberry vine at my previous home and the birds loved it. I wonder if it might have been the same. Are the Saskatoons on a tree or a vine?


Saskatoons are trees or bushes, they start bearing fruit at about 3 ft & grow t 20+ feet.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wow that is a lot of yard work. But I know I love working outside also. Just don't do much now I'm 73.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I understand the wet weather putting a damper in moving the cabinet. I have one that needs moving I'm hoping to get it done tomorrow evening.


Especially when it is one of these man-made boards, not timber!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Could just be my phone it does that at times. Will try it out on my ioad


Hope you got it sorted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Very good- but I'm sorry not as good as Sams Gather at the River.


Actually- both came through from me!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Well I had a good old sit down and cry at work on my lunch break. Felt a bit better when done. I told Greg we are going job hunting tomorrow. We had a big talk tonight about it. So after Gage is off to school tomorrow we will head out. We will need to get more copies of his printed off and I will need mine updated. There is a place here in town where they help you improve your resume. So we will head there after I find them.
I told Greg that as a family we have all been stressed out. So tonight Gage, Greg and I took Deuce for a walk and stopped at the donut shop. Got a drink and half a dozen choc chip cookies. It was a relaxing time tonight. We needed it. Posting some pics from tonight.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your worries. I am hoping that Greg can find a job so I won't need to get another job. Off to bed
See you all tomorrow


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I had a good old sit down and cry at work on my lunch break. Felt a bit better when done. I told Greg we are going job hunting tomorrow. We had a big talk tonight about it. So after Gage is off to school tomorrow we will head out. We will need to get more copies of his printed off and I will need mine updated. There is a place here in town where they help you improve your resume. So we will head there after I find them.
> I told Greg that as a family we have all been stressed out. So tonight Gage, Greg and I took Deuce for a walk and stopped at the donut shop. Got a drink and half a dozen choc chip cookies. It was a relaxing time tonight. We needed it. Posting some pics from tonight.


Love your photos, Melody. I really hope all works out for you. I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your worries. I am hoping that Greg can find a job so I won't need to get another job. Off to bed
> See you all tomorrow


IMHO, that is far the best solution- remember how your headaches were getting the better of you, only so recently. I know how you love your boys- but it would be no good were you to become really ill. Getting your resumes up dated sounds like an excellent step in the right direction. Fale used to use his lack of English as the reason he seldom worked, and then demand half my pay- grrrrrrr.

Forgot to mention your photos- it still looks rather cold to me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Well I had a good old sit down and cry at work on my lunch break. Felt a bit better when done. I told Greg we are going job hunting tomorrow. We had a big talk tonight about it. So after Gage is off to school tomorrow we will head out. We will need to get more copies of his printed off and I will need mine updated. There is a place here in town where they help you improve your resume. So we will head there after I find them.
> I told Greg that as a family we have all been stressed out. So tonight Gage, Greg and I took Deuce for a walk and stopped at the donut shop. Got a drink and half a dozen choc chip cookies. It was a relaxing time tonight. We needed it. Posting some pics from tonight.


Looks a lovely place to be able to walk around.
Praying that Greg can get a job- more work for you sounds terrible withthe struggles you already have.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're back home after a wonderful time at the Stitches South Show. Had some great classes and fun shopping. I'll put more on here tomorrow. Just wanted to say hi and hope Dawn's Mom continues to improve each day and also, that Daralene's Mom's situation is getting better.

The drive home was a bit scary - we saw an RV flipped over in the center median of Hwy.#65 with lots of emergency vehicles on the scene.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope we get some pictures??


Sorry, we didn't take any.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The link didn't work :-(


It did for me.

Edit - Sorry, I see others answered before me


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Take care Melody and I hope everything gets better ( money wise ) for you and your family soon
> 
> Sonja


From me too , take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well the Ball went okay and I didn't light up the room! The fabric softener, drier sheets and two safety pins in the seams (all tricks gleaned from good old Google :thumbup: ) worked and I remained static free! Had a lazy day today after yesterday's late night and in preparation for Luke duty tomorrow!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Caren! I am in favour of a 7/8th sleeve myself- I like to be able to do the dishes without the sleeve getting wet, either that or one that will stay up when pushed or folded back.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:20pm and I am up. Have Gages lunch packed and clothes ready. 
Gage is grumbling and doesn't want to get up. Grrrr. Well it is Monday morning. I didn't want to get up either. Lol. 

I am going to look through a few boxes as soon as they leave for school to find the resumes. 

Will check in later.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your worries. I am hoping that Greg can find a job so I won't need to get another job. Off to bed
> See you all tomorrow


I'm keeping you in my prayers, Mel!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, praying Greg gets a job.
Rookie, looking forward to more stories from Stitches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:20pm and I am up. Have Gages lunch packed and clothes ready.
> Gage is grumbling and doesn't want to get up. Grrrr. Well it is Monday morning. I didn't want to get up either. Lol.
> 
> I am going to look through a few boxes as soon as they leave for school to find the resumes.
> ...


Your 'boys' are so lucky to have you Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Four and a half inches of ribbing done now, only three more to go.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just checking in and marking my spot.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes, thank God we were already home because we were very close to Ensenada, Chile.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, good to hear school attendance is going well.
> Patocinzio, good that you missed the erupting volcano, that could have really spoiled the vacation. The pictures on the news are quite awe inspiring but thank goodness we are far away. Must be frightening for those nearby, it said on the news the ash is 2 ft deep in places. I remember everything here being covered with dust when Mount St. Helens erupted but it wasn't too thick.
> 
> I've spent my day in the kitchen, made 10 pies, 5 apple & 5 Saskatoon & 5 shells, I freeze them uncooked & bring out as needed. I had only 1 left in the freezer & like to keep some. Then I dd 3 jelly tools this afternoon, 1 lemon cream to eat now as it doesn't freeze & 2 rasberry cream for the freezer. Soon I will be busy outside (I hope we are under a snowfall warning but I think it's going to go south of us, we seem to just be getting clouds & crazy wind) & won't want to bake.
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks but no thanks LOL!!!!


thewren said:


> but how exciting that would have been - just think what great pictures you would have had to share - plus the bragging rights. --- sam


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Grannypeg.


Grannypeg said:


> Welcome back. What a phenomenal trip. The pictures are great.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Cmaliza, it was a great trip but oh so thankful to be back home.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~GREAT photos! Must have been a wonderful trip!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Just got in to Pa. Was a hike from Florida, especially in the mountains of Virginia and West Virginia. Worst fog I have driven in for awhile.Felt like I was in the middle of a large cotton ball, hard to see the road most of the time. Spent 4 hrs driving through this stuff.Well, I am taking today off as I am very tired and cold. left Florida with sunshine and 85 to 90 degree temps to come back to rain and temp of 41 degrees. Is hard on the RA. Joints very sore and stiff. Will be back later. Need a nap.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:30 pm and we have been home for a bit now. Went to the place to get resumes done. Updated mine and printed them off. Gregs will be ready to pick up tomorrow plus he has an appt with an employment coach at 9:30 tomorrow morning. Feeling much better about situation then I was last night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:30 pm and we have been home for a bit now. Went to the place to get resumes done. Updated mine and printed them off. Gregs will be ready to pick up tomorrow plus he has an appt with an employment coach at 9:30 tomorrow morning. Feeling much better about situation then I was last night.


So glad to hear that, Mel!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, thank you for update. Hang in there, it will all work out.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:30 pm and we have been home for a bit now. Went to the place to get resumes done. Updated mine and printed them off. Gregs will be ready to pick up tomorrow plus he has an appt with an employment coach at 9:30 tomorrow morning. Feeling much better about situation then I was last night.


Mel- Glad you took the first step. Good Luck to Greg.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Good luck to you both, Mel.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Good luck to you both, Mel.


And from me, too, Melody.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Jeanette, glad to see you had wonderful time. Rest and then tell us about your adventures. Yes, we are all still concerned and in prayer for Dawn, Daralene, and Marianne. May God give them all strength and comfort during these heartbreaking situations.

Melody, Honey, I am praying for you. You have been the breadwinner for so long now and have carried the responsibility for those you love on your shoulders. Now we are praying faithfully for Greg to find something that will pay good and be to his liking and skills to help you bear the burden of providing for the family. We love you honey


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mel, there are a whole gang of us pulling for you and Greg!!!

I'm hosting my book club (a small group tonight. I made a pork shoulder for pulled pork tacos (the 6th of May is relatively near, and we read Flight Behavior by Barbara Kingsolver re the Monarch butterflies that changed their winter stay from Mexico to Appalachia,) and there's a lovely raspberry pie just out of the oven. Beer and Sangria are chilling as well. It's sunny and 70s F today; we might be able to have cocktails and hors d'oeuvres out on the patio tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Mel, there are a whole gang of us pulling for you and Greg!!!
> 
> I'm hosting my book club (a small group tonight. I made a pork shoulder for pulled pork tacos (the 6th of May is relatively near, and we read Flight Behavior by Barbara Kingsolver re the Monarch butterflies that changed their winter stay from Mexico to Appalachia,) and there's a lovely raspberry pie just out of the oven. Beer and Sangria are chilling as well. It's sunny and 70s F today; we might be able to have cocktails and hors d'oeuvres out on the patio tonight.


That sounds like a lovely evening. Hope the MN weather holds out so that you can enjoy the outdoors. It looks warm outside but it's only 45 degrees so the sunshine is deceiving. Weather in Nashville was cool also, but SIL and I spent it inside; the guys enjoyed being out in it though.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished a second Meadow sweet baby dress.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished a second Meadow sweet baby dress.


Looks good....Good luck with the job hunts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:30 pm and we have been home for a bit now. Went to the place to get resumes done. Updated mine and printed them off. Gregs will be ready to pick up tomorrow plus he has an appt with an employment coach at 9:30 tomorrow morning. Feeling much better about situation then I was last night.


Hope Greg is able to find a job and that you won't have to get a second one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> I'm hosting my book club (a small group tonight. I made a pork shoulder for pulled pork tacos (the 6th of May is relatively near, and we read Flight Behavior by Barbara Kingsolver re the Monarch butterflies that changed their winter stay from Mexico to Appalachia,) and there's a lovely raspberry pie just out of the oven. Beer and Sangria are chilling as well. It's sunny and 70s F today; we might be able to have cocktails and hors d'oeuvres out on the patio tonight.


Sounds like you're in for a fun evening. Nice to hear that you're having such good weather. It's cloudy and threatening rain here and very cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished a second Meadow sweet baby dress.


Good that the needles have been humming!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mellie, thank you for update. Hang in there, it will all work out.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good move on you part in getting Greg to an employeet coach. Sending many prayers that employent for Greg will occur quickly. I agreed with the other comments about you not needing to take on a second job but also know that sometimes we do what we have to do. Sounds like Greg may be on the right path now or at least heading that way. {{{{HUGS}}}}} been there done that and wishing the best for you both.


gagesmom said:


> 2:30 pm and we have been home for a bit now. Went to the place to get resumes done. Updated mine and printed them off. Gregs will be ready to pick up tomorrow plus he has an appt with an employment coach at 9:30 tomorrow morning. Feeling much better about situation then I was last night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


Bulldog said:


> Jeanette, glad to see you had wonderful time. Rest and then tell us about your adventures. Yes, we are all still concerned and in prayer for Dawn, Daralene, and Marianne. May God give them all strength and comfort during these heartbreaking situations.
> 
> Melody, Honey, I am praying for you. You have been the breadwinner for so long now and have carried the responsibility for those you love on your shoulders. Now we are praying faithfully for Greg to find something that will pay good and be to his liking and skills to help you bear the burden of providing for the family. We love you honey


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


Thanks for letting us know, Gwen! Prayers coming for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thank you Julie. I know prayer works.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for letting us know, Gwen! Prayers coming for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I thank you Julie. I know prayer works.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


OMG, the poor woman, as if she didn't already have enough to worry about. I hope they get her some answers soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, I hope the job hunt is sucessfully for Greg so you don't have to find something see. What kind of work is he looking for?
I'm curious, what is the big building in the second icture?

Well, I have to say I'm grouchy today. This morning. Went to paint the bathroom at DS house, most of the house was painted off white, except the livingroom & hall which are tan. I suggested off white for the bathroom as it is a small room with no window & he s having tan/beige/brown marble. NO, he wants the tan. He showed up just as. I was nearlyfinished & guess what it's too dark!! Why listen to mom! Now it will take at least 2 cats to cover that. This afternoon he shows up mad as a hatter, the guy doing the Reno said he had wanted to paint the ceiling with some special paint before I painted it, he had told DH but he forgot. SometimesI could strangle the men in my life!
I told them any painting had to be done before I got busy with the yard or someone else would have to do it. 
I've got 3 flower beds cleaned out today & am now laying on the couch as the GKs are coming shortly. I'm pooped!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for letting us know, Gwen! Prayers coming for her.


Add my prayers too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, healing energy for Marianne and hugs. I'm sure her stress is exacerbating the situation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Stick to your guns Bonnie....tell them someone else needs to do it. You done soooooo much already. Perhaps doing so will make them realize they need to listen to you a bit more.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I hope the job hunt is sucessfully for Greg so you don't have to find something see. What kind of work is he looking for?
> I'm curious, what is the big building in the second icture?
> 
> Well, I have to say I'm grouchy today. This morning. Went to paint the bathroom at DS house, most of the house was painted off white, except the livingroom & hall which are tan. I suggested off white for the bathroom as it is a small room with no window & he s having tan/beige/brown marble. NO, he wants the tan. He showed up just as. I was nearlyfinished & guess what it's too dark!! Why listen to mom! Now it will take at least 2 cats to cover that. This afternoon he shows up mad as a hatter, the guy doing the Reno said he had wanted to paint the ceiling with some special paint before I painted it, he had told DH but he forgot. SometimesI could strangle the men in my life!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just talked again to Marianne. Got more information. She said that there are 3 types of sleep apnea and she has been diagnosed as having the one that is a combination of the other two. I told her she NEVER does anything halfa**ed for sure. She said she has to report in at 8:30 this evening and that they told her this would all be "fixable"; probaby will end up with a C-Pap (is that right?) machine to wear at bed time. Also said her oxygen levels were dropping to 48% at night according to the study.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked again to Marianne. Got more information. She said that there are 3 types of sleep apnea and she has been diagnosed as having the one that is a combination of the other two. I told her she NEVER does anything halfa**ed for sure. She said she has to report in at 8:30 this evening and that they told her this would all be "fixable"; probaby will end up with a C-Pap (is that right?) machine to wear at bed time. Also said her oxygen levels were dropping to 48% at night according to the study.


Sounds like it to me as well. So glad she is getting this taken care of. She has had more than enough stress in her life. Tell her I send my hugs and love.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


I wouldn't be a bit surprised to find that stress is the major problem. Will say extra prayers for her in addition to tell overseeing said for her and Ben.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


I wouldn't be a bit surprised to find that stress is the major problem. Will say extra prayers for her in addition to the ones already being said for her and Ben.
Junek


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


Oh my, that is not good. Until I read further I thought anxiety attacks or sleep apnea. Prayers coming that they will know more tomorrow.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked again to Marianne. Got more information. She said that there are 3 types of sleep apnea and she has been diagnosed as having the one that is a combination of the other two. I told her she NEVER does anything halfa**ed for sure. She said she has to report in at 8:30 this evening and that they told her this would all be "fixable"; probaby will end up with a C-Pap (is that right?) machine to wear at bed time. Also said her oxygen levels were dropping to 48% at night according to the study.


I have sleep apnea. My sleep was being disrupted 28 times per hour. Not any more. Thank goodness it's something that can be handled well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, that's what happens when a person has sleep apnea..DH had the same tests and it's recommended that he go on a breathing mask while sleeping. It is a very serious thing and I'm glad Marianne's getting follow-up treatment. Saying more prayers for her.



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 2:30 pm and we have been home for a bit now. Went to the place to get resumes done. Updated mine and printed them off. Gregs will be ready to pick up tomorrow plus he has an appt with an employment coach at 9:30 tomorrow morning. Feeling much better about situation then I was last night.


Thats a good start to helping Greg find work. And feelingh better helps you face the situation in a more positive light as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


She didn't have enough on her plate already did she? 
Doesn't sound good. Don't know a lot about sleep disorders but do know that CPAP machines make a huge difference to those who need them (well if they use them. They don't work well next to the bed and unattached to the owner oddly enough).

Edit saw later that oxygen of 48% at night. That is extremely low- she will probably find herself feeling a lot lot better during the day once she gets on a CPAP machine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I hope the job hunt is sucessfully for Greg so you don't have to find something see. What kind of work is he looking for?
> I'm curious, what is the big building in the second icture?
> 
> Well, I have to say I'm grouchy today. This morning. Went to paint the bathroom at DS house, most of the house was painted off white, except the livingroom & hall which are tan. I suggested off white for the bathroom as it is a small room with no window & he s having tan/beige/brown marble. NO, he wants the tan. He showed up just as. I was nearlyfinished & guess what it's too dark!! Why listen to mom! Now it will take at least 2 cats to cover that. This afternoon he shows up mad as a hatter, the guy doing the Reno said he had wanted to paint the ceiling with some special paint before I painted it, he had told DH but he forgot. SometimesI could strangle the men in my life!
> ...


No wonder you are grouchy today- all that work for nothing. 
Why not leave him to do it?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> No wonder you are grouchy today- all that work for nothing.
> Why not leave him to do it?


Definitely leave him to it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you all for the prayers for Marianne and *Grannypeg* thank you for sharing me your scenerio; oddly it gives me comfort since you are fine now. Wish I could reach Marianne to share this with her but she has already left to go to the sleep study. Again thanks folks. Darowil you are so right on that she already has enough on her plate and as some of you have mentioned I too think the stress must have something to do with this.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


Thank you for the Marianne update. Sounds to me like she is experience severe sleep apnea, which can account for the feeling of extreme tiredness and poor health that she has had. I am hoping they can fit her with a positive pressure mask to help her sleep better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I now have a knitting question that I just bet dollars to donuts one of you can answer. I'm knitting pattern called Cabana; it's a coverup.
On round 2 it says *k1, (k1, p1) into yo*. My question is: when I do the (k1,p1) into the yo do I do both stitches going into the front of the yo or do I do the k1 into the front of the yo and the p1 into the back?

(Off to a good start huh....)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I now have a knitting question that I just bet dollars to donuts one of you can answer. I'm knitting pattern called Cabana; it's a coverup.
> On round 2 it says *k1, (k1, p1) into yo*. My question is: when I do the (k1,p1) into the yo do I do both stitches going into the front of the yo or do I do the k1 into the front of the yo and the p1 into the back?
> 
> (Off to a good start huh....)


I would work both stitches into the front of the yarn over.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I now have a knitting question that I just bet dollars to donuts one of you can answer. I'm knitting pattern called Cabana; it's a coverup.
> On round 2 it says *k1, (k1, p1) into yo*. My question is: when I do the (k1,p1) into the yo do I do both stitches going into the front of the yo or do I do the k1 into the front of the yo and the p1 into the back?
> 
> (Off to a good start huh....)


You'll do the knit stitch from left to right in the y/o, but not pull the y/o off the left hand needle. Then do the purl stitch right to left in the y/o - you'll have two new stitches on your right hand needle - then drop off y/o.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Martina....will do it that way.  Off to knit for awhile and see how it goes.


martina said:


> I would work both stitches into the front of the yarn over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I would work both stitches into the front of the yarn over.


So long as you are consistent with how you decide to do it!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just watching Fox News here and seeing the violence in Baltimore. Anyone there please stay safe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I now have a knitting question that I just bet dollars to donuts one of you can answer. I'm knitting pattern called Cabana; it's a coverup.
> On round 2 it says *k1, (k1, p1) into yo*. My question is: when I do the (k1,p1) into the yo do I do both stitches going into the front of the yo or do I do the k1 into the front of the yo and the p1 into the back?
> 
> (Off to a good start huh....)


I started to suggest that you tried out both ways but that I would expect it to be into the front. And then I thought more- and realised that doing the purl into the back of the loop would be very hard to do so unlikely to be that way so don't even bother trying it!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It truly was a devastating earthquake. I saw a documentary a few months ago about the area and how dangerous even a smaller quake would be. In the capital city, there were so many flimsy buildings that people were living in that wouldn't have even survived a strong wind storm let alone an earthquake.
> Will keep all of the survivors in my prayers.
> Junek


One of the most noted collapsed buildings was a 9 story temple that had survived many other earthquakes and was centuries old. The shanty areas seem to have come through better than built up areas. Fortunately, the hospitals seem to have been built to a better standard and, while short on supplies, do have modern facilities and equipment. I must admit, when I think of Nepal, I think of the outer laying villiages or Mt Everest. I wasn't away of how many Hindu's were there. I had thought Nepal was a strictly Buddhist society. Australia is still, like many other countries, waiting to find out the toll of our climbers. so far, 1 deceased Australian climber has been identified but many are still missing. Some may never be found.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just checking in quicly before I take a rest. I've spent several hours working in the yard. Put up one of the trellises for the toatoes & cucumbers. Also cut back some shrubbry that I actually want cut down totally and cleared some of the overgrown jasmine. Drag a metal garden arch from one part of the yard to another and have almost gotten it instaled in it's new location. It will frame one of the gates into my garden area where the raised beds are. I'm not quite tall enough to get the jasmine in place across the top of it so will need to get DH to help me there. I pestered him enough tody so that he at least started pressure washing the house. One short end done but still LOTS to do. I'm whipped right now; may try to get a bit more done later but back and legs about give out for now. Don't want to over do it. This coming week is a medical week for us; dog to vet Mon., me to rheumatologist Tues., going to try and get in on Wed. for my physical, and Thurs. DH to the dentist and for me a home health PA visit sometime between 8 a.m. and 1pm. Whew.....busy, busy, busy. TTYL


Wow, I got some small trellises set up for a little support for tomato seedlings. Will be getting better next week with my pay. So sick of clothes washing. Have done 5 loads this morning and about to do another. At least I have a front loader, but some days now, I wonder if I will finish before nightfall. Dived into the doc's for a script 3 days ago and right arm has just stopped hurting from unexpected flu shot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> No wonder you are grouchy today- all that work for nothing.
> Why not leave him to do it?


I would be he goes back to work tomorrow for a week & is also studying for an exam. I will probably end up doing it, sucker that I am.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope Marianne can get a CPAP machine, we have several friends & relatives who use them & say it made an amazing difference.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bonnie the building in the 2nd photo is the old Beatty Brothers factory. In more recent years it has been the Fergus Market. Now it has been divided into shops.

Gwen prayers on their way for Marianne.

I am feeling more positive about stuff today
I work with a wonderful bunch of ladies and gents. One of my managers could tell I was not myself and pulled me aside at lunch yesterday. She thought I might need to talk. For that I am grateful. 
Love to you all. Might check in later on. 
Forgot to post the 2nd baby dress I finished earlier. I have been working on another one. Just cast off for the sleeves.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been trying to finish up the seaming of the sweater for the Relay for Life booth in two weeks but the lighting in here is not bright enough and there's not a thing on TV I'm interested in watching. So, I guess I'll find my remaining library book and start it and wait until tomorrow and some daylight in order to finish the seaming. Hopefully the washing and blocking will not take too long and then I can deliver the items and be done with them.

Praying for Marianne, and Dawn's and Darlene's moms. Hugs to you all. Glad you are home safe, Jeanette, and had such a good time.

Maybe later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is scary gwen - sending her tons of healing energy - hoping tonight's session is not so bad. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm thinking dear son could handle whatever painting is left to do - after all - it is his house. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I have to say I'm grouchy today. This morning. Went to paint the bathroom at DS house, most of the house was painted off white, except the livingroom & hall which are tan. I suggested off white for the bathroom as it is a small room with no window & he s having tan/beige/brown marble. NO, he wants the tan. He showed up just as. I was nearlyfinished & guess what it's too dark!! Why listen to mom! Now it will take at least 2 cats to cover that. This afternoon he shows up mad as a hatter, the guy doing the Reno said he had wanted to paint the ceiling with some special paint before I painted it, he had told DH but he forgot. SometimesI could strangle the men in my life!
> I told them any painting had to be done before I got busy with the yard or someone else would have to do it.
> I've got 3 flower beds cleaned out today & am now laying on the couch as the GKs are coming shortly. I'm pooped!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm surprised she is alive with that low an oxygen reading. I am gasping when mine gets below 80. the cpap will do the trick though - Wendell has one - for an unbeliever he could not believe how much better he felt - wears it every night now. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked again to Marianne. Got more information. She said that there are 3 types of sleep apnea and she has been diagnosed as having the one that is a combination of the other two. I told her she NEVER does anything halfa**ed for sure. She said she has to report in at 8:30 this evening and that they told her this would all be "fixable"; probaby will end up with a C-Pap (is that right?) machine to wear at bed time. Also said her oxygen levels were dropping to 48% at night according to the study.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, cute dresses, great yarn colors.
> 
> Betty, sure seems like your family is having more than their share of health problems, I hope things improve. I can't imagine getting an IV between the toes, sounds very painful.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Your rosebush drama reminded me of biannual cut back of the bouganvillea. Had lots of fun avoiding thorns while pulling out of trellis.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Having major problems again with pop ups- not sure if I can even post, accidentally disabled part of KP


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that certainly is a different stitch - I have absolutely no idea how to do it - your suggestion sounds good to me. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, I now have a knitting question that I just bet dollars to donuts one of you can answer. I'm knitting pattern called Cabana; it's a coverup.
> On round 2 it says *k1, (k1, p1) into yo*. My question is: when I do the (k1,p1) into the yo do I do both stitches going into the front of the yo or do I do the k1 into the front of the yo and the p1 into the back?
> 
> (Off to a good start huh....)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful work as usual melody - where did you find this pattern? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Bonnie the building in the 2nd photo is the old Beatty Brothers factory. In more recent years it has been the Fergus Market. Now it has been divided into shops.
> 
> Gwen prayers on their way for Marianne.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was cold today - the wind blew hard enough that the basketball net was totally horizontal. I did not go out.

saw Heidi briefly - she was in and out all day.

Bentley has bronchitis - a few prayers for him couldn't hurt anything. the doctor didn't think there was any pneumonia showing but was going to have someone else take a look at it tomorrow. so we will see.

may go in and knit with ellen tomorrow and have gary pick me up after work. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sweet meadow baby dress by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. 

Sam I love her patterns.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your worries. I am hoping that Greg can find a job so I won't need to get another job. Off to bed
> See you all tomorrow


Oh dear, Melody. I am in your position of insufficient funds. Last unemployment went almost all of it on car rego, 22 days late, and no rent. Talking to Dad, we have gone from feeding 1 large eater and 2 small eaters for $300/fortnight to feeding 3 large eaters and 3 small eaters and a food budget of $400 a fortnight with more being put in by myself and my nephew. To this end, I have planted tomato plants and will be adding lettuce and some other vegetables. Meat is one of the biggest costs, so am learning how to stretch a smaller amount of meat to make do without running out. I am also going to look at other areas I can make my own for less cost like soup. For myself, it is rare for me to fill my fuel tank more than half way. Most of the knitting I do is for a charity and I get most of the yarn from the charity.

I am in a location where I cannot afford to live by myself so live with DM and DSF, cannot get onto social housing lists as a single female with no children, so far down the priorities they use it is rediculus. If we were to lose this place, I would have to live in the car. I am also discouraged in my job hunting efforts because I never get past first contact. I either do not have the qualifications they want, the experience they want, or if I do, I lose out on my appearance and age. In the last few years, the government has changed the rules on supported unemployment volunteers so not an option to get into paid work that way.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Bentley. I hope it isn't bronchitis.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked again to Marianne. Got more information. She said that there are 3 types of sleep apnea and she has been diagnosed as having the one that is a combination of the other two. I told her she NEVER does anything halfa**ed for sure. She said she has to report in at 8:30 this evening and that they told her this would all be "fixable"; probaby will end up with a C-Pap (is that right?) machine to wear at bed time. Also said her oxygen levels were dropping to 48% at night according to the study.


Sending healing thoughts to Marianne. That is some really scary stuff, my oldest has the same thing not quite as bad his registers at a 15 and his oxygen drops to 53%. He has had aC-Pap machine for almost a year now. Big difference in his energy level. I think she will notice a big difference.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was cold today - the wind blew hard enough that the basketball net was totally horizontal. I did not go out.
> 
> saw Heidi briefly - she was in and out all day.
> 
> ...


I don't think I'd want to venture out with winds like that either. 
Sending lots of healing energy to Bentley, poor wee lad. 
I am listening to some of the first thunder of the year. The rain has just started. I have been rather busy with life the past few days, getting things ready for summer. Seth and I are going to try planting some purple potatoes in large pots tomorrow. I hope any ways. 
Heading for dreamland it's another early start in the morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE the dress Melody and what you are starting the colors are awesome. I may just have to copy you on the pink & yellow combo.


gagesmom said:


> Bonnie the building in the 2nd photo is the old Beatty Brothers factory. In more recent years it has been the Fergus Market. Now it has been divided into shops.
> 
> Gwen prayers on their way for Marianne.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so encouraging sounding. I just pray she can get the machine.



thewren said:


> I'm surprised she is alive with that low an oxygen reading. I am gasping when mine gets below 80. the cpap will do the trick though - Wendell has one - for an unbeliever he could not believe how much better he felt - wears it every night now. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like it will be a nice day for you Sam. Just stay warm and hydrated. Treat yourself to a nice lunch out too. Will have Bently in prayer for no pneumonia and a quick clearing up for the bronchitis.


thewren said:


> it was cold today - the wind blew hard enough that the basketball net was totally horizontal. I did not go out.
> 
> saw Heidi briefly - she was in and out all day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, hope Bentley is on the mend soon.

Melody, cute little dresses. 

Heather, hope you can stay in your current location, stressful fr yu with so much uncertainty & trying to feed so many on such a tight budget. If you were closer, I would apply share the excess from my garden.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Heather it is terrible to be in this position. I would cry if you have to live in your car. Praying that things improve.

I told Greg this morning that I take one day at a time and that is how I can get through the day sometimes.

Hugs and prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you would think the government would either help you find work or give you assistance - sounds like our government. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, Melody. I am in your position of insufficient funds. Last unemployment went almost all of it on car rego, 22 days late, and no rent. Talking to Dad, we have gone from feeding 1 large eater and 2 small eaters for $300/fortnight to feeding 3 large eaters and 3 small eaters and a food budget of $400 a fortnight with more being put in by myself and my nephew. To this end, I have planted tomato plants and will be adding lettuce and some other vegetables. Meat is one of the biggest costs, so am learning how to stretch a smaller amount of meat to make do without running out. I am also going to look at other areas I can make my own for less cost like soup. For myself, it is rare for me to fill my fuel tank more than half way. Most of the knitting I do is for a charity and I get most of the yarn from the charity.
> 
> I am in a location where I cannot afford to live by myself so live with DM and DSF, cannot get onto social housing lists as a single female with no children, so far down the priorities they use it is rediculus. If we were to lose this place, I would have to live in the car. I am also discouraged in my job hunting efforts because I never get past first contact. I either do not have the qualifications they want, the experience they want, or if I do, I lose out on my appearance and age. In the last few years, the government has changed the rules on supported unemployment volunteers so not an option to get into paid work that way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to try - it has been difficult to get myself to leave the farm - would much rather just stay put. that reads sleep the day away and the night. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds like it will be a nice day for you Sam. Just stay warm and hydrated. Treat yourself to a nice lunch out too. Will have Bently in prayer for no pneumonia and a quick clearing up for the bronchitis.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Oh dear, Melody. I am in your position of insufficient funds. Last unemployment went almost all of it on car rego, 22 days late, and no rent. Talking to Dad, we have gone from feeding 1 large eater and 2 small eaters for $300/fortnight to feeding 3 large eaters and 3 small eaters and a food budget of $400 a fortnight with more being put in by myself and my nephew. To this end, I have planted tomato plants and will be adding lettuce and some other vegetables. Meat is one of the biggest costs, so am learning how to stretch a smaller amount of meat to make do without running out. I am also going to look at other areas I can make my own for less cost like soup. For myself, it is rare for me to fill my fuel tank more than half way. Most of the knitting I do is for a charity and I get most of the yarn from the charity.
> 
> I am in a location where I cannot afford to live by myself so live with DM and DSF, cannot get onto social housing lists as a single female with no children, so far down the priorities they use it is rediculus. If we were to lose this place, I would have to live in the car. I am also discouraged in my job hunting efforts because I never get past first contact. I either do not have the qualifications they want, the experience they want, or if I do, I lose out on my appearance and age. In the last few years, the government has changed the rules on supported unemployment volunteers so not an option to get into paid work that way.


Why isn't your sister putting more into the budget? Feeding the kids is surely her responsibility. And if it is yours what about Centrelink payments for them?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:
 

> 2:30 pm and we have been home for a bit now. Went to the place to get resumes done. Updated mine and printed them off. Gregs will be ready to pick up tomorrow plus he has an appt with an employment coach at 9:30 tomorrow morning. Feeling much better about situation then I was last night.


Good to hear!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, the poor woman, as if she didn't already have enough to worry about. I hope they get her some answers soon.


Re Marianne.. Thats for sure, I hope so too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I hope the job hunt is sucessfully for Greg so you don't have to find something see. What kind of work is he looking for?
> I'm curious, what is the big building in the second icture?
> 
> Well, I have to say I'm grouchy today. This morning. Went to paint the bathroom at DS house, most of the house was painted off white, except the livingroom & hall which are tan. I suggested off white for the bathroom as it is a small room with no window & he s having tan/beige/brown marble. NO, he wants the tan. He showed up just as. I was nearlyfinished & guess what it's too dark!! Why listen to mom! Now it will take at least 2 cats to cover that. This afternoon he shows up mad as a hatter, the guy doing the Reno said he had wanted to paint the ceiling with some special paint before I painted it, he had told DH but he forgot. SometimesI could strangle the men in my life!
> ...


Oh boy! MEN!! (Sorry Sam) All that work for nothing :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> I have sleep apnea. My sleep was being disrupted 28 times per hour. Not any more. Thank goodness it's something that can be handled well.


Wow! Good to hear that it is sorted now. And it will be for Marianne also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just popping in for a bit....... I am caught up.  

Have even managed to spend a bit of time in the garden today pulling out weeds and moving some forget-me-knots around. I made a yummy winter casserole yesterday....

Simple Beef Casserole.

750g stewing steak or gravy beef (i use gravy beef) cubed
1 onion sliced .... 2 carrots chopped .... 1 swede chopped 
1 parsnip chopped ... 2-3 sticks celery chopped ... I also add pumpkin
You can of course add any vegetables or not that you like.

1 tspn crushed garlic ........ 2 tblspns worcestershire sauce
4 tspns chicken stock powder ..... 4 dry bay leaves
1/2 tspn rosemary ..... 1/2 tspn thyme
1 x 400g can crushed tomatoes ..... approx 1/3 cup fruit chutney
pepper to taste ..... 2 cups water

Just place all ingredients into a large casserole dish and cook for approx 2 hours. Then I add 3 tblspns gravox mixed with water and cook further 1/2 hour.

Serve with mashed potoatoes. YUMMO You could also cook this in a slow cooker.

PS Sorry about the spacing in my typing of ingredients.... I spaced them really well and they changed when I pressed enter :roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


Keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Stick to your guns Bonnie....tell them someone else needs to do it. You done soooooo much already. Perhaps doing so will make them realize they need to listen to you a bit more.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in for a bit....... I am caught up.
> 
> Have even managed to spend a bit of time in the garden today pulling out weeds and moving some forget-me-knots around. I made a yummy winter casserole yesterday....
> 
> Simple Beef Casserole.


This looks good- going shopping tomorrow so will get the ingredients for it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just talked again to Marianne. Got more information. She said that there are 3 types of sleep apnea and she has been diagnosed as having the one that is a combination of the other two. I told her she NEVER does anything halfa**ed for sure. She said she has to report in at 8:30 this evening and that they told her this would all be "fixable"; probaby will end up with a C-Pap (is that right?) machine to wear at bed time. Also said her oxygen levels were dropping to 48% at night according to the study.


Love that word "fixable"!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Kate how are you?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would be he goes back to work tomorrow for a week & is also studying for an exam. I will probably end up doing it, sucker that I am.


Sucker / mother....is there a difference?!! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was cold today - the wind blew hard enough that the basketball net was totally horizontal. I did not go out.
> 
> saw Heidi briefly - she was in and out all day.
> 
> ...


I hope the wee one picks up quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hi Kate how are you?


Morning Margaret (well it is here!) I'm fine thanks, just getting organised to go to my fitness class for the first time since I broke my leg. You'll realise how seriously we take it when I tell you one of my preparations is nipping up to the shop for 2 cream cakes for my friend & I for our "afters"! :roll: :lol: You doing okay?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning Margaret (well it is here!) I'm fine thanks, just getting organised to go to my fitness class for the first time since I broke my leg. You'll realise how seriously we take it when I tell you one of my preparations is nipping up to the shop for 2 cream cakes for my friend & I for our "afters"! :roll: :lol: You doing okay?


Ah- well you will have used up the calories in it befroe you eat them won't you? Very seriouselly clearly.
I'm doing fine, evening for me. Need to cook some pasta soon to go with a Chicken Scampi posted by Sam some time ago. And decide what I will eat- I've had a break from the Atkins diet (too many things on which prevented me sticking to it.) so been trying to do 5:2 in the hope of at least not putting weight on. And starving today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> This looks good- going shopping tomorrow so will get the ingredients for it.


I hope you like it :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sucker / mother....is there a difference?!! :lol:


Nope! Same thing here :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you like it :thumbup:


And good evening to you Cathy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And good evening to you Cathy.


And a good evening to you too 

I am lazing on the couch with the heater on.... feeling lazy now


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah- well you will have used up the calories in it befroe you eat them won't you? Very seriouselly clearly.
> I'm doing fine, evening for me. Need to cook some pasta soon to go with a Chicken Scampi posted by Sam some time ago. And decide what I will eat- I've had a break from the Atkins diet (too many things on which prevented me sticking to it.) so been trying to do 5:2 in the hope of at least not putting weight on. And starving today.


Our theory is we've earned the cakes! I'll need to get back to my 5:2 diet again, but as you say things keep turning up to stop you sticking to it. I've got 5 weeks before I go on the cruise, so I _should_ be starting this week...we'll see!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And a good evening to you too
> 
> I am lazing on the couch with the heater on.... feeling lazy now


Quite right too....just spare a thought for me lumbering around the hall in an hour! I shouldn't complain as it's a fun class and you can imagine the demograph if I tell you that Lil & I (64 & 62) are amongst the youngest in the class! Although we do have one lady who is in her 80s who would put you to shame!  :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Nope! Same thing here :roll:


Isn't it amazing, no matter how old they get (my 'boys' are 36 & 34) first sign of trouble and they yell, "Mum!" :roll: :lol: I once got a phone call at 6.30am from younger DS on holiday in Spain...."We had a break in and they've stolen all my clothes!" What exactly he thought I could do from here I don't know, but I got the Mum-phone-call anyway. I did remind him that he was there with 5 other blokes and surely they wouldn't let him walk about naked...? :shock: As usual (he's prone to exaggeration) it turned out they had only taken 3 T-shirts...and 2 of them he had 'stolen' from his brother!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Quite right too....just spare a thought for me lumbering around the hall in an hour! I shouldn't complain as it's a fun class and you can imagine the demograph if I tell you that Lil & I (64 & 62) are amongst the youngest in the class! Although we do have one lady who is in her 80s who would put you to shame!  :lol:


Enjoy your class, :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Isn't it amazing, no matter how old they get (my 'boys' are 36 & 34) first sign of trouble and they yell, "Mum!" :roll: :lol: I once got a phone call at 6.30am from younger DS on holiday in Spain...."We had a break in and they've stolen all my clothes!" What exactly he thought I could do from here I don't know, but I got the Mum-phone-call anyway. I did remind him that he was there with 5 other blokes and surely they wouldn't let him walk about naked...? :shock: As usual (he's prone to exaggeration) it turned out they had only taken 3 T-shirts...and 2 of them he had 'stolen' from his brother!


I see what you mean by exaggeration! LOL :roll:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

machriste said:


> Mel, there are a whole gang of us pulling for you and Greg!!!
> 
> I'm hosting my book club (a small group tonight. I made a pork shoulder for pulled pork tacos (the 6th of May is relatively near, and we read Flight Behavior by Barbara Kingsolver re the Monarch butterflies that changed their winter stay from Mexico to Appalachia,) and there's a lovely raspberry pie just out of the oven. Beer and Sangria are chilling as well. It's sunny and 70s F today; we might be able to have cocktails and hors d'oeuvres out on the patio tonight.


I enjoyed that book, although I did not think it was BK's best. I was especially intrigued by the knitting references: the shearing, spinning and dyeing of the wool that was described, and even buying secondhand sweaters to pull down and reuse the yarn! What did your group make of it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Purl2diva has her birthday today

Happy Birthday!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our theory is we've earned the cakes! I'll need to get back to my 5:2 diet again, but as you say things keep turning up to stop you sticking to it. I've got 5 weeks before I go on the cruise, so I _should_ be starting this week...we'll see!


You could do with getting a bit off so that you don't end up heavier than you are now after the cruise! Finding 2 days in a week is not too hard- make a commitment. How about starting tomorrow? After you've had the cakes today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't it amazing, no matter how old they get (my 'boys' are 36 & 34) first sign of trouble and they yell, "Mum!" :roll: :lol: I once got a phone call at 6.30am from younger DS on holiday in Spain...."We had a break in and they've stolen all my clothes!" What exactly he thought I could do from here I don't know, but I got the Mum-phone-call anyway. I did remind him that he was there with 5 other blokes and surely they wouldn't let him walk about naked...? :shock: As usual (he's prone to exaggeration) it turned out they had only taken 3 T-shirts...and 2 of them he had 'stolen' from his brother!


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Purl2diva has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Happy Birthday from me too


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Purl2diva.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm requesting special prayers for Marianne. Last week she had a sleep study done because she keeps having these attacks (her words) where she wakes up and can't breath. She called today to say that whatever it is they measured that on a scale of 1-100 with 100 being you're great and 0 your dead she scored a 4. I don't know what that indicates but they insisted that she come back in tonight for another study. According to them she was having 10 attacks per hour. Again, I don't know anything more than what I've told you and am pretty concerned about her.


That sure doesn't sound good. Hope that the study will determine what the problem is and that there is a quick cure. Prayers going up for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> it
> Bentley has bronchitis - a few prayers for him couldn't hurt anything. the doctor didn't think there was any pneumonia showing but was going to have someone else take a look at it tomorrow. so we will see.
> sam


Prayers coming.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Purl2diva.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Purl2diva.
And didn't Tami get missed here? It was on Facebook but I don't remember it here. A day or two ago (hard to get the days right between memory and time zones).


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Purl2diva


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Purl2diva and to Tami too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Our theory is we've earned the cakes! I'll need to get back to my 5:2 diet again, but as you say things keep turning up to stop you sticking to it. I've got 5 weeks before I go on the cruise, so I _should_ be starting this week...we'll see!


I think you've earned a cream cake! Start the diet tomorrow! I've just got back from a 5 mile walk and am prowling round the kitchen wondering what I can stuff in my face!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> You could do with getting a bit off so that you don't end up heavier than you are now after the cruise! Finding 2 days in a week is not too hard- make a commitment. How about starting tomorrow? After you've had the cakes today.


I bought 4 strawberry tarts (which cost almost £1 each! :shock: ) and my friend & I had one each....fair enough, but after eating my lunch I've just eaten another one!  I really must start my 5:2 again, but no promises about tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Isn't it amazing, no matter how old they get (my 'boys' are 36 & 34) first sign of trouble and they yell, "Mum!" :roll: :lol: I once got a phone call at 6.30am from younger DS on holiday in Spain...."We had a break in and they've stolen all my clothes!" What exactly he thought I could do from here I don't know, but I got the Mum-phone-call anyway. I did remind him that he was there with 5 other blokes and surely they wouldn't let him walk about naked...? :shock: As usual (he's prone to exaggeration) it turned out they had only taken 3 T-shirts...and 2 of them he had 'stolen' from his brother!


It's the phone call that starts "Now don't worry Mum but...............
Last one like that went on "I'm in hospital with a broken leg"! Since he lives in Poland, there wasn't much I could do!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Purl2diva.


And from me too! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Purl2diva and to Tami too!


Hope your birthdays are wonderful, Purl2diva and Tami!!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tami.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Purl2Diva! May you have a glorious celebration and many more.

Tami if we missed your birthday please accept this belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> I bought 4 strawberry tarts (which cost almost £1 each! :shock: ) and my friend & I had one each....fair enough, but after eating my lunch I've just eaten another one!  I really must start my 5:2 again, but no promises about tomorrow. :roll:


Strawberries are fruit so two strawberry tarts are 2 of your 5-a-day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OH I like your way of thinking Martina!!! LOL


martina said:


> Strawberries are fruit so two strawberry tarts are 2 of your 5-a-day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I bought 4 strawberry tarts (which cost almost £1 each! :shock: ) and my friend & I had one each....fair enough, but after eating my lunch I've just eaten another one!  I really must start my 5:2 again, but no promises about tomorrow. :roll:


Come on take the plunge- you know it works for you- and the other 5 days you don't need to worry too much. Stop procrastinating! (wow I even managed to spell it right!).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Strawberries are fruit so two strawberry tarts are 2 of your 5-a-day.


Too right Martina! Just recently someone posted a recipe for One Bowl Apple Cake here. I made it last week and it turned out really well. It's been contributing to my 5 a day ever since!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> Too right Martina! Just recently someone posted a recipe for One Bowl Apple Cake here. I made it last week and it turned out really well. It's been contributing to my 5 a day ever since!


That's the way to do it!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Too right Martina! Just recently someone posted a recipe for One Bowl Apple Cake here. I made it last week and it turned out really well. It's been contributing to my 5 a day ever since!


That was me and I love that cake - not too sweet, but darn good. Can't stop at just once piece either.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Purl2diva.


And Happy Birthday from me, too, Purl2diva.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Strawberries are fruit so two strawberry tarts are 2 of your 5-a-day.


I like your way of thinking. :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Purl2Diva.
Sam, hope Bentley is doing better today.
Gwen, have you heard from Marianne, hope they don't make her wait on the results.
I got the GS off to school & GD is watching her morning cartoons.
DS is just out the door for his flight to work for a week. I think he will implode before this house is renovated. The plumber came this morning & the drain for his tub is the wrong one so now has to either order another& wait a month or rebuild the enclosure for the tub so this one works. Nothing seems to go easy. & yes, sucker mom will be repainting as even when dry the tan is too dark.

It's beautiful here today but I'm not too ambitious this morning after all the painting & digging yesterday, boy am I out of shape after winter. I should be in Kates exercise class.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday, Purl2diva, and a belated to Tami. Hope it is/was a great day!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sucker / mother....is there a difference?!! :lol:


No Kate I don't think there is a difference 😁😁😁


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


Gentle hugs for you--hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And a happy belated birthday to Tami- noticed it on facebook, and forgot- oh well!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> That was me and I love that cake - not too sweet, but darn good. Can't stop at just once piece either.


Thanks Grannypeg - it's delicious, but you're right, you can't stop at one piece! I'll be glad when it's all gone!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


So sorry to hear this. Hope you begin to feel better very soon. Sending gentle healing hugs to you. x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> So sorry to hear this. Hope you begin to feel better very soon. Sending gentle healing hugs to you. x


From me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I am in a location where I cannot afford to live by myself so live with DM and DSF, cannot get onto social housing lists as a single female with no children, so far down the priorities they use it is rediculus. If we were to lose this place, I would have to live in the car. I am also discouraged in my job hunting efforts because I never get past first contact. I either do not have the qualifications they want, the experience they want, or if I do, I lose out on my appearance and age. In the last few years, the government has changed the rules on supported unemployment volunteers so not an option to get into paid work that way.


Oh dear, I do hope things improve soon for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Isn't it amazing, no matter how old they get (my 'boys' are 36 & 34) first sign of trouble and they yell, "Mum!" :roll: :lol: I once got a phone call at 6.30am from younger DS on holiday in Spain...."We had a break in and they've stolen all my clothes!" What exactly he thought I could do from here I don't know, but I got the Mum-phone-call anyway. I did remind him that he was there with 5 other blokes and surely they wouldn't let him walk about naked...? :shock: As usual (he's prone to exaggeration) it turned out they had only taken 3 T-shirts...and 2 of them he had 'stolen' from his brother!


Sounds like my nephew who was on holiday in Cuba and left his phone at the pool. Had to call his mother in Ontario to ask her to cancel his phone but didn't give her the proper information to do so. Once he'd called her, he didn't seem to worry about it anymore. I guess he just thought mom will look after it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Purl2diva - Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Tami - Happy Birthday.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


So sorry to hear that. Did the doc give you something to counteract your nausea & diarrhea?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Purl2diva and Tami - Happy Birthday from me, even if I am rather late!&#127874;&#127873;&#127874;&#127880;&#127874;&#127881;&#127874;


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


That sounds pretty grim. It seems a bizarre wish, but I hope you soon feel well enough to have a good cry. Or just feel well...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dessert Joy, hope they get you feeling better soon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dessert Joy, hope they get you feeling better soon.


From me, too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


I hope it was just a bug and you're feeling much better.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sucker / mother....is there a difference?!! :lol:


I think it is just nature! This last couple of days, a baby robin has been coming to perch on my bird feeder. It just sits there, looking helpless, until one of the parent birds flies in, selects a choice morsel from the feeder, and inserts it into the ever open beak of the youngster. Now, robins being robins, I cannot tell whether the parent bird is male or female, but whichever, it certainly is totally at the beck and call of that baby! Ring any bells?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just popping in for a bit....... I am caught up.
> 
> Have even managed to spend a bit of time in the garden today pulling out weeds and moving some forget-me-knots around. I made a yummy winter casserole yesterday....
> 
> ...


This looks good i have beef that is thawed out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


Hope you're feeling better by now....sending gentle hugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Strawberries are fruit so two strawberry tarts are 2 of your 5-a-day.


I really like your thinking! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Come on take the plunge- you know it works for you- and the other 5 days you don't need to worry too much. Stop procrastinating! (wow I even managed to spell it right!).


Ah but...we're going up to Glasgow tomorrow to look for curtain material & will go for lunch somewhere....Thursday we've got Luke & I need the energy....Friday I'm meeting a friend for lunch.....maybe Saturday? (If I haven't come up with another excuse by then!  ) :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


Oh Joy that's not good! Hoping it's just a bug and you're feeling a bit better by now. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I enjoyed that book, although I did not think it was BK's best. I was especially intrigued by the knitting references: the shearing, spinning and dyeing of the wool that was described, and even buying secondhand sweaters to pull down and reuse the yarn! What did your group make of it?


We talked about the knitting and the sheep. We also thought the ending was a bit abrupt. What happened after the flood! Did Cub return to live with his parents? We though Preston was a very small little boy and that Dellarobia did quite a good job talking to him about their future life. I had read the book a few years ago and really was involved with the plot. This time I was enamored with the writing. Kingsolver seems to do so well with the voices of her characters.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Purl2diva.


Happy Birthday from me too!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


It's horrid feeling sick isn't it? Do hope you will feel better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 wrote:
Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


.? Enterprise? I've not heard of that disease. Hope you're doing better.


Has anyone heard from Sonja, she's not posted for a couple of days? I hope all is well with her family, they've had so many problems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's true - sad but true. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Oh boy! MEN!! (Sorry Sam) All that work for nothing :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there any other way to exercise? --- sam



KateB said:


> Morning Margaret (well it is here!) I'm fine thanks, just getting organised to go to my fitness class for the first time since I broke my leg. You'll realise how seriously we take it when I tell you one of my preparations is nipping up to the shop for 2 cream cakes for my friend & I for our "afters"! :roll: :lol: You doing okay?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you cruising and for how long? --- sam



KateB said:


> Our theory is we've earned the cakes! I'll need to get back to my 5:2 diet again, but as you say things keep turning up to stop you sticking to it. I've got 5 weeks before I go on the cruise, so I _should_ be starting this week...we'll see!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> sassafras123 wrote:
> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.
> 
> .? Enterprise? I've not heard of that disease. Hope you're doing better.
> ...


I think her son was getting some results this week- also she has come down badly with allergies- I have her email and will write as soon as I finish this!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sassafras...Hope you are feeling a bit better by now. 

Purl2Diva...Happy Birthday. May today be filled with many blessings.

Busyworkerbee...I do hope things work out for the family to stay at the current home and that you have a successful garden.

Gwen...Thanks for all the updates on Marianne. 

Sam...I hope Bentley will be feeling better soon. He does seem to get sick frequently. My boys did that also when they were young. I am sure Ellen would love the company of you for a knitting time.

I believe I might be working all weekend again, but I know there is an end in sight as I took a half day of vacation on Monday and a full day of vacation on Tuesday of next week for Matthew's art competition. I almost forgot to confirm our coming for the private reception so I emailed it and called it in just before going to bed last night. They received it and we can attend. I will have worked a 22 day stretch by the time I get to have my vacation time, so I will treasure that time with my boys. DS#1 will attend the reception with Matthew and me. Matthew has always attended the concerts that DS#1 has performed in so this gives the oldest son a chance to be there for his brother. DS#1 truly loves Matthew's art talents and tells him often how well he is doing. I know that comes from his heart which means a lot to Matthew and to me. He is currently drawing a bird for a wedding gift for a very good friend who gets married at the end of May. I will want to get it framed before he gifts it. I am hoping to make cards of some of the most recent drawings while I am off next week and then those pictures will be sent off. I have been going to bed earlier to endure this long stretch of working. I knit a bit in the morning and during a work break so I destress as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very funny kate - made me smile - I remember calling out to my mother about where my socks were when I was actually standing in front of the drawer. go figure. --- sam



KateB said:


> Isn't it amazing, no matter how old they get (my 'boys' are 36 & 34) first sign of trouble and they yell, "Mum!" :roll: :lol: I once got a phone call at 6.30am from younger DS on holiday in Spain...."We had a break in and they've stolen all my clothes!" What exactly he thought I could do from here I don't know, but I got the Mum-phone-call anyway. I did remind him that he was there with 5 other blokes and surely they wouldn't let him walk about naked...? :shock: As usual (he's prone to exaggeration) it turned out they had only taken 3 T-shirts...and 2 of them he had 'stolen' from his brother!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday purl2dive - and many more. how today was a special day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Purl2diva has her birthday today
> 
> Happy Birthday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and a late happy birthday to tami - think they are out and about running around. --- sam



darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Purl2diva.
> And didn't Tami get missed here? It was on Facebook but I don't remember it here. A day or two ago (hard to get the days right between memory and time zones).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

raw veggies. --- sam



angelam said:


> I think you've earned a cream cake! Start the diet tomorrow! I've just got back from a 5 mile walk and am prowling round the kitchen wondering what I can stuff in my face!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

martina - I love your way of thinking. --- sam



martina said:


> Strawberries are fruit so two strawberry tarts are 2 of your 5-a-day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how did I miss that recipe? --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> That was me and I love that cake - not too sweet, but darn good. Can't stop at just once piece either.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy your way to wrap you up in warm healing energy - hope you are laying down. ---- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

today I went to get online and my moniter would only flicker - a new monitor is really not in the budget. I tried turning it off and allowing it to sit for a while - which didn't work. my document file was in the red zone and I had about fifteen windows open - not that that was too many. actually way too many. but I am famous for having a slew of windows open and every so often it catches up with me. I finally logged off and turned the computer off. went in the living room and knit for rows on my blanket. came back and started up and miracle of miracles - every thing worked - I just needed to get rid of a bunch of windows. thank goodness I didn't need to buy a new monitor.

I didn't make it into Ellen's - took a nap instead. did get about ten rows done on the baby blanket which is good. plan on doing some more tonight. television still not working so think I will sit in silence - which isn't all bad - and knit up a storm.

sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> today I went to get online and my moniter would only flicker - a new monitor is really not in the budget. I tried turning it off and allowing it to sit for a while - which didn't work. my document file was in the red zone and I had about fifteen windows open - not that that was too many. actually way too many. but I am famous for having a slew of windows open and every so often it catches up with me. I finally logged off and turned the computer off. went in the living room and knit for rows on my blanket. came back and started up and miracle of miracles - every thing worked - I just needed to get rid of a bunch of windows. thank goodness I didn't need to buy a new monitor.
> 
> I didn't make it into Ellen's - took a nap instead. did get about ten rows done on the baby blanket which is good. plan on doing some more tonight. television still not working so think I will sit in silence - which isn't all bad - and knit up a storm.
> 
> sam


I wish you were closer. I have a monitor that you could have. It's sitting in the basement but to ship it to you would probably cost the earth.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've just read a post from Mellie's friend biker babe on KP that Mellie has had a stroke and is in hospital. She says that her speech is impaired to some extent but not much more news. She asks for prayers for Mellie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I got an invitation from my previous employer to attend the retiree's lunch next month. I haven't seen them for at least 18 years. Not sure how I'll feel meeting my ex-co-workers after all this time. I'm torn. I worked there for 32 years and when I left, I hardly had an acknowledgement from management. The President was told I was leaving and his answer was "there are a lot of people leaving at this time". In one way, I'd like to see them and then another I wonder what we have to talk about. Has anyone been in this position? Would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have just seen on the digest that Mel has had a stroke and is in hospital. This is our Mel I presume. Either way I wish her well.she is in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've just read a post from Mellie's friend biker babe on KP that Mellie has had a stroke and is in hospital. She says that her speech is impaired to some extent but not much more news. She asks for prayers for Mellie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my goodness gracious, as if she did not have enough going on, already. She has been pushing herself so hard. Of course prayer is about all one can do with the distances involved.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've just read a post from Mellie's friend biker babe on KP that Mellie has had a stroke and is in hospital. She says that her speech is impaired to some extent but not much more news. She asks for prayers for Mellie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Sending every good thought.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> I have just seen on the digest that Mel has had a stroke and is in hospital. This is our Mel I presume. Either way I wish her well.she is in my prayers.


Thank you for sharing that, Martina. I will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I have just seen on the digest that Mel has had a stroke and is in hospital. This is our Mel I presume. Either way I wish her well.she is in my prayers.


Has to be Mel- because it says Gagesmom.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Has to be Mel- because it says Gagesmom.


That is what I thought. I know she hasn't been well and has a lot of problems otherwise. Now this. Let's hope she makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> That is what I thought. I know she hasn't been well and has a lot of problems otherwise. Now this. Let's hope she makes a speedy recovery.


This probably explains why she was having headaches.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> This probably explains why she was having headaches.


That was my first thought.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

And prayerfully, a complete recovery. God bless here with His presence and a wise and skillful medical team.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> And prayerfully, a complete recovery. God bless here with His presence and a wise and skillful medical team.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for letting us know. This does explain the headaches and other symptoms. I will pray for her and the family. So sad for Gage and Greg.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks budasha - mine is working fine right now - I just needed to delete some things and empty my queue. but many thanks for the offer. --- sam



budasha said:


> I wish you were closer. I have a monitor that you could have. It's sitting in the basement but to ship it to you would probably cost the earth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is terrible - sending tons of healing energy to melody. she was having those headaches. more gage and greg. --- sam

---


jheiens said:


> I've just read a post from Mellie's friend biker babe on KP that Mellie has had a stroke and is in hospital. She says that her speech is impaired to some extent but not much more news. She asks for prayers for Mellie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've just read a post from Mellie's friend biker babe on KP that Mellie has had a stroke and is in hospital. She says that her speech is impaired to some extent but not much more news. She asks for prayers for Mellie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I've been very worried about her migraines and the issues they found in her test some time ago...so sorry to learn of this. Praying very hard for her!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> That is what I thought. I know she hasn't been well and has a lot of problems otherwise. Now this. Let's hope she makes a speedy recovery.


I hope this isn't our Mel but if so, it's another case where she has gone in with a severe headache and they have misdiagnosed. My DH went through the same. He had a severe headache and blurred vision and they diagnosed him with a migraine. Mel has been working so hard to keep the wolf from the door and I just can't believe that she has had this drop on her. She has been one of the prayer warriors and now she certainly needs their help. Prayers going for her.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> I hope this isn't our Mel but if so, it's another case where she has gone in with a severe headache and they have misdiagnosed. My DH went through the same. He had a severe headache and blurred vision and they diagnosed him with a migraine. Mel has been working so hard to keep the wolf from the door and I just can't believe that she has had this drop on her. She has been one of the prayer warriors and now she certainly needs their help. Prayers going for her.


Unfortunately it seems that it is our Mel.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've just read a post from Mellie's friend biker babe on KP that Mellie has had a stroke and is in hospital. She says that her speech is impaired to some extent but not much more news. She asks for prayers for Mellie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


OMG, the poor girl, I hope she will recover, she has been under too much stress lately & the migraine problems.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've just read a post from Mellie's friend biker babe on KP that Mellie has had a stroke and is in hospital. She says that her speech is impaired to some extent but not much more news. She asks for prayers for Mellie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I tried to find this post and couldn't. What date is it under?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> I tried to find this post and couldn't. What date is it under?


Today. Click on "Newest Topics" and it is on page1 under "for friends of gagesmom".


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

budasha said:


> I tried to find this post and couldn't. What date is it under?


It was posted today by bikerbaby101 and is titled All of Gagesmum's Friends.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Melody's stroke. She is the heart and soul of her family. So much pressure on her. Many prayers being said on her behalf and for Greg and Gage as well.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Just can be on for a quick minute. Read about Melody, many prayers going for her!!! Full recovery!!
Start work tomorrow it's going to take a while to get my schedule straight, hopefully this will be my stress relief! 


thewren said:


> that is terrible - sending tons of healing energy to melody. she was having those headaches. more gage and greg. --- sam
> 
> ---


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> It was posted today by bikerbaby101 and is titled All of Gagesmum's Friends.


You have the correct title. I made a mistake , sorry all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Talked to Marianne. She used a cpap at the clinic last night and felt much better this morning. They have told her she will get her own or home in a few days. YEA! Also told her within 2-3 days of using it she will see a HUGE improvement in how she feels.

I went to RA doc today; they've taken me off the methatrexate because of the cough I've developed. Taken me off of my meloxicam and put me back on a low dose of prednizone and are sending me to my orthopedic doc/surgeon to see about surgery on my hip again. I go next Tues. All is fine by me if they can just get it to stop being so darn painful. Cut away if needed. Ready to move on!

Oh yes, Marianne's son is actually feeling a little better. Levels have come up a bit. Doc told him he could hang on for a few years still IF he does what he is suppose to do. Marianne said it seems to have bolstered him some. Positive energy at work here with prayers.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Purl2Diva.
> Sam, hope Bentley is doing better today.
> Gwen, have you heard from Marianne, hope they don't make her wait on the results.
> I got the GS off to school & GD is watching her morning cartoons.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this Joy. Prayers going up for you.{{{gentle hugs}}}}


sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the updates Gwen I hope you get some proper relief from your hip problem soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Just can be on for a quick minute. Read about Melody, many prayers going for her!!! Full recovery!!
> Start work tomorrow it's going to take a while to get my schedule straight, hopefully this will be my stress relief!


Best wishes on the new job, Noni. It may be a bit of a struggle for a while, but you can do it, I'm sure. Hang in there, girlfriend!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh NO! Praying for Melody immediatley. Hope her friend will keep us posted. Oh dear Lord.


jheiens said:


> I've just read a post from Mellie's friend biker babe on KP that Mellie has had a stroke and is in hospital. She says that her speech is impaired to some extent but not much more news. She asks for prayers for Mellie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is on page 2 now of the Newest topics. Go to Active topics and then newest topics page 2. Her friend is bikerbabe101.


budasha said:


> I tried to find this post and couldn't. What date is it under?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Best of luck tomorrow Noni.


jheiens said:


> Best wishes on the new job, Noni. It may be a bit of a struggle for a while, but you can do it, I'm sure. Hang in there, girlfriend!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for the birthday wishes. It is so nice to have greetings from all over the States and the world!

We went out to dinner with DS and DDIL. Very good!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I have contacted Melody's friend and have an address. If you want to send a card, PM me.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I would like to have Mel's address, Joy.

Joy

I've PMed Mel's friend and heard back from her. Asked her to let Mel know that we are praying for her as well as for Greg and Gage. She said that she certainly would do that when she sees her tomorrow.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh NO! Praying for Melody immediatley. Hope her friend will keep us posted. Oh dear Lord.


Sending healing energiy to Melody. I can imagine how scared she must feel along with Greg and Gage. (((((((((((((((((((((GROUP HUGS)))))))))))))))))))) for Mel and her family


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That is what I thought. I know she hasn't been well and has a lot of problems otherwise. Now this. Let's hope she makes a speedy recovery.


I just heard from her friend Bikerbaby:
She is in very good spirits and is trying to keep positive. I am going to spend time with her tomorrow as I took the day off of work for her. This isn't a nice set back but we will get her through. I will let her know how much she is loved by the tea party. I will keep everyone updated. But she is in the ICU right now. They are keeping a very close eye on her. Next few days will hopefully tell us more on how we can fix it and get her better. 
I am sure they won't mind my sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is on page 2 now of the Newest topics. Go to Active topics and then newest topics page 2. Her friend is bikerbabe101.


Here is a direct link to the page, I hope it works. It is hard to believe.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-334458-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A further word from Bikerbaby:

We will know more once she finishes getting the testing done. Hopefully she recovers quickly. But it is going to be a long road. And all we can do is to stand by her and keep helping her along the way


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne. She used a cpap at the clinic last night and felt much better this morning. They have told her she will get her own or home in a few days. YEA! Also told her within 2-3 days of using it she will see a HUGE improvement in how she feels.
> 
> I went to RA doc today; they've taken me off the methatrexate because of the cough I've developed. Taken me off of my meloxicam and put me back on a low dose of prednizone and are sending me to my orthopedic doc/surgeon to see about surgery on my hip again. I go next Tues. All is fine by me if they can just get it to stop being so darn painful. Cut away if needed. Ready to move on!
> 
> Oh yes, Marianne's son is actually feeling a little better. Levels have come up a bit. Doc told him he could hang on for a few years still IF he does what he is suppose to do. Marianne said it seems to have bolstered him some. Positive energy at work here with prayers.


Glad to hear good news about Marianne and her son. 👍👍👍 she will definitely notice a big difference. 
Sorry to hear you are still in pain, hope they it together for you. 
Ps you would look rather strange walking around with only one hip. 😉😉 
Positive energy works great


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Adding my hugs, prayers and love to Mel along with all those already sent. She is way too young for this. 

Also sending healing thoughts to Joy and to Gwen for pain relief.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Adding my hugs, prayers and love to Mel along with all those already sent. She is way too young for this.
> 
> Also sending healing thoughts to Joy and to Gwen for pain relief.


Stroke can affect babes- according to the blurb the Stroke Foundation sends me- not that I am downplaying the seriousness of what has happened to Mel.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, so good to hear that Marianne did well with the CPAP, she should see an amazing improvement after a short time. Also great that her son is doing better.
I hope you can get some solution about your hip that will get you pain free.

Noni, hope yiu enjoy the new job. Do you get to work in the garden center? That would be a great fit for you.

It's great that we've had news of Melody & that she has such a good friend. Prayers for a complete recovery for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think there is a medicine - if administered quickly enough it does away with most of the side effects. it's a shot. can't remember the name of it. but supposedly it does away with things like paralyzing part of the fact - speech problems. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Stroke can affect babes- according to the blurb the Stroke Foundation sends me- not that I am downplaying the seriousness of what has happened to Mel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Before and After the Earthquake

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15258&memberid=982839


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard from her friend Bikerbaby:
> She is in very good spirits and is trying to keep positive. I am going to spend time with her tomorrow as I took the day off of work for her. This isn't a nice set back but we will get her through. I will let her know how much she is loved by the tea party. I will keep everyone updated. But she is in the ICU right now. They are keeping a very close eye on her. Next few days will hopefully tell us more on how we can fix it and get her better.
> I am sure they won't mind my sharing.


Just dropped in quickly to see this!! Joining the prayers/ healing vibes/energy and wishes for Our Dear Mel, and also Greg and Gage.
Sassafras, hope you're over your nasty symptoms and Dr sorts you out. Gwenie, hope you're new med regimen provides relief. Must go now so major {{{{{{{{{{{healing and comforting hugs}}}}}}}}}}}} to everyone. Lin.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> I have just seen on the digest that Mel has had a stroke and is in hospital. This is our Mel I presume. Either way I wish her well.she is in my prayers.


Oh poor Mel. As if she hasn't had enough problems. Sending lots of healing thoughts and hugs for her and her family. I hope she recovers very quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Before and After the Earthquake
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15258&memberid=982839


Thanks Sam for showing these- not having a functioning telly I have been low on images!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne. She used a cpap at the clinic last night and felt much better this morning. They have told her she will get her own or home in a few days. YEA! Also told her within 2-3 days of using it she will see a HUGE improvement in how she feels.
> 
> I went to RA doc today; they've taken me off the methatrexate because of the cough I've developed. Taken me off of my meloxicam and put me back on a low dose of prednizone and are sending me to my orthopedic doc/surgeon to see about surgery on my hip again. I go next Tues. All is fine by me if they can just get it to stop being so darn painful. Cut away if needed. Ready to move on!
> 
> Oh yes, Marianne's son is actually feeling a little better. Levels have come up a bit. Doc told him he could hang on for a few years still IF he does what he is suppose to do. Marianne said it seems to have bolstered him some. Positive energy at work here with prayers.


Some good news in here after the worrying news of Melody. At least it was caught early and strokes caught early often have a very good recovery rate now. Amazing how far treatment of strokes has come in the last 30 years.

Good that Maryanne will soon have her oen CPAP machine- they are usually so brilliant. ANd what an answer to pray that Ben is a buit better- and could still keep going for a few years. But depends on what he has to do to keep going for a few more years- he might decide the pressures aren't worth it.

What a shame you can't keep up with the MTX- it was working well for the RA wasn't it? But it does have some pretty nasty side effects.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> sassafras123 wrote:
> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.
> 
> .? Enterprise? I've not heard of that disease. Hope you're doing better.
> ...


Thank you for asking Bonnie I'm sorry to say we have had the worst news possible regarding my son . So we have just been trying to pull ourselves together I'm Now going to try and act as normal as possible for the sake of my family . I'm relying on you all to chatter lots and I'll chatter along with you and try and keep from becoming a blubbering mess. Hopefully I'll pick up my knitting again as I need to have something in my hands but at the moment it's not happening .I will say thank you now for all the kind messages you are going to post

I also would like to add my prayers for melody and I hope she makes a speedy full recovery 
Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Stroke can affect babes- according to the blurb the Stroke Foundation sends me- not that I am downplaying the seriousness of what has happened to Mel.


It sure can my Sara had a stroke at 18 months had to relearn everything all over again. I do hope Mel makes a full recovery.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for asking Bonnie I'm sorry to say we have had the worst news possible regarding my son . So we have just been trying to pull ourselves together I'm Now going to try and act as normal as possible for the sake of my family . I'm relying on you all to chatter lots and I'll chatter along with you and try and keep from becoming a blubbering mess. Hopefully I'll pick up my knitting again as I need to have something in my hands but at the moment it's not happening .I will say thank you now for all the kind messages you are going to post
> 
> I also would like to add my prayers for melody and I hope she makes a speedy full recovery
> Sonja


Oh Sonya I am so sorry for you- sometimes it is OK to be a blubbering mess. ANd while staying a blubbering mess won't help anyone (including yourself) it won't do any harm for a while- and may well help for now.
And for now just go for simple knitting- something you don't need to think about but that will give you the relaxation that is so helpful and so necessary for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for asking Bonnie I'm sorry to say we have had the worst news possible regarding my son . So we have just been trying to pull ourselves together I'm Now going to try and act as normal as possible for the sake of my family . I'm relying on you all to chatter lots and I'll chatter along with you and try and keep from becoming a blubbering mess. Hopefully I'll pick up my knitting again as I need to have something in my hands but at the moment it's not happening .I will say thank you now for all the kind messages you are going to post
> 
> I also would like to add my prayers for melody and I hope she makes a speedy full recovery
> Sonja


Sending you and yours lots of calming healing hugs. I was wondering how your son is doing, sorry to hear it is not good news. Knitting is a good way to ease stresses. hugs


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've just read a post from Mellie's friend biker babe on KP that Mellie has had a stroke and is in hospital. She says that her speech is impaired to some extent but not much more news. She asks for prayers for Mellie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


How awful, poor Mel. Keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear spent 6 hours in ER, nausea, vomiting diarrhea. This doc thought it was enterprise. I just want to feel better. I'd cry but I'm too weak.


Oh sorry to hear that..... I hope you are improving now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, the poor girl, I hope she will recover, she has been under too much stress lately & the migraine problems.


Just terrible news. Poor Melody, I hope and pray that she will have a full recovery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne. She used a cpap at the clinic last night and felt much better this morning. They have told her she will get her own or home in a few days. YEA! Also told her within 2-3 days of using it she will see a HUGE improvement in how she feels.
> 
> I went to RA doc today; they've taken me off the methatrexate because of the cough I've developed. Taken me off of my meloxicam and put me back on a low dose of prednizone and are sending me to my orthopedic doc/surgeon to see about surgery on my hip again. I go next Tues. All is fine by me if they can just get it to stop being so darn painful. Cut away if needed. Ready to move on!
> 
> Oh yes, Marianne's son is actually feeling a little better. Levels have come up a bit. Doc told him he could hang on for a few years still IF he does what he is suppose to do. Marianne said it seems to have bolstered him some. Positive energy at work here with prayers.


Good news for Marianne on both counts. Yay.

I gather the doc thinks your cough is related to your meds? I hope you are able to keep on top of the pain without those medications. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing energiy to Melody. I can imagine how scared she must feel along with Greg and Gage. (((((((((((((((((((((GROUP HUGS)))))))))))))))))))) for Mel and her family


Count me in for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard from her friend Bikerbaby:
> She is in very good spirits and is trying to keep positive. I am going to spend time with her tomorrow as I took the day off of work for her. This isn't a nice set back but we will get her through. I will let her know how much she is loved by the tea party. I will keep everyone updated. But she is in the ICU right now. They are keeping a very close eye on her. Next few days will hopefully tell us more on how we can fix it and get her better.
> I am sure they won't mind my sharing.


Thanks Julie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh Sonya I am so sorry for you- sometimes it is OK to be a blubbering mess. ANd while staying a blubbering mess won't help anyone (including yourself) it won't do any harm for a while- and may well help for now.
> And for now just go for simple knitting- something you don't need to think about but that will give you the relaxation that is so helpful and so necessary for you.


Ditto to all of the above. I am so so sorry to hear this Sonja.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, I'll be working in home/hardware surprisingly. Maybe at some point even next year I'll be able to move to garden center. I think this will be interesting too.
I'm glad Melody has such a good friend to support her and cheer her up.
Sassafras I hope you feel better soon, sounds awful!
Sonja, I hope all the ktp chatter will help keep your mind distracted. So sorry.
Gwen, I hope you get some relief from you hip soon.
I'd better get off here or I'll end up late today! I'm going to try working out at the gym first so I have lots of blood circulation to my brain for learning new things! Take care. nittergma


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, dear, this does seem to be a morning of bad news. Both Mel and Sonja's son go to prove that even the young sometimes have to cope with devastating health problems.

I will be keeping both of them in my thoughts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for asking Bonnie I'm sorry to say we have had the worst news possible regarding my son . So we have just been trying to pull ourselves together I'm Now going to try and act as normal as possible for the sake of my family . I'm relying on you all to chatter lots and I'll chatter along with you and try and keep from becoming a blubbering mess. Hopefully I'll pick up my knitting again as I need to have something in my hands but at the moment it's not happening .I will say thank you now for all the kind messages you are going to post
> 
> So sorry to hear this...sending gentle hugs and prayers. Know that love and good thoughts are coming your way. You are such a wonderful support for your family.
> 
> Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonia, you are in my prayers. Sometimes it is good to blubber, Just take it moment by moment and take care of yourself.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've just read a post from Mellie's friend biker babe on KP that Mellie has had a stroke and is in hospital. She says that her speech is impaired to some extent but not much more news. She asks for prayers for Mellie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh, that is terrible....I'm so sorry. I wonder if her headaches were a warning sign. She's been under so much stress that I'm really not surprised. But I know Greg and Gage will be absolutely lost without her.
I'll be saying extra prayers for her.
God willing, she got to the hospital in time for them to reverse the damage.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Just can be on for a quick minute. Read about Melody, many prayers going for her!!! Full recovery!!
> Start work tomorrow it's going to take a while to get my schedule straight, hopefully this will be my stress relief!


Good luck on your job.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne. She used a cpap at the clinic last night and felt much better this morning. They have told her she will get her own or home in a few days. YEA! Also told her within 2-3 days of using it she will see a HUGE improvement in how she feels.
> 
> I went to RA doc today; they've taken me off the methatrexate because of the cough I've developed. Taken me off of my meloxicam and put me back on a low dose of prednizone and are sending me to my orthopedic doc/surgeon to see about surgery on my hip again. I go next Tues. All is fine by me if they can just get it to stop being so darn painful. Cut away if needed. Ready to move on!
> 
> Oh yes, Marianne's son is actually feeling a little better. Levels have come up a bit. Doc told him he could hang on for a few years still IF he does what he is suppose to do. Marianne said it seems to have bolstered him some. Positive energy at work here with prayers.


Thank the Lord for some good news. I know Ben feeling better and even a little improved has helped Marianne. So glad she'll be getting relief for the sleep apnea.
But I'm so sorry you're facing more surgery. I'm like you, if surgery will eliminate the pain, go for it!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think there is a medicine - if administered quickly enough it does away with most of the side effects. it's a shot. can't remember the name of it. but supposedly it does away with things like paralyzing part of the fact - speech problems. --- sam


I've heard that, too, Sam. And have no idea the name of the drug. But if you can get help within 3 hours of having the stroke, I've heard there can be complete recovery.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for asking Bonnie I'm sorry to say we have had the worst news possible regarding my son . So we have just been trying to pull ourselves together I'm Now going to try and act as normal as possible for the sake of my family . I'm relying on you all to chatter lots and I'll chatter along with you and try and keep from becoming a blubbering mess. Hopefully I'll pick up my knitting again as I need to have something in my hands but at the moment it's not happening .I will say thank you now for all the kind messages you are going to post
> 
> I also would like to add my prayers for melody and I hope she makes a speedy full recovery
> Sonja


My dear Sonja....be assured that you and your family have been in my prayers for a long time. And extra prayers for your peace and comfort and healing for your son and DH. I know this has to be so stressful for you.
May God bless you and your family.
Hugs, Sister of my heart,
Junek


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh Sonya I am so sorry for you- sometimes it is OK to be a blubbering mess. ANd while staying a blubbering mess won't help anyone (including yourself) it won't do any harm for a while- and may well help for now.
> And for now just go for simple knitting- something you don't need to think about but that will give you the relaxation that is so helpful and so necessary for you.


Oh, Sonja, I echo what Margaret is say here. My heart and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> where are you cruising and for how long? --- sam


We are going from Barcelona to Palma (Majorca), Rome, Marseille, Pisa, Naples (for Pompeii) but not necessarily in that order, then back to Barcelona and home. We are away for a week and unfortunately my new DGD is due just before we go...bad timing!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Talked to Marianne. She used a cpap at the clinic last night and felt much better this morning. They have told her she will get her own or home in a few days. YEA! Also told her within 2-3 days of using it she will see a HUGE improvement in how she feels.
> 
> I went to RA doc today; they've taken me off the methatrexate because of the cough I've developed. Taken me off of my meloxicam and put me back on a low dose of prednizone and are sending me to my orthopedic doc/surgeon to see about surgery on my hip again. I go next Tues. All is fine by me if they can just get it to stop being so darn painful. Cut away if needed. Ready to move on!
> 
> Oh yes, Marianne's son is actually feeling a little better. Levels have come up a bit. Doc told him he could hang on for a few years still IF he does what he is suppose to do. Marianne said it seems to have bolstered him some. Positive energy at work here with prayers.


Sorry to hear your hip is so painful Gwen, but pleased to hear about Marianne and her son. I think we needed some good news on here today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for asking Bonnie I'm sorry to say we have had the worst news possible regarding my son . So we have just been trying to pull ourselves together I'm Now going to try and act as normal as possible for the sake of my family . I'm relying on you all to chatter lots and I'll chatter along with you and try and keep from becoming a blubbering mess. Hopefully I'll pick up my knitting again as I need to have something in my hands but at the moment it's not happening .I will say thank you now for all the kind messages you are going to post
> 
> I also would like to add my prayers for melody and I hope she makes a speedy full recovery
> Sonja


Oh Sonja, I'm so sorry the news wasn't better for your son. Please lean on us as much as you need, there's always someone here to chat to. Take care {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We are going from Barcelona to Palma (Majorca), Rome, Marseille, Pisa, Naples (for Pompeii) but not necessarily in that order, then back to Barcelona and home. We are away for a week and unfortunately my new DGD is due just before we go...bad timing!


Still it is only for a week- I guess you had it booked a while ago?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just heard from Bikerbaby- it is a new day in Canada of course:

She has pulled through the night and her speech is getting better. They have now moved her out of icu and into a different room.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard from Bikerbaby- it is a new day in Canada of course:
> 
> She has pulled through the night and her speech is getting better. They have now moved her out of icu and into a different room.


Great news. Thanks for the update, Julie. How are you today?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard from Bikerbaby- it is a new day in Canada of course:
> 
> She has pulled through the night and her speech is getting better. They have now moved her out of icu and into a different room.


Thanks for the update Julie. It's good to get some good news today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We are going from Barcelona to Palma (Majorca), Rome, Marseille, Pisa, Naples (for Pompeii) but not necessarily in that order, then back to Barcelona and home. We are away for a week and unfortunately my new DGD is due just before we go...bad timing!


sounds a lovely cruise. Oh no on the timing indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news. Thanks for the update, Julie. How are you today?


Up a bit early! as per usual- things here are going pretty well- for a change!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for the update Julie. It's good to get some good news today.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard from Bikerbaby- it is a new day in Canada of course:
> 
> She has pulled through the night and her speech is getting better. They have now moved her out of icu and into a different room.


Good to hear such good news, moving her out of ICU a very good sign. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to hear such good news, moving her out of ICU a very good sign. Thank you for the update.


Her own quick recognition of the symptoms also helped, Bikerbaby said.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Today. Click on "Newest Topics" and it is on page1 under "for friends of gagesmom".


Thank you, also Purl2diva. I did find it. Such sad news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gwen, hope you will soon be free of pain.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news. Thanks for the update, Julie. How are you today?


Yes, thank you, Julie, for the update.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, thank you, Julie, for the update.


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> I think there is a medicine - if administered quickly enough it does away with most of the side effects. it's a shot. can't remember the name of it. but supposedly it does away with things like paralyzing part of the fact - speech problems. --- sam


You're right. I believe it has to be administered within 3 hours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear you have had such terrible news. Please lean on us & we will provide whatever support we can from a distance. Know you & your family are in our prayers.

Julie, thanks for the update on Melody, it's good to hear she is improving

Kate, that sounds like an amazing vacation, we will be looking forward to lots of photos.

I'm off right away to be the play school volonteer for the morning. I've done it once before & it was an interesting morning. There were only 6 -4th olds the last time so not too hectic. Talk later


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for asking Bonnie I'm sorry to say we have had the worst news possible regarding my son . So we have just been trying to pull ourselves together I'm Now going to try and act as normal as possible for the sake of my family . I'm relying on you all to chatter lots and I'll chatter along with you and try and keep from becoming a blubbering mess. Hopefully I'll pick up my knitting again as I need to have something in my hands but at the moment it's not happening .I will say thank you now for all the kind messages you are going to post
> 
> I also would like to add my prayers for melody and I hope she makes a speedy full recovery
> Sonja


Sonja, sorry to hear that you have had bad news. We're all thinking of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm so sorry to hear you have had such terrible news. Please lean on us & we will provide whatever support we can from a distance. Know you & your family are in our prayers.
> 
> Julie, thanks for the update on Melody, it's good to hear she is improving
> 
> Kate, that sounds like an amazing vacation, we will be looking forward to lots of photos.


It is indeed. I think we have all been concerned for her, for various reasons for rather a long time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Her own quick recognition of the symptoms also helped, Bikerbaby said.


It is a big help when that happens, so many don't know the signs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still it is only for a week- I guess you had it booked a while ago?


Yes, long before we knew about the coming baby.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard from Bikerbaby- it is a new day in Canada of course:
> 
> She has pulled through the night and her speech is getting better. They have now moved her out of icu and into a different room.


That sounds very positive. Thanks for keeping us updated Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, long before we knew about the coming baby.


I have managed to overlook when you will be away- and am too lazy to go back and check- I guess I will be doing the lists for that week?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That sounds very positive. Thanks for keeping us updated Julie.


It is really thanks to Bikerbaby101- for sharing how Mel is getting on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is a big help when that happens, so many don't know the signs.


It must have been scary for you, Caren when Sara Mae had her stroke so tiny- at least the young brain is fully in learning mode- but to have to relearn everything you have achieved by 18 months is pretty massive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Time to head back to bed- hopefully to rest again, you never know maybe I will even get some sleep. I think I am expecting the cleaning lady in the afternoon- rubbish to go out by about 7 am., it will only just be light. But I have got masses of washing almost dried. I have to hover over the drier- it tends not to recover when it changes direction and the load is a little off balance- but I will have to persevere with it for the foreseeable future . It is more important to have money on one side for Ringo incase I were to end up in Hospital for what ever reason. The budget is very tight again as I put money aside for his registration in July, and I don't yet know what the water is costing me. However life with a fence is a wonderful thing!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It must have been scary for you, Caren when Sara Mae had her stroke so tiny- at least the young brain is fully in learning mode- but to have to relearn everything you have achieved by 18 months is pretty massive.


It was and living so far from a hospital. I was on the phone with the hospital right up until my ride got there. Thankfully she relearned with no other side effects. All the training from Saint Johns Ambulance courses never prepared me for it being my own child.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Shortly after receiving the news about Melody, my DD called to wish me a happy birthday.

Her bigger news was that her SO (who is 20 yrs older than she) had suffered a stroke last Monday. He is a lawyer and was just entering a public building when it happened. The person at the front desk recognized what was happening and called 911 and he was given that special shot right away. When DD got to the hospital he was paralyzed on the right side but most of that has disappeared with some paralysis in the right hand for which he will have therapy. He was in the hospital for six days. He is receiving blood thinners and in a few weeks, he will have more tests to determine the next step--probably stents.

To complicate matters, the first hospital they took him to was out of area for insurance so once he was stabilized, he was moved to another hospital and then moved another time to a hospital that specialized in stroke care. 

They are grateful that he was taken care of so quickly and that the damage was minimal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Stopping by to say hello to everyone. I won't be on much as I am busy trying to get everything taken care of here in case I have to go back. Mom is doing better. I had to have a serious talk with her about my sister not being the only one to take care of her as she needs a break. I then told her that I wanted to give her a break so she doesn't think my little sis doesn't want to help her, but that she needs to know that mom will be ok if she is not there. Had to have the talk twice. Mom identifies little sis as a mother figure and the rest of us as her children and stressful, energy depleting, etc. By the time I left things were a little better. She has agreed to having someone come in to help and got a lifeline so she could have a little time alone and realizes sis can't do it all alone. I have had to have serious talks with sis too about getting outside help. She isn't ready yet, but at least she knows that I know she is at her breaking point. I know it is hard for her to realize family can't do it all, as that is what they had all planned.

I am so very sorry to see all the devastating news on here. I send my prayers, love, and hugs to each and every one. 

I'll try and visit, but will be trying to do all the small and big things and finish a partially done sweater for DH for his BD that already passed.

Thinking of you all with love.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Unfortunately, this week seems to be working up to some really frightening news for our extended family here. Looks like a very busy week for prayers going up. Take care all and know that we don't have to do this stuff by ourselves, right?

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Unfortunately, this week seems to be working up to some really frightening news for our extended family here. Looks like a very busy week for prayers going up. Take care all and know that we don't have to do this stuff by ourselves, right?
> 
> Ohio Joy


No, we don't have to do it ourselves. I know my friends here helped a lot when my sister was ill over Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was and living so far from a hospital. I was on the phone with the hospital right up until my ride got there. Thankfully she relearned with no other side effects. All the training from Saint Johns Ambulance courses never prepared me for it being my own child.


Where abouts were you living then? Is Sara Mae the oldest? It is very scary when it happens to those you love- the worst I've had happen was my boyfriend dying of an aortic aneurism right beside me- I gave him mouth to mouth for what felt like half an hour- having first yelled at him to get back into his body. I was told later by one of the nurses that had I done CPR I would have just flooded his body even more with all the blood. But if I had not known Tasi I would never have met Fale- and no way would I back track on twenty years of happiness. Despite his awful family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Shortly after receiving the news about Melody, my DD called to wish me a happy birthday.
> 
> Her bigger news was that her SO (who is 20 yrs older than she) had suffered a stroke last Monday. He is a lawyer and was just entering a public building when it happened. The person at the front desk recognized what was happening and called 911 and he was given that special shot right away. When DD got to the hospital he was paralyzed on the right side but most of that has disappeared with some paralysis in the right hand for which he will have therapy. He was in the hospital for six days. He is receiving blood thinners and in a few weeks, he will have more tests to determine the next step--probably stents.
> 
> ...


What an upheaval, having to be shifted to so many different hospitals- so glad he is ok now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stopping by to say hello to everyone. I won't be on much as I am busy trying to get everything taken care of here in case I have to go back. Mom is doing better. I had to have a serious talk with her about my sister not being the only one to take care of her as she needs a break. I then told her that I wanted to give her a break so she doesn't think my little sis doesn't want to help her, but that she needs to know that mom will be ok if she is not there. Had to have the talk twice. Mom identifies little sis as a mother figure and the rest of us as her children and stressful, energy depleting, etc. By the time I left things were a little better. She has agreed to having someone come in to help and got a lifeline so she could have a little time alone and realizes sis can't do it all alone. I have had to have serious talks with sis too about getting outside help. She isn't ready yet, but at least she knows that I know she is at her breaking point. I know it is hard for her to realize family can't do it all, as that is what they had all planned.
> 
> I am so very sorry to see all the devastating news on here. I send my prayers, love, and hugs to each and every one.
> 
> ...


Take Care of yourself, too, Daralene- I am glad you are managing to talk some sense into both Mom and Little Sis- sounds like they are very similar people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> No, we don't have to do it ourselves. I know my friends here helped a lot when my sister was ill over Christmas.


It is so good that we have a culture of listening, and letting people talk their problems through- thank you to Sam for the direction the Tea Party has taken this last three years.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where abouts were you living then? Is Sara Mae the oldest? It is very scary when it happens to those you love- the worst I've had happen was my boyfriend dying of an aortic aneurism right beside me- I gave him mouth to mouth for what felt like half an hour- having first yelled at him to get back into his body. I was told later by one of the nurses that had I done CPR I would have just flooded his body even more with all the blood. But if I had not known Tasi I would never have met Fale- and no way would I back track on twenty years of happiness. Despite his awful family!


I was living in Canada at the time, I didn't drive so had no car. Sara-Mae is #3 child, #2 daughter. That must have been very scary for you too. I can't imagine having a loved one die beside you, with nothing you can really do to stop it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard from Bikerbaby- it is a new day in Canada of course:
> 
> She has pulled through the night and her speech is getting better. They have now moved her out of icu and into a different room.


That's good news. Every little bit of improvement is encouraging.
Thanks for letting us know.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stopping by to say hello to everyone. I won't be on much as I am busy trying to get everything taken care of here in case I have to go back. Mom is doing better. I had to have a serious talk with her about my sister not being the only one to take care of her as she needs a break. I then told her that I wanted to give her a break so she doesn't think my little sis doesn't want to help her, but that she needs to know that mom will be ok if she is not there. Had to have the talk twice. Mom identifies little sis as a mother figure and the rest of us as her children and stressful, energy depleting, etc. By the time I left things were a little better. She has agreed to having someone come in to help and got a lifeline so she could have a little time alone and realizes sis can't do it all alone. I have had to have serious talks with sis too about getting outside help. She isn't ready yet, but at least she knows that I know she is at her breaking point. I know it is hard for her to realize family can't do it all, as that is what they had all planned.
> 
> I am so very sorry to see all the devastating news on here. I send my prayers, love, and hugs to each and every one.
> 
> ...


 Good to hear you have talked to Mum and little sis, it is never easy giving up care of a loved one. There are times when even the best of us need a break and to step back. Glad Mum has gotten a life alert, very handy to have if needed. Don't forget to take time to breath in all this and take care of yourself as well. Hugs for you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Shortly after receiving the news about Melody, my DD called to wish me a happy birthday.
> 
> Her bigger news was that her SO (who is 20 yrs older than she) had suffered a stroke last Monday. He is a lawyer and was just entering a public building when it happened. The person at the front desk recognized what was happening and called 911 and he was given that special shot right away. When DD got to the hospital he was paralyzed on the right side but most of that has disappeared with some paralysis in the right hand for which he will have therapy. He was in the hospital for six days. He is receiving blood thinners and in a few weeks, he will have more tests to determine the next step--probably stents.
> 
> ...


I'll add him to my prayers. Unfortunately,our prayer list has really expanded in the last few days.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was living in Canada at the time, I didn't drive so had no car. Sara-Mae is #3 child, #2 daughter. That must have been very scary for you too. I can't imagine having a loved one die beside you, with nothing you can really do to stop it.


So at least you would have been aware of what was normal given that she was #3, I agree though no matter how many times you have trained nothing matches being in the real situation. I remember when I found Mum dead, my first thought was to try to revive her- but when I smelt her breath I knew that no way did I attempt to put her back through what was no longer life as she wanted it. Sometimes you have to accept death as part of life. And Mum did not want to live the way things were after her stroke. She had always been such an independent person, but that had been stripped from her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's good news. Every little bit of improvement wise
> is encouraging.
> Thanks for letting us know.
> Junek


I have been grateful that Bikerbaby was prepared to keep us in the loop.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stopping by to say hello to everyone. I won't be on much as I am busy trying to get everything taken care of here in case I have to go back. Mom is doing better. I had to have a serious talk with her about my sister not being the only one to take care of her as she needs a break. I then told her that I wanted to give her a break so she doesn't think my little sis doesn't want to help her, but that she needs to know that mom will be ok if she is not there. Had to have the talk twice. Mom identifies little sis as a mother figure and the rest of us as her children and stressful, energy depleting, etc. By the time I left things were a little better. She has agreed to having someone come in to help and got a lifeline so she could have a little time alone and realizes sis can't do it all alone. I have had to have serious talks with sis too about getting outside help. She isn't ready yet, but at least she knows that I know she is at her breaking point. I know it is hard for her to realize family can't do it all, as that is what they had all planned.
> 
> I am so very sorry to see all the devastating news on here. I send my prayers, love, and hugs to each and every one.
> 
> ...


I'm glad things have improved with your mom. And, bravo to you for having a 'come to Jesus talk', as Sam says, with your mom and sister. Sometimes we have to take a hard line with those we love when they get hard headed.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so good that we have a culture of listening, and letting people talk their problems through- thank you to Sam for the direction the Tea Party has taken this last three years.


You are absolutely right on, Julie. Sam's personality and friendliness have helped to create such a supportive and caring realm within the Tea Party.

Thank you, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where abouts were you living then? Is Sara Mae the oldest? It is very scary when it happens to those you love- the worst I've had happen was my boyfriend dying of an aortic aneurism right beside me- I gave him mouth to mouth for what felt like half an hour- having first yelled at him to get back into his body. I was told later by one of the nurses that had I done CPR I would have just flooded his body even more with all the blood. But if I had not known Tasi I would never have met Fale- and no way would I back track on twenty years of happiness. Despite his awful family!


My husband died of a heart attack right after we'd gone to bed one night. I came in from the bathroom and he took one last quiet breath and was gone. Amazing how sometimes a loved one can pass so quietly and quickly from this life to the next. All of my CPR training was of no help at all.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You are absolutely right on, Julie. Sam's personality and friendliness have helped to create such a supportive and caring realm within the Tea Party.
> 
> Thank you, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy, for that positive note! I know how much it has helped me feeling safe to vent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> My husband died of a heart attack right after we'd gone to bed one night. I came in from the bathroom and he took one last quiet breath and was gone. Amazing how sometimes a loved one can pass so quietly and quickly from this life to the next. All of my CPR training was of no help at all.
> Junek


But although a serious shock for you, at least his passing was quiet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, long before we knew about the coming baby.


Seth says "yes my friend Luke, HI"


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to all.


Thanks for that one, Caren!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, my heart breaks for you. I shall pray for a miracle. Please feel free to share with us. There is no judgment only compassion here.
So sorry to here Mellie had stroke. Praying she recovers fully.
Daralene, glad your mom is doing better. Hugs.
Spent last night in emergency room again. Enteritis and UTI. Nausea med seems to be working. At one point soiled nightgown, bathrobe and laying in waiting room covered in blanket. Al took clothes home to wash. Forgot to tell him glasses in bathrobe pocket. He is at eyeglass place seeing if they can fix frames.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was and living so far from a hospital. I was on the phone with the hospital right up until my ride got there. Thankfully she relearned with no other side effects. All the training from Saint Johns Ambulance courses never prepared me for it being my own child.


It's great she recovered well. Was she a premmie baby? That is the only children I have heard of having strokes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Shortly after receiving the news about Melody, my DD called to wish me a happy birthday.
> 
> Her bigger news was that her SO (who is 20 yrs older than she) had suffered a stroke last Monday. He is a lawyer and was just entering a public building when it happened. The person at the front desk recognized what was happening and called 911 and he was given that special shot right away. When DD got to the hospital he was paralyzed on the right side but most of that has disappeared with some paralysis in the right hand for which he will have therapy. He was in the hospital for six days. He is receiving blood thinners and in a few weeks, he will have more tests to determine the next step--probably stents.
> 
> ...


It's true, strokes can hit without warning and in seemingly very healthy patients. Nephew had a stroke over St. Patrick's Day and after these months getting treatment and therapy, he's back at work and feeling nearly 100% better - still no consensus at what was the cause. Hope that the same outcome is true for those we've heard about lately.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Shortly after receiving the news about Melody, my DD called to wish me a happy birthday.
> 
> Her bigger news was that her SO (who is 20 yrs older than she) had suffered a stroke last Monday. He is a lawyer and was just entering a public building when it happened. The person at the front desk recognized what was happening and called 911 and he was given that special shot right away. When DD got to the hospital he was paralyzed on the right side but most of that has disappeared with some paralysis in the right hand for which he will have therapy. He was in the hospital for six days. He is receiving blood thinners and in a few weeks, he will have more tests to determine the next step--probably stents.
> 
> ...


It's true, strokes can hit without warning and in seemingly very healthy patients. Nephew had a stroke over St. Patrick's Day and after these months getting treatment and therapy, he's back at work and feeling nearly 100% better - still no consensus at what was the cause. Hope that the same outcome is true for those we've heard about lately.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope your SIL makes a full recovery.



purl2diva said:


> Shortly after receiving the news about Melody, my DD called to wish me a happy birthday.
> 
> Her bigger news was that her SO (who is 20 yrs older than she) had suffered a stroke last Monday. He is a lawyer and was just entering a public building when it happened. The person at the front desk recognized what was happening and called 911 and he was given that special shot right away. When DD got to the hospital he was paralyzed on the right side but most of that has disappeared with some paralysis in the right hand for which he will have therapy. He was in the hospital for six days. He is receiving blood thinners and in a few weeks, he will have more tests to determine the next step--probably stents.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You are absolutely right on, Julie. Sam's personality and friendliness have helped to create such a supportive and caring realm within the Tea Party.
> 
> Thank you, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for that one, Caren!


You are most welcome I think from time to time we all need a bit of extra love


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome I think from time to time we all need a bit of extra love


Indeed we do!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all sock knitter. --- sam

http://www.interweavestore.com/wasabi-peas-socks?et_mid=746040&rid=241317621


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

many hugs to you and tons of healing energy for your son. just remember - we got your back Sonja - 24/7. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you for asking Bonnie I'm sorry to say we have had the worst news possible regarding my son . So we have just been trying to pull ourselves together I'm Now going to try and act as normal as possible for the sake of my family . I'm relying on you all to chatter lots and I'll chatter along with you and try and keep from becoming a blubbering mess. Hopefully I'll pick up my knitting again as I need to have something in my hands but at the moment it's not happening .I will say thank you now for all the kind messages you are going to post
> 
> I also would like to add my prayers for melody and I hope she makes a speedy full recovery
> Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I'm glad you are getting things sorted out with your mom. Lifecall is such an excellent thing, at least people are never completely without help, unless like DHs aunt who used to put hers on the bathroom counter at night, good grief.
Hopefully your sister will realize the time comes when you have to let go & let someone else help. It becomes so much that it affects the health of the caregiver. Take care.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:



> It's great she recovered well. Was she a premmie baby? That is the only children I have heard of having strokes.


Only a couple weeks early. At less than a year she had stopped breathing caused by penicillin. I wasn't home at the time so don't know for how long. She still reacts the same to penicillin the same way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell dil to pant until you are back. rotflmao --- sam



KateB said:


> We are going from Barcelona to Palma (Majorca), Rome, Marseille, Pisa, Naples (for Pompeii) but not necessarily in that order, then back to Barcelona and home. We are away for a week and unfortunately my new DGD is due just before we go...bad timing!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news - caused by our prayer warriors no doubt. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard from Bikerbaby- it is a new day in Canada of course:
> 
> She has pulled through the night and her speech is getting better. They have now moved her out of icu and into a different room.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you daralene - we don't want you doing too much either and get sick - you take good care of yourself. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Stopping by to say hello to everyone. I won't be on much as I am busy trying to get everything taken care of here in case I have to go back. Mom is doing better. I had to have a serious talk with her about my sister not being the only one to take care of her as she needs a break. I then told her that I wanted to give her a break so she doesn't think my little sis doesn't want to help her, but that she needs to know that mom will be ok if she is not there. Had to have the talk twice. Mom identifies little sis as a mother figure and the rest of us as her children and stressful, energy depleting, etc. By the time I left things were a little better. She has agreed to having someone come in to help and got a lifeline so she could have a little time alone and realizes sis can't do it all alone. I have had to have serious talks with sis too about getting outside help. She isn't ready yet, but at least she knows that I know she is at her breaking point. I know it is hard for her to realize family can't do it all, as that is what they had all planned.
> 
> I am so very sorry to see all the devastating news on here. I send my prayers, love, and hugs to each and every one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news - caused by our prayer warriors no doubt. --- sam


naturally!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> calling all sock knitter. --- sam
> 
> http://www.interweavestore.com/wasabi-peas-socks?et_mid=746040&rid=241317621


Those are really cool looking socks 👍


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy joy - I know it is serious but I was amused about the glasses - what man checks pockets before throwing things in the wash? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, my heart breaks for you. I shall pray for a miracle. Please feel free to share with us. There is no judgment only compassion here.
> So sorry to here Mellie had stroke. Praying she recovers fully.
> Daralene, glad your mom is doing better. Hugs.
> Spent last night in emergency room again. Enteritis and UTI. Nausea med seems to be working. At one point soiled nightgown, bathrobe and laying in waiting room covered in blanket. Al took clothes home to wash. Forgot to tell him glasses in bathrobe pocket. He is at eyeglass place seeing if they can fix frames.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had lifeline almost since I moved to ohio - have used it several times. I initially got it because I spent a lot of time in the barn with bulleye and the goats - it reached that far. it has come in handy. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I'm glad you are getting things sorted out with your mom. Lifecall is such an excellent thing, at least people are never completely without help, unless like DHs aunt who used to put hers on the bathroom counter at night, good grief.
> Hopefully your sister will realize the time comes when you have to let go & let someone else help. It becomes so much that it affects the health of the caregiver. Take care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

more music to treat and soothe the soul. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15245&memberid=982839#player


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for asking Bonnie I'm sorry to say we have had the worst news possible regarding my son . So we have just been trying to pull ourselves together I'm Now going to try and act as normal as possible for the sake of my family .
> 
> Dear friend, I am so sorry to hear about your bad news re your son. You know well that you are not alone here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are silly....only cut away on the inside...LOL

I am so glad to see updates on Melody; this is just breaking my heart for her and her family. Keepnig her in prayrs.


NanaCaren said:


> Glad to hear good news about Marianne and her son. 👍👍👍 she will definitely notice a big difference.
> Sorry to hear you are still in pain, hope they it together for you.
> Ps you would look rather strange walking around with only one hip. 😉😉
> Positive energy works great


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops hit send twice... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is horrible; too much sorrow these past few days.


thewren said:


> Before and After the Earthquake
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=15258&memberid=982839


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are silly....only cut away on the inside...LOL
> 
> I am so glad to see updates on Melody; this is just breaking my heart for her and her family. Keepnig her in prayrs.


Hee Hee I had to put some humor in there just to keep the tears away.

It has to be really hard on her guys too, so glad the updates are all positive.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But although a serious shock for you, at least his passing was quiet.


When someone dies so unexpectedly, it's always a shock.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it was working for my hands but not the hip but that is all nothing compared to Melody. This has just shaken me that this poor girl and her family seem to be having such a distressing time one right after another. I wish I was rich and could just send her lots of $$$ to take at least some stress off of this family. Every time I think of her I just want to cry. And the same thing concerning Sonja's son. Just too much distress on so many here lately. Makes me ashamed to complain and sad for so many.


darowil said:


> Some good news in here after the worrying news of Melody. At least it was caught early and strokes caught early often have a very good recovery rate now. Amazing how far treatment of strokes has come in the last 30 years.
> 
> Good that Maryanne will soon have her oen CPAP machine- they are usually so brilliant. ANd what an answer to pray that Ben is a buit better- and could still keep going for a few years. But depends on what he has to do to keep going for a few more years- he might decide the pressures aren't worth it.
> 
> What a shame you can't keep up with the MTX- it was working well for the RA wasn't it? But it does have some pretty nasty side effects.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep caused from the MTX. 


sugarsugar said:


> Good news for Marianne on both counts. Yay.
> 
> I gather the doc thinks your cough is related to your meds? I hope you are able to keep on top of the pain without those medications. Take care


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Continuing to pray.


Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard from Bikerbaby- it is a new day in Canada of course:
> 
> She has pulled through the night and her speech is getting better. They have now moved her out of icu and into a different room.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I ditto that thanks to Sam. I truly think of folks here as close friends and love each of you dearly.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is so good that we have a culture of listening, and letting people talk their problems through- thank you to Sam for the direction the Tea Party has taken this last three years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto here too....have had you in my prayers daily Cashmeregma and your mom. DO take care of yourself too.



NanaCaren said:


> Good to hear you have talked to Mum and little sis, it is never easy giving up care of a loved one. There are times when even the best of us need a break and to step back. Glad Mum has gotten a life alert, very handy to have if needed. Don't forget to take time to breath in all this and take care of yourself as well. Hugs for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying for you too Sassafras. I pray that you will recover soon and NOT have to spend another night at the ER.


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, my heart breaks for you. I shall pray for a miracle. Please feel free to share with us. There is no judgment only compassion here.
> So sorry to here Mellie had stroke. Praying she recovers fully.
> Daralene, glad your mom is doing better. Hugs.
> Spent last night in emergency room again. Enteritis and UTI. Nausea med seems to be working. At one point soiled nightgown, bathrobe and laying in waiting room covered in blanket. Al took clothes home to wash. Forgot to tell him glasses in bathrobe pocket. He is at eyeglass place seeing if they can fix frames.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick knitting question. I have a pattern that alls or a Dk weight and a fingering weight held together while knitting. I want to substitute the yarn. Taking the gauge, etc. into account would I use a single strand of worsted or possibly 2 dk instead. What do you think. It is for a ruana and of course I have plenty of DK weight but not enough of any of my fingering weight yarns that would do.,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When someone dies so unexpectedly, it's always a shock.
> Junek


Inevitably.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

FYI

Just got back from mailing a card to Melody at the post office. You need to be sure to add CANADA to the address.

The cost was $ 1.50 from the States.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I ditto that thanks to Sam. I truly think of folks here as close friends and love each of you dearly.


 :thumbup: Those of us that are obvious yes- but I realised again today that there are others reading and not speaking out, one cannot get their measure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank purl2diva. I just got the pm from you with the 2 addresses


purl2diva said:


> FYI
> 
> Just got back from mailing a card to Melody at the post office. You need to be sure to add CANADA to the address.
> 
> The cost was $ 1.50 from the States.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> FYI
> 
> Just got back from mailing a card to Melody at the post office. You need to be sure to add CANADA to the address.
> 
> The cost was $ 1.50 from the States.


$2-40 from NZ.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are correct there Julie. I of course was referring to those tht i interact with consistently. Those that I don't "know" I wish the well and respect their choice to be behind the scenes so to speak.



Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Those of us that are obvious yes- but I realised again today that there are others reading and not speaking out, one cannot get their measure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are correct there Julie. I of course was referring to those tht i interact with consistently. Those that I don't "know" I wish the well and respect their choice to be behind the scenes so to speak.


A lot do have issues about being visible on the internet- it is easy to forget the world that has not registered or signed in.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

My Precious Sister Of My Heart,
I have not been able to keep up as much as I usually do and just now have learned of our sad news. My heart is aching to hear of Melodys stroke and Sonjas bad news regarding her son. I am so glad Melody sought help quickly and to hear that she is out of the ICU. We prayer warriors have a lot to keep us on our knees (so to speak ) and faithful in asking for what is needed specifically. We want healing for Mel, and comforting for Gage and Greg. This will be so hard for them as Mel has been at the helm for a long time now. I am not surprised by this news as her headaches and all the stress have indicated she was in for a physical intervention for a long time. Sonja, I am just heartbroken for you and you know, a good cry is good for the soul. If you will indulge me, I am going to enclose the words of one of my favorite songs I Will Be My Sisters Keeper (To all the school teachers, there will be no punctuation!)
Its not just by accident that our paths have crossed this way
I believe divine appointment brought us here today
Cause we all need each other
And we all need a hand
Together we can make it
Together we can stand
I will be my sisters keeper
If you fall Ill lift you up
While we walk this road together
He will keep us in His love
Life gets complicated
And faith is lost in fear
Sisters stick together
Through the laughter and the tears
And when you need a shoulder
I will be a friend
To carry you
To Pray for you
Until our journeys end
And though our lives are different
We share a common bond
Our father makes us family
And family makes us strong
Our Sisters make us strong
I have played this song many many times and never fail to think of KTP and all the family of sisters I have here and hope that they words have some meaningful comfort in them for you as they do for me.
SAM, I am sorry to hear Bentley has been sick with bronchitis and pray he is able to keep pneumonia at bay.
BONNIE, God love your heart. You have worked so hard on your sons house. It is a crying shame that men dont seem to think our opinions have meaning until it is proven to them. All of us Moms would be doing the same thing.
CAREN, Now that you mention it, I think Daddy used to raise purple potatoes at times. I did not know you had gone through such a frightening experience with Sara Mae. It is so true that your education means nothing when it is one of your own. You do what you were taught and pray for the best. My but you, Julie, and Shirley could write a book
KATE, You go girl. Sucker/Mom is a really good one.
(DI) JOY, Hate hearing you have been to the ER with the nastys. I sure pray this post finds you feeling better. I agree with Sam, You have a real winner if DH checks pockets
NONI, Prayers being offered for you in your new job tomorrow. Give it some time, honey. It will take a little adjustment time.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMI/ (WI) JOY
DARALENE, I know you must be drained in every way and really hope you take the time to rest. Going down this road is never easy. I do pray your sister will listen and realize that she is going to have to have some help and that your Mom not rely totally on her. A caregiver has to be truly careful not to let the situation take its toll on them physically.
(WI) JOY, Prayers for your daughters SO. How awful he had to change facilities so many times.
JULIE/JUNE, My heart goes out to you both in having to be so much a part of a loved ones sudden passing. One never forgets and somehow it seems to stay in the mind.
I LOVE YOU ALL TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never heard this song but my oh my does it speak what I have in my heart. Thank you for printing it. {{{HUGS}}}}


Bulldog said:


> My Precious Sister Of My Heart,
> I have not been able to keep up as much as I usually do and just now have learned of our sad news. My heart is aching to hear of Melodys stroke and Sonjas bad news regarding her son. I am so glad Melody sought help quickly and to hear that she is out of the ICU. We prayer warriors have a lot to keep us on our knees (so to speak ) and faithful in asking for what is needed specifically. We want healing for Mel, and comforting for Gage and Greg. This will be so hard for them as Mel has been at the helm for a long time now. I am not surprised by this news as her headaches and all the stress have indicated she was in for a physical intervention for a long time. Sonja, I am just heartbroken for you and you know, a good cry is good for the soul. If you will indulge me, I am going to enclose the words of one of my favorite songs I Will Be My Sisters Keeper (To all the school teachers, there will be no punctuation!)
> Its not just by accident that our paths have crossed this way
> I believe divine appointment brought us here today
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> many hugs to you and tons of healing energy for your son. just remember - we got your back Sonja - 24/7. --- sam


Thank you Sam and everybody else , I've finally got a bit of control back over myself , helped by my son who came to visit today and had us all laughing and joking , he's determined everything carries on as normal so we are going to do as he wishes and keep our sadness for when he's not there . Well now I'm losing control again so no more talking of sadness . 
Let's have some happy news 
Have I missed how to vote for Mathew s drawing ? 
And Julie have you posted a picture of your lovely shrug ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Bulldog (Betty)
> CAREN, Now that you mention it, I think Daddy used to raise purple potatoes at times. I did not know you had gone through such a frightening experience with Sara Mae. It is so true that your education means nothing when it is one of your own. You do what you were taught and pray for the best. My but you, Julie, and Shirley could write a book
> JULIE/JUNE, My heart goes out to you both in having to be so much a part of a loved ones sudden passing. One never forgets and somehow it seems to stay in the mind.


People have often said that to me- about writing a book- but I would rather talk to someone interested.
Thank you Betty for your caring- what is the betting you've been busy with the housework?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and everybody else , I've finally got a bit of control back over myself , helped by my son who came to visit today and had us all laughing and joking , he's determined everything carries on as normal so we are going to do as he wishes and keep our sadness for when he's not there . Well now I'm losing control again so no more talking of sadness .
> Let's have some happy news
> Have I missed how to vote for Mathew s drawing ?
> And Julie have you posted a picture of your lovely shrug ?


I am wearing it- but as it's detail is really at the back am waiting till someone calls so they can take a photo.
Sonja, you are so brave- and so is your boy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wearing it- but as it's detail is really at the back am waiting till someone calls so they can take a photo.
> Sonja, you are so brave- and so is your boy.


Thank you Julie. I'm not brave actually scared witless but trying to fill myself with false bravado and take one day at a time 
I've picked up the baby blanket that's taking so long to do because it's a boring straightforward pattern and I keep putting it down . But right now I think it's about all I can manage but at least it might keep my hands and mind busy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie. I'm not brave actually scared witless but trying to fill myself with false bravado and take one day at a time
> I've picked up the baby blanket that's taking so long to do because it's a boring straightforward pattern and I keep putting it down . But right now I think it's about all I can manage but at least it might keep my hands and mind busy


That is why I love garter stitch, and stocking stitch on circulars- for those times I just can't concentrate. I am deliberately making gloves to match the shrug- those I also enjoy at 'down' times.
And I would still assert that you are very brave.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam and everybody else , I've finally got a bit of control back over myself , helped by my son who came to visit today and had us all laughing and joking , he's determined everything carries on as normal so we are going to do as he wishes and keep our sadness for when he's not there . Well now I'm losing control again so no more talking of sadness .
> Let's have some happy news
> Have I missed how to vote for Mathew s drawing ?
> And Julie have you posted a picture of your lovely shrug ?


It sounds like your son is trying to handle this terrible disease the way our Shane is. Hugs to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sounds like your son is trying to handle this terrible disease the way our Shane is. Hugs to you.


Bonnie, have I missed something here?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I'm not familiar with that song but what a beautiful sentiment.



Bulldog said:


> My Precious Sister Of My Heart,
> I have not been able to keep up as much as I usually do and just now have learned of our sad news. My heart is aching to hear of Melodys stroke and Sonjas bad news regarding her son. I am so glad Melody sought help quickly and to hear that she is out of the ICU. We prayer warriors have a lot to keep us on our knees (so to speak ) and faithful in asking for what is needed specifically. We want healing for Mel, and comforting for Gage and Greg. This will be so hard for them as Mel has been at the helm for a long time now. I am not surprised by this news as her headaches and all the stress have indicated she was in for a physical intervention for a long time. Sonja, I am just heartbroken for you and you know, a good cry is good for the soul. If you will indulge me, I am going to enclose the words of one of my favorite songs I Will Be My Sisters Keeper (To all the school teachers, there will be no punctuation!)
> Its not just by accident that our paths have crossed this way
> I believe divine appointment brought us here today
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick knitting question. I have a pattern that alls or a Dk weight and a fingering weight held together while knitting. I want to substitute the yarn. Taking the gauge, etc. into account would I use a single strand of worsted or possibly 2 dk instead. What do you think. It is for a ruana and of course I have plenty of DK weight but not enough of any of my fingering weight yarns that would do.,


If it isn't a fitted article of clothing I would use worsted weight. Two DK might make it a little more bulky which if it is a shawl or blanket wouldn't be too bad.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A lot do have issues about being visible on the internet- it is easy to forget the world that has not registered or signed in.


I know several that only read and not register and done that just don't sign in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I know several that only read and not register and done that just don't sign in.


I know of only one personally- but that is on the Lace Party


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell dil to pant until you are back. rotflmao --- sam


Sam, you are too funny :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is good news - caused by our prayer warriors no doubt. --- sam


Glad to hear that Mel is improving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy joy - I know it is serious but I was amused about the glasses - what man checks pockets before throwing things in the wash? --- sam


Never!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

So much bad news. My heart is heavy. I am holding each one up in prayer. That is about all any of us can do at this time. I would like to send Mel a card but don't have her address. Could someone please e-mail it to me.
My frustration of the day is so small that I won't mention it because of real problems. Just some car trouble.
This sure has been a week of bad news. One can hope this next week will be easier. Yes, I know it is only the middle of the week but what a week it has been for our TP friends.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know of only one personally- but that is on the Lace Party


I have a few friends that read the TP for recipes mostly. I know a few that used to be on here that read but don't sign in.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Railyn said:


> So much bad news. My heart is heavy. I am holding each one up in prayer. That is about all any of us can do at this time. I would like to send Mel a card but don't have her address. Could someone please e-mail it to me.
> My frustration of the day is so small that I won't mention it because of real problems. Just some car trouble.
> This sure has been a week of bad news. One can hope this next week will be easier. Yes, I know it is only the middle of the week but what a week it has been for our TP friends.


Just sent you a PM with the address.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for asking Bonnie I'm sorry to say we have had the worst news possible regarding my son . So we have just been trying to pull ourselves together I'm Now going to try and act as normal as possible for the sake of my family . I'm relying on you all to chatter lots and I'll chatter along with you and try and keep from becoming a blubbering mess. Hopefully I'll pick up my knitting again as I need to have something in my hands but at the moment it's not happening .I will say thank you now for all the kind messages you are going to post
> 
> I also would like to add my prayers for melody and I hope she makes a speedy full recovery
> Sonja


So sorry to hear this. I will continue to pray for you and all of your family to endure the challenges that have been put before you. Hug on that adorable Mishka for us. Go ahead and pick up those knitting needles. Choose a project that is not too stressful right now. I believe your son wanted you to knit away as he gifted you a box with some money to buy yarn to fill it. Maybe it was a Christmas gift or something. The message from your family seems to be that they would love to see you continue knitting and making wonderful things.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Those of us that are obvious yes- but I realised again today that there are others reading and not speaking out, one cannot get their measure.


I worry about my friends here whenever they have problems. And always keep all of you in my daily prayers.
I love each of you dearly.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A lovely song, my dear, and one I'll remember. You always remind me that my prayers do make a difference.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a ruana?



Gweniepooh said:


> Quick knitting question. I have a pattern that alls or a Dk weight and a fingering weight held together while knitting. I want to substitute the yarn. Taking the gauge, etc. into account would I use a single strand of worsted or possibly 2 dk instead. What do you think. It is for a ruana and of course I have plenty of DK weight but not enough of any of my fingering weight yarns that would do.,


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> what is a ruana?


A type of shawl.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I would love for someone to pm me Mellie's address.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

want to race to the bind off. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie. I'm not brave actually scared witless but trying to fill myself with false bravado and take one day at a time
> I've picked up the baby blanket that's taking so long to do because it's a boring straightforward pattern and I keep putting it down . But right now I think it's about all I can manage but at least it might keep my hands and mind busy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

This has been such a sad week as so many are dealing with illnesses or loved ones who are not well. Each of you are in my prayers. I am so happy that Ringo can run freely in the yard now. 

I decided to have Matthew help lift us in spirit tonight as we really could use that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> want to race to the bind off. --- sam


I was racing to finish the little dress in working on. Got to the cast off row and realized I forgot to decrease about 20 rows back. Have just frogged back and am ready to decrease now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> This has been such a sad week as so many are dealing with illnesses or loved ones who are not well. Each of you are in my prayers. I am so happy that Ringo can run freely in the yard now.
> 
> I decided to have Matthew help lift us in spirit tonight as we really could use that.


Those are perfect and a definitely cheer up. Thank you for posting them and thank you Mathew your drawings are always a welcome sight.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are perfect and a definitely cheer up. Thank you for posting them and thank you Mathew your drawings are always a welcome sight.


Did you see your crocheted cloth on his desk? It has been there since we returned from KAP. I think it is his touchy/feely cloth. He treasures his gifts that so many shared this past October. He is currently planning on the get together in August. I have to show him a few things so he can decide if he will sign up to learn anything. The plans are underway for the white elephant gift exchange. I had to take that picture down as I realized that he had a few items in the picture that I don't want to show. Personal information that needs to be protected. He does keep your cloth on his desk all the time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Note: voting for the art competition is not Tuesday and Wednesday so I will put the voting information in the next tea party to make it easier for people to find when they need it next week. Thanks for asking Sonja.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> This has been such a sad week as so many are dealing with illnesses or loved ones who are not well. Each of you are in my prayers. I am so happy that Ringo can run freely in the yard now.
> 
> I decided to have Matthew help lift us in spirit tonight as we really could use that.


How lovely to see these- you are right we needed a lift of the spirits- and nothing better than seeing what your clever son is achieving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonderful work, Matthew. You are very talented.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


The shrug is beautiful. So glad you got it done in time for the colder season.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely to see these- you are right we needed a lift of the spirits- and nothing better than seeing what your clever son is achieving.


Thanks. The clutter in your room is no different than the clutter in Matthew's creative corner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The shrug is beautiful. So glad you got it done in time for the colder season.


Thank you, Pacer! the temperature Celsius is 18* but with the wind chill factor feels more like 15 today, after three months around 28 - 29 it feels so cold- it all is so relative!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Did you see your crocheted cloth on his desk? It has been there since we returned from KAP. I think it is his touchy/feely cloth. He treasures his gifts that so many shared this past October. He is currently planning on the get together in August. I have to show him a few things so he can decide if he will sign up to learn anything. The plans are underway for the white elephant gift exchange. I had to take that picture down as I realized that he had a few items in the picture that I don't want to show. Personal information that needs to be protected. He does keep your cloth on his desk all the time.


That is very nice to know, I am glad he likes it. I do wonder at times if people use them. I have one cloth my late niece made me the Christmas before she passed, I keep it safe. I have cropped many photos down to avoid too much information getting out there. I have been planning my white elephant gift too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Pacer! the temperature Celsius is 18* but with the wind chill factor feels more like 15 today, after three months around 28 - 29 it feels so cold- it all is so relative!


Matthew would love your temperature. Both of my boys enjoy the cooler weather.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


Oh my dear lady that is absolutely brilliant. It is perfect the cabling is so tidy composited to what mine always looks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. The clutter in your room is no different than the clutter in Matthew's creative corner.


You should see my computer desk, where I sit and do most of my knitting! 
My friend Eva came by and we have started sorting the kitchen overflow- I will be able to start getting things properly stored now- unfortunately the food processor had been put so high by the tall kids who helped me, that when Eva pulled it down the bowl crashed to the floor, and given that I bought it some 6 or 8 years ago may well now be irreplaceable- at least I can still use the blender.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> That is very nice to know, I am glad he likes it. I do wonder at times if people use them. I have one cloth my late niece made me the Christmas before she passed, I keep it safe. I have cropped many photos down to avoid too much information getting out there. I have been planning my white elephant gift too.


I only use the home made dish cloths. I have been requested by my DH's SIL to make some for her if I could. I plan to make some and take them on our visit this summer. She is disable and has never asked for anything from me, so I am glad to do it for her. I know they will be used and appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew would love your temperature. Both of my boys enjoy the cooler weather.


I do too, it is just a matter of adjusting- and we got bundled with so little warning from summer to winter temperatures!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh my dear lady that is absolutely brilliant. It is perfect the cabling is so tidy composited to what mine always looks.


Thanks Caren- it reached the point where the only time I looked at the pattern chart was when I was checking where to place the bobbles. I first did cables when I was twelve- so they come easily.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> You should see my computer desk, where I sit and do most of my knitting!
> My friend Eva came by and we have started sorting the kitchen overflow- I will be able to start getting things properly stored now- unfortunately the food processor had been put so high by the tall kids who helped me, that when Eva pulled it down the bowl crashed to the floor, and given that I bought it some 6 or 8 years ago may well now be irreplaceable- at least I can still use the blender.


Tall people forget to look at how things work for shorter people. We had someone trying to create extra space for us at work and the idea presented would have made it almost impossible for shorter people to do the job intended so back to the drawing board for those involved. I got a cramp in my leg as I stretched to reach something put away by a tall person. I am thankful neither of you were hurt when that fell.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I only use the home made dish cloths. I have been requested by my DH's SIL to make some for her if I could. I plan to make some and take them on our visit this summer. She is disable and has never asked for anything from me, so I am glad to do it for her. I know they will be used and appreciated.


I use the homemade cloths too. I make cloths and give them
To family every year at our july get together. one aunt that requests extras.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I only use the home made dish cloths. I have been requested by my DH's SIL to make some for her if I could. I plan to make some and take them on our visit this summer. She is disable and has never asked for anything from me, so I am glad to do it for her. I know they will be used and appreciated.


I so much prefer my cotton dishcloths and wash cloths!
Isn't it nice when you know something is liked!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren- it reached the point where the only time I looked at the pattern chart was when I was checking where to place the bobbles. I first did cables when I was twelve- so they come easily.


You are welcome. I have worked with patterns that I barely looked at. For some reason cables get me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I so much prefer my cotton dishcloths and wash cloths!
> Isn't it nice when you know something is liked!


It puts a smile on my face when I knit something that I know will be treasured.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I use the homemade cloths too. I make cloths and give them
> To family every year at our july get together. one aunt that requests extras.


Am I that aunt?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It is getting late for me so I must get some sleep. Take care everyone.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A beautiful shrug, Julie. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Tall people forget to look at how things work for shorter people. .


Never a truer word spoken!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Just sent you a PM with the address.


Mel's address for me also, please, Joy?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tall people forget to look at how things work for shorter people. We had someone trying to create extra space for us at work and the idea presented would have made it almost impossible for shorter people to do the job intended so back to the drawing board for those involved. I got a cramp in my leg as I stretched to reach something put away by a tall person. I am thankful neither of you were hurt when that fell.


It was just that Eva felt so awful about it happening- but it would have happened to anyone bringing it down I think. I am not short but it was far too high- especially for something I like to use a lot!
I am glad people at work came to their senses!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A ruana is a poncho-style outer garment typical of the Andes region of Venezuela and Colombia, particularly in the Boyacá department and Antioquia. According to Proexport, the official Colombian agency in charge of international tourism, foreign investment, and non-traditional exports, the word ruana comes from the Chibcha ruana meaning "Land of Blankets," used to refer to the woolen fabrics manufactured by the Muisca natives.[1]
Similar to other poncho-like garments in Latin America, a ruana is basically a very thick, soft and sleeveless square or rectangular blanket with an opening in the center for the head to go through with a slit down the front to the hem. A ruana may or may not come with a hood to cover the head.
The ruanas worn by the native Muisca people were apparently made of wool and knee-long, well-suited to the cold temperatures of the region where they were used not only as a piece of garment but also as a blanket for use in bed or to sit on as a cushion of sorts. Many ruanas are handcrafted with sheeps virgin wool. An 1856 watercolor shows an indigenous man in the Cordillera Occidental of Colombia weaving a ruana using a large foot-pedaled loom.[2]


thewren said:


> what is a ruana?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> A beautiful shrug, Julie. Where did you get the pattern?


It is on Ravelry, Martina, Aran Cabled Shrug with Kaya yarn- and also Poledra (Kaye Jo) did one of Shirley's Workshops #29 on it.

ps., I knitted it in DK and then in Worsted weight I had been gifted, which is finer than the Kaya yarn- I think that is a Bulky.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Pacer and thank you Matthew for sharing your wonderful drawing and even BEST the picture of YOU!!!


pacer said:


> This has been such a sad week as so many are dealing with illnesses or loved ones who are not well. Each of you are in my prayers. I am so happy that Ringo can run freely in the yard now.
> 
> I decided to have Matthew help lift us in spirit tonight as we really could use that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW Julie! This is definitely one of my favorites of your work. I LOVE it....color, style, workmanship (or should I say workwomanship...LOL)



Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't a clue yet as to what I'll do for the white elephant gift....just brain dead when it come to it so far.


NanaCaren said:


> That is very nice to know, I am glad he likes it. I do wonder at times if people use them. I have one cloth my late niece made me the Christmas before she passed, I keep it safe. I have cropped many photos down to avoid too much information getting out there. I have been planning my white elephant gift too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Am I that aunt?


No bit you can be if you want to be. 😉😉


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW Julie! This is definitely one of my favorites of your work. I LOVE it....color, style, workmanship (or should I say workwomanship...LOL)


Thank you Gwen! It really is due to Kaye Jo for suggesting to Shirley that she could take the Workshop. I think that was nearly three years back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I use mine as face cloths....love 'em and think of you quite often.



pacer said:


> I only use the home made dish cloths. I have been requested by my DH's SIL to make some for her if I could. I plan to make some and take them on our visit this summer. She is disable and has never asked for anything from me, so I am glad to do it for her. I know they will be used and appreciated.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't a clue yet as to what I'll do for the white elephant gift....just brain dead when it come to it so far.


I've been thinking since last year what to for it. Not sure if Jamie has started thinking about it yet though. Guess now I'm home I should really get my forms filled out and sent.

Tami really I have not forgotten. 😁😱😇


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks to Matthew for sharing and brightening our day with his beautiful drawings. Thanks for the updates and Julie, I loved your fantastic shrug. It is wonderful and I am in awe of your knitting skills.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a poncho purchased in Mexico when we went across the border from our duty station in Yuma, AZ, in the late '60s. It is very heavy, worked in a reverse color pattern--gold with white design and white with a gold design--in what might be called a Greek Key pattern. If it were split down the center front and the edges bound off, it would be the perfect ruana. I've contemplated that possibility several times but the winters here get too cold and windy to open the center-front. Although a ''frog''closure on each side might make it even warmer since each side is open all the way to the bottom.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Matthew, thank you so much for sharing your drawings with us. I had a big smile for each one (and an extra for you!). We haven't met, but I know your talent is special!

Julie, the shrug is fabulous. Love the color, too.

I did laundry, cleaned off my desk, went to the post office, sorted some knitting, and worked on a pattern today before I got to catch up here.

Sending healing thoughts for all in need and keeping everyone close in my heart. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember her doing the workshop now that you mention it. I remember at the time thinking I'd NEVER be able to do it but I now think maybe I could. Not right now though.


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Gwen! It really is due to Kaye Jo for suggesting to Shirley that she could take the Workshop. I think that was nearly three years back.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm thinking of joining the sides together on the one I want to make so that it will be more like a long flowing vest. It is a very simple pattern. I also still have the Ruana to make up that I bought the yarn for at The Fifth Stitch during KAP last year. The one I'm looking at right now is VERY simple/easy pattern and a freebie. It users a Dk and a fingering weight held together. I attempted to find the yarn used in th pattern but no luck even online so I'm piddling around going through my stash. Of course I found enough of a DK but don't have enough of any of the fingering weight (don't have much fingering weight anyway.)



jheiens said:


> I have a poncho purchased in Mexico when we went across the border from our duty station in Yuma, AZ, in the late '60s. It is very heavy, worked in a reverse color pattern--gold with white design and white with a gold design--in what might be called a Greek Key pattern. If it were split down the center front and the edges bound off, it would be the perfect ruana. I've contemplated that possibility several times but the winters here get too cold and windy to open the center-front. Although a ''frog''closure on each side might make it even warmer since each side is open all the way to the bottom.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks to Matthew for sharing and brightening our day with his beautiful drawings. Thanks for the updates and Julie, I loved your fantastic shrug. It is wonderful and I am in awe of your knitting skills.


Thank you Joyce! Did I mention the blue one is going back to Utah with one of the Sisters?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I guess I'm going to call it a night. I was up until 3 am. this morning and rolled out of bed at 9. Didn't sleep soundly and tomorrow the home health physician assistant will be making her annual health check on me that my insurance provides for free. Unfortunately they only give you a time frame as to what time she will be here (between 8 a.m. an 1 p.m.). I do get a $25 gift card from the insurance co for letting her come by and go over my meds with me so I figure why not.....

Anyway, good night to all (since it is night here) and will TTYL. Prayers for everyone. {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Matthew, thank you so much for sharing your drawings with us. I had a big smile for each one (and an extra for you!). We haven't met, but I know your talent is special!
> 
> Julie, the shrug is fabulous. Love the color, too.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember her doing the workshop now that you mention it. I remember at the time thinking I'd NEVER be able to do it but I now think maybe I could. Not right now though.


Once you get the hang of using the cable needle forward or backward - I actually used a short DPN, and the bobbles which you have to remember to complete as you come to them- it is not actually that difficult- does require a bit of concentration- always something to watch for on every row.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I guess I'm going to call it a night. I was up until 3 am. this morning and rolled out of bed at 9. Didn't sleep soundly and tomorrow the home health physician assistant will be making her annual health check on me that my insurance provides for free. Unfortunately they only give you a time frame as to what time she will be here (between 8 a.m. an 1 p.m.). I do get a $25 gift card from the insurance co for letting her come by and go over my meds with me so I figure why not.....
> 
> Anyway, good night to all (since it is night here) and will TTYL. Prayers for everyone. {{{{HUGS}}}}


 :thumbup: Sleep well!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, what beautiful work! I like the color of your walls too.

I'll try again tomorrow to catch up. I hope Mel is doing better Prayers and(( hugs!)))


Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie, what beautiful work! I like the color of your walls too.
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow to catch up. I hope Mel is doing better Prayers and(( hugs!)))


Thanks! It actually is a sort of feature wall- mostly they are a kind of oyster grey.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


Just lovely!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard from Bikerbaby- it is a new day in Canada of course:
> 
> She has pulled through the night and her speech is getting better. They have now moved her out of icu and into a different room.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> This has been such a sad week as so many are dealing with illnesses or loved ones who are not well. Each of you are in my prayers. I am so happy that Ringo can run freely in the yard now.
> 
> I decided to have Matthew help lift us in spirit tonight as we really could use that.


Tell Matthew his drawings are awesome!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


Julie, that's beautiful!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You should see my computer desk, where I sit and do most of my knitting!
> My friend Eva came by and we have started sorting the kitchen overflow- I will be able to start getting things properly stored now- unfortunately the food processor had been put so high by the tall kids who helped me, that when Eva pulled it down the bowl crashed to the floor, and given that I bought it some 6 or 8 years ago may well now be irreplaceable- at least I can still use the blender.


I had an Oster kitchen machine that died this winter, I kept the glass bowls that came with it, they might fit but would probably cost an insane amount to send


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Stopping by to say hello to everyone. I won't be on much as I am busy trying to get everything taken care of here in case I have to go back. Mom is doing better. I had to have a serious talk with her about my sister not being the only one to take care of her as she needs a break. I then told her that I wanted to give her a break so she doesn't think my little sis doesn't want to help her, but that she needs to know that mom will be ok if she is not there. Had to have the talk twice. Mom identifies little sis as a mother figure and the rest of us as her children and stressful, energy depleting, etc. By the time I left things were a little better. She has agreed to having someone come in to help and got a lifeline so she could have a little time alone and realizes sis can't do it all alone. I have had to have serious talks with sis too about getting outside help. She isn't ready yet, but at least she knows that I know she is at her breaking point. I know it is hard for her to realize family can't do it all, as that is what they had all planned.
> 
> I am so very sorry to see all the devastating news on here. I send my prayers, love, and hugs to each and every one.
> 
> ...


It can be so hard for family members to accept the need to have others involved in a loved ones care.
Glad your Mum is feeling a bit better. Take time to yourself while you are there as well- listen to what you have been telling your sister and act on on it for yourself ( important for a few weeks not just long term)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just lovely!!!


Thank you Marilyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, that's beautiful!


Thanks, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had an Oster kitchen machine that died this winter, I kept the glass bowls that came with it, they might fit but would probably cost an insane amount to send


You are right about the ridiculous cost of postage between our countries!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, my heart breaks for you. I shall pray for a miracle. Please feel free to share with us. There is no judgment only compassion here.
> So sorry to here Mellie had stroke. Praying she recovers fully.
> Daralene, glad your mom is doing better. Hugs.
> Spent last night in emergency room again. Enteritis and UTI. Nausea med seems to be working. At one point soiled nightgown, bathrobe and laying in waiting room covered in blanket. Al took clothes home to wash. Forgot to tell him glasses in bathrobe pocket. He is at eyeglass place seeing if they can fix frames.


Praying that the antibiotics do work. I can see myslef doing that with glasses as I rarely remeber to check pockets. Don't normally put glasses there- hang themsleves on the neck of my top normally. But doesn't always work- like with nightclothes whihc tend not be good for that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


That looks great, Julie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick knitting question. I have a pattern that alls or a Dk weight and a fingering weight held together while knitting. I want to substitute the yarn. Taking the gauge, etc. into account would I use a single strand of worsted or possibly 2 dk instead. What do you think. It is for a ruana and of course I have plenty of DK weight but not enough of any of my fingering weight yarns that would do.,


DK should be our 8 ply and fingering our 4 ply which means that two DKs would be 16ply and a DK and fingering 12 ply. Bulky and a think super bulky.
However having said that often DKs are lighter and so two thin ones could well work. In theory one worsted (10 ply) will be a bit too thin.
The advantage of our ply system is that they are easy to work with this way. Two 4 plys= 8 ply for example. 8ply and 4 ply =12 ply.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I just found out Mel (Gage's mom) has had a stroke and in hospital. Those writing the info on facebook said she was doing well. She apparently doesn't have access to a computer because someone wrote that they knew she wouldn't see the post until later. She sure could use our prayers at this time.

I've not been able to keep up, you write so much!! And way too much going on, but wanted to post about Mel and tell you that I read the summaries and look at your pix. Thanks for the summaries and all the pix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Julie!


Thank you, Pam (again!!!!)


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Julie,
The shrug is beautiful as is the color. I love the cables.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> The shrug is beautiful as is the color. I love the cables.


Thank you so much!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


I have noticed that most pictures showing what people have made also show clutter to one degree or another. I think it is part of the creative process (at least that is my excuse!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I have noticed that most pictures showing what people have made also show clutter to one degree or another. I think it is part of the creative process (at least that is my excuse!)


Well, if one lived in a perfect house, one would never have knitting or crocheting time!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, know about short people tall shelves. My kitchen cabinets were built for a woman 6' tall. I am 5' .
Al took my glasses to eyeglass store and they fixed them. Yeah.
Sam, you are funny. But I didn't play blame game as I didn't tell him they were in pocket and I too could have not looked in pocket before washing. We've just been to stressed lately to think clearly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had a busy day today, I planted quite a bit of the garden, the earliest Ive done so but it has been so nice the last few days the soil was warm so I put in the things that do well in cooler weather.. 
My fridge has been giving trouble for a week & the part finally came today so DH put it in tonight, now that the fridge is back in place instead of in the middle of the floor I got my floors washed & the house looks a little better.
Tomorrow we have to go to the accountant to sign taxes . DH always waits until the last day, drives me nuts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, know about short people tall shelves. My kitchen cabinets were built for a woman 6' tall. I am 5' .
> Al took my glasses to eyeglass store and they fixed them. Yeah.
> Sam, you are funny. But I didn't play blame game as I didn't tell him they were in pocket and I too could have not looked in pocket before washing. We've just been to stressed lately to think clearly.


At nearly five foot eight it is not normally a problem- but it is a bummer that the processor is now out of action! I do see what you mean about your kitchen cabinets!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bonnie, have I missed something here?


That was my first reaction as well- and then I realised that Shane will be DHs cousin(?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I'm not familiar with that song but what a beautiful sentiment.


It is a lovely sentiment isn't it-so apt for this group. With a few honoury sisters thrown in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was my first reaction as well- and then I realised that Shane will be DHs cousin(?)


Your memory is better than mine- possibly because of doing the summaries!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> So much bad news. My heart is heavy. I am holding each one up in prayer. That is about all any of us can do at this time. I would like to send Mel a card but don't have her address. Could someone please e-mail it to me.
> My frustration of the day is so small that I won't mention it because of real problems. Just some car trouble.
> This sure has been a week of bad news. One can hope this next week will be easier. Yes, I know it is only the middle of the week but what a week it has been for our TP friends.


Cars not working are frustrating though- but I also know what you mean. It puts into context lesser issues. Not that they are aren't important but they lose there intensity.
This has been a terrible mid week. As I write down the summary info it was a very quite week for the first few days- and then WHAM in about 24 hours.

On a totally different topic Feats in Socks has finished (though we do have another exhibition booked for 2 months time). Took it down yesterday. However just been talking with the community centre coordiantor and one of the memebrs of our Monday knitting group about starting up a Feats in Socks group knitting only sock related items the interest has been so good. Jane the co-ordinator has been stunned by the response- even to the fact that she now wants to learn! Not just the numbers coming- way above anything else she has known- but the comments by regular centre users as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I was racing to finish the little dress in working on. Got to the cast off row and realized I forgot to decrease about 20 rows back. Have just frogged back and am ready to decrease now.


Isn't it frustating when you go wrong on something simple? Or that you have done many times before


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> This has been such a sad week as so many are dealing with illnesses or loved ones who are not well. Each of you are in my prayers. I am so happy that Ringo can run freely in the yard now.
> 
> I decided to have Matthew help lift us in spirit tonight as we really could use that.


The dogs are lovely but the bird looks like it will be delightful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs sent me these photos- worth looking if you need cheering up:

http://www.boredpanda.com/crappy-gear-amazing-art-using-an-old-canon-powershot-to-capture-and-create-dreamy-landscapes/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


Its lovley Julie- great looking cable. sits so well on you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That was my first reaction as well- and then I realised that Shane will be DHs cousin(?)


Yes, that's right


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
It sounds like your son is trying to handle this terrible disease the way our Shane is. Hugs to you.


Bonnie, have I missed something here?
 
Julie.


Sorry, Julie, I missed this post, yes, Shane is DHs cousin with pancreatic CA


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great drawings matthew. it helped lift the spirits. --- sam



pacer said:


> This has been such a sad week as so many are dealing with illnesses or loved ones who are not well. Each of you are in my prayers. I am so happy that Ringo can run freely in the yard now.
> 
> I decided to have Matthew help lift us in spirit tonight as we really could use that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> want to race to the bind off. --- sam


You just might win Sam as I doubled the size of this one as it seemed so small and I've only knit 10 inches so got another 20 to go then I have to put lace edging round it something I've never done so that will be a challenge . 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just in case you wanted to get a start on cinco de mayo --- sam

CARNITAS MEXICAN PIZZA

INGREDIENTS

1 teaspoon olive oil
1 yellow onion
6 cloves garlic, roughly chopped
Kosher salt
1 teaspoons chili powder
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 15 1/2 ounce can Old El Paso refried Beans
3 tablespoons water
4 12-inch flour tortillas
2 cups freshly shredded Monterey Jack cheese (8 ounces)
1 cup homemade Carnitas
1 cup shredded cabbage
1 cup chipotle salsa
fresh cilantro for garnish

INSTRUCTIONS

Place a pizza stone on the bottom rack of the oven. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.

In a small saucepan heat oil over medium-high heat. Add onion, garlic, and season with salt; cook for 3 minutes or until onion and garlic are tender. Stir in chili powder and cumin; cook for 1 minute more.

Remove from heat; stir in beans and 3 tablespoons of the water.

Transfer mixture to a food processor. Cover and pulse until bean mixture is spreadable but still chunky, adding more water if necessary to make a spreadable mixture.

Working with one tortilla at a time, evenly spread a thin layer of the bean mixture on tortilla. Top with 1/2 cup of the cheese and one-fourth of the carnitas.

Transfer topped tortilla to the pizza stone. Bake for 4 to 5 minutes or until cheese is bubbly and edges are golden and crisp.

Transfer the tortilla to a cutting board; let cool for 1 minute. Top with a bit of the shredded cabbage and cilantro.

Serve alongside the salsa and cut each Mexican pizza into wedges before serving.

http://whatsgabycooking.com/carnitas-mexican-pizza


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful Julie - well done - looks great - would keep you warm without being super bulky. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> This has been such a sad week as so many are dealing with illnesses or loved ones who are not well. Each of you are in my prayers. I am so happy that Ringo can run freely in the yard now.
> 
> I decided to have Matthew help lift us in spirit tonight as we really could use that.


Thank you Mathew your pictures are beautiful , and what a lovely idea to frame cards like that.
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Note: voting for the art competition is not Tuesday and Wednesday so I will put the voting information in the next tea party to make it easier for people to find when they need it next week. Thanks for asking Sonja.


I'll look out for it as I really want to vote for Mathew
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what pattern are you using for yours. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> A ruana is a poncho-style outer garment typical of the Andes region of Venezuela and Colombia, particularly in the Boyacá department and Antioquia. According to Proexport, the official Colombian agency in charge of international tourism, foreign investment, and non-traditional exports, the word ruana comes from the Chibcha ruana meaning "Land of Blankets," used to refer to the woolen fabrics manufactured by the Muisca natives.[1]
> Similar to other poncho-like garments in Latin America, a ruana is basically a very thick, soft and sleeveless square or rectangular blanket with an opening in the center for the head to go through with a slit down the front to the hem. A ruana may or may not come with a hood to cover the head.
> The ruanas worn by the native Muisca people were apparently made of wool and knee-long, well-suited to the cold temperatures of the region where they were used not only as a piece of garment but also as a blanket for use in bed or to sit on as a cushion of sorts. Many ruanas are handcrafted with sheeps virgin wool. An 1856 watercolor shows an indigenous man in the Cordillera Occidental of Colombia weaving a ruana using a large foot-pedaled loom.[2]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its lovley Julie- great looking cable. sits so well on you.


Thank you! I don't want to take it off- it is so warm!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Bonnie7591 wrote:
> It sounds like your son is trying to handle this terrible disease the way our Shane is. Hugs to you.
> 
> Bonnie, have I missed something here?
> ...


For a moment I thought it was one of your boys- not that that makes it any better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


That is beautiful Julie . ideal for your autumn/ winter season and looks lovely too 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful Julie - well done - looks great - would keep you warm without being super bulky. --- sam


Thanks Sam!
It is doing that already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is beautiful Julie . ideal for your autumn/ winter season and looks lovely too
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja, I don't want to take it off!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

amazing pictures Julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> mjs sent me these photos- worth looking if you need cheering up:
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/crappy-gear-amazing-art-using-an-old-canon-powershot-to-capture-and-create-dreamy-landscapes/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Once you get the hang of using the cable needle forward or backward - I actually used a short DPN, and the bobbles which you have to remember to complete as you come to them- it is not actually that difficult- does require a bit of concentration- always something to watch for on every row.


I enjoy doing cables and I must admit if it's not too many stitches I don't even use a cable needle just put my thumb / finger on them ,your cable and bobble pattern as just made me think of a field square I can put with my farm project thank you I've been stuck on ideas for fields for ages 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


That is lovely, Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Wonderful work, Matthew. You are very talented.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard from Bikerbaby- it is a new day in Canada of course:
> 
> She has pulled through the night and her speech is getting better. They have now moved her out of icu and into a different room.


Oh, thank goodness! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> It was and living so far from a hospital. I was on the phone with the hospital right up until my ride got there. Thankfully she relearned with no other side effects. All the training from Saint Johns Ambulance courses never prepared me for it being my own child.


Oh my  I didnt know of this story. It must have been terrifying for you Caren.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Take Care of yourself, too, Daralene- I am glad you are managing to talk some sense into both Mom and Little Sis- sounds like they are very similar people.


Thinking of you Daralene.... am glad to hear your mum is doing better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so good that we have a culture of listening, and letting people talk their problems through- thank you to Sam for the direction the Tea Party has taken this last three years.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never heard this song but my oh my does it speak what I have in my heart. Thank you for printing it. {{{HUGS}}}}


Me either, thankyou Betty


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie. I'm not brave actually scared witless but trying to fill myself with false bravado and take one day at a time
> I've picked up the baby blanket that's taking so long to do because it's a boring straightforward pattern and I keep putting it down . But right now I think it's about all I can manage but at least it might keep my hands and mind busy


Hang in there Sonja, one day at a time or even half a day at a time if needed. Take care. HUGS


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> This has been such a sad week as so many are dealing with illnesses or loved ones who are not well. Each of you are in my prayers. I am so happy that Ringo can run freely in the yard now.
> 
> I decided to have Matthew help lift us in spirit tonight as we really could use that.


Thank you Matthew, your drawings certainly do help lift the spirits. Thank you for sharing them with us, I particularly love the first one of the two little dogs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


Love the shrug Julie, it looks really warm. Is the pattern available?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, know about short people tall shelves. My kitchen cabinets were built for a woman 6' tall. I am 5' .
> Al took my glasses to eyeglass store and they fixed them. Yeah.
> Sam, you are funny. But I didn't play blame game as I didn't tell him they were in pocket and I too could have not looked in pocket before washing. We've just been to stressed lately to think clearly.


Good to see you posting sassafras, I hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Those are perfect and a definitely cheer up. Thank you for posting them and thank you Mathew your drawings are always a welcome sight.


They sure are..... thank you Matthew


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> amazing pictures Julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam


I thought someone might like them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I enjoy doing cables and I must admit if it's not too many stitches I don't even use a cable needle just put my thumb / finger on them ,your cable and bobble pattern as just made me think of a field square I can put with my farm project thank you I've been stuck on ideas for fields for ages
> Sonja


That is good- to have provided a little inspiration!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That is lovely, Julie.


Thank you Kate!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


Wow!! That is really nice Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love the shrug Julie, it looks really warm. Is the pattern available?


Yes- it is both Shirley's (Designer 1234)Workshop with Poledra65 #29 and also on Ravelry as Aran Cabled Shrug with Kaya yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow!! That is really nice Julie. :thumbup:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Pacer! the temperature Celsius is 18* but with the wind chill factor feels more like 15 today, after three months around 28 - 29 it feels so cold- it all is so relative!


We had a lovely day of Sunshine, no wind and 19c today BUT it was only 4.9c at 7.30am. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We had a lovely day of Sunshine, no wind and 19c today BUT it was only 4.9c at 7.30am. :shock:


We have not been that cold yet- but with wind and cloud cover it felt colder than the 18 degrees it was inside. It has cooled now, only to 16 degrees, but I still have my jumper on, rather than the heater.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tall people forget to look at how things work for shorter people. We had someone trying to create extra space for us at work and the idea presented would have made it almost impossible for shorter people to do the job intended so back to the drawing board for those involved. I got a cramp in my leg as I stretched to reach something put away by a tall person. I am thankful neither of you were hurt when that fell.


I know that phenomenon well! I have a folding step stool that fits in between the refrigerator and the cabinets for storage, but gets pulled out o reach the things on the very top shelves. I do miss having the tall children around though who used to get the things I the far back corners for me (usually serving platters and things I only use at the holidays).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My husband is useful for that (getting things of high shelves)- or Vicky as often it is family things so she is here. And with a couple of incehs and youth on her side she can reach things I can't. Including easilly climbing onto the bench if needed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know that phenomenon well! I have a folding step stool that fits in between the refrigerator and the cabinets for storage, but gets pulled out o reach the things on the very top shelves. I do miss having the tall children around though who used to get the things I the far back corners for me (usually serving platters and things I only use at the holidays).


I have one of those too. Very handy. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Isn't it frustating when you go wrong on something simple? Or that you have done many times before


Yes it sure is :? I will hopefully finish it today though. First time for this dress, well I have three on the go. This one is the first one I started, all the backs are at different stages of being finished. Then stitching up, buttons and maybe blocking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The ply system does make it easier to figure. I'll have to check on what the ply is for the required yarn....see if the pattern says and hten check my yarns. Thanks Margaret!



darowil said:


> DK should be our 8 ply and fingering our 4 ply which means that two DKs would be 16ply and a DK and fingering 12 ply. Bulky and a think super bulky.
> However having said that often DKs are lighter and so two thin ones could well work. In theory one worsted (10 ply) will be a bit too thin.
> The advantage of our ply system is that they are easy to work with this way. Two 4 plys= 8 ply for example. 8ply and 4 ply =12 ply.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so blessed that your DH can fix your refrigerator. If he can fix a freezer please send him down here. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> I had a busy day today, I planted quite a bit of the garden, the earliest Ive done so but it has been so nice the last few days the soil was warm so I put in the things that do well in cooler weather..
> My fridge has been giving trouble for a week & the part finally came today so DH put it in tonight, now that the fridge is back in place instead of in the middle of the floor I got my floors washed & the house looks a little better.
> Tomorrow we have to go to the accountant to sign taxes . DH always waits until the last day, drives me nuts!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the success of Feats in Socks. What I saw on the FB page was incredible. 


darowil said:


> Cars not working are frustrating though- but I also know what you mean. It puts into context lesser issues. Not that they are aren't important but they lose there intensity.
> This has been a terrible mid week. As I write down the summary info it was a very quite week for the first few days- and then WHAM in about 24 hours.
> 
> On a totally different topic Feats in Socks has finished (though we do have another exhibition booked for 2 months time). Took it down yesterday. However just been talking with the community centre coordiantor and one of the memebrs of our Monday knitting group about starting up a Feats in Socks group knitting only sock related items the interest has been so good. Jane the co-ordinator has been stunned by the response- even to the fact that she now wants to learn! Not just the numbers coming- way above anything else she has known- but the comments by regular centre users as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie those photos were wonderful. Thanks for thinking of us and posting them. 


Lurker 2 said:


> mjs sent me these photos- worth looking if you need cheering up:
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/crappy-gear-amazing-art-using-an-old-canon-powershot-to-capture-and-create-dreamy-landscapes/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=Newsletter


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, what colors would be a fit for your yarn choice?

I have a spools/cones of camel or of burgundy yarns in a rather finer yarn (possibly sock weight?) which I would be happy to give/share--whichever one might work for you. I'll check on the actual weight and possible yardage if you're interested.

Ohio Joy



Gweniepooh said:


> I'm thinking of joining the sides together on the one I want to make so that it will be more like a long flowing vest. It is a very simple pattern. I also still have the Ruana to make up that I bought the yarn for at The Fifth Stitch during KAP last year. The one I'm looking at right now is VERY simple/easy pattern and a freebie. It users a Dk and a fingering weight held together. I attempted to find the yarn used in th pattern but no luck even online so I'm piddling around going through my stash. Of course I found enough of a DK but don't have enough of any of the fingering weight (don't have much fingering weight anyway.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a free pattern; I'll post it as a download.


thewren said:


> what pattern are you using for yours. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The ply system does make it easier to figure. I'll have to check on what the ply is for the required yarn....see if the pattern says and hten check my yarns. Thanks Margaret!


But be careful- America uses plys to refer to the number of strands in a yarn. So you can have a 4ply worsted. But our 4 ply is fingering -and may only have one strand! But once it always had 4 which is where our system comes from. And why DK is called DK- the norm used to be 4 ply so double knit was twice the normal weight, 8ply. and 12 ply used to be called triplequick sometimes because it 3 times the normal weight and is a quick knit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sweet of you Joy! Unfortunately those colors wouldn't work. The yarn I've found for one of them is a soft yellow and I really wanted a multi-colored tht had the same shade possible with some olive green or even a solid olive green. I may just have to rethink yarns all together. Since it was/is for me I'm not in a rush so something will work out. Funny I don't usually wear yellow but in this case I want it to go with a dress I have and the yellow I have was the only one the correct weight and I was hoping to find a yarn that would make it go with the dress that is primarily olive green and with black design. Like I said no big deal; your offer was so generous. Thank you again!


jheiens said:


> Gwen, what colors would be a fit for your yarn choice?
> 
> I have a spools/cones of camel or of burgundy yarns in a rather finer yarn (possibly sock weight?) which I would be happy to give/share--whichever one might work for you. I'll check on the actual weight and possible yardage if you're interested.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness....wish the yarn companies would use the same system universally. 


darowil said:


> But be careful- America uses plys to refer to the number of strands in a yarn. So you can have a 4ply worsted. But our 4 ply is fingering -and may only have one strand! But once it always had 4 which is where our system comes from. And why DK is called DK- the norm used to be 4 ply so double knit was twice the normal weight, 8ply. and 12 ply used to be called triplequick sometimes because it 3 times the normal weight and is a quick knit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> This has been such a sad week as so many are dealing with illnesses or loved ones who are not well. Each of you are in my prayers. I am so happy that Ringo can run freely in the yard now.
> 
> I decided to have Matthew help lift us in spirit tonight as we really could use that.


What wonderful pictures, Matthew. Thank you so much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness....wish the yarn companies would use the same system universally.


Would be good- but whose? Most of us think ours is the best and why we should have to change becuase someoen sles does it a different way?
I know I wouldn't want to use another one because it so easy to work with for combining yarns etc.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


Lovely shrug. Who cares about clutter


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Pacer! the temperature Celsius is 18* but with the wind chill factor feels more like 15 today, after three months around 28 - 29 it feels so cold- it all is so relative!


And for us, it's going to be 17 and at this time of year, it's considered warm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You should see my computer desk, where I sit and do most of my knitting!
> My friend Eva came by and we have started sorting the kitchen overflow- I will be able to start getting things properly stored now- unfortunately the food processor had been put so high by the tall kids who helped me, that when Eva pulled it down the bowl crashed to the floor, and given that I bought it some 6 or 8 years ago may well now be irreplaceable- at least I can still use the blender.


Oh, that is too bad. Really hope that you can find a replacement bowl.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I so much prefer my cotton dishcloths and wash cloths!
> Isn't it nice when you know something is liked!


That's all I use now and I did make quite a variety. They look so pretty too. I did give some to a friend but I'm not sure if she liked them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A ruana is a poncho-style outer garment typical of the Andes region of Venezuela and Colombia, particularly in the Boyacá department and Antioquia. [2]


Thanks for that information. I can't say that I have ever heard the name "ruana" but I remember seeing the pictures now that you have given a description. It's funny the things you tuck away in your mind.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern; I'll post it as a download.


I don't think the yarn will be much of a difference for this project --- no real gauge that you'll have to match just what kind of weight/texture you want the finished fabric to be. Something #4 on up should work to drape well enough.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, that is too bad. Really hope that you can find a replacement bowl.


Julie - if you have the number of the food processor, we can check online for a replacement bowl. I just ordered a new shelf for the refrigerator and a new oven tray for the toaster oven. Both are over 10 years old and the replacement parts work great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Matthew --- love the artwork; sure did lift the spirit.

DSIL and I had a great time at the Stitches Show; a once in a lifetime event at least in that venue - The Opryland Resort. Plus, I got to see a long time friend - one of those people who no matter when the last time we've seen each other, just pick up where we left off. Wonderful lady!

But, I caught a sinus infection and feel awful, but a wonderful side effect is that I've slept the last day and night away...it's been at least a year since I've slept like that.

Time to get some things packed away as we're getting new carpeting on the 11th. The current carpet is about 35 years old so definitely needing replacing. We're moving all the furniture so need to pack away the china cabinet, TV cabinet and bookshelves.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> This has been such a sad week as so many are dealing with illnesses or loved ones who are not well. Each of you are in my prayers. I am so happy that Ringo can run freely in the yard now.
> 
> I decided to have Matthew help lift us in spirit tonight as we really could use that.


Thank you and Matthew for the pictures....they truly did lift my spirits. His pictures are amazing. He has so much talent. He just gets better with each picture. I would love to send him a picture but since I don't draw or paint, I can only send him and you my love and thanks for allowing us to enjoy his talent.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern; I'll post it as a download.


Thanks for this pattern. I have been looking for one for a while.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo showing all the clutter in my sitting room, and the shrug- back view because that shows the cabling.


Your shrug is gorgeous, Julie. I really would love to make this for my sister but the cabling charts are so intimidating to me.
My whole apartment is cluttered since I don't have a craft room. The space by my recliner is full of things I MIGHT need.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I seem to have had a blast hitting the send key...a triple post no less!!
It's going to be that kind of day, I guess.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I really need to pay more attention instead of hitting the send button twice!!
JK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Once you get the hang of using the cable needle forward or backward - I actually used a short DPN, and the bobbles which you have to remember to complete as you come to them- it is not actually that difficult- does require a bit of concentration- always something to watch for on every row.


Oh, Julie, I'm so glad to hear such an accomplished knitter as yourself uses a short DPN as a cable needle. I do the same thing. To me a cable needle is just too fiddly with the dip/hump in the middle. I have bamboo DPN's that grip the yarn so it doesn't slike off.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Praying that the antibiotics do work. I can see myslef doing that with glasses as I rarely remeber to check pockets. Don't normally put glasses there- hang themsleves on the neck of my top normally. But doesn't always work- like with nightclothes whihc tend not be good for that.


My reading glasses stay on a decorative chain around my neck that looks like a necklace. I don't want to have to search for them when I need them. I have to have them for knitting and reading.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie, I'm so glad to hear such an accomplished knitter as yourself uses a short DPN as a cable needle. I do the same thing. To me a cable needle is just too fiddly with the dip/hump in the middle. I have bamboo DPN's that grip the yarn so it doesn't slike off.
> Junek


I have some straight cable needles. You can also use a crochet hook instead.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, if one lived in a perfect house, one would never have knitting or crocheting time!


And that's why I've never had a perfect house or apartment and have no intention to give up my knitting and crocheting to have one!
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you! I don't want to take it off- it is so warm!!!!!


A sure sign of success! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy and Rookie, hope you are feeling better today.

I've got a couple of work projects to finish up by the end of the week, so I may not get back until later today--sending hugs & blessings to all and healing thoughts to all who need them.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone

It was just pointed out to me that the hospital address for Melody, the zip code was listed as OH rather than ON- a typo on my part. SORRY. Maybe you were clever enough to catch that.

Also there are two addresses there which look fine on my Word document but get squished together in the PM- there wasn't room to do them one after the other in the PM. If you are still confused after all this, let me know and I will put them is separate PMs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

No clutter in my house now ( well apart from my clutter but I need it all &#128521I have cleaned and washed everything in site , Mishka even got a good clean and brush she is now giving me the glare from under the dining table as she hates being brushed and cleaned . The only mess in the house is me I officially look like a bag lady . Picture this my jeans are dirty and damp from being on hands and knees cleaning cupboards , hands are dirty , hair is stuck up in all directions and I don't even want to know if I have dirt on my face as I have just opened the door to one of husbands oldest friends who is immaculately dressed as usual . Think I need to finish my cuppa ( I have washed hands )and get my self cleaned up 
Sonja

Gwen I really like your ruana pattern can't wait to see your version


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my  I didnt know of this story. It must have been terrifying for you Caren.


It was at the moment, we never dwelled on it. Was the best way to get past it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie those photos were wonderful. Thanks for thinking of us and posting them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is nice a warn, the sun is shinning brightly. Seth thinks it is swimming season already, but the pool is waiting on a new liner. It is broken says Seth. 

Today's photos. Seth says hello everyone I am going to use Nana's iPad today. 

Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely shrug. Who cares about clutter


Thank you Liz! If you had the amount of clutter I've got currently- still desperately trying to down size- you might be concerned! But the kitchen is starting to look better at last.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> And for us, it's going to be 17 and at this time of year, it's considered warm.


By springtime that will feel warm to me too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, that is too bad. Really hope that you can find a replacement bowl.


I have yet to check the model number- I did look up what replacement would cost- $400 too much by along chalk! I will try to remember to check with Kenwood today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's all I use now and I did make quite a variety. They look so pretty too. I did give some to a friend but I'm not sure if she liked them.


I have seen some lovely colours- but I have to bring the cotton in from Australia, unless it is a 4 ply and for washcloths etc I prefer thicker.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - if you have the number of the food processor, we can check online for a replacement bowl. I just ordered a new shelf for the refrigerator and a new oven tray for the toaster oven. Both are over 10 years old and the replacement parts work great.


I think Kenwood are fairly good at that- but when I finally was able to replace my stand mixer (the one that got stolen in 1993) they had reversed the coupling in front so I could not use my wheat grinder and other front attachments. I must have a look when I wake up properly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Matthew --- love the artwork; sure did lift the spirit.
> 
> DSIL and I had a great time at the Stitches Show; a once in a lifetime event at least in that venue - The Opryland Resort. Plus, I got to see a long time friend - one of those people who no matter when the last time we've seen each other, just pick up where we left off. Wonderful lady!
> 
> ...


Sorry about the infection- but good you have slept- has to be a wonderful feeling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Your shrug is gorgeous, Julie. I really would love to make this for my sister but the cabling charts are so intimidating to me.
> My whole apartment is cluttered since I don't have a craft room. The space by my recliner is full of things I MIGHT need.
> Junek


Thank you, June! And of course the day you remove something, I find a real need crops up within three days time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie, I'm so glad to hear such an accomplished knitter as yourself uses a short DPN as a cable needle. I do the same thing. To me a cable needle is just too fiddly with the dip/hump in the middle. I have bamboo DPN's that grip the yarn so it doesn't slike off.
> Junek


What a compliment, thank you June- I am not as adventurous as someone like Sonja or Daralene, but I too am increasing my collection of bamboos where I can- just so much better for these old hands!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And that's why I've never had a perfect house or apartment and have no intention to give up my knitting and crocheting to have one!
> Junek


And I reckon is partly how come I raised two such creative kids- they grew up in artistic chaos, but could freely choose their playthings- which actually were chosen for them quite carefully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A sure sign of success! :thumbup:


Thank you, Sorlenna! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW I have heard from Bikerbaby what she has to say about Melody's progress:

Sorry that I haven't put something up about her progress. She has been taken out of ICU yesterday morning. There is some improvement but not a lot. She speech is still impaired and hopefully will come back. I know that is frustrating her the most right now. She is walking slowly with a walker and someone helping her. She is eating a regular soft food diet(which she is very happy about). She is going to go to rehab but we don't know if it's going to be in patient or out patient right now. I brought her my 10mm needles and some wool so she can try to knit. I know that is one of her goals right now is to knit again. It's been long days with this going on.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is nice a warn, the sun is shinning brightly. Seth thinks it is swimming season already, but the pool is waiting on a new liner. It is broken says Seth.
> 
> Today's photos. Seth says hello everyone I am going to use Nana's iPad today.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


What a lovely picture of Seth. He and Luke are going to break a few hearts in the future!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is nice a warn, the sun is shinning brightly. Seth thinks it is swimming season already, but the pool is waiting on a new liner. It is broken says Seth.
> 
> Today's photos. Seth says hello everyone I am going to use Nana's iPad today.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


Love the picture of our handsome Seth....hello to you from June in VA.
Are those bird decals on your window? It's hard to tell from the photo but they're beautiful.
We're supposed to get rain today but so far nothing...weather people seem to be wrong AGAIN!
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have heard from Bikerbaby what she has to say about Melody's progress:
> 
> Sorry that I haven't put something up about her progress. She has been taken out of ICU yesterday morning. There is some improvement but not a lot. She speech is still impaired and hopefully will come back. I know that is frustrating her the most right now. She is walking slowly with a walker and someone helping her. She is eating a regular soft food diet(which she is very happy about). She is going to go to rehab but we don't know if it's going to be in patient or out patient right now. I brought her my 10mm needles and some wool so she can try to knit. I know that is one of her goals right now is to knit again. It's been long days with this going on.


Good news on Melody. I know we are all impatient for her recovery but these things take time. From what her friend has said it sounds like good progress. Sending her lots of healing hugs. xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a compliment, thank you June- I am not as adventurous as someone like Sonja or Daralene, but I too am increasing my collection of bamboos where I can- just so much better for these old hands!


I like my Knit Picks for knitting as I prefer a sharper point than any of my bamboo needles. But the ones I have are the Carpathian and Rainbow and they're both wood. Not sure what kind of wood. I can't remember the last time I used metal needles. I think the wood is kinder to arthritic hands and are my favorites since my hands are both old and arthritic.
Trying to rest a little more between knitting today since the shoulders are trying to act up. Another joy of growing more 'mature' but so minor considering what other friends of ours are facing.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have heard from Bikerbaby what she has to say about Melody's progress:
> 
> Sorry that I haven't put something up about her progress. She has been taken out of ICU yesterday morning. There is some improvement but not a lot. She speech is still impaired and hopefully will come back. I know that is frustrating her the most right now. She is walking slowly with a walker and someone helping her. She is eating a regular soft food diet(which she is very happy about). She is going to go to rehab but we don't know if it's going to be in patient or out patient right now. I brought her my 10mm needles and some wool so she can try to knit. I know that is one of her goals right now is to knit again. It's been long days with this going on.


Thank you, Julie, for keeping us up-to-date on Melody's progress. I think walking even with help and a walker is a big step forward. And knitting I'm sure will help her coordination and keep the days from being so long.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> It was just pointed out to me that the hospital address for Melody, the zip code was listed as OH rather than ON- a typo on my part. SORRY. Maybe you were clever enough to catch that.
> 
> Also there are two addresses there which look fine on my Word document but get squished together in the PM- there wasn't room to do them one after the other in the PM. If you are still confused after all this, let me know and I will put them is separate PMs.


I have just posted mine. I hope it gets there ok.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad to hear of Melody's progress. She has many on her side.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Seth -- it will be a while before it's pool season here. Temperatures till aren't getting near 70 very often. But, I'm sure it will be fun with Nana anyway.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is nice a warn, the sun is shinning brightly. Seth thinks it is swimming season already, but the pool is waiting on a new liner. It is broken says Seth.
> 
> Today's photos. Seth says hello everyone I am going to use Nana's iPad today.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

For Melody's addresses from Purl2Diva, just select quote reply in the private messages and the two addresses will be separated. At least it worked for me to get them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a lovely picture of Seth. He and Luke are going to break a few hearts in the future!


Thank you. I think they are going to too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Love the picture of our handsome Seth....hello to you from June in VA.
> Are those bird decals on your window? It's hard to tell from the photo but they're beautiful.
> We're supposed to get rain today but so far nothing...weather people seem to be wrong AGAIN!
> Junek


Thank you, he says oh hi. He is busy watching Doctor Who. 
It is a mobile I picked up a couple years ago in Michigan. I had a matching one with pink as the main colour. 
No rain here nice weather for a few days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi Seth -- it will be a while before it's pool season here. Temperatures till aren't getting near 70 very often. But, I'm sure it will be fun with Nana anyway.


It will be a while for the pool here too the loner isn't going to be ready for a few weeks. Then the solar heaters can work double time to heat it, or I hope so any ways.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, he says oh hi. He is busy watching Doctor Who.
> It is a mobile I picked up a couple years ago in Michigan. I had a matching one with pink as the main colour.
> No rain here nice weather for a few days.


I know Dr. Who is a favorite in your household. I saw a documentary a while back about how the program came about and how it's evolved over time. Very interesting!
The mobile is lovely. I can't have anything like that in my windows because the cats would play with it too much!
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> My reading glasses stay on a decorative chain around my neck that looks like a necklace. I don't want to have to search for them when I need them. I have to have them for knitting and reading.
> Junek


I have varifocals, which stay on my nose from the time I wake up in the morning, until I put the light out at night. No chance of losing my glasses! My husband, on the other hand, has a pair for reading, a pair for the computer, a distance pair, for driving, and he is constantly saying, "Have you seen my glasses?" to which the inevitable reply is, "Which glasses?". He claims not to be able to cope with varifocals, but, frankly, he has never given them a fair trial.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I know Dr. Who is a favorite in your household. I saw a documentary a while back about how the program came about and how it's evolved over time. Very interesting!
> The mobile is lovely. I can't have anything like that in my windows because the cats would play with it too much!
> Junek


I am not a huge Dr Who fan, but I did watch the first ever episode, and could tell you exactly where, and with whom I watched it! :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Kenwood are fairly good at that- but when I finally was able to replace my stand mixer (the one that got stolen in 1993) they had reversed the coupling in front so I could not use my wheat grinder and other front attachments. I must have a look when I wake up properly.


I burnt out the motor on my Kenwood while making Christmas cake about 10 years ago. I kept the bowl, but have never replaced the Kenwood, as my Magimix does pretty much everything I need. I have a small, handheld Kenwood for mixing batters etc. I don't know how you would tell if the bowl would fit a particular machine - I had had mine since the early '80s - but I am sure shipping would be less than the price of a new bowl!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I could care less which system; just want it to be consistant....LOL Your system sounds easy so hey....it can be yours. So are you going to tell them or should I....LOL....like it would actually be done....not!


darowil said:


> Would be good- but whose? Most of us think ours is the best and why we should have to change becuase someoen sles does it a different way?
> I know I wouldn't want to use another one because it so easy to work with for combining yarns etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope your sinus infection will clear up quickly. {{{getly hugs}}}


RookieRetiree said:


> Matthew --- love the artwork; sure did lift the spirit.
> 
> DSIL and I had a great time at the Stitches Show; a once in a lifetime event at least in that venue - The Opryland Resort. Plus, I got to see a long time friend - one of those people who no matter when the last time we've seen each other, just pick up where we left off. Wonderful lady!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here June! Crafts first; cleaning second.


jknappva said:


> And that's why I've never had a perfect house or apartment and have no intention to give up my knitting and crocheting to have one!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Big hug to Seth. Pictures are great.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is nice a warn, the sun is shinning brightly. Seth thinks it is swimming season already, but the pool is waiting on a new liner. It is broken says Seth.
> 
> Today's photos. Seth says hello everyone I am going to use Nana's iPad today.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Today's photos. Seth says hello everyone I am going to use Nana's iPad today.


Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is nice a warn, the sun is shinning brightly. Seth thinks it is swimming season already, but the pool is waiting on a new liner. It is broken says Seth.
> 
> Today's photos. Seth says hello everyone I am going to use Nana's iPad today.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


That's a lovely picture of Seth waiting patiently 
Do the birds in the window reflect the sunlight


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry about the infection- but good you have slept- has to be a wonderful feeling!


I hope you get better soon Rookie 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke was out in the garden today closely watching the bees on one of the bushes. Not long ago he was a bit scared of them, so I gave him the whole story of bees being good things, they help the plants, make honey, etc and I must have got through as he now likes to watch them. We were watching him watching the bees when I heard him say, " Hello bumbley bee, I Luke" .....aaw!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope you get better soon Rookie
> Sonja


From me too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have heard from Bikerbaby what she has to say about Melody's progress:
> 
> Sorry that I haven't put something up about her progress. She has been taken out of ICU yesterday morning. There is some improvement but not a lot. She speech is still impaired and hopefully will come back. I know that is frustrating her the most right now. She is walking slowly with a walker and someone helping her. She is eating a regular soft food diet(which she is very happy about). She is going to go to rehab but we don't know if it's going to be in patient or out patient right now. I brought her my 10mm needles and some wool so she can try to knit. I know that is one of her goals right now is to knit again. It's been long days with this going on.


That's good news hopefully it's the beginning of a speedy recovery 
Sonja


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I could care less which system; just want it to be consistant....LOL Your system sounds easy so hey....it can be yours. So are you going to tell them or should I....LOL....like it would actually be done....not!


I recently bought a Canadian knitting book, which used the U.S. numbered yarn weight system. It did seem very easy to understand, and will certainly help me in making substitutions in future. On the whole, I tend to mostly rely upon needle size to estimate yarn weight. One of the things that has happened in the past few years is that I have become a lot more adventurous in substituting yarns: I used always to try to use the yarn specified in a pattern, but now, I just think, "What have I in my stash that will work for this pattern?"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I like my Knit Picks for knitting as I prefer a sharper point than any of my bamboo needles. But the ones I have are the Carpathian and Rainbow and they're both wood. Not sure what kind of wood. I can't remember the last time I used metal needles. I think the wood is kinder to arthritic hands and are my favorites since my hands are both old and arthritic.
> Trying to rest a little more between knitting today since the shoulders are trying to act up. Another joy of growing more 'mature' but so minor considering what other friends of ours are facing.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I would have to import wooden needles, and not all shops have bamboo even- curiously it is easier here to find straights than circulars, not sure why.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Julie, for keeping us up-to-date on Melody's progress. I think walking even with help and a walker is a big step forward. And knitting I'm sure will help her coordination and keep the days from being so long.
> Junek


I read it that she was not yet able to coordinate knitting, yet one seriously hopes she will get there quickly for her own sake.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I burnt out the motor on my Kenwood while making Christmas cake about 10 years ago. I kept the bowl, but have never replaced the Kenwood, as my Magimix does pretty much everything I need. I have a small, handheld Kenwood for mixing batters etc. I don't know how you would tell if the bowl would fit a particular machine - I had had mine since the early '80s - but I am sure shipping would be less than the price of a new bowl!


Possibly, shipping is a pretty horrific factor even for a kilogram.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke was out in the garden today closely watching the bees on one of the bushes. Not long ago he was a bit scared of them, so I gave him the whole story of bees being good things, they help the plants, make honey, etc and I must have got through as he now likes to watch them. We were watching him watching the bees when I heard him say, " Hello bumbley bee, I Luke" .....aaw!


That boy is growing up so fast!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I think I forgot to post this one- another to uplift spirits:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/v8O15DogWgg?rel=0

Also forgot to mention it came from mjs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> For Melody's addresses from Purl2Diva, just select quote reply in the private messages and the two addresses will be separated. At least it worked for me to get them.


Thanks for that tip Rookie - it unscrambled it for me. 
Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is your Saturday breakfast. --- sam

Oven-Baked Breakfast Tacos By Gerry Speirs

8 servings

Start the day off right with these tasty and ultra-easy breakfast tacos.

Ingredients

4 slices bacon 
2 tablespoons canola oil 
4 cups cubed (about 1 inch) potatoes 
2 1/2 tablespoons Old El Paso taco seasoning mix (from 1-oz package) 
8 soft corn tortillas (6 inch) 
8 eggs, beaten 
1/2 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese (2 oz)

Directions

Heat oven to 375°F.

Place bacon slices in ungreased cookie sheet with sides. When oven is preheated, bake bacon 10 minutes. Remove from oven; cool 5 minutes. Coarsely chop bacon into small pieces.

While bacon is baking, heat oil in 10-inch skillet over medium heat. Add potatoes; stir to coat in hot oil. Sprinkle taco seasoning mix over potatoes; stir to mix. Cook potatoes 15 to 20 minutes, turning every 5 minutes, until potatoes are soft when pierced with tip of knife.

In ungreased 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish, place tortillas standing against each other to form taco shells.

In another skillet, cook and stir beaten eggs over medium heat until they begin to scramble. Remove from heat.

Fill each tortilla with 1/4 cup potatoes. Divide scrambled eggs and bacon evenly into each. Top each with 1 tablespoon cheese.

Bake 10 minutes. Serve immediately.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/oven-baked-breakfast-tacos


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have varifocals, which stay on my nose from the time I wake up in the morning, until I put the light out at night. No chance of losing my glasses! My husband, on the other hand, has a pair for reading, a pair for the computer, a distance pair, for driving, and he is constantly saying, "Have you seen my glasses?" to which the inevitable reply is, "Which glasses?". He claims not to be able to cope with varifocals, but, frankly, he has never given them a fair trial.


I was the same way before my cataract surgery 5 years ago. My glasses were on all the time. Thank goodness for the lenses the Dr implanted during surgery. My glasses were trifocals and it took a while to get used to them but they were wonderful for working in the library.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have varifocals, which stay on my nose from the time I wake up in the morning, until I put the light out at night. No chance of losing my glasses! My husband, on the other hand, has a pair for reading, a pair for the computer, a distance pair, for driving, and he is constantly saying, "Have you seen my glasses?" to which the inevitable reply is, "Which glasses?". He claims not to be able to cope with varifocals, but, frankly, he has never given them a fair trial.


I never could either until I got this last pair. I told the doctor that I always had trouble with stairs and also feeling off balance -- don't know what she did to the prescription, but this pair has been just fine since the first day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - check out this yarn - think it would be perfect - light weight but warm. and it is on sale. --- sam

http://www.purlbee.com/2014/11/22/moonstone-wrap/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-04-29%3A%20Purl%20Soho%27s%20Gorgeous%20Silk%20Alpaca%20Alloy%20is%2040%25%20Off%21



Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern; I'll post it as a download.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always called them "sissy whips". I need to get one to wear with my computer glasses on it - my regular glasses do not work as well with the screen. --- sam



jknappva said:


> My reading glasses stay on a decorative chain around my neck that looks like a necklace. I don't want to have to search for them when I need them. I have to have them for knitting and reading.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh Sonja - that is so funny. the other morning - actually almost noon - there was a knock on my door - I was actually sleeping - I just raised my head - thought it was gary - waved him in - it was ron - my computer guru - he brought me some stuff I had asked for - the phone rang - told him to answer it - totally confused Heidi as she didn't recognize the voice - lol - so I know exactually how you felt. I told him he had caught me at my worst - everything from now on would be better. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> No clutter in my house now ( well apart from my clutter but I need it all 😉)I have cleaned and washed everything in site , Mishka even got a good clean and brush she is now giving me the glare from under the dining table as she hates being brushed and cleaned . The only mess in the house is me I officially look like a bag lady . Picture this my jeans are dirty and damp from being on hands and knees cleaning cupboards , hands are dirty , hair is stuck up in all directions and I don't even want to know if I have dirt on my face as I have just opened the door to one of husbands oldest friends who is immaculately dressed as usual . Think I need to finish my cuppa ( I have washed hands )and get my self cleaned up
> Sonja
> 
> Gwen I really like your ruana pattern can't wait to see your version


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a fabulous picture of seth - he is definitely going to be a heart-breaker. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is nice a warn, the sun is shinning brightly. Seth thinks it is swimming season already, but the pool is waiting on a new liner. It is broken says Seth.
> 
> Today's photos. Seth says hello everyone I am going to use Nana's iPad today.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds as though things are slightly improving - any improvement is good. if she can knit a little that will lift her spirits. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have heard from Bikerbaby what she has to say about Melody's progress:
> 
> Sorry that I haven't put something up about her progress. She has been taken out of ICU yesterday morning. There is some improvement but not a lot. She speech is still impaired and hopefully will come back. I know that is frustrating her the most right now. She is walking slowly with a walker and someone helping her. She is eating a regular soft food diet(which she is very happy about). She is going to go to rehab but we don't know if it's going to be in patient or out patient right now. I brought her my 10mm needles and some wool so she can try to knit. I know that is one of her goals right now is to knit again. It's been long days with this going on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aaw for sure. --- sam



KateB said:


> Luke was out in the garden today closely watching the bees on one of the bushes. Not long ago he was a bit scared of them, so I gave him the whole story of bees being good things, they help the plants, make honey, etc and I must have got through as he now likes to watch them. We were watching him watching the bees when I heard him say, " Hello bumbley bee, I Luke" .....aaw!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it sounds as though things are slightly improving - any improvement is good. if she can knit a little that will lift her spirits. --- sam


To me it reads that she is having to relearn that too.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

SAM - How can one tell if someone is on the computer?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> SAM - How can one tell if someone is on the computer?


Sharon- it shows up at the bottom of the person's avatar at the left hand side! in red.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful - I have seen him on another video - can remember what he was singing - beautiful voice. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think I forgot to post this one- another to uplift spirits:
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/v8O15DogWgg?rel=0
> 
> Also forgot to mention it came from mjs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, he says oh hi. He is busy watching Doctor Who.
> It is a mobile I picked up a couple years ago in Michigan. I had a matching one with pink as the main colour.
> No rain here nice weather for a few days.


We like Dr Who here too although I'm not too sure about this new Dr or his companion . 
Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for most things you can't - unless you are good at hacking - lolololol - on the knitting tea party there will be a red "online" below their avatar. doesn't mean they are there - I never log out but am not always at my computer. hope that helps. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> SAM - How can one tell if someone is on the computer?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would have to import wooden needles, and not all shops have bamboo even- curiously it is easier here to find straights than circulars, not sure why.


Its the same here too I've only seen one type of circular needles . If I want a set or different lengths I'm going to have to order them online 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh Sonja - that is so funny. the other morning - actually almost noon - there was a knock on my door - I was actually sleeping - I just raised my head - thought it was gary - waved him in - it was ron - my computer guru - he brought me some stuff I had asked for - the phone rang - told him to answer it - totally confused Heidi as she didn't recognize the voice - lol - so I know exactually how you felt. I told him he had caught me at my worst - everything from now on would be better. lol --- sam


I'm glad I'm not the only one . I can honestly say I'm not vain . Didn't enter my head to look in the mirror before opening the door even though there is a large mirror right next to it 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its the same here too I've only seen one type of circular needles . If I want a set or different lengths I'm going to have to order them online
> Sonja


I have ordered only Chiao Goos so far, and still had the problem of them coming apart- this is with interchangeables.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> No bit you can be if you want to be. 😉😉


Sounds good to me! That is if Matthew doesn't get his hands on them first. Yours has not left his desk since he got home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Found out today that DH will be having cataract surgery within the next few weeks. His cataracts have "ripened". His initial appointment is 5/18.


jknappva said:


> I was the same way before my cataract surgery 5 years ago. My glasses were on all the time. Thank goodness for the lenses the Dr implanted during surgery. My glasses were trifocals and it took a while to get used to them but they were wonderful for working in the library.
> Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one . I can honestly say I'm not vain . Didn't enter my head to look in the mirror before opening the door even though there is a large mirror right next to it
> Sonja


I'm glad to hear someone besides me gets caught at their worst. I always say, no one ever drops in except when the house is a disaster & I'm at my worst.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds good to me! That is if Matthew doesn't get his hands on them first. Yours has not left his desk since he got home.


👍👍 I'll make extras then. I am glad Mathew likes his cloth.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sam. It is beautiful yarn. I ordered some from Mary Maxim and Ice Yarns already and don't dare order more!


thewren said:


> gwen - check out this yarn - think it would be perfect - light weight but warm. and it is on sale. --- sam
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2014/11/22/moonstone-wrap/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-04-29%3A%20Purl%20Soho%27s%20Gorgeous%20Silk%20Alpaca%20Alloy%20is%2040%25%20Off%21


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> The dogs are lovely but the bird looks like it will be delightful.


We just got the wedding invite in the mail so I am hoping to get the bird drawing framed in time for the wedding. We have until May 30th.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Speaking of glasses I've got to go get my eyes checked again. The RA has effected them so says my RA doctor and he wants me to have mine rechecked. Dang....my prescripton is such now that I can't get the trifocals that used to use (level for reading, intermediate/computer/distance) and had to get 2 pair; one for reading/intermediate and one pair for intermediate/distance. Always something. Now wondering how my cataracts have progressed.

quote=thewren]we always called them "sissy whips". I need to get one to wear with my computer glasses on it - my regular glasses do not work as well with the screen. --- sam[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, hope the sinus infection clears up soon.

Julie, thanks for the update on Melody, sounds like she may have quite a battle ahead of her. I sure hope her speech comes back,, that would be terrible.. I knew a man who had a stroke in his 50s & never got his speech back, he was sooo frustrated, lived another 20 yrs but was miserable. I agree knitting would really help her, hopefully she can manage to do it. Strokes can be so terrible.
I also use a double point needle when I am doing cables. I bought a set of knitters Pride cubics needles, I love them, very pointy & the yarn slides nicely. I recently ordered a set of Knitters pride Platina cubics to try for knitting socks, I'll let you know how they work out.

Caren, great picture of Seth, he's sure growing.
Gwen, hope Brantleys surgery goes well. I have bifocals, the optometrist wanted me to try Progressive lenses but I found them awful, when I looked around, everything was blurry & swimming, made me nauseated. He told me I had to try for 3 months & I would get used to them but I just couldn't, the bifocals work great for me.

We got our taxes finished up today, DH has to pay $5500 but that's better then the last few years so he is happy,I get $1500 backs I'm happy too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'll look out for it as I really want to vote for Mathew
> Sonja


Thanks. Can't wait to see you newest knits. You are learning so much.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Its the same here too I've only seen one type of circular needles . If I want a set or different lengths I'm going to have to order them online
> Sonja


The only type of circular needles I've seen here are bamboo. In fact, until I joined KP I'd never even heard of circular needles!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found out today that DH will be having cataract surgery within the next few weeks. His cataracts have "ripened". His initial appointment is 5/18.


Fantastic news for DH. I hope all goes well for him, I'm sure he'll be amazed at the change after surgery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> The only type of circular needles I've seen here are bamboo. In fact, until I joined KP I'd never even heard of circular needles!


I wondered if it was in other parts of the country too it's terrible I read how other kpers have all these different knitting needles. I've never even seen interchangeables . I think if I went into a shop and asked about them they wouldn't even know what I was talking about .
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have ordered only Chiao Goos so far, and still had the problem of them coming apart- this is with interchangeables.


I had to glue one of mine back into the 'sockets' today also--lucky I wasn't knitting with them but looking for them to put into a project bag with some yarn and out of habit gave them a tug as the wooden Knit Picks are notorious for coming out of the holders (the newer ones, which I won't buy again). One came out and the other was loose. :roll:

I got about halfway through the work project today and plan to finish it up tomorrow; we're still pretty busy but things should settle a bit after next week. We hope! 

I'm so glad Mel has her friend and hope she gets back into her knitting, as I think as well that it will do her a world of good.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is nice a warn, the sun is shinning brightly. Seth thinks it is swimming season already, but the pool is waiting on a new liner. It is broken says Seth.
> 
> Today's photos. Seth says hello everyone I am going to use Nana's iPad today.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs for all.


Of course it is pool season since the snow has melted away. Hello Seth. Enjoy using Nana's I pad. I wonder what you will be cooking this time at Nana's house.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, hope the sinus infection clears up soon.
> 
> Julie, thanks for the update on Melody, sounds like she may have quite a battle ahead of her. I sure hope her speech comes back,, that would be terrible.. I knew a man who had a stroke in his 50s & never got his speech back, he was sooo frustrated, lived another 20 yrs but was miserable. I agree knitting would really help her, hopefully she can manage to do it. Strokes can be so terrible.
> I also use a double point needle when I am doing cables. I bought a set of knitters Pride cubics needles, I love them, very pointy & the yarn slides nicely. I recently ordered a set of Knitters pride Platina cubics to try for knitting socks, I'll let you know how they work out.
> ...


I love the Platina Nova cubics...I didn't get the sock sizes as I have plenty of needles for those...I got the size 6 on up sizes in interchangeables. They are my new go to needles for those sizes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when people show up unexpectedly they shouldn't expect perfection - at least in this household. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear someone besides me gets caught at their worst. I always say, no one ever drops in except when the house is a disaster & I'm at my worst.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found out today that DH will be having cataract surgery within the next few weeks. His cataracts have "ripened". His initial appointment is 5/18.


Hope all goes smoothly for him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear someone besides me gets caught at their worst. I always say, no one ever drops in except when the house is a disaster & I'm at my worst.


Sounds like what happens to me!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, hope the sinus infection clears up soon.
> 
> Julie, thanks for the update on Melody, sounds like she may have quite a battle ahead of her. I sure hope her speech comes back,, that would be terrible.. I knew a man who had a stroke in his 50s & never got his speech back, he was sooo frustrated, lived another 20 yrs but was miserable. I agree knitting would really help her, hopefully she can manage to do it. Strokes can be so terrible.
> I also use a double point needle when I am doing cables. I bought a set of knitters Pride cubics needles, I love them, very pointy & the yarn slides nicely. I recently ordered a set of Knitters pride Platina cubics to try for knitting socks, I'll let you know how they work out.
> ...


You probably know, Bonnie- can she get assistance from the government while she recovers?- it seems that all this worry over providing for the family cannot have helped her.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caught up and now running again. I need to pick up prescriptions for DH and me. I found out today that I will get Saturday off from work so my stretch ends tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wondered if it was in other parts of the country too it's terrible I read how other kpers have all these different knitting needles. I've never even seen interchangeables . I think if I went into a shop and asked about them they wouldn't even know what I was talking about .
> Sonja


I got my first set from John Lewis- do you have a branch anywhere near you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had to glue one of mine back into the 'sockets' today also--lucky I wasn't knitting with them but looking for them to put into a project bag with some yarn and out of habit gave them a tug as the wooden Knit Picks are notorious for coming out of the holders (the newer ones, which I won't buy again). One came out and the other was loose. :roll:
> 
> I got about halfway through the work project today and plan to finish it up tomorrow; we're still pretty busy but things should settle a bit after next week. We hope!
> 
> I'm so glad Mel has her friend and hope she gets back into her knitting, as I think as well that it will do her a world of good.


Gluing them sort of defeats the whole point of interchangeable! But I can see why one might be driven to that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I know Dr. Who is a favorite in your household. I saw a documentary a while back about how the program came about and how it's evolved over time. Very interesting!
> The mobile is lovely. I can't have anything like that in my windows because the cats would play with it too much!
> Junek


It is interesting how the show has evolved. 
Thank you two of the cats like to just watch the mobile. They batted at it a couple times when it first went up but that was all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I could never get used to the progressive lens - I could never figure how to hold my head to get a clear view of what I was trying to view. reading was out unless I used my separate reading glasses - love my bifocals. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, hope the sinus infection clears up soon.
> 
> Julie, thanks for the update on Melody, sounds like she may have quite a battle ahead of her. I sure hope her speech comes back,, that would be terrible.. I knew a man who had a stroke in his 50s & never got his speech back, he was sooo frustrated, lived another 20 yrs but was miserable. I agree knitting would really help her, hopefully she can manage to do it. Strokes can be so terrible.
> I also use a double point needle when I am doing cables. I bought a set of knitters Pride cubics needles, I love them, very pointy & the yarn slides nicely. I recently ordered a set of Knitters pride Platina cubics to try for knitting socks, I'll let you know how they work out.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got my first set from John Lewis- do you have a branch anywhere near you?


You can order things from John Lewis and have them mailed to you. I do it all the time seems it is a bit if a drive for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I love my bamboo circulars angelam - my knitpicks have come undone - the cable pulled out on one - with the bamboo they are fixed circulars which I like. of course that could mean you have a slew of circulars - at least if you want different lengths of cable.

the cable pulled out while I was knitting my baby blanket - thank goodness I got all the stitches picked up - used super glue to put the cable back in - should stay put now. --- sam



angelam said:


> The only type of circular needles I've seen here are bamboo. In fact, until I joined KP I'd never even heard of circular needles!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Big hug to Seth. Pictures are great.


Hug given 👍 thank you 😊


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some yarn shops here handle them but only in a limited quanity - going online is about the only way any of us can get different needles especially is there are no yarn shops close by. ellen has a fairly good choice of needles both straight, dp and circulars. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I wondered if it was in other parts of the country too it's terrible I read how other kpers have all these different knitting needles. I've never even seen interchangeables . I think if I went into a shop and asked about them they wouldn't even know what I was talking about .
> Sonja


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gorgeous boy!


Thank you 😊 I think so too but then again I am Nana 😁😇


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a lovely picture of Seth waiting patiently
> Do the birds in the window reflect the sunlight


Thank you, he really was waiting very patiently. 
They do sometimes, not often the sun actually hits them directly.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke was out in the garden today closely watching the bees on one of the bushes. Not long ago he was a bit scared of them, so I gave him the whole story of bees being good things, they help the plants, make honey, etc and I must have got through as he now likes to watch them. We were watching him watching the bees when I heard him say, " Hello bumbley bee, I Luke" .....aaw!


Awwww that must have been so cute. Seth is scared of bees haven gotten stung several times last summer. He has a fit when ever he sees one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are still interchangeable Julie - at least for me - the cable came out of it's housing. the needles still can be taken off - I think - now I will need to go look. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Gluing them sort of defeats the whole point of interchangeable! But I can see why one might be driven to that.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found out today that DH will be having cataract surgery within the next few weeks. His cataracts have "ripened". His initial appointment is 5/18.


If he wears glasses, I hope the dr will put in lenses. I love not having to wear my glasses all the time.
It must be the difference in the doctors. There was never any mention of waiting until my cataracts "ripened". As soon as they were discovered, I had an appointment within a month to have them removed with the last one 6 weeks after the first. And I went to the eye dr. every 2 years..the time before that, I wasn't having a problem.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I love my bamboo circulars angelam - my knitpicks have come undone - the cable pulled out on one - with the bamboo they are fixed circulars which I like. of course that could mean you have a slew of circulars - at least if you want different lengths of cable.
> 
> the cable pulled out while I was knitting my baby blanket - thank goodness I got all the stitches picked up - used super glue to put the cable back in - should stay put now. --- sam


I've usually managed to pick the stitches up, when that disaster strikes- I use a finer needle, and if you use another circular, it does not matter which way you need to access the stitches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are still interchangeable Julie - at least for me - the cable came out of it's housing. the needles still can be taken off - I think - now I will need to go look. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gluing them sort of defeats the whole point of interchangeable! But I can see why one might be driven to that.


Oh, I can still unscrew them--the wood separated from the metal holder that screws onto the cable, not the cable.

Edit: I see Sam had the opposite trouble!

We love bees around here--love that Luke is introducing himself! My SIL and brother had a wild hive move into one of their empty boxes not long ago--more honey! Yay! And bees are so good for all the plants. The only time I've ever been stung is when I was outside barefoot and accidentally stepped on one...and I felt bad for it! I can understand Seth's feelings, though; I had one friend in high school who seemed to be a bee magnet--seems she was always getting stung in the summer. Poor girl!

Waiting to see if we're going out to eat or not...if we don't decide soon, I'll be rummaging in the cupboard. I'm hungry and I get grouchy when I'm hungry. :XD:

Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I can still unscrew them--the wood separated from the metal holder that screws onto the cable, not the cable.
> 
> Edit: I see Sam had the opposite trouble!
> 
> ...


I think with my Chiao Goos, I may not have tightened them firmly enough- I did not use the little tool that comes with them.
Thinking of bees I am very careful since one summer on my motorbike I had four stings on my face, and came up like a football. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

There is an update and photo of Mel in the main digest under update on Gagesmom. Great news.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oh these sound perfect to pass onto the older bunch. Thanks for posting

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/oven-baked-breakfast-tacos


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No clutter in my house now ( well apart from my clutter but I need it all 😉)I have cleaned and washed everything in site , Mishka even got a good clean and brush she is now giving me the glare from under the dining table as she hates being brushed and cleaned . The only mess in the house is me I officially look like a bag lady . Picture this my jeans are dirty and damp from being on hands and knees cleaning cupboards , hands are dirty , hair is stuck up in all directions and I don't even want to know if I have dirt on my face as I have just opened the door to one of husbands oldest friends who is immaculately dressed as usual . Think I need to finish my cuppa ( I have washed hands )and get my self cleaned up
> Sonja
> 
> Gwen I really like your ruana pattern can't wait to see your version


Sonja - I'm sitting here smiling to myself trying to picture you with your hair every which way and a dirty face and opening the door but still being a very elegant lady.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh Sonja - that is so funny. the other morning - actually almost noon - there was a knock on my door - I was actually sleeping - I just raised my head - thought it was gary - waved him in - it was ron - my computer guru - he brought me some stuff I had asked for - the phone rang - told him to answer it - totally confused Heidi as she didn't recognize the voice - lol - so I know exactually how you felt. I told him he had caught me at my worst - everything from now on would be better. lol --- sam


That is funny. I can imagine Heidi being confused. Seth has answered the door before, only for me to hear him tell the delivery guy I was in the bathroom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I forgot to post this one- another to uplift spirits:
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/v8O15DogWgg?rel=0
> 
> Also forgot to mention it came from mjs.


Beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a fabulous picture of seth - he is definitely going to be a heart-breaker. --- sam


Thank you 😊 he is the spitting image of his father and one older brother at the same age.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad to hear someone besides me gets caught at their worst. I always say, no one ever drops in except when the house is a disaster & I'm at my worst.


Sounds familiar. Do you think there's a fairy telling people just when they should pop in? :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Found out today that DH will be having cataract surgery within the next few weeks. His cataracts have "ripened". His initial appointment is 5/18.


He'll be so happy after this is done. I didn't have to wear glasses after mine. Now I just wear them for reading.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to celebrate the last day of april I thought the following paleo recipes might interest you. especially the berry syrup. --- sam

BANANA CHOCOLATE CHIP PANCAKES

Ingredients

1 cup raw cashews
½ teaspoon baking soda 
2 large eggs
½ cup mashed banana
1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
¼ cup chocolate chips
coconut oil for cooking

Instructions
In a food processor , pulse cashews until finely ground

Pulse in baking soda, then pulse in eggs, banana, and vanilla until very smooth

Stir in chocolate chips by hand

Heat oil in skillet over medium heat

Spoon batter 1 tablespoon at a time onto skillet

Flip pancakes when bubbles form

Cook for about a minute on second side

Serve with maple syrup or Cherry Berry Syrup

http://elanaspantry.com/banana-chocolate-chip-pancakes/

CHERRY BERRY SYRUP

You can pepare this berry syrup in advance, so that it has time to thicken, and then serve it with my Paleo Pancakes or with Paleo Crepes.

Serves: 4 cups

Ingredients

1 (10-ounce) bag frozen cherries
1 (8-ounce) bag frozen blueberries
1 cup apple juice
⅛ teaspoon stevia 
1 tablespoon arrowroot powder 
¼ cup water

Instructions

In a saucepan over medium heat, bring the cherries, blueberries, apple juice, and stevia to a boil'

Lower the heat and simmer for about 10 minutes, until fruit is soft

In a small bowl, dissolve arrowroot powder in water, stirring until thoroughly combined

Raise heat to high, add arrowroot mixture to fruit, and cook, whisking constantly, until the mixture thickens and becomes glossy, about 1 minute

Let sauce cool and thicken for 10 minutes before serving
Use right away or store in a glass jar in the refrigerator for up to 3 days

This pancake syrup recipe replaces high glycemic pancake syrup with a lower-carb, healthier version full of fruit and good fiber! The best part? No compromise on taste, and of course, its quick and easy to make.

http://elanaspantry.com/cherry-berry-syrup/

PALEO CREPES

These nut-free low-carb crepes are made with only four ingredients coconut flour, eggs, coconut oil, and water. When you are making them the batter will look a bit watery. Dont worry though, it will thicken up nicely after it sits for a minute or two, and you will have gorgeous crepe batter.

Serves: 6 crepes

Ingredients

2 tablespoons coconut flour
4 large eggs
1 tablespoon coconut oil, melted over very low heat
½ cup water
2 tablespoons coconut oil, for cooking

Instructions

In a food processor , pulse together coconut flour and eggs

Add 1 tablespoon of coconut oil and water and pulse until thoroughly combined

Heat 1 teaspoon of the coconut oil in an 8-inch skillet over medium-low heat

Scoop ¼ cup of the batter onto the skillet to spread the batter to the edges of the pan

Cook until small bubbles form and burst on the surface of the crepe, then flip and cook the other side, 4 to 5 minutes total

Transfer the crepe to a plate

Repeat the process with the remaining oil and batter, then serve

If youre wondering how to make healthy crepe filling try my quick and easy Cherry Berry Syrup, and then smother these healthy coconut flour crepes in my luscious Coconut Whipped Cream.

I havent tried making savory crepes, but I imagine these would be amazing with sauteed onion, spinach, turkey bacon, and mushrooms served up for a deliciously, healthy dinner.

Finally, this recipe calls for two tablespoons coconut flour and four eggs that is not a typo. A little coconut flour goes quite a long way. Coconut flour is a very dry flour that absorbs a ton of moisture, hence the unusual ratio of wet to dry ingredients in this recipe.

http://elanaspantry.com/paleo-crepes/

Coconut Whipped Cream

Please note that this dairy-free whipped cream recipe calls for full-fat canned coconut milk. The fat is what makes the recipe creamy and luscious; light coconut milk wont work and results in a watery mess.

There is a fairly big discrepancy between different brands of coconut milk. I have found that the Native Forest brand is the most reliable when it comes to a rich and thick cream, which is the most important component of this recipe. I have tried using other brands of organic coconut milk and have had not had success in getting the cream to separate from the coconut water. When the cream doesnt rise to the top of the can, its not possible to make this recipe, so be mindful of the brand you choose.

I dont think this recipe will turn out with homemade coconut milk.

Ingredients

1 (13-ounce) can coconut milk 
1 tablespoon honey 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
5 drops vanilla stevia 
pinch of celtic sea salt

Directions

Place the can of coconut milk in the refrigerator at least 24 hours before making the whipped cream, so it is well chilled

Chill a metal bowl in the freezer for 15 minutes

Take the coconut milk out of the refrigerator and remove the lid

Gently scoop out the coconut fat, placing it in the chilled bowl

Pour the remaining liquid into a glass jar and store in the refrigerator, saving it for another use

Using a hand blender , whip the coconut milk fat until light and fluffy, about 1 minute

Whip in the honey, vanilla extract, stevia, and salt

Use right away or store in a glass jar in the refrigerator for up to 24 hours

Makes 1 cup

http://elanaspantry.com/coconut-whipped-cream/


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You probably know, Bonnie- can she get assistance from the government while she recovers?- it seems that all this worry over providing for the family cannot have helped her.


Our health insurance will cover Mel while she is in hospital. Hopefully she has some kind of insurance from her place of work. Since Greg isn't working, they might be eligible for some kind of government assistance. Hope so. I'd hate to think she has more to worry about.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Of course it is pool season since the snow has melted away. Hello Seth. Enjoy using Nana's I pad. I wonder what you will be cooking this time at Nana's house.


For him it is pool time, we settle for the hot tub though. All he can do is really is duck his head under but he still tries. Tomorrow we are cooking stick soup, I assume it is similar to stone soup. Or I sure hope it is. I made mini chocolate tartlets with pear on top. The pears were too big but he didn't mind. They are shortcrust base, chocolate mousse and pears.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam the crepe recipe is really good, I've made it many times. Those wishing to try the coconut whipped cream listen to her tips about the fat not separating from the water and homemade does not work. :XD: I just made the coconut whipped cream today for in the mousse today.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sonja and anyone else that is knitting for children - check out this very very very cute little girl dress. love the color they are showing. --- sam --- and the pattern is FREE!

http://www.kollageyarns.com/Spring/3664.pdf


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

No more fever, each day a little better. Thank you for prayers and kindness.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good joy - sending tons of healing energy to you - get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> No more fever, each day a little better. Thank you for prayers and kindness.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sonja and anyone else that is knitting for children - check out this very very very cute little girl dress. love the color they are showing. --- sam --- and the pattern is FREE!
> 
> http://www.kollageyarns.com/Spring/3664.pdf


I might have to give this a go, it goes up to DJ's size and it is so very cute.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> No more fever, each day a little better. Thank you for prayers and kindness.


Yippie, no fever is a good sign.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> No more fever, each day a little better. Thank you for prayers and kindness.


We are thankful for that. Continue to take care of yourself and give lots of love to Maya.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> For him it is pool time, we settle for the hot tub though. All he can do is really is duck his head under but he still tries. Tomorrow we are cooking stick soup, I assume it is similar to stone soup. Or I sure hope it is. I made mini chocolate tartlets with pear on top. The pears were too big but he didn't mind. They are shortcrust base, chocolate mousse and pears.


Yummy treats. Did Seth help?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful!


I think he may be French- lovely anyway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Our health insurance will cover Mel while she is in hospital. Hopefully she has some kind of insurance from her place of work. Since Greg isn't working, they might be eligible for some kind of government assistance. Hope so. I'd hate to think she has more to worry about.


I really hope so, Liz- I am convinced her worries have not helped.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH decided he wanted Chinese tonight so we orderred take out....yum.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I can still unscrew them--the wood separated from the metal holder that screws onto the cable, not the cable.
> 
> Edit: I see Sam had the opposite trouble!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know Martina!


martina said:


> There is an update and photo of Mel in the main digest under update on Gagesmom. Great news.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH decided he wanted Chinese tonight so we orderred take out....yum.


We talked about it but ended up staying here and having egg & potato burritos. Someone needs to go to the store. LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Yummy treats. Did Seth help?


No this was my treat for him. We will make more mousse tomorrow and leave the pear off. Seth said he doesn't really like pears he likes peaches.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> Sonja and anyone else that is knitting for children - check out this very very very cute little girl dress. love the color they are showing. --- sam --- and the pattern is FREE!
> 
> http://www.kollageyarns.com/Spring/3664.pdf


Nice pattern, Sam. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We talked about it but ended up staying here and having egg & potato burritos. Someone needs to go to the store. LOL


While someone is going to the store do you suppose they could pick up peaches for Seth. :mrgreen: :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He's worn glasses since something like 2nd grade even after having had lasik surgery about 15 years ago. Of course his glasses went from being 1/2 inch thick to normal thin lenses. I don't now what he'd do not weaing glasses he's so accustomed to them. I love it when he doesn't have them on because he has big, big blue eyes. (swoon.....)


budasha said:


> He'll be so happy after this is done. I didn't have to wear glasses after mine. Now I just wear them for reading.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is cute Sam. Unfortunately the little girl I'm knitting for hasn't even been born yet....due mid June. No relation....just a good friend.



thewren said:


> Sonja and anyone else that is knitting for children - check out this very very very cute little girl dress. love the color they are showing. --- sam --- and the pattern is FREE!
> 
> http://www.kollageyarns.com/Spring/3664.pdf


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too!


Sorlenna said:


> We talked about it but ended up staying here and having egg & potato burritos. Someone needs to go to the store. LOL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> I could never get used to the progressive lens - I could never figure how to hold my head to get a clear view of what I was trying to view. reading was out unless I used my separate reading glasses - love my bifocals. --- sam


I love my bifocals also, Sam. My right bifocal section is smaller and lower than the left one. It is the only way I can wear them and see anything that is intermediate or longer distance. The new pair I have now had to be replaced immediately after receiving them because the fellow at the opticians place did not believe me when I told him that this is the only placement that works for me. So the bifocal part was the same size and location on both lenses.

And then I told him that I had discovered a fissure in the right lens right at the outer edge of the lens. He sounded rather perturbed and dismissive when he announced that he would re-order both lenses although I had not mentioned that--just that I was concerned about the fissure in the lens. He said that both lenses had dent/pits and scratches on them. I told him that they had been delivered that way because I had not dropped them.

By then my thought was ''Whatever!!''

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> While someone is going to the store do you suppose they could pick up peaches for Seth. :mrgreen: :-(


Oh, I might have to eat those before they'd get there. I like pears, too! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I love my bifocals also, Sam. My right bifocal section is smaller and lower than the left one. It is the only way I can wear them and see anything that is intermediate or longer distance. The new pair I have now had to be replaced immediately after receiving them because the fellow at the opticians place did not believe me when I told him that this is the only placement that works for me. So the bifocal part was the same size and location on both lenses.
> 
> Ohio Joy


The doc talked to me about bifocals, but the reading part would just be clear with no prescription, so I turned them down as they were more expensive; what I do when reading is take my glasses off (they correct distance) or, if I'm wearing my contacts for distance correction, I wear reading glasses with the contacts for close work. I've worn glasses since I was 9, but I am sure I needed them before then--I just didn't realize what I saw wasn't what everybody else saw. It was in my 4th grade math class we realized there was a problem--I couldn't see the board because I had to sit in the back of the room.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I might have to eat those before they'd get there. I like pears, too! :mrgreen:


Hee hee Pears are one of my favorites. easy way to make the mousse just add Nutella to thawed cool whip. Tip from a friend of mine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And that's why I've never had a perfect house or apartment and have no intention to give up my knitting and crocheting to have one!
> Junek


I've just hung up from talking to Vicky. Commented that I should really do some housework before people come. Her comment housework is overrated (from a 'child' whose place is almost always clean and tidy) and my response was not when it's as bad as this. But with Mum coming and the girls and SIL (birthday for me niece who was back home for her birthday) I thought I should do some. But also need to cook and finish my nieces socks to give her tonight.

Convinced myself I need to get of here!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You probably know, Bonnie- can she get assistance from the government while she recovers?- it seems that all this worry over providing for the family cannot have helped her.


I assume you are asking about Melody. Yes, she should be able to get some sort of welfare assistance or disability for Rent, food etc. I don't think the payments are big but they should be able to get by. I don't know if she would get sick time from Walmart, depends if she paid into some insurance plan.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

As usual, can only be on a second. I am going to sit with a friend who had a total knee replacement in the morning and have got things to do. I am working on finishing up a
ll the pairs of socks I had started and Gerri called yesterday to tell me she was putting the yarn in the mail for her crocheted shawl.
A belated happy birthday to TAMI & WI JOY ( I know I am late but hoping you had a great day).
GWEN/BONNIE, Several have asked about the song. If is from Kim Hoppers CD Imagine. Another great one is an old one but Jessica Kings Where Angels Are. The words on these songs are so meaningful to me and I play them a lot.
CAREN, I think the picture of Seth was uplifting, which we all need right now as well as a group hug (((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))). In regards to cables. I hate them. I can make them. I just dont enjoy them. I seem to avoid patterns with them though I do love the way they look. I got so tickled when you asked Sorlenna to pick up peaches for Seth!
JULIE, Your shrug is absolutely gorgeous. You knit so beautifully.
Good to hear some good news of Mel.
Know there is a lot more I wanted to say but it has just slipped from me. I am sorry. Not feeling too great at the moment so will close for now
Ongoing prayers for MELODY, GWEN, MARIANNE & BEN, SANDI & ALAN, SONJA, SHIRLEY, PEGGYS DH, BRANTLEY AND UPCOMING CATARAC SURGERY, JEANETTES SINUS INFECTION, DAWN AND DARALENE.
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

CAREN, I think the picture of Seth was uplifting, which we all need right now as well as a group hug (((((((((((((((HUG))))))))))). In regards to cables. I hate them. I can make them. I just dont enjoy them. I seem to avoid patterns with them though I do love the way they look. I got so tickled when you asked Sorlenna to pick up peaches for Seth!

I don't feel much like shopping figured it couldn't hurt to ask &#128561;&#128513;&#128077;


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

HI all! Have been keeping busy. Yesterday was grocery day and I have to wonder where the money went. Weather has deteriorated where I am, nothing will dry, new seedlings will have to wait to be planted.

That said, dryer is working overtime, getting knitting done, also working out what geocaches I can do between downpours of rain on Saturday and sunday to celebrate the 15th anniversary of the game.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> As usual, can only be on a second. I am going to sit with a friend who had a total knee replacement in the morning and have got things to do. I am working on finishing up a
> ll the pairs of socks I had started and Gerri called yesterday to tell me she was putting the yarn in the mail for her crocheted shawl.
> A belated happy birthday to TAMI & WI JOY ( I know I am late but hoping you had a great day).
> GWEN/BONNIE, Several have asked about the song. If is from Kim Hoppers CD Imagine. Another great one is an old one but Jessica Kings Where Angels Are. The words on these songs are so meaningful to me and I play them a lot.
> ...


The shrug is good to wear too, Betty! And Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for sharing the pattern of the cute little dress.

Julie great link to beautiful pictures.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Yippie, no fever is a good sign.


I'm glad you are starting to feel better Joy
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Sonja and anyone else that is knitting for children - check out this very very very cute little girl dress. love the color they are showing. --- sam --- and the pattern is FREE!
> 
> http://www.kollageyarns.com/Spring/3664.pdf


Thank you Sam you are right it is a cute little dress . I have saved the pattern 
Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Caren, Sonja thank you so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for sharing the pattern of the cute little dress.
> 
> Julie great link to beautiful pictures.


Glad you liked them, Bonnie- they came courtesy of mjs!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you are looking for a mindless knit - while knitting mindlessly why not turn out something useful. --- sam

http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/2010/03/windowpane-throw.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope you were not charged for the second lens. good help is so hard to find. ---- sam



jheiens said:


> I love my bifocals also, Sam. My right bifocal section is smaller and lower than the left one. It is the only way I can wear them and see anything that is intermediate or longer distance. The new pair I have now had to be replaced immediately after receiving them because the fellow at the opticians place did not believe me when I told him that this is the only placement that works for me. So the bifocal part was the same size and location on both lenses.
> 
> And then I told him that I had discovered a fissure in the right lens right at the outer edge of the lens. He sounded rather perturbed and dismissive when he announced that he would re-order both lenses although I had not mentioned that--just that I was concerned about the fissure in the lens. He said that both lenses had dent/pits and scratches on them. I told him that they had been delivered that way because I had not dropped them.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell me there was a reason you were sitting in the back of the room. one night I was sucking on a glass - not good reason - I had emptied it and while I was watching tv I just kind of sucked on it. talk about a fat lip - my algebra teacher (and we were not good buddies to begin with) asked me what I had done - I lipped back that I had fallen down and stepped on it - i'll join you in the back of the room sorlenna. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> The doc talked to me about bifocals, but the reading part would just be clear with no prescription, so I turned them down as they were more expensive; what I do when reading is take my glasses off (they correct distance) or, if I'm wearing my contacts for distance correction, I wear reading glasses with the contacts for close work. I've worn glasses since I was 9, but I am sure I needed them before then--I just didn't realize what I saw wasn't what everybody else saw. It was in my 4th grade math class we realized there was a problem--I couldn't see the board because I had to sit in the back of the room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell me there was a reason you were sitting in the back of the room. one night I was sucking on a glass - not good reason - I had emptied it and while I was watching tv I just kind of sucked on it. talk about a fat lip - my algebra teacher (and we were not good buddies to begin with) asked me what I had done - I lipped back that I had fallen down and stepped on it - i'll join you in the back of the room sorlenna. --- sam


I was put at the back of class too, at the age of 11- we had a great time mucking around while the teacher tried to get the others to catch on to their lessons, me, Colin Wiggins, Moana Cookson who died about 4 years ago, and Angus MacFarlane who is still my friend and now Professor of Maori Studies at Canterbury University- I am very proud of what he has achieved.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

boy is this a confused message - I do know what geocaching is - wondered how good you were at it. --- sam

I'm a bit confused heather - I hope that is right - I have a problem keeping all the names straight - oh wait - isn't that like treasure hunting except you leave the treasure there after you have found it for others to find. alas - without a cell phone I cannon play. how well do you do? --- sam

and "the game" . maybe I don't now what geocaches are.


busyworkerbee said:


> HI all! Have been keeping busy. Yesterday was grocery day and I have to wonder where the money went. Weather has deteriorated where I am, nothing will dry, new seedlings will have to wait to be planted.
> 
> That said, dryer is working overtime, getting knitting done, also working out what geocaches I can do between downpours of rain on Saturday and sunday to celebrate the 15th anniversary of the game.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caught up and now running again. I need to pick up prescriptions for DH and me. I found out today that I will get Saturday off from work so my stretch ends tomorrow.


That's good news..hope you take advantage of it and get some rest and enjoy the family time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> No more fever, each day a little better. Thank you for prayers and kindness.


That's good news....keep up getting a little better each day.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone! I realized last night when I was reading all the posts that I am one of those who reads everything but rarely comments. I even keep up with the Tea Party each day. I feel like I know all of you, so I guess I just should jump in more often. My prayers go out to all those who are going through difficult times right now. I felt so bad to hear about Melody, she is so young and does so much for her family! Her progress so far is encouraging, and I wish all the best for her. 
On one of my last posts(last fall) I mentioned that I had just found out about having a wound infection after gallbaldder surgery in July. It seems I had some mesh from a previous surgery (20 yrs previous) and had not been told about it. When the surgeon attempted a laparoscopic incision he was unable to get through the mesh and had to revert to the open gallbladder(big incision). Well,that incision healed perfectly, and the little one developed the infection. I ended up wearing a Woundvac for 8 weeks! Then had to do gauze packing until it closed completely. Thank God for my DH. He took care of those dressing changes every day and it never phased him. He also cooked, did laundry, etc.,until I was finally released from the surgeon in November. I wouldn't want to have another summer/fall like that! 
We are caring for my MIL again, and I am seeing a slight worsening of her dementia. She is weaker and often needs help to get up from the chair and go to the bathroom. I can help her get dressed or get her some food, but have to depend on DH when she needs help to move or walk. Again, he does it without complaint. I remember my MIL telling me early in our marriage that when he was a young teen her MIL was living with them after having a stroke. Now my DH was always a very sound sleeper, but all she had to do was say his name and he would wake up to help her with his grandma.
He is a real sweetheart! By the way, we celebrated our 47th wedding anniversary on April 7th. Another April anniversary. (See I do read all the posts!) Now I have written a book and should save some for joining in again. I hope I still have a seat at the tea table!! 
MarilynK (marikay)

P.S. Every time I shut down my computer or go to another site, I get logged off of KP. I wish I knew why this happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I realized last night when I was reading all the posts that I am one of those who reads everything but rarely comments. I even keep up with the Tea Party each day. I feel like I know all of you, so I guess I just should jump in more often. My prayers go out to all those who are going through difficult times right now. I felt so bad to hear about Melody, she is so young and does so much for her family! Her progress so far is encouraging, and I wish all the best for her.
> On one of my last posts(last fall) I mentioned that I had just found out about having a wound infection after gallbaldder surgery in July. It seems I had some mesh from a previous surgery (20 yrs previous) and had not been told about it. When the surgeon attempted a laparoscopic incision he was unable to get through the mesh and had to revert to the open gallbladder(big incision). Well,that incision healed perfectly, and the little one developed the infection. I ended up wearing a Woundvac for 8 weeks! Then had to do gauze packing until it closed completely. Thank God for my DH. He took care of those dressing changes every day and it never phased him. He also cooked, did laundry, etc.,until I was finally released from the surgeon in November. I wouldn't want to have another summer/fall like that!
> We are caring for my MIL again, and I am seeing a slight worsening of her dementia. She is weaker and often needs help to get up from the chair and go to the bathroom. I can help her get dressed or get her some food, but have to depend on DH when she needs help to move or walk. Again, he does it without complaint. I remember my MIL telling me early in our marriage that when he was a young teen her MIL was living with them after having a stroke. Now my DH was always a very sound sleeper, but all she had to do was say his name and he would wake up to help her with his grandma.
> He is a real sweetheart! By the way, we celebrated our 47th wedding anniversary on April 7th. Another April anniversary. (See I do read all the posts!) Now I have written a book and should save some for joining in again. I hope I still have a seat at the tea table!!
> ...


Good to see you back! And congratulations on your 47 years with obviously one to keep!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello:
I am wondering if there is an empty chair at the KTP?
I am a very quiet one on the main forum but do read a lot of it every day.
I now find myself every night before bed reading the KTP. I love the warmth and caring on here.
I am married, almost 52 years, have a large family, many Grandchildren, and 2 GGD's.
Anything you want to ask, feel free but I warn you I can get very chatty&#128512;
I am so concerned about Melody. I can't imagine how her stress level can be anything but high. 

Any rules I need to follow besides the obvious on any forum? I look forward to getting to know you better.
Marilynn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice to 'hear' your voice again Marikay and welcome to Mags. No real rules here except the common sense ones of no extreme views on politics or religion and please play nice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hello:
> I am wondering if there is an empty chair at the KTP?
> I am a very quiet one on the main forum but do read a lot of it every day.
> I now find myself every night before bed reading the KTP. I love the warmth and caring on here.
> ...


We do avoid politics, and other contentious issues, but otherwise we are here to lend an ear and even a virtual shoulder, share in your joys and woes, if you care to share them- we also, as you will know like recipes and sharing what we are making on our needles or with crochet hook. I think Sam may be asleep by now- I hope he is but he will welcome you to his table, when he catches up
a very warm welcome from me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hello:
> I am wondering if there is an empty chair at the KTP?
> I am a very quiet one on the main forum but do read a lot of it every day.
> I now find myself every night before bed reading the KTP. I love the warmth and caring on here.
> ...


Hello Marilynn and welcome I Only joined in January but it feels like I have known everybody for ages we are a friendly bunch and there is always room for more . So just jump right in you will soon get to know us and if you don't know what someone is talking about just ask all will be explained . Looking forward to hearing more from you . The chattier the better 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Morning Kate . Evening ? Julie 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I wondered if it was in other parts of the country too it's terrible I read how other kpers have all these different knitting needles. I've never even seen interchangeables . I think if I went into a shop and asked about them they wouldn't even know what I was talking about .
> Sonja


You're right. I think the UK is way behind the US as far as knitting needles go.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> when people show up unexpectedly they shouldn't expect perfection - at least in this household. lol --- sam


If they're expecting that in my house I'd never see a soul! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No clutter in my house now ( well apart from my clutter but I need it all 😉)I have cleaned and washed everything in site , Mishka even got a good clean and brush she is now giving me the glare from under the dining table as she hates being brushed and cleaned . The only mess in the house is me I officially look like a bag lady . Picture this my jeans are dirty and damp from being on hands and knees cleaning cupboards , hands are dirty , hair is stuck up in all directions and I don't even want to know if I have dirt on my face as I have just opened the door to one of husbands oldest friends who is immaculately dressed as usual . Think I need to finish my cuppa ( I have washed hands )and get my self cleaned up
> Sonja
> 
> Gwen I really like your ruana pattern can't wait to see your version


Wow, You really got stuck into things. Good therapy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Kate . Evening ? Julie
> Sonja


Yes it is well into the evening, here- and I will go to bed soon!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have yet to check the model number- I did look up what replacement would cost- $400 too much by along chalk! I will try to remember to check with Kenwood today.


 :shock: Kenwood are very expensive here also. I could never afford that. Was it a food processor did you say? I just have a basic type one, I wouldnt be without it though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning Sonja! Looking like it's going to be quite nice here today. DH is off out for a long walk over the hills with his pals...me?....I'm going for lunch with a friend!  :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have heard from Bikerbaby what she has to say about Melody's progress:
> 
> Sorry that I haven't put something up about her progress. She has been taken out of ICU yesterday morning. There is some improvement but not a lot. She speech is still impaired and hopefully will come back. I know that is frustrating her the most right now. She is walking slowly with a walker and someone helping her. She is eating a regular soft food diet(which she is very happy about). She is going to go to rehab but we don't know if it's going to be in patient or out patient right now. I brought her my 10mm needles and some wool so she can try to knit. I know that is one of her goals right now is to knit again. It's been long days with this going on.


Thanks for the update. Poor girl, I feel so badly for her., but it does sound hopeful for a complete recovery fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Kenwood are very expensive here also. I could never afford that. Was it a food processor did you say? I just have a basic type one, I wouldnt be without it though.


Yes it was a food processor- bought back in the days when my dad was alive to take me around Auckland to the shops with the best deals- not affordable any longer- on a single income! Had been gearing up to make Almond butter- will have to use the blender!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the update. Poor girl, I feel so badly for her., but it does sound hopeful for a complete recovery fingers crossed.


And the latest update is even more hopeful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> P.S. Every time I shut down my computer or go to another site, I get logged off of KP. I wish I knew why this happens.


I would stay logged in when I was using the laptop, but since I started using the iPad I have to log in each time...no idea why.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marikay - it goes without saying that there is always an empty chair with your name on it and a cup of freshly poured hot tea on the table with your choice of scones.

it sounds like you have had a bit of a rough time - glad it is over and you are back in the pink. sounds like your husband is definitely a keeper.

blessings on you both for taking care of mil/mom - it can't always be easy but I think it's great that you are keeping her home. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I realized last night when I was reading all the posts that I am one of those who reads everything but rarely comments. I even keep up with the Tea Party each day. I feel like I know all of you, so I guess I just should jump in more often. My prayers go out to all those who are going through difficult times right now. I felt so bad to hear about Melody, she is so young and does so much for her family! Her progress so far is encouraging, and I wish all the best for her.
> On one of my last posts(last fall) I mentioned that I had just found out about having a wound infection after gallbaldder surgery in July. It seems I had some mesh from a previous surgery (20 yrs previous) and had not been told about it. When the surgeon attempted a laparoscopic incision he was unable to get through the mesh and had to revert to the open gallbladder(big incision). Well,that incision healed perfectly, and the little one developed the infection. I ended up wearing a Woundvac for 8 weeks! Then had to do gauze packing until it closed completely. Thank God for my DH. He took care of those dressing changes every day and it never phased him. He also cooked, did laundry, etc.,until I was finally released from the surgeon in November. I wouldn't want to have another summer/fall like that!
> We are caring for my MIL again, and I am seeing a slight worsening of her dementia. She is weaker and often needs help to get up from the chair and go to the bathroom. I can help her get dressed or get her some food, but have to depend on DH when she needs help to move or walk. Again, he does it without complaint. I remember my MIL telling me early in our marriage that when he was a young teen her MIL was living with them after having a stroke. Now my DH was always a very sound sleeper, but all she had to do was say his name and he would wake up to help her with his grandma.
> He is a real sweetheart! By the way, we celebrated our 47th wedding anniversary on April 7th. Another April anniversary. (See I do read all the posts!) Now I have written a book and should save some for joining in again. I hope I still have a seat at the tea table!!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam - Are you up really early or not in bed yet?!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Marilyn - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and a chat - always an empty chair with your name on it - fresh hot tea at hand with a choice of scones.  we don't talk politics or religion - but our faith definitely shows in our everyday conversation. we would be pleased as punch for you to visit us as often as you can - we will definitely be looking for you. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Hello:
> I am wondering if there is an empty chair at the KTP?
> I am a very quiet one on the main forum but do read a lot of it every day.
> I now find myself every night before bed reading the KTP. I love the warmth and caring on here.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately I am still up Julie - but I best get to bed since first light is just minutes away. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We do avoid politics, and other contentious issues, but otherwise we are here to lend an ear and even a virtual shoulder, share in your joys and woes, if you care to share them- we also, as you will know like recipes and sharing what we are making on our needles or with crochet hook. I think Sam may be asleep by now- I hope he is but he will welcome you to his table, when he catches up
> a very warm welcome from me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

before it is time to get up I had best go to bed. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it is well into the evening, here- and I will go to bed soon!


Well in that case I'll say goodnight Julie as I'm off to cut the grass soon and do some weeding before it all starts to take over see you later bye 
Sonja


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I realized last night when I was reading all the posts that I am one of those who reads everything but rarely comments. I even keep up with the Tea Party each day. I feel like I know all of you, so I guess I just should jump in more often. My prayers go out to all those who are going through difficult times right now. I felt so bad to hear about Melody, she is so young and does so much for her family! Her progress so far is encouraging, and I wish all the best for her.
> On one of my last posts(last fall) I mentioned that I had just found out about having a wound infection after gallbaldder surgery in July. It seems I had some mesh from a previous surgery (20 yrs previous) and had not been told about it. When the surgeon attempted a laparoscopic incision he was unable to get through the mesh and had to revert to the open gallbladder(big incision). Well,that incision healed perfectly, and the little one developed the infection. I ended up wearing a Woundvac for 8 weeks! Then had to do gauze packing until it closed completely. Thank God for my DH. He took care of those dressing changes every day and it never phased him. He also cooked, did laundry, etc.,until I was finally released from the surgeon in November. I wouldn't want to have another summer/fall like that!
> We are caring for my MIL again, and I am seeing a slight worsening of her dementia. She is weaker and often needs help to get up from the chair and go to the bathroom. I can help her get dressed or get her some food, but have to depend on DH when she needs help to move or walk. Again, he does it without complaint. I remember my MIL telling me early in our marriage that when he was a young teen her MIL was living with them after having a stroke. Now my DH was always a very sound sleeper, but all she had to do was say his name and he would wake up to help her with his grandma.
> He is a real sweetheart! By the way, we celebrated our 47th wedding anniversary on April 7th. Another April anniversary. (See I do read all the posts!) Now I have written a book and should save some for joining in again. I hope I still have a seat at the tea table!!
> ...


Welcome back Marikayknits, it's good to see you posting again.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Hello:
> I am wondering if there is an empty chair at the KTP?
> I am a very quiet one on the main forum but do read a lot of it every day.
> I now find myself every night before bed reading the KTP. I love the warmth and caring on here.
> ...


Welcome Marilynn. No rules here, just avoid politics and religion! We are a very friendly group but I warn you KTP can become addictive! You may find it taking up an awful lot of your time!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam - Are you up really early or not in bed yet?!!!


I was wondering the samething.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> before it is time to get up I had best go to bed. --- sam


Have a good sleep, can't really say good night seems it's already morning. 😴😴😴


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

What a day. Due to very wet weather, did morning and afternoon school run (12yo niece would have got soaked walking to and from bus stop) Morning, both ways no problems, afternoon, got to school easily, but coming home was another story. Almost home, and road closed due to deep flooding. Tried to go through to another way around, gave up in stop start traffic, it wasn't going anywhere, turned around to back track half way and go another way and no go for same reason. headed off to highway, only way left, and began to worry as it is stop start. Flooding developing but got past that, up the next exit and after another deeper than I thought but could still see road, quick run home after that as 2 points that are known problems have had extensive work done on them and it paid off today. Trip that should have taken just over 10 mins took 75 minutes.

Major storm, growing number of homes without power, roads closed everywhere, including the highway which closed not long after I went through. Lots of people stuck on highway and at work. Storm has passed through and we are now getting steady rain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke was out in the garden today closely watching the bees on one of the bushes. Not long ago he was a bit scared of them, so I gave him the whole story of bees being good things, they help the plants, make honey, etc and I must have got through as he now likes to watch them. We were watching him watching the bees when I heard him say, " Hello bumbley bee, I Luke" .....aaw!


Aaaw isnt he adorable!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh Sonja - that is so funny. the other morning - actually almost noon - there was a knock on my door - I was actually sleeping - I just raised my head - thought it was gary - waved him in - it was ron - my computer guru - he brought me some stuff I had asked for - the phone rang - told him to answer it - totally confused Heidi as she didn't recognize the voice - lol - so I know exactually how you felt. I told him he had caught me at my worst - everything from now on would be better. lol --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a fabulous picture of seth - he is definitely going to be a heart-breaker. --- sam


Ditto.... he is sooo cute. Hi Seth


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> There is an update and photo of Mel in the main digest under update on Gagesmom. Great news.


Which bit of the forum is it in as I don't seem to be getting it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Awwww that must have been so cute. Seth is scared of bees haven gotten stung several times last summer. He has a fit when ever he sees one.


Oh the poor thing. He was sure unlucky to have been stung more than once at his age. I have only been stung once ever so far. Man it hurt. It was under my foot, coz I stood on it! Nearly dropped me to the ground!
I never have bare feet outside now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think with my Chiao Goos, I may not have tightened them firmly enough- I did not use the little tool that comes with them.
> Thinking of bees I am very careful since one summer on my motorbike I had four stings on my face, and came up like a football. Not a pretty sight.


 :shock: OUCH!! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> No more fever, each day a little better. Thank you for prayers and kindness.


Good to hear. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Which bit of the forum is it in as I don't seem to be getting it?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335055-1.html

I had trouble finding it also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've just hung up from talking to Vicky. Commented that I should really do some housework before people come. Her comment housework is overrated (from a 'child' whose place is almost always clean and tidy) and my response was not when it's as bad as this. But with Mum coming and the girls and SIL (birthday for me niece who was back home for her birthday) I thought I should do some. But also need to cook and finish my nieces socks to give her tonight.
> 
> Convinced myself I need to get of here!


Did you end up making that casserole?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Nice to 'hear' your voice again Marikay and welcome to Mags. No real rules here except the common sense ones of no extreme views on politics or religion and please play nice!


Ditto.... and welcome :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> What a day. Due to very wet weather, did morning and afternoon school run (12yo niece would have got soaked walking to and from bus stop) Morning, both ways no problems, afternoon, got to school easily, but coming home was another story. Almost home, and road closed due to deep flooding. Tried to go through to another way around, gave up in stop start traffic, it wasn't going anywhere, turned around to back track half way and go another way and no go for same reason. headed off to highway, only way left, and began to worry as it is stop start. Flooding developing but got past that, up the next exit and after another deeper than I thought but could still see road, quick run home after that as 2 points that are known problems have had extensive work done on them and it paid off today. Trip that should have taken just over 10 mins took 75 minutes.
> 
> Major storm, growing number of homes without power, roads closed everywhere, including the highway which closed not long after I went through. Lots of people stuck on highway and at work. Storm has passed through and we are now getting steady rain.


Stay safe Heather. I saw that you were expecting up to 400mm of rain up your way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW I have heard from Bikerbaby what she has to say about Melody's progress:
> 
> Sorry that I haven't put something up about her progress. She has been taken out of ICU yesterday morning. There is some improvement but not a lot. She speech is still impaired and hopefully will come back. I know that is frustrating her the most right now. She is walking slowly with a walker and someone helping her. She is eating a regular soft food diet(which she is very happy about). She is going to go to rehab but we don't know if it's going to be in patient or out patient right now. I brought her my 10mm needles and some wool so she can try to knit. I know that is one of her goals right now is to knit again. It's been long days with this going on.


Slow progress- but slow is to expected so sounds OK for now. Going to be hard for them though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have varifocals, which stay on my nose from the time I wake up in the morning, until I put the light out at night. No chance of losing my glasses! My husband, on the other hand, has a pair for reading, a pair for the computer, a distance pair, for driving, and he is constantly saying, "Have you seen my glasses?" to which the inevitable reply is, "Which glasses?". He claims not to be able to cope with varifocals, but, frankly, he has never given them a fair trial.


I'm like your husband. I have bi focals with reading and medium distance for the computer and long distance and reading for the car and outsied (transition lenses) plus some older plain reading which are best by the bed. But because I don't need them all the time I'm forever trying to find mine. I can wander aound the house without them- and often only put the distance ones for the sunglasses part.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same here June! Crafts first; cleaning second.


Got the vacumming and floors washed today- a lot for me! And cooked tea for my niece. Vicky made a Slytherin (sp) cake. ANd I made a Devonshire Slice which is a sweet slice made with mashed potato- my niece is almost as crazy about potatoes as Harry Potter. 
I made her a pair of socks- Dobby socks from Harry Potter which she recognised immediately. Unfortunatelly I'm going to have to redo the tops as they won't go over her heel. Why I don't really like Fairisle for socks as it has no stretch. And two JK Rowlings books made this a wonderful day for her. 
An dnow I've deserted Mum to come up her to finsh here so I can send the summary to Kate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:



> Luke was out in the garden today closely watching the bees on one of the bushes. Not long ago he was a bit scared of them, so I gave him the whole story of bees being good things, they help the plants, make honey, etc and I must have got through as he now likes to watch them. We were watching him watching the bees when I heard him say, " Hello bumbley bee, I Luke" .....aaw!


How cute


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to our new friends. Have a good sleep, Sam & Julie.

Still sniffling and feeling pretty awful, but at least the fever is gone. Now, it's just a matter of time to feel better - just keep taking my meds and drinking lots of liquids. Some sunshine would help!

Love the stories of Seth and Luke - I remember the days when our DGS was outside exploring things and spent quite a bit of time watching the ants cross the patio. He once found one all by himself and coaxed him back to the group -- it was so cute to watch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> unfortunately I am still up Julie - but I best get to bed since first light is just minutes away. --- sam


Caught up to that point- and hopefuly sleeping now- but it is start up time before too many more hours go by- in about 9 hours time by my reckoning!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caught up and now running again. I need to pick up prescriptions for DH and me. I found out today that I will get Saturday off from work so my stretch ends tomorrow.


About time you got a day off! Enjoy it- and take some of the time to yourself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well in that case I'll say goodnight Julie as I'm off to cut the grass soon and do some weeding before it all starts to take over see you later bye
> Sonja


I slept quite well- but only for two hours when I had to get up- so I am doing my usual prowl through my emails- hope it has been a refreshing time in the garden!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What a day. Due to very wet weather, did morning and afternoon school run (12yo niece would have got soaked walking to and from bus stop) Morning, both ways no problems, afternoon, got to school easily, but coming home was another story. Almost home, and road closed due to deep flooding. Tried to go through to another way around, gave up in stop start traffic, it wasn't going anywhere, turned around to back track half way and go another way and no go for same reason. headed off to highway, only way left, and began to worry as it is stop start. Flooding developing but got past that, up the next exit and after another deeper than I thought but could still see road, quick run home after that as 2 points that are known problems have had extensive work done on them and it paid off today. Trip that should have taken just over 10 mins took 75 minutes.
> 
> Major storm, growing number of homes without power, roads closed everywhere, including the highway which closed not long after I went through. Lots of people stuck on highway and at work. Storm has passed through and we are now getting steady rain.


The positive is you did get home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: OUCH!! :shock:


They happened in sequence not all together, successively the reaction got worse and worse- consequently I am very careful now around both bees and wasps.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81Brighteyes has her Birthday today

so Happy Happy Day 81 (!!!!!!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> No more fever, each day a little better. Thank you for prayers and kindness.


Praying that the improvement continues.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 81Brighteyes has her Birthday today
> 
> so Happy Happy Day 81 (!!!!!!)


Happy Birthday from me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday from me.


I was going to say Good morning, Martina- and then I realised it has to be after mid day- so happy afternoon! Hope all is going well!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam this is perfect I think for a throw I need to make for a gift. Going to give it a try. Thanks so much.


thewren said:


> if you are looking for a mindless knit - while knitting mindlessly why not turn out something useful. --- sam
> 
> http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/2010/03/windowpane-throw.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now Sam I always put the GOOD BEHAVED kids in the back of the room so I could be closer to those that weren't....and I too got glasses in 5th grade and it was noticed I needed them because I sat in the back of the room. Boy was that teacher misguided....LOL.


thewren said:


> tell me there was a reason you were sitting in the back of the room. one night I was sucking on a glass - not good reason - I had emptied it and while I was watching tv I just kind of sucked on it. talk about a fat lip - my algebra teacher (and we were not good buddies to begin with) asked me what I had done - I lipped back that I had fallen down and stepped on it - i'll join you in the back of the room sorlenna. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sassafras so glad you are improving health wise. Still keeping you in prayer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marikay you ALWAYS have a seat at the teaparty! So sorry to hear of the difficulty you had with your surgery. Glad that it finally cleared up. Sounds like your DH is a real keeper which you of course now after celebrating 47 years! What a tribute to lasting love. Do join in more if you have time. {{{HUGS}}}}


Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I realized last night when I was reading all the posts that I am one of those who reads everything but rarely comments. I even keep up with the Tea Party each day. I feel like I know all of you, so I guess I just should jump in more often. My prayers go out to all those who are going through difficult times right now. I felt so bad to hear about Melody, she is so young and does so much for her family! Her progress so far is encouraging, and I wish all the best for her.
> On one of my last posts(last fall) I mentioned that I had just found out about having a wound infection after gallbaldder surgery in July. It seems I had some mesh from a previous surgery (20 yrs previous) and had not been told about it. When the surgeon attempted a laparoscopic incision he was unable to get through the mesh and had to revert to the open gallbladder(big incision). Well,that incision healed perfectly, and the little one developed the infection. I ended up wearing a Woundvac for 8 weeks! Then had to do gauze packing until it closed completely. Thank God for my DH. He took care of those dressing changes every day and it never phased him. He also cooked, did laundry, etc.,until I was finally released from the surgeon in November. I wouldn't want to have another summer/fall like that!
> We are caring for my MIL again, and I am seeing a slight worsening of her dementia. She is weaker and often needs help to get up from the chair and go to the bathroom. I can help her get dressed or get her some food, but have to depend on DH when she needs help to move or walk. Again, he does it without complaint. I remember my MIL telling me early in our marriage that when he was a young teen her MIL was living with them after having a stroke. Now my DH was always a very sound sleeper, but all she had to do was say his name and he would wake up to help her with his grandma.
> He is a real sweetheart! By the way, we celebrated our 47th wedding anniversary on April 7th. Another April anniversary. (See I do read all the posts!) Now I have written a book and should save some for joining in again. I hope I still have a seat at the tea table!!
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I realized last night when I was reading all the posts that I am one of those who reads everything but rarely comments. I even keep up with the Tea Party each day. I feel like I know all of you, so I guess I just should jump in more often. My prayers go out to all those who are going through difficult times right now. I felt so bad to hear about Melody, she is so young and does so much for her family! Her progress so far is encouraging, and I wish all the best for her.
> On one of my last posts(last fall) I mentioned that I had just found out about having a wound infection after gallbaldder surgery in July. It seems I had some mesh from a previous surgery (20 yrs previous) and had not been told about it. When the surgeon attempted a laparoscopic incision he was unable to get through the mesh and had to revert to the open gallbladder(big incision). Well,that incision healed perfectly, and the little one developed the infection. I ended up wearing a Woundvac for 8 weeks! Then had to do gauze packing until it closed completely. Thank God for my DH. He took care of those dressing changes every day and it never phased him. He also cooked, did laundry, etc.,until I was finally released from the surgeon in November. I wouldn't want to have another summer/fall like that!
> We are caring for my MIL again, and I am seeing a slight worsening of her dementia. She is weaker and often needs help to get up from the chair and go to the bathroom. I can help her get dressed or get her some food, but have to depend on DH when she needs help to move or walk. Again, he does it without complaint. I remember my MIL telling me early in our marriage that when he was a young teen her MIL was living with them after having a stroke. Now my DH was always a very sound sleeper, but all she had to do was say his name and he would wake up to help her with his grandma.
> He is a real sweetheart! By the way, we celebrated our 47th wedding anniversary on April 7th. Another April anniversary. (See I do read all the posts!) Now I have written a book and should save some for joining in again. I hope I still have a seat at the tea table!!
> ...


Sure sound slike your DH is great- and well done on 47 years together. Hopefully many more to come as well for you both.
Glad you have recovered. ANd it is so hard caring for someone with dementia and the related issues as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hello:
> I am wondering if there is an empty chair at the KTP?
> I am a very quiet one on the main forum but do read a lot of it every day.
> I now find myself every night before bed reading the KTP. I love the warmth and caring on here.
> ...


Welcome Mags- of course there is a spare seat for you- don't think there are any rules other than the obvious ones.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Mags7/Marilyn! Chat away; we love to chat and welcome newbies. Wow! 52 years married...I feel like a newly wed with only 22 years but did marry my current DH later in life. Do you have any project on the needles? Share away and welcome again!


mags7 said:


> Hello:
> I am wondering if there is an empty chair at the KTP?
> I am a very quiet one on the main forum but do read a lot of it every day.
> I now find myself every night before bed reading the KTP. I love the warmth and caring on here.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I would stay logged in when I was using the laptop, but since I started using the iPad I have to log in each time...no idea why.


Yeah- when I come back on on the computer no need to log back in, but with the iPad every time I need to log back in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad you made it home safely. Do continue to be careful.


busyworkerbee said:


> What a day. Due to very wet weather, did morning and afternoon school run (12yo niece would have got soaked walking to and from bus stop) Morning, both ways no problems, afternoon, got to school easily, but coming home was another story. Almost home, and road closed due to deep flooding. Tried to go through to another way around, gave up in stop start traffic, it wasn't going anywhere, turned around to back track half way and go another way and no go for same reason. headed off to highway, only way left, and began to worry as it is stop start. Flooding developing but got past that, up the next exit and after another deeper than I thought but could still see road, quick run home after that as 2 points that are known problems have had extensive work done on them and it paid off today. Trip that should have taken just over 10 mins took 75 minutes.
> 
> Major storm, growing number of homes without power, roads closed everywhere, including the highway which closed not long after I went through. Lots of people stuck on highway and at work. Storm has passed through and we are now getting steady rain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When about 4 or 5 I saw my big brother running past the door outside. Be the adoring little sister I went running out the door to see what he was up to; ran right into a swarm of bees. Got stung multiple times above the eye around the eyebrow. Still have a small scar from it. I remember my brother felt responsible (he was not) and let me curl up on his bed whil mom put a poltice made from tobacco from an unsmoked cigerate to draw out the poison. Don't recall ever having a bee sting since. Have been stung by over 100 fire ants several years ago and started going into anafalectic shock(sp?) before the ambulace arrived. My friend got there before they did and dosed me with LOTS of benedryl.


sugarsugar said:


> Oh the poor thing. He was sure unlucky to have been stung more than once at his age. I have only been stung once ever so far. Man it hurt. It was under my foot, coz I stood on it! Nearly dropped me to the ground!
> I never have bare feet outside now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> tell me there was a reason you were sitting in the back of the room. one night I was sucking on a glass - not good reason - I had emptied it and while I was watching tv I just kind of sucked on it. talk about a fat lip - my algebra teacher (and we were not good buddies to begin with) asked me what I had done - I lipped back that I had fallen down and stepped on it - i'll join you in the back of the room sorlenna. --- sam


Oh, I did not dare misbehave! Our teacher made us sit in alphabetical order by last name, and I was a W. The kids who behaved badly had to sit all across the front row, right in front of his desk!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Did you end up making that casserole?


Yes- its done us two nights and one more serve left. It was really nice, will be done again. One of us will have it for tea tomorrow night and the others finish of the Chile con Carne from tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad to hear the fever is gone. Keep resting and like you said drink lots of fluids.


RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to our new friends. Have a good sleep, Sam & Julie.
> 
> Still sniffling and feeling pretty awful, but at least the fever is gone. Now, it's just a matter of time to feel better - just keep taking my meds and drinking lots of liquids. Some sunshine would help!
> 
> Love the stories of Seth and Luke - I remember the days when our DGS was outside exploring things and spent quite a bit of time watching the ants cross the patio. He once found one all by himself and coaxed him back to the group -- it was so cute to watch.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy, happy birthday 81BrightEyes!!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 81Brighteyes has her Birthday today
> 
> so Happy Happy Day 81 (!!!!!!)


Happy BIrthday from me to Brighteyes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen and Rookie, thank you.
Marikay and Mags, welcome.
Sugar, glad you made it home safe. What wonderful memories you are making for your niece.
Sam, sleep well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was going to say Good morning, Martina- and then I realised it has to be after mid day- so happy afternoon! Hope all is going well!


Good afternoon to you , Julie. Things are moving along with the flat it seems. Just a couple of minor points the solicitor wants to clarify, but as it is Bank holiday weekend it isn't expected to progress till the end of next week. One day off in this country seems to set things back by about three weeks sometimes. 
Welcome to our newbies. 
The weather here is fine but the wind is cold so we aren't venturing far.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> There is an update and photo of Mel in the main digest under update on Gagesmom. Great news.


I looked and couldn't find it!! But I'm glad to hear there's good news!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- when I come back on on the computer no need to log back in, but with the iPad every time I need to log back in.


I am logged in on all my devices. My goodness if I was ever logged out I wouldnt have a clue as to what my password is to log back in with. Last time I logged in was right after KP was down.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Bright Eyes.

Welcome to the new folks. You will like it here.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A very happy birthday, Bright Eyes. Hope your Texas weather is good for your special day!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> No more fever, each day a little better. Thank you for prayers and kindness.


That's good news!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is 12.2c/54f at 09:59 and overcast. We are to be getting just 6 degrees warmer today, a nice temperature to be outdoors working. 

Today's photo 

Healing energy to those in need. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I looked and couldn't find it!! But I'm glad to hear there's good news!
> Junek


If you go to the top of the page and click on newest topics it is on the third page.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can I come for breakfast? I haven't had mine yet.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 12.2c/54f at 09:59 and overcast. We are to be getting just 6 degrees warmer today, a nice temperature to be outdoors working.
> 
> Today's photo
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> He's worn glasses since something like 2nd grade even after having had lasik surgery about 15 years ago. Of course his glasses went from being 1/2 inch thick to normal thin lenses. I don't now what he'd do not weaing glasses he's so accustomed to them. I love it when he doesn't have them on because he has big, big blue eyes. (swoon.....)


It won't take him long to get used to not having them. I hope the dr will implant the lenses. Don't know if that's a normal procedure or not.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way, just sent this to one person and then got to thinking others might also not get this blog. Go here for 8 nice free patterns. If it doesn't work let me know via PM and I can get them to you via email. (socks, beret, vest, etc.)

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/05/free-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok, NanaCaren's post made me hungry; haven't had breakfast sooooooo
I'm off to get some chow. TTYL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am logged in on all my devices. My goodness if I was ever logged out I wouldnt have a clue as to what my password is to log back in with. Last time I logged in was right after KP was down.


Like Kate I have no idea how to stay logged in on my iPad.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I realized last night when I was reading all the posts that I am one of those who reads everything but rarely comments. I even keep up with the Tea Party each day. I feel like I know all of you, so I guess I just should jump in more often. My prayers go out to all those who are going through difficult times right now. I felt so bad to hear about Melody, she is so young and does so much for her family! Her progress so far is encouraging, and I wish all the best for her.
> On one of my last posts(last fall) I mentioned that I had just found out about having a wound infection after gallbaldder surgery in July. It seems I had some mesh from a previous surgery (20 yrs previous) and had not been told about it. When the surgeon attempted a laparoscopic incision he was unable to get through the mesh and had to revert to the open gallbladder(big incision). Well,that incision healed perfectly, and the little one developed the infection. I ended up wearing a Woundvac for 8 weeks! Then had to do gauze packing until it closed completely. Thank God for my DH. He took care of those dressing changes every day and it never phased him. He also cooked, did laundry, etc.,until I was finally released from the surgeon in November. I wouldn't want to have another summer/fall like that!
> We are caring for my MIL again, and I am seeing a slight worsening of her dementia. She is weaker and often needs help to get up from the chair and go to the bathroom. I can help her get dressed or get her some food, but have to depend on DH when she needs help to move or walk. Again, he does it without complaint. I remember my MIL telling me early in our marriage that when he was a young teen her MIL was living with them after having a stroke. Now my DH was always a very sound sleeper, but all she had to do was say his name and he would wake up to help her with his grandma.
> He is a real sweetheart! By the way, we celebrated our 47th wedding anniversary on April 7th. Another April anniversary. (See I do read all the posts!) Now I have written a book and should save some for joining in again. I hope I still have a seat at the tea table!!
> ...


I'm so glad you decided to speak up. So sorry to hear about the gall bladder surgery giving you problems.
Congratulations on your anniversary....Your DH sounds like a definite keeper. Shame all men are not like that.
Hope you decide to keep posting.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ok, NanaCaren's post made me hungry; haven't had breakfast sooooooo
> I'm off to get some chow. TTYL


ANd I'm off to bed as soon as i send the summary to KAte- well better help my niece to get her mattress ready as I have held her up and it is nearly 11pm here. Just as well no school tomorrow!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hello:
> I am wondering if there is an empty chair at the KTP?
> I am a very quiet one on the main forum but do read a lot of it every day.
> I now find myself every night before bed reading the KTP. I love the warmth and caring on here.
> ...


I'm delighted you decided to join in the conversation. I know Sam will give you a very warm welcome when he comes online. There's always a chair waiting for you. Congratulations on your anniversary.
I hope you continue to talk with us each day or whenever you have the time. We love chatty posts!!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can I come for breakfast? I haven't had mine yet.


You sure can 👍👍 there are extras. Getting ready to make the Neoplean Cake, it sounds interesting. hopefully I have everything on hand.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Like Kate I have no idea how to stay logged in on my iPad.


I just close the page and it stays logged on, not sure what I did for that to happen.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you June.
Brighteyes, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> ANd I'm off to bed as soon as i send the summary to KAte- well better help my niece to get her mattress ready as I have held her up and it is nearly 11pm here. Just as well no school tomorrow!


Good night sweet dreams.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning, Caren. Your breakfast photo reminds me I need to get my midmorning snack. 5:00 toast and coffee is only a distant memory!
Glad your weather is nice. We have rain and wind....
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> If you go to the top of the page and click on newest topics it is on the third page.


Thanks!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

For those of you who get logged out when you close the browser, you may have set the options to clear the history automatically when it closes; that logs you out of lots of things. I kept getting frustrated with that on my old computer as I didn't know I had to change it!

Happy birthday to Brighteyes--now entering the best month for birthdays!  (My BFF's is also in May.)

Glad to see the update on Mel and continuing to send good thoughts and healing Power for her.

I will also let y'all know now I may not be around much for the next week's TP--I will do my best to keep up but if I'm not here, don't worry; I am going to be busy for a few days. I'll tell you about it later when I can have a proper catch up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Yeah- when I come back on on the computer no need to log back in, but with the iPad every time I need to log back in.


I use an iPad and never have that trouble 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Glad you made it home safely. Do continue to be careful.


I'm glad you made it home safely too Heather . Take care while out and about in that horrible weather 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> ANd I'm off to bed as soon as i send the summary to KAte- well better help my niece to get her mattress ready as I have held her up and it is nearly 11pm here. Just as well no school tomorrow!


I got it.....sweet dreams!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> When about 4 or 5 I saw my big brother running past the door outside. Be the adoring little sister I went running out the door to see what he was up to; ran right into a swarm of bees. Got stung multiple times above the eye around the eyebrow. Still have a small scar from it. I remember my brother felt responsible (he was not) and let me curl up on his bed whil mom put a poltice made from tobacco from an unsmoked cigerate to draw out the poison. Don't recall ever having a bee sting since. Have been stung by over 100 fire ants several years ago and started going into anafalectic shock(sp?) before the ambulace arrived. My friend got there before they did and dosed me with LOTS of benedryl.


My oldest son and his friends disturbed a nest and they all got followed home and had multiple stings but his younger brother and another boy who didn't know what was going on and just stood there didn't get one single sting 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy, happy birthday 81BrightEyes!!!!


Happy birthday from me too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Good afternoon to you , Julie. Things are moving along with the flat it seems. Just a couple of minor points the solicitor wants to clarify, but as it is Bank holiday weekend it isn't expected to progress till the end of next week. One day off in this country seems to set things back by about three weeks sometimes.
> Welcome to our newbies.
> The weather here is fine but the wind is cold so we aren't venturing far.


That's good news sort of , at least you know it's moving along


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns BrightEyes!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I just close the page and it stays logged on, not sure what I did for that to happen.


Mine does the same and I don't know how I did it either
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Good afternoon to you , Julie. Things are moving along with the flat it seems. Just a couple of minor points the solicitor wants to clarify, but as it is Bank holiday weekend it isn't expected to progress till the end of next week. One day off in this country seems to set things back by about three weeks sometimes.
> Welcome to our newbies.
> The weather here is fine but the wind is cold so we aren't venturing far.


I am so glad there is some progress, it has been such a long road for you! Always wise not to get too chilled in the wind- it is why I am not attempting to travel much by bus, any longer- it always involves so much waiting around, although come July there is supposed to be a huge revamp of the whole transport system, and we are supposed to be going onto user pays for rubbish collection.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 12.2c/54f at 09:59 and overcast. We are to be getting just 6 degrees warmer today, a nice temperature to be outdoors working.
> 
> Today's photo
> 
> Healing energy to those in need. Hugs to everyone.


Lovely to see you're back to posting breakfast again, Caren! 
I hope to get some of my ersatz coffee come Tuesday- I am having real withdrawal symptoms, and cravings!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

darowil said:
 

> Happy BIrthday from me too Brighteyes.


And Happy Birthday from me, too, Brighteyes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone! I realized last night when I was reading all the posts that I am one of those who reads everything but rarely comments. I even keep up with the Tea Party each day.
> On one of my last posts(last fall) I mentioned that I had just found out about having a wound infection after gallbaldder surgery in July. It seems I had some mesh from a previous surgery (20 yrs previous) and had not been told about it. W are caring for my MIL again, and I am seeing a slight worsening of her dementia.
> He is a real sweetheart! By the way, we celebrated our 47th wedding anniversary on April 7th. Another April anniversary. (See I do read all the posts!) Now I have written a book and should save some for joining in again. I hope I still have a seat at the tea table!!
> MarilynK (marikay)
> ...


Nice to hear from you. Glad that you finally got over the infection. Your DH is one of a kind. So good of him to help his mom. And, a belated Happy Anniversary.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What a day. Due to very wet weather, did morning and afternoon school run (12yo niece would have got soaked walking to and from bus stop) Morning, both ways no problems, afternoon, got to school easily, but coming home was another story. Almost home, and road closed due to deep flooding. Tried to go through to another way around, gave up in stop start traffic, it wasn't going anywhere, turned around to back track half way and go another way and no go for same reason. headed off to highway, only way left, and began to worry as it is stop start. Flooding developing but got past that, up the next exit and after another deeper than I thought but could still see road, quick run home after that as 2 points that are known problems have had extensive work done on them and it paid off today. Trip that should have taken just over 10 mins took 75 minutes.
> 
> Major storm, growing number of homes without power, roads closed everywhere, including the highway which closed not long after I went through. Lots of people stuck on highway and at work. Storm has passed through and we are now getting steady rain.


Gosh, sounds like you were really getting pounded. Glad you were able to get home without getting stuck.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 81Brighteyes has her Birthday today
> 
> so Happy Happy Day 81 (!!!!!!)


Happy Birthday 81 Brighteyes


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335055-1.html
> 
> I had trouble finding it also.


Thanks for that link. I had trouble finding it too. She's looking good, I'm glad to hear she's started knitting already. That has to be a good sign.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, just sent this to one person and then got to thinking others might also not get this blog. Go here for 8 nice free patterns. If it doesn't work let me know via PM and I can get them to you via email. (socks, beret, vest, etc.)
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/05/free-knitting-patterns/


Thanks. I've saved some of these.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for that link. I had trouble finding it too. She's looking good, I'm glad to hear she's started knitting already. That has to be a good sign.


But when you read Bikerbaby's latest post it actually is rather a worry- Mel has had many small stokes and this one was a major. She managed three rows, which for Mel the Knitting Ninja shows what a struggle it has to have been. Not wanting to be a Jonah, though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi & welcome.
I'm curious where on the coast you live. We had a great trip on the Harley through the Sunshine coast a couple of summers ago. Such beautiful country.
Last summer were were going to Prince Ruperts & Terrace but only got as far as Houston & had to return home.



mags7 said:


> Hello:
> I am wondering if there is an empty chair at the KTP?
> I am a very quiet one on the main forum but do read a lot of it every day.
> I now find myself every night before bed reading the KTP. I love the warmth and caring on here.
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

budasha said:


> T
> 
> I'm almost finished my summer top. It's Desert Rose
> by Drops Design, pattern 155-3, a free pattern. I used a Feather Spun Mohair Look DK by Twilleys. The yarn was given to me so I don't know if it's still available. It is 85% acrylic, 15% wool and comes from Italy. Still have to sew under the sleeves and then block.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sure seems like there is no happy medium, either flooding or drought. Glad you got home safe, hope your house is on high ground


busyworkerbee said:


> What a day. Due to very wet weather, did morning and afternoon school run (12yo niece would have got soaked walking to and from bus stop) Morning, both ways no problems, afternoon, got to school easily, but coming home was another story. Almost home, and road closed due to deep flooding. Tried to go through to another way around, gave up in stop start traffic, it wasn't going anywhere, turned around to back track half way and go another way and no go for same reason. headed off to highway, only way left, and began to worry as it is stop start. Flooding developing but got past that, up the next exit and after another deeper than I thought but could still see road, quick run home after that as 2 points that are known problems have had extensive work done on them and it paid off today. Trip that should have taken just over 10 mins took 75 minutes.
> 
> Major storm, growing number of homes without power, roads closed everywhere, including the highway which closed not long after I went through. Lots of people stuck on highway and at work. Storm has passed through and we are now getting steady rain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Stay safe Heather. I saw that you were expecting up to 400mm of rain up your way.


OMG, 16 inches is more than we get most summers. Hope everyone is safe from floods


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, 16 inches is more than we get most summers. Hope everyone is safe from floods


You have to remember that Heather really is up in Tropical regions- that is why she gets 'harsh' rain not harsh snow!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MariK, sorry you have been so sick, hopefully things will be better in future.
Sounds like you & DH have your hands full with MIL, sometimes it's quite a job & always sees to fall on one family member. 
Belated happy anniversary

Pacer, good to hear you finally get a day off, hope you get some rest.

Sassafras, good to hear you are feeling a little better.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yeah- when I come back on on the computer no need to log back in, but with the iPad every time I need to log back in.


My ipad stays logged in, wonder what the difference is?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy, happy birthday 81BrightEyes!!!!


From me too


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My ipad stays logged in, wonder what the difference is?


Mine does too, but a few weeks ago it didn't for some reason. Perhaps it was the gremlins and they went elsewhere.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, just sent this to one person and then got to thinking others might also not get this blog. Go here for 8 nice free patterns. If it doesn't work let me know via PM and I can get them to you via email. (socks, beret, vest, etc.)
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/05/free-knitting-patterns/


Thanks, Gwen, some nice ones.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My oldest son and his friends disturbed a nest and they all got followed home and had multiple stings but his younger brother and another boy who didn't know what was going on and just stood there didn't get one single sting
> Sonja


I don't remember ever getting stung by bees but have had many wasp stings stepped on a nest in my rasberry patch, the first sting I thought an old cane had gone up my pant leg by the time I realized I had about 5 stings. The next year I was weeding my perennial bed & grabbed a small nest, my hand swelled so bad I had to have my wedding rings cut off & a benadryl IV. The doctor thought it was because of so many stings close together. I hope not to try that again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see you're back to posting breakfast again, Caren!
> I hope to get some of my ersatz coffee come Tuesday- I am having real withdrawal symptoms, and cravings!


What is ersatz coffee? I've seen you say that before & didn't ask


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But when you read Bikerbaby's latest post it actually is rather a worry- Mel has had many small stokes and this one was a major. She managed three rows, which for Mel the Knitting Ninja shows what a struggle it has to have been. Not wanting to be a Jonah, though.


I hope she will recover well, she seems so young for this. It's good she has such a good friend to be there for her.

Well, I must get off here & out to the garden. I got up with a headache so I'm not moving very fast. I think I disturbed some moldy stuff in the yard that is the cause. I put peas to soak so must get them planted before they go bad. Better throw some sweet peas to soak too so I can get them in as well.
Talk later, have a nice day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But when you read Bikerbaby's latest post it actually is rather a worry- Mel has had many small stokes and this one was a major. She managed three rows, which for Mel the Knitting Ninja shows what a struggle it has to have been. Not wanting to be a Jonah, though.


I wonder if those small strokes were indicated by the headaches she's had in recent months.
But it sounds as if she's making progress. And sometimes, it's slowly but at least she's moving forward.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, 16 inches is more than we get most summers. Hope everyone is safe from floods


We get about 4 inches a month. It evens out to about 48 inches a year. Of course, some months, more and some, less.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What is ersatz coffee? I've seen you say that before & didn't ask


Substitute or Imitation Coffee- the one I like is a ground roast of barley, chicory and something else from Germany- it is high in Gluten, which is why I was trying to manage without it. I cut out Coffee and most Cola drinks because I have problems with Caffeine. It possibly is a German word- my Little Oxford Dictionary which is the only English Dictionary I own at the moment does not do derivations. 
Caffeine affects my water works badly, as well as being a stimulant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope she will recover well, she seems so young for this. It's good she has such a good friend to be there for her.
> 
> Well, I must get off here & out to the garden. I got up with a headache so I'm not moving very fast. I think I disturbed some moldy stuff in the yard that is the cause. I put peas to soak so must get them planted before they go bad. Better throw some sweet peas to soak too so I can get them in as well.
> Talk later, have a nice day.


The latest update from Bikerbaby or actually maybe it was the PM, she sent me is that she had got Mel riled up a bit and she (Mel) got up 5 steps unaided. So that is excellent news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I wonder if those small strokes were indicated by the headaches she's had in recent months.
> But it sounds as if she's making progress. And sometimes, it's slowly but at least she's moving forward.
> Junek


I think from what our nurses have been posting, that that has almost certainly been the case- I am not very impressed that the doctors failed to realise what was going on.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

48" of rain in a year. That would be four very good years of rain for us. And we have been in a drought for several years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are having a beautiful day - the front door is wide open - sun shinning - breeze is warm - a great first of may. to celebrate here is a recipe I think we would all enjoy. --- sam

D.I.Y. Friday: Almond Nut-Thins Crackers Recipe by NICOLE HUNN

As with all crispy, crunchy crackers, storing them in a sealed glass container at room temperature is the way to go. Theyll stay crispy and crunchy much, much longer.

Yield: About 7 dozen crackers

Ingredients

1 cup (160 g) superfine white rice flour*
1/2 cup (80 g) potato starch*
1 cup (120 g) almond meal (you can grind your own from whole raw almonds)
1 teaspoon kosher salt
5 tablespoons (70 g) unsalted butter, melted
1 egg white (50 g) at room temperature
6 to 8 tablespoons (3 to 4 fluid ounces) lukewarm water
*In place of both the superfine white rice flour and potato starch, you can use 1 3/4 cup (245 g) of my basic gum-free gluten free flour blend.

Directions

Preheat your oven to 325°F. Line 3 large rimmed baking sheets with unbleached parchment paper, and set them aside.

Make the dough. In a large bowl, place the superfine white rice flour, potato starch, almond meal and kosher salt, and whisk to combine well. Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the butter, egg white and 6 tablespoons (3 fluid ounces) water, and mix to combine.

Add more water by the 1/4-teaspoonful and knead it in with clean hands until the dough holds together well without crumbling.

Divide the dough in three roughly equal pieces. Place one on a large piece of parchment paper and cover the other two with plastic wrap.

Roll out the dough and bake the crackers.

Cover the dough on the parchment with a second piece of parchment paper and roll out into a rough rectangle as close to 1/8-inch thick as possible.

Remove the top sheet of parchment paper and cut out rounds with a 1 1/2-inch cookie cutter.

Lift the rounds off the parchment with a small offset spatula or flat knife and place, about 1-inch apart, on the prepared baking sheets.

Place the baking sheet in the center of the preheated oven and bake until lightly golden brown and dry to the touch (about 12 minutes).

Remove from the oven and allow to cool completely on the baking sheet. They will cool quickly.

Gather the scraps and press together with one of the remaining pieces of dough. Repeat the process with the remaining dough.

The final scraps of dough can be placed on a baking sheet as-is and baked.

Store the cooled crackers in a sealed glass container at room temperature. They will remain crispy when stored this way for at least a week.

basic gum-free gluten free flour blend:

66% white rice flour
22% potato starch
12% tapioca starch

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/d-i-y-friday-almond-nut-thins-crackers-recipe/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what were you doing up. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> I was wondering the samething.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it must be really flat where you live. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> What a day. Due to very wet weather, did morning and afternoon school run (12yo niece would have got soaked walking to and from bus stop) Morning, both ways no problems, afternoon, got to school easily, but coming home was another story. Almost home, and road closed due to deep flooding. Tried to go through to another way around, gave up in stop start traffic, it wasn't going anywhere, turned around to back track half way and go another way and no go for same reason. headed off to highway, only way left, and began to worry as it is stop start. Flooding developing but got past that, up the next exit and after another deeper than I thought but could still see road, quick run home after that as 2 points that are known problems have had extensive work done on them and it paid off today. Trip that should have taken just over 10 mins took 75 minutes.
> 
> Major storm, growing number of homes without power, roads closed everywhere, including the highway which closed not long after I went through. Lots of people stuck on highway and at work. Storm has passed through and we are now getting steady rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tami just posted this on the old TP

Reminder: KAP registration is open. If you are interested in attending, please either send me a PM for more information or email me at [email protected]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and I will join in the chorus and with 81b a happy birthday and good luck blowing out your candles. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> 81Brighteyes has her Birthday today
> 
> so Happy Happy Day 81 (!!!!!!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what color are you going to use? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam this is perfect I think for a throw I need to make for a gift. Going to give it a try. Thanks so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he could ignore me if I was in the back. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Now Sam I always put the GOOD BEHAVED kids in the back of the room so I could be closer to those that weren't....and I too got glasses in 5th grade and it was noticed I needed them because I sat in the back of the room. Boy was that teacher misguided....LOL.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what were you doing up. --- sam


I was chatting with my sweetie, he was on break at work. 😁😍😊


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

From Tami

Reminder: KAP registration is open. If you are interested in attending, please either send me a PM for more information or email me at [email protected]

Thought I would post this again- Tami is still a week behind us all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wonderful patterns - Julie - the blue cowl with silver buttons would look awesome on you. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, just sent this to one person and then got to thinking others might also not get this blog. Go here for 8 nice free patterns. If it doesn't work let me know via PM and I can get them to you via email. (socks, beret, vest, etc.)
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2015/05/free-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the latest from Bikerbaby

Mel has made a lot of improvements. I am so proud of her for proving me wrong on purpose. I love testing that skill with her. But she is knitting, walking, her speech has improved. I think we will get a 100% Mel back. So happy I could cry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just don't tire yourself out sorlenna - we will be anxious to hear all about your adventure. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> For those of you who get logged out when you close the browser, you may have set the options to clear the history automatically when it closes; that logs you out of lots of things. I kept getting frustrated with that on my old computer as I didn't know I had to change it!
> 
> Happy birthday to Brighteyes--now entering the best month for birthdays!  (My BFF's is also in May.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> wonderful patterns - Julie - the blue cowl with silver buttons would look awesome on you. --- sam


And it would be a simple and fast knit!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely budasha - great job. --- sam



budasha said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I forgot - where are they and how long were they going to be gone. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> From Tami
> 
> Reminder: KAP registration is open. If you are interested in attending, please either send me a PM for more information or email me at [email protected]
> 
> Thought I would post this again- Tami is still a week behind us all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

calling all crocheters - lovely scarf - free pattern - cut and paste into word document. --- sam

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/05/01/granny-stripe-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=PS%20Recipients&utm_campaign=2015-05-01%3A%20New%20Free%20Crochet%20Pattern%3A%20Our%20Granny%20Stripe%20Scarf%21

wool of the andes - big sale.

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfYarns/Yarn_List.cfm?ID=300155&media=BE150501&elink=1--YarnOfTheMonth&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE150501&utm_content=1--YarnOfTheMonth


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry, I have not the foggiest idea! Oooops forgot to hit 'Quote reply' this is in response to Sam's question as to where Tami is and how long will she be away.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest from Bikerbaby
> 
> Mel has made a lot of improvements. I am so proud of her for proving me wrong on purpose. I love testing that skill with her. But she is knitting, walking, her speech has improved. I think we will get a 100% Mel back. So happy I could cry.


Fantastic news!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Budasha that top is beautiful! I am determined to make some nice tops and just pray mine (when I eventually get to it) will look even half as nice as yours. 


budasha said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > T
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Fantastic news!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

slippin' in under the wire - know kate is waiting so she can go to bed. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-335237-1.html#7271925


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking so lovely, Liz!


Thank you. It took a while for me to figure out the sleeves.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's really lovely, Liz.


Thanks, Miss Pam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Substitute or Imitation Coffee- the one I like is a ground roast of barley, chicory and something else from Germany- it is high in Gluten, which is why I was trying to manage without it. I cut out Coffee and most Cola drinks because I have problems with Caffeine. It possibly is a German word- my Little Oxford Dictionary which is the only English Dictionary I own at the moment does not do derivations.
> Caffeine affects my water works badly, as well as being a stimulant.


I have an allergy to caffeine as well so I now drink decaf coffee and cola. I'm careful with chocolate too because of the caf.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely budasha - great job. --- sam


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful top Liz lovely knitting and I think it will look lovely and cool in the summer
> Sonja


Thanks Sonja. I'm looking forward to wearing it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Budasha that top is beautiful! I am determined to make some nice tops and just pray mine (when I eventually get to it) will look even half as nice as yours.


Why wouldn't yours look beautiful. You're a great knitter. I haven't knit something for myself for quite a while so I am pleased with it. Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you. It took a while for me to figure out the sleeves.


 :thumbup: But you got there!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Substitute or Imitation Coffee- the one I like is a ground roast of barley, chicory and something else from Germany- it is high in Gluten, which is why I was trying to manage without it. I cut out Coffee and most Cola drinks because I have problems with Caffeine. It possibly is a German word- my Little Oxford Dictionary which is the only English Dictionary I own at the moment does not do derivations.
> Caffeine affects my water works badly, as well as being a stimulant.


I looked it up on the internet and there seems to be quite a few varieties. I saw a big outfit out of Pennsylvania that had a mail order business. Does it taste like coffee? I generally use the decaf beans that I grind myself and I can't tell the difference between it and regular coffee except "no jitters".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have an allergy to caffeine as well so I now drink decaf coffee and cola. I'm careful with chocolate too because of the caf.


I looked at what I could get locally - decaffeinated, and for a miniscule packet I would have to pay about $11- so I walked away from that idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I looked it up on the internet and there seems to be quite a few varieties. I saw a big outfit out of Pennsylvania that had a mail order business. Does it taste like coffee? I generally use the decaf beans that I grind myself and I can't tell the difference between it and regular coffee except "no jitters".


There is quite a number, including one put out by Nestle- which I on principle refuse to buy. We have one from Poland that I avoid because I worry about Chernobyl, then there is another from Italy- but the names are probably all different. None is exactly like a true coffee, as a coffee aficionado- I used to get fresh roasted coffee mailed weekly when first married and able to afford things like that. And knew the difference between things like Kenyan and Guatemalan , Papua New Guinea and so on.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Substitute or Imitation Coffee- the one I like is a ground roast of barley, chicory and something else from Germany- it is high in Gluten, which is why I was trying to manage without it. I cut out Coffee and most Cola drinks because I have problems with Caffeine. It possibly is a German word- my Little Oxford Dictionary which is the only English Dictionary I own at the moment does not do derivations.
> Caffeine affects my water works badly, as well as being a stimulant.


I'm pretty sure ersatz = false in German. I was just curious what was in it. Seems like caffeine affects many people as they get older. I'm lucky,I can drink a whole pot of tea before bed & still sleep & have no other effects.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest from Bikerbaby
> 
> Mel has made a lot of improvements. I am so proud of her for proving me wrong on purpose. I love testing that skill with her. But she is knitting, walking, her speech has improved. I think we will get a 100% Mel back. So happy I could cry.


What great news!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I looked at what I could get locally - decaffeinated, and for a miniscule packet I would have to pay about $11- so I walked away from that idea!


That is expensive and I don't blame you for walking away. I keep an eye out so that when it goes on sale, I stock up. But ours is still not that costly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is quite a number, including one put out by Nestle- which I on principle refuse to buy. We have one from Poland that I avoid because I worry about Chernobyl, then there is another from Italy- but the names are probably all different. None is exactly like a true coffee, as a coffee aficionado- I used to get fresh roasted coffee mailed weekly when first married and able to afford things like that. And knew the difference between things like Kenyan and Guatemalan , Papua New Guinea and so on.


Don't you have any local coffee beans? I thought with your climate that it would be one of the staples in your area.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hello:
> I am wondering if there is an empty chair at the KTP?
> 
> Of course there is an empty chair at the KTP! Welcome from another Marilyn!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> I have an allergy to caffeine as well so I now drink decaf coffee and cola. I'm careful with chocolate too because of the caf.


Matthew can't have caffeine either. He is really good about avoiding it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Why wouldn't yours look beautiful. You're a great knitter. I haven't knit something for myself for quite a while so I am pleased with it. Thanks for your kind words.


So glad you did something for yourself. It looks beautiful and you will look beautiful in it as well.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Sam I always put the GOOD BEHAVED kids in the back of the room so I could be closer to those that weren't....and I too got glasses in 5th grade and it was noticed I needed them because I sat in the back of the room. Boy was that teacher misguided....LOL.


It was 5th grade for me too, Gwen. I remember leaving the clinic with my new glasses and having the feeling that the world was way to bright and clear!!!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday 81Brighteyes. May your day be filled with many blessings.

Caren...Enjoying the pictures. I do miss seeing Purplefi's pictures. 

Welcome to Marikayknits and Mags7. You are always welcomed to the table and we would enjoy hearing what you are knitting and cooking up. Pictures are always welcome as well. 

I need to check out the new tea party and get some sleep.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> 48" of rain in a year. That would be four very good years of rain for us. And we have been in a drought for several years.


I feel so sorry for everyone in CA. It's either floods, drought or fires! Not going to mention the earth moving!!
Junek


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad you did something for yourself. It looks beautiful and you will look beautiful in it as well.


I'll try to get a picture of me wearing it.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

machriste said:


> mags7 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello:
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the latest from Bikerbaby
> 
> Mel has made a lot of improvements. I am so proud of her for proving me wrong on purpose. I love testing that skill with her. But she is knitting, walking, her speech has improved. I think we will get a 100% Mel back. So happy I could cry.


And I'm crying along with you. Please give her my love. Thank you for being there for her!!
Junek


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: Kenwood are very expensive here also. I could never afford that. Was it a food processor did you say? I just have a basic type one, I wouldnt be without it though.


 Is Kenwood the same as Kenmore made by Sears in the US, or is it more like the Kitchen brand?


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> marikay - it goes without saying that there is always an empty chair with your name on it and a cup of freshly poured hot tea on the table with your choice of scones.
> 
> it sounds like you have had a bit of a rough time - glad it is over and you are back in the pink. sounds like your husband is definitely a keeper.
> 
> blessings on you both for taking care of mil/mom - it can't always be easy but I think it's great that you are keeping her home. --- sam


 Thanks Sam. I will try not to let my tea get cold in the future!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

thewren said:


> before it is time to get up I had best go to bed. --- sam


Sometimes (too often) I am guilty of the same thing. Bad habit I know, but hard to break. Here's to night owls!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday 81 Brighteyes! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

OK, I need to ask a question about posting before you all get tired of me taking up whole pages. How can I make my replies show up with the original post instead of on the last page?

P.S. Thanks for all the warm welcome back messages. I truly appreciate all of you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm pretty sure ersatz = false in German. I was just curious what was in it. Seems like caffeine affects many people as they get older. I'm lucky,I can drink a whole pot of tea before bed & still sleep & have no other effects.


Thanks for the explanation, Bonnie! For me the effect of tea is even worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> OK, I need to ask a question about posting before you all get tired of me taking up whole pages. How can I make my replies show up with the original post instead of on the last page?
> 
> P.S. Thanks for all the warm welcome back messages. I truly appreciate all of you!


You need to do it within an hour of first posting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is expensive and I don't blame you for walking away. I keep an eye out so that when it goes on sale, I stock up. But ours is still not that costly.


I would too, but it definitely was not on sale that week!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't you have any local coffee beans? I thought with your climate that it would be one of the staples in your area.


I don't know of any farmers that grow it in this country.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Is Kenwood the same as Kenmore made by Sears in the US, or is it more like the Kitchen brand?


The kitchen brand in this instance.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> If my count is correct, we now have four? Marilyns on the KTP! And two of us showed up on the same day! I have always liked my name, but never ran into too many others.
> MarilynK (marikay)


Hi from another Marilyn. Frankly, I have always disliked my name. Don't know why. There were a lot of Marilyns when I was growing up but like you I seldom meet one now.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The kitchen brand in this instance.


 Julie, you may know about this site, but because I depend on my food processor so much and would like you to be able to find a replacement part, just out of curiosity I did some searching on the internet. I don't know how to give you a link, but it is Kenwoodworld.com under Customer Service.
There is a dealership in New Zealand. The address is:
Delonghi New Zealand LTD
P.O. Box58-056
Greenmount
Auckland 2141 New Zealand
Tel.#64(9) 915 7280

I hope this may be of some help to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, you may know about this site, but because I depend on my food processor so much and would like you to be able to find a replacement part, just out of curiosity I did some searching on the internet. I don't know how to give you a link, but it is Kenwoodworld.com under Customer Service.
> There is a dealership in New Zealand. The address is:
> Delonghi New Zealand LTD
> P.O. Box58-056
> ...


Thank you so much, Marikay! We have an auction site- Trade me- which happens to have a full unit- all the bowls, citrus press etc., but with a motor that has blown up, for which my bid of $2.50 is leading. It will not close till Friday of next week, but I have done my sums and know what my top price is, and if it goes over that I will contact Delonghi- had not realised they were the agents!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Marikay! We have an auction site- Trade me- which happens to have a full unit- all the bowls, citrus press etc., but with a motor that has blown up, for which my bid of $2.50 is leading. It will not close till Friday of next week, but I have done my sums and know what my top price is, and if it goes over that I will contact Delonghi- had not realised they were the agents!


Fingers crossed you win the bid


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Fingers crossed you win the bid


Thank you Sonja!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My ipad stays logged in, wonder what the difference is?


It discourages me from using it- because when I log in it then takes me to page 1 rather than the page I am on (and I usually forget to note the page I am on of course). Doesn't come up with an option to remember the log in either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> OK, I need to ask a question about posting before you all get tired of me taking up whole pages. How can I make my replies show up with the original post instead of on the last page?
> 
> P.S. Thanks for all the warm welcome back messages. I truly appreciate all of you!


YOu reply will always come on the last page. I fyou want to include the post you are responding to you need to click on Quote Reply so we know what you re responsing to. But you can't put your reply with the original post (that way we would all miss it if we had already seen the orginal post).
And don't worry about taking up a whole page- most of us do it at some time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When about 4 or 5 I saw my big brother running past the door outside. Be the adoring little sister I went running out the door to see what he was up to; ran right into a swarm of bees. Got stung multiple times above the eye around the eyebrow. Still have a small scar from it. I remember my brother felt responsible (he was not) and let me curl up on his bed whil mom put a poltice made from tobacco from an unsmoked cigerate to draw out the poison. Don't recall ever having a bee sting since. Have been stung by over 100 fire ants several years ago and started going into anafalectic shock(sp?) before the ambulace arrived. My friend got there before they did and dosed me with LOTS of benedryl.


Good Heavens! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes- its done us two nights and one more serve left. It was really nice, will be done again. One of us will have it for tea tomorrow night and the others finish of the Chile con Carne from tonight.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Good to hear. I bought a slow cooker (finally) a few days ago... havent used it yet. May try something tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Good to hear. I bought a slow cooker (finally) a few days ago... havent used it yet. May try something tomorrow.


I think you'll love the slow cooker. I use it for a lot of things -- think I may get it out today to make a beef stew. I haven't felt much like cooking lately so have been having sandwiches and soup. Still feeling quite under the weather.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think you'll love the slow cooker. I use it for a lot of things -- think I may get it out today to make a beef stew. I haven't felt much like cooking lately so have been having sandwiches and soup. Still feeling quite under the weather.


Oh dear, I hope you better soon. Have you ever made a cake that only has 2 ingredients? Cake mix and tin fruit? Thinking of trying it.

And now I am heading over to the new TP


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Good to hear. I bought a slow cooker (finally) a few days ago... havent used it yet. May try something tomorrow.


I love my slow cooker. Would have used ti for yours but I didn't get shopping soon enough.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope you better soon. Have you ever made a cake that only has 2 ingredients? Cake mix and tin fruit? Thinking of trying it.
> 
> And now I am heading over to the new TP


That sounds interesting- need more details. I thought my 3 ingredient one was good.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Marikay! We have an auction site- Trade me- which happens to have a full unit- all the bowls, citrus press etc., but with a motor that has blown up, for which my bid of $2.50 is leading. It will not close till Friday of next week, but I have done my sums and know what my top price is, and if it goes over that I will contact Delonghi- had not realised they were the agents!


Fingers crossed for your bid to be the winner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Fingers crossed for your bid to be the winner.


Thanks- still leading at $2-50 But it is a long way till Friday


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Marikay! We have an auction site- Trade me- which happens to have a full unit- all the bowls, citrus press etc., but with a motor that has blown up, for which my bid of $2.50 is leading. It will not close till Friday of next week, but I have done my sums and know what my top price is, and if it goes over that I will contact Delonghi- had not realised they were the agents!


It would be great if you got that. Will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It would be great if you got that. Will keep my fingers crossed for you.


Thank you so much, Liz! The bidding seems to have slowed down- but there is still all the week days to wait!


----------



## mstaz308 (Sep 17, 2014)

I make cakes with a cake mix and a can of fruit frequently. One of my favs is a angel food cake mix with two 8 ounce cans of crushed pineapple. Bake according to cake mix instructions. You use an angel food cake mix that you just add water. Another favorite is a duncan hines devils food cake mix with a can of pumpkin puree. This makes up almost like a brownie. Bake according to package.


----------

